# ROFR Thread Oct to Dec 2020 *PLEASE SEE FIRST POST FOR INSTRUCTIONS & FORMATTING TOOL*



## pangyal

Hi everyone!


This thread can be an invaluable tool for buyers looking for some help when researching the most up-to-date prices for DVC contracts on the resale market, so I encourage everyone to post their contracts when they are sent to Disney, no matter if they are big, small, or in-between !

*If you would like me to post your details, PLEASE USE THE FOLLOWING LINK TO GENERATE YOUR DATA STRING OR I CANNOT ADD YOU (yes, I am being totally mean this round, as with all rounds!):*

*https://rofr.scubacat.net*

*Just plug in all of the relevant data and post the resulting string in its entirety.

*PLEASE join me in giving huge props to @ScubaCat who worked to develop this super useful tool!!!*

If you would like to double-check your entries after using the tool, just know that I need your username at the front and all data in the following order:

DISname---Price per point-Total cost (Price per point x # of points + Maintenance Fees to be paid at closing + Closing fees)-# of points-Home resort-Use Year-# of points available first year (banked or not),# of points current year, # of points following year, and year after that, followed by Date Sent for ROFR.


Please include any other details such as whether the seller is splitting closing or paying current year's MFs. We assume that the buyer pays current year MF and closing, so no need to add those details in writing, only to the total amount.

Then come back and post whether you passed or not *using the tool again so that your completed string looks like the sample below*. Or I will chase you down! Just kidding. But, in the spirit of helping everyone who uses this thread as a resource, please do let us know whether or not Disney waived your contract so that the data is complete. Please do not simply post that you passed, as I cannot comb through the thread to find your contract.


Sample:

pangyal---$144-$33296-219-VGF-Aug-113/14, 219/15, 219/16, 219/17- sent 8/24, passed 9/16

*Please note that I cannot add you if you are missing any of the above details or if your contract has not yet been sent.

Here is a link to old ROFR list threads:

January 2013 - June 2013 at the bottom of page 161
July 2013- December 2013 ROFR List
January 2014-June 2014 ROFR List
July 2014-December 2015 ROFR List
January 2015 - July 2015 ROFR List
September 2015- December 2015 ROFR List
January 2016- March 2016 ROFR List
April 2016- June 2016 ROFR List
July 2016- September 2016 ROFR List
October 2016- December 2016 ROFR List
January 2017- March 2017 ROFR List
April 2017- June 2017 ROFR List
July 2017- Sept 2017 ROFR List
October 2017- December 2017 ROFR List
January 2018- March 2018 ROFR List
April 2018- June 2018 ROFR List
July 2018- Sept 2018 ROFR List
Oct 2018- Dec 2018 ROFR List
Jan 2019- March 2019 ROFR List*
*April 2019- June 2019 ROFR List*
*July 2019- Sept 2019 ROFR List*
*Oct 2019- Dec 2019 ROFR List*
*January 2020- March 2020 ROFR List*
*April 2020- June 2020 ROFR List*
*July 2020- Sept 2020 ROFR List*


----------



## pangyal

*Please remember that your total price MUST include all closing costs, maintenance fees, and other fees that are a part of the total.

Please make sure to use the nifty **tool** in Post One both to post your Sent and your Results!

Why am I so picky about using the tool and having the data strings all look cohesive, you ask?

Honestly- it makes things so much easier to read for people who are searching for information quickly. Having a standardized format benefits everyone.
Also, some awesome data-miner types have pulled information from the thread into really cool spreadsheets and charts, which is only possible if the data is collected in a uniform way.

Please include the actual date your contract passed or was taken when you report your results. Writing that your contract passed "today" makes it tricky for me to update when I am doing so once per week 

NEW for July 2020: Please remember to post links to any companies you wish to discuss- some are not permitted to be discussed on these forums, so if we are allowed to mention them, the system will pick up the name from the link and not filter it out.*


----------



## pangyal

*PASSED 


AKV:*


azcamper---$112-$64535-565-AKV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 996/21, 565/22- sent 9/8, passed 10/22

Gerbilsting---$117-$19570-160-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 9/8, passed 10/22

Crash8ART---$98-$16418-160-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 9/9, passed 10/27

nhlfan(Seller)---$120-$15028-120-AKV-Dec-0/19, 118/20, 120/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/9, passed 10/27

Kmedders---$115-$19600-160-AKV-Sep-0/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 9/14, passed 10/28

DisneyWhirlGirl---$105-$26585-246-AKV-Mar-0/19, 93/20, 174/21, 246/22- sent 9/16, passed 10/28

nikred513---$113-$21031-180-AKV-Oct-0/19, 360/20, 180/21, 180/22-International seller- sent 9/21, passed 10/29

mattywisco---$109-$19309-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 196/20, 160/21- sent 10/4, passed 10/30

jsand99---$115-$6215-50-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 10/6, passed 10/30

purrenh1---$127.5-$16537-125-AKV-Dec-125/18, 125/19, 125/20, 125/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 9/16, passed 10/30

nhlfan(Seller)---$120-$15028-120-AKV-Dec-0/19, 118/20, 120/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/9, passed 10/30

DisneyFamily7---$98-$24249-240-AKV-Feb-0/19, 43/20, 240/21, 240/22-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 9/9, passed 10/27

Roxas_XIII---$115-$6894-50-AKV-Feb-0/19, 37/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 10/2, passed 10/30

IahMom---$105-$12152-110-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 110/22- sent 9/22, passed 11/1

lolcatparty---$100-$10684-100-AKV-Dec-0/19, 166/20, 100/21-Seller Pays 2020 MF- sent 10/13, passed 11/2

Friendinme---$115-$25274-200-AKV-Oct-0/19, 310/20, 200/21, 200/22-Seller paying MF 20- sent 10/13, passed 11/2

77NWD---$103-$25412-240-AKV-Oct-0/19, 240/20, 240/21, 240/22-Seller pays MF '20- sent 10/5, passed 11/3

Winston Wolf---$102-$23556-220-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 51/21, 220/22-INTL seller- sent 10/8, passed 11/3

Drew729---$105-$17400-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 320/20, 160/21-Seller pays MF 20- sent 10/20, passed 11/4

gobeavs8---$115-$20300-160-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 237/21, 160/22- sent 9/28, passed 11/4

striker1064---$115-$19065-160-AKV-Oct-0/19, 211/20, 160/21, 160/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 10/21, passed 11/4

Mjn061---$115-$21410-180-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 360/21, 180/22- sent 9/9, passed 11/4

LMH6---$112-$18861-160-AKV-Oct-53/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 11/3, passed 11/10

EIU110---$105-$19800-180-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 360/21, 180/22- sent 11/12, passed 11/23

Zummi525---$115-$23750-200-AKV-Apr-0/19, 304/20, 200/21, 200/22-0- sent 11/11, passed 11/23

My3kids1989---$115-$20456-160-AKV-Jun-0/19, 255/20, 160/21, 160/22-Seller pays MF '20- sent 11/12, passed 11/25

Ginamarie---$106-$32719-300-AKV-Feb-0/19, 187/20, 300/21, 300/22-Seller Pays MF 2020- sent 11/20, passed 11/27

Jsbiv5---$98-$21390-210-AKV-Dec-25/19, 210/20, 210/21, 210/22-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 11/17, passed 11/30

Junior-Beto---$108-$17933-160-AKV-Jun-0/19, 125/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 10/13, passed 12/1

I Run Long---$100-$18585-180-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 11/21, passed 12/3

tiriggs1---$124-$4822-30-AKV-Dec-0/19, 60/20, 30/21, 30/22- sent 11/20, passed 12/3


*AUL:*

IslandDreamer---$80-$18233-200-AUL-Oct-0/19, 400/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 10/5, passed 10/30

IslandDreamer---$80-$18233-200-AUL-Oct-0/19, 400/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 10/5, passed 10/30

IslandDreamer---$80-$18233-200-AUL-Oct-0/19, 400/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 10/5, passed 10/30

MinnieMe2669---$100-$13926-120-AUL-Aug-120/19, 120/20, 120/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 10/5, passed 11/3

Sondra Sunflowers---$89-$16226-160-AUL-Aug-0/20, 127/21, 160/22-seller pays MF '20 & 33 points of '21- sent 10/16, passed 11/5


*BCV:*


Kenito---$127-$22940-175-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 199/21, 175/22 - sent 9/8, passed 10/22

E2ME2---$140-$4840-30-BCV-Jun-0/19, 30/20, 30/21, 30/22- sent 9/16, passed 10/29

Flynn's Gal---$140-$78350-550-BCV-Apr-0/19, 550/20, 1100/21, 550/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/20, passed 10/29

WDisneyWLove---$128-$40807-300-BCV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 9/30, passed 10/30

Disneynana44---$150-$23794-150-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 9/30, passed 10/30

sugliac---$129-$26576-200-BCV-Oct-6/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 10/7, passed 10/31

Rustygirl84---$169-$9597-50-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 50/21- sent 9/29, passed 11/2

Gisele2---$120-$18810-150-BCV-Sep-0/19, 265/20, 150/21, 150/22-Seller pays MF 2020- sent 10/20, passed 11/4

minie_meese---$128-$30815-235-BCV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 235/21, 235/22- sent 9/7, passed 11/4

*BLT:*

lea2124---$135-$24650-170-BLT-Apr-0/19, 170/20, 340/21, 170/22- sent 9/8, passed 10/19

chol---$138-$22690-160-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 9/10, passed 10/28

coopstah13---$140-$24182-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 9/24, passed 10/30

Disneygirl281---$137.5-$14321-100-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 186/21, 100/22- sent 10/2, passed 11/2

BlueRibbon---$143-$24707-160-BLT-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 10/8, passed 11/2

birchtree95---$133-$21990-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22- seller pays MF '21, sent 10/5, passed 11/2

traderginger---$142-$33583-220-BLT-Dec-0/19, 208/20, 220/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 10/15, passed 11/4


TheTrailblazers---$155-$9832-60-BLT-Aug-0/19, 60/20, 60/21, 60/22- sent 10/4, passed 11/10

Disdad77---$135-$29100-200-BLT-Apr-0/19, 236/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 11/13, passed 11/24

jginpl---$145-$8196-50-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 42/21, 50/22- sent 11/10, passed 11/24

MrWonderful---$148.5-$16040-100-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 166/21, 100/22-Seller pays MF 20'- sent 11/20, passed 11/27

JaxLee---$139-$29975-200-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 11/17, passed 11/26

KAngela---$145-$50750-350-BLT-Oct-0/19, 345/20, 350/21, 350/22- sent 11/24, passed 12/3

Bruggok---$145-$25059-160-BLT-Dec-0/19, 160/20, 160/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 12/7, passed 12/17




*BWV:*

poofyo101---$100-$25450-230-BWV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 230/20, 230/21- sent 5/18, passed 6/30

Troy821---$112-$17375-150-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/22, passed 7/7

wrdoc---$102-$27004-240-BWV-Apr-0/19, 240/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 5/21, passed 7/14

FinallyFl---$97-$32141-300-BWV-Jun-0/19, 300/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 6/9, passed 7/21

Heynowirv---$110-$17935-150-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 95/20, 150/21- sent 6/8, passed 7/22

SomePixiedust---$107-$16780-150-BWV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 137/21- sent 6/9, passed 7/22

sarbah77---$135-$14067-100-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/28, passed 8/3

DHofCrazyMouser---$125-$7269-50-BWV-Oct-0/19, 150/20, 0/21- sent 6/30, passed 8/5

HHISand---$112-$24898-210-BWV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 187/20, 210/21-Seller pays closing- sent 7/8, passed 8/12

eatmoreveg---$120-$10160-80-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 96/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 7/14, passed 8/19

prouddaddycdn---$117-$12250-100-BWV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 130/21, 100/22- sent 7/18, passed 8/24

mistysue---$112-$18665-150-BWV-Dec-0/18, 16/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 7/22, passed 9/1

(Private)---$110-$24124-200-BWV-Oct-0/19, 260/20, 200/21- sent 7/30, passed 9/10

TTA Rider Matt---$140-$7368-50-BWV-Dec-0/19, 100/20, 50/21- sent 8/21, passed 9/22

sbarisch---$117-$24732-200-BWV-Jun-0/19, 81/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 8/18, passed 9/22

swong4824---$115-$25109-200-BWV-Jun-0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 8/17, passed 9/22

DocDisneyMagic---$108-$19089-162-BWV-Sep-0/19, 111/20, 162/21, 162/22-Prorated 2020 Dues- sent 8/20, passed 9/23

Preds (SELLER) ---$132-$20410-150-BWV-Aug-0/19, 220/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/28, passed 9/29

sbutcher27---$120-$19747-150-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 9/3, passed 9/30

DisneyFan5404---$108-$27695-250-BWV-Oct-0/19, 363/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 9/2, passed 9/30

DisneyNikki---$101-$18000-170-BWV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 170/21, 170/22-Seller pays me 2020- sent 9/3, passed 9/30

kerrylacherry---$115-$31907-270-BWV-Oct-0/19, 540/20, 270/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/4, passed 10/19

ValW---$155-$9216-56-BWV-Aug-0/19, 80/20, 56/21, 56/22- sent 9/4, passed 10/22

nhlfan(Seller)---$150-$8015-50-BWV-Dec-0/19, 26/20, 50/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/9, passed 10/27

Nautiquelfe---$115-$17930-150-BWV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 222/21, 150/22- sent 9/16, passed 10/29

ValW---$132-$4055-25-BWV-Jun-0/19, 17/20, 25/21- sent 10/2, passed 10/30

Cupcake232---$120-$18655-150-BWV-Feb-0/19, 150/20, 300/21, 150/22-Seller pays ‘20 MF- sent 10/16, passed 11/4

craigdon---$110-$56143-500-BWV-Mar-0/19, 447/20, 1000/21, 500/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 10/20, passed 11/4

ABJrGuy---$129-$7197-49-BWV-Sep-0/19, 49/20, 49/21, 49/22- sent 10/25, passed 11/5

Raemama---$119-$24529-200-BWV-Sep-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 10/28, passed 11/7

Ruttangel---$100-$8490-70-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 70/21, 70/22- sent 10/8, passed 11/9

jamie3631(seller)---$185-$9793-50-BWV-Jun-0/19, 50/20, 100/21, 50/22-Seller pays MF 20- sent 11/2, passed 11/10

jamie3631(seller)---$145-$7793-50-BWV-Oct-0/19, 5/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 11/9, passed 11/16

jamie3631(seller)---$155-$10618-65-BWV-Oct-0/19, 106/20, 65/21, 65/22- sent 11/24, passed 12/3

ValW---$135-$7275-50-BWV-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 50/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 11/25, passed 12/8

Lovin'fl(seller)---$150-$4371-25-BWV-Aug-0/20, 40/21, 25/22- sent 11/25, passed 12/8

Lovin'fl(seller)---$150-$4454-25-BWV-Aug-0/20, 31/21, 25/22- sent 11/25, passed 12/8

jimmyg0322---$147-$9839-60-BWV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 120/21, 60/22- sent 12/1, passed 12/8




*HH:*

glitterchick14---$85-$7315-80-HH-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 80/21, 80/22- sent 10/9, passed 10/31

Wideboty2000---$72-$7800-100-HH-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 10/20, passed 11/4

Brett Wyman---$72-$10712-125-HH-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 125/22- sent 10/16, passed 11/5

Lorana---$80-$4440-50-HH-Sep-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/21, passed 11/5

Drpepr---$70-$12695-150-HH-Apr-0/19, 20/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 11/13, passed 11/23

larry47591---$64-$21860-330-HH-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 330/22- sent 12/8, passed 12/17

MICKIMINI---$74-$3367-30-HH-Oct-0/19, 60/20, 30/21, 30/22- sent 12/1, passed 12/17


*OKW:*

MICKIMINI---$100-$2992-25-OKW-Oct-0/19, 25/20, 25/21, 25/22-ONE OF TWO OKW/25- sent 9/11, passed 10/27

Ruttangel---$115-$4450-35-OKW-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 35/21, 35/22- sent 9/8, passed 10/27

MICKIMINI---$100-$2992-25-OKW-Oct-0/19, 25/20, 25/21, 25/22-TWO OF TWO OKW/25- sent 9/14, passed 11/6

PointeDVC---$110-$8800-75-OKW-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 75/22- sent 10/14, passed 11/9

Ddubaynavarro---$99-$20548-200-OKW-Jun-190/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 11/5, passed 11/11

abbysmama---$80-$20909-230-OKW-Feb-0/19, 6/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 11/5, passed 11/11


*OKW EXTENDED:*

cattrip---$110-$12590-109-OKW(E)-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 54/20, 109/21- sent 9/4, passed 10/1

Lcroker---$122-$7012-50-OKW(E)-Aug-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 10/2, passed 10/30

hammer1995---$115-$9810-81-OKW(E)-Aug-0/19, 15/20, 81/21, 81/22-Seller pays MF 2020- sent 9/30, passed 10/30

GuitarCarl---$103-$34707-300-OKW(E)-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 490/21, 300/22- sent 11/2, passed 11/10

Jimbostacks---$110-$27500-250-OKW(E)-Oct-387/20, 250/21, 250/22-sent 9/28, passed 11/11

dale-n-chip---$100-$23716-230-OKW(E)-Apr-0/19, 123/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 11/30, passed 12/8


*PVB:*


rsn8or---$149-$17030-110-PVB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 110/21- sent 9/18, passed 10/29

AVmatt---$139-$21703-150-PVB-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 21/21, 150/22-Prorated 2021 Dues- sent 9/23, passed 10/29

kennyoconnor7---$160-$8529-50-PVB-Dec-0/19, 100/20, 50/21- sent 10/1, passed 10/30

Disneynana44---$160-$8777-50-PVB-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 37/21, 50/22- sent 9/14, passed 10/31

bb419---$145-$18850-130-PVB-Dec-33/19, 94/20, 130/21, 130/22- seller pay MF '20, sent 9/29, passed 11/2

Cabius---$145-$29915-200-PVB-Sep-0/19, 325/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays MF ‘20- sent 10/22, passed 11/4

Jsbiv5---$137-$21360-150-PVB-Dec-0/19, 111/20, 150/21, 150/22-Seller pays 2020 MF- sent 10/28, passed 11/5

HJS33---$125-$51155-400-PVB-Apr-0/19, 214/20, 800/21, 400/22- sent 10/16, passed 11/10

Hairychest---$125-$19535-150-PVB-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 159/21, 150/22- sent 11/9, passed 11/23

Trinity524---$130-$41935-300-PVB-Feb-0/19, 204/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 11/14, passed 11/24

CCV---$135-$22300-150-PVB-Dec-0/19, 300/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/2, passed 12/9


*RIV:*

DisneyFanThi---$133-$23300.60-160-RIV-Mar-0/19, 160/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 9/15, passed 10/28

Tianamama---$110-$11557-100-RIV-Dec-0/19, 200/20, 100/21-Seller pays 2020 MF- sent 10/17, passed 11/4


*SSR:*


Lorana---$104-$5904-50-SSR-Sep-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/14, passed 10/21

Jbreen2010---$98-$25899-240-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 480/21, 240/22- sent 8/11, passed 10/26

mom2elle---$115-$13250-110-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 220/20, 110/21-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 9/11, passed 10/28

DisAnon---$97-$34544-325-SSR-Aug-0/19, 411/20, 325/21, 325/22- sent 10/19, passed 10/29

LucieR---$100-$15628-150-SSR-Dec-0/19, 182/20, 150/21- sent 9/24, passed 10/30

bubblefactory---$102-$18038-160-SSR-Jun-5/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22-Seller pays MF 20- sent 10/16, passed 10/30

MiniMN---$118-$9805-75-SSR-Sep-0/19, 99/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 9/25, passed 10/30

Sunnyore---$107-$14209-120-SSR-Aug-0/19, 120/20, 120/21- sent 10/1, passed 10/30

Madmavis49---$116-$6651-50-SSR-Oct-0/19, 2/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 9/9, passed 11/3

TwoHeartsBeat---$101-$17884-160-SSR-Jun-0/19, 6/20, 162/21, 160/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/30, passed 11/3

bp2412---$100-$16570-150-SSR-Jun-17/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 9/29, passed 11/6

Duckbug.Ducktales---$105-$10500-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22-seller pays MF/closing- sent 9/21, passed 11/9

Stitchescape---$101-$17003-160-SSR-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 30/21, 160/22- sent 10/30, passed 11/9

cheygirl---$96-$16043-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 113/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 10/30, passed 11/10

disney_girl---$108-$13971-120-SSR-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 66/21, 120/22-dues prorated '21- sent 11/6, passed 11/11

Mousefiend---$105-$18498-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 291/21, 160/22- sent 11/9, passed 11/16

BonesMello---$94-$19475-200-SSR-March-0/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 10/23, passed 11/19

ZehnJahren---$106-$12851-115-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/13, passed 11/23

Jomik1---$103-$27453-250-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 11/18, passed 11/30

CCV---$97-$21107-200-SSR-Aug-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays closing costs- sent 11/20, passed 11/30

Ladylotus---$98-$11186-100-SSR-Sep-0/19, 93/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 11/23, passed 12/8

macman123---$108-$16790-150-SSR-Aug-85/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/1, passed 12/8

macman123---$108-$16790-150-SSR-Aug-152/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/2, passed 12/9

mattburmeister---$102-$24037-210-SSR-Dec-0/19, 233/20, 210/21, 210/22- sent 12/8, passed 12/17



*VGC:*

Lorana---$195-$5750-27-VGC-Oct-0/19, 13/20, 27/21, 27/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/25, passed 10/29

Lorana---$195-$7316-35-VGC-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 35/21, 35/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/25, passed 10/29

SherylLC---$185-$19545-100-VGC-Oct-0/19, 100/20, 7/21- sent 9/30, passed 10/30

JavaDuck---$199-$40520-200-VGC-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 9/30, passed 11/7

CeiliDancer---$210-$35360-160-VGC-Jun-0/19, 15/20, 320/21, 160/22-Seller pays MF '20- sent 11/4, passed 11/10

zakdavid---$240-$13387-50-VGC-Sep-0/19, 100/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 10/13, passed 12/2

*VGF:*


Ahward---$160-$8828-50-VGF-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 50/22- sent 9/13, passed 10/28

Strumy---$156-$39970-250-VGF-Aug-0/19, 17/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 9/18, passed 10/29

WestCoastDVC---$166-$17906-100-VGF-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 9/21, passed 10/29

Ssplashhmtn---$136-$21500-154-VGF-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 164/21, 154/22-International Seller- sent 9/18, passed 10/30

Ssplashhmtn---$136-$21500-154-VGF-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 154/21, 154/22-International Seller- sent 9/18, passed 10/30

Ssplashhmtn---$153-$31540-200-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 400/21, 200/22-International Seller- sent 9/25, passed 10/30

Carrie932---$154-$8360-50-VGF-Sep-0/19, 42/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 10/20, passed 11/4

squirrel!33---$165-$29706-175-VGF-Dec-0/19, 175/20, 175/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 10/16, passed 11/4

squirrel!33---$166-$37350-220-VGF-Dec-0/19, 220/20, 220/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 10/25, passed 11/5

z71tray---$150-$16391-100-VGF-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 10/29, passed 11/6

CCV---$168-$18036-100-VGF-Dec-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 11/20, passed 11/26

CCV---$158-$11058-63-VGF-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 126/21, 63/22-international seller- sent 11/25, passed 11/30


*WL/ BRV:*


dzd---$107-$11250-100-BRV@WL-Aug-0/19, 109/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 9/4, passed 10/19

Stargazer65---$92-$10514-100-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 9/25, passed 10/29

MortimerMouse---$99-$16830-170-BRV@WL-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 170/22- sent 9/24, passed 10/29

dsanner106---$100-$20600-200-BRV@WL-Jun-79/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 10/16, passed 10/29

rchristiansen---$112-$24662-200-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 28/20, 400/21, 200/22-Buyer pays MF ‘21- sent 11/1, passed 11/7

jaydee51---$102-$15935-150-BRV@WL-Aug-64/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 9/24 passed 11/24

sburk13---$110-$8680-70-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 70/20, 70/21, 70/22- sent 11/10, passed 11/30

Vcorley1---$87-$18679-200-BRV@WL-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 12/1, passed 12/9


*WL/ CCV:*

Pirates1996---$135-$34655-250-CCV@WL-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 299/20, 250/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 9/14, passed 10/28

cindybelle90---$125-$24095-175-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 198/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 9/24, passed 10/29

Pxedstqn98---$172-$9368-50-CCV@WL-Apr-0/19, 42/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 10/1, passed 10/30

DonnerB---$135-$14872-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 10/25, passed 11/11

disneykim17---$165-$8786-50-CCV@WL-Sep-0/19, 6/20, 1/21, 50/22- sent 11/9, passed 11/17

disneyland fan---$150-$12503-75-CCV@WL-Sep-0/19, 75/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 12/2, passed 12/8


*VB:*

dsanner106---$60-$9600-150-VB-Jun-44/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/12, passed 9/15

nikred513---$70-$4636-50-VB-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 50/22- sent 10/12, passed 10/30



*WAITING 


AKV:*



DVCnuts---$100-$19585-190-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 220/20, 190/21-Seller pays MF 20- sent 8/26

Gerbilsting---$117-$19570-160-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 9/8

ennaWest---$103-$17966-160-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 6/21, 160/22- sent 11/12

myth2001---$117-$4003-25-AKV-Dec-0/19, 50/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 12/10

atinsley22---$115-$20357-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 259/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 12/22

gskywalker---$92-$25610-270-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 12/22

hobbes42---$98.34-$52077-480-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 470/21, 480/22- sent 12/24

Niewoe---$110-$18100-160-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 8/21, 160/22-seller pays MF '21- sent 12/26

Snk5050---$108-$29700-250-AKV-Apr-0/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 12/29


*AUL:*


Jenhelgren---$100-$5567-50-AUL-Oct-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22-Seller pays dues '20, subsidized dues- sent 9/17

Budzooka---$110-$17500-150-AUL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22-Subsidized dues- sent 9/26

Jkips---$80-$107151-1224-AUL-Jun-0/19, 2448/20, 1224/21, 1224/22-Subsidized dues- sent 12/14


*BCV:*

pangyal---$114-$27965-235-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 241/21, 235/22- sent 12/17

Hootowl54---$149-$15529-100-BCV-Sep-0/19, 34/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/22


*BLT:*

TXN4DISNEY---$142-$24340-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 106/21, 160/22- sent 12/30

Culli---$140-$37437-250-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 470/21, 250/22- sent 12/31

thebigman65---$149-$19278-125-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 125/22- sent 12/31


*BWV:*



BP Roo---$160-$4425-25-BWV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 25/21- sent 9/11

DISowned---$114-$27429-220-BWV-Sep-0/19, 337/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 9/15

Pinkxray---$120-$4449-30-BWV-Oct-0/19, 60/20, 30/21, 30/22- sent 12/11

ValW---$110-$31367-270-BWV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 112/21- sent 12/18

ValW---$115-$27760-220-BWV-Aug-0/19, 332/20, 220/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 12/19

gwylie---$125-$20588-150-BWV-Oct-0/19, 126/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/29


*HH:



OKW:*


Rustygirl84---$115-$6142-50-OKW-Mar-50/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 9/8

ddubaynavarro---$92-$18179-190-OKW-Apr-0/19, 190/20, 0/21, 190/22-seller pays 2021 dues- sent 9/28

hobbes42---$97-$23904-220-OKW-Jun-0/19, 76/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 12/28



*OKW EXTENDED:*

OKWFan88---$106-$9112-75-OKW(E)-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 12/10

kelsey2020---$123-$10417-75-OKW(E)-Jun-75/19, 75/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 12/16


*PVB:




RIV:*

pangyal---$116-$18970-155-RIV-Dec-0/19, 137/20, 155/21, 155/22-Seller pays '20 MF- sent 12/10

*SSR:*



My3kids1989---$103-$21410-200-SSR-Jun-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22-Seller pays MF 20- sent 10/19

macman123---$105-$11210-100-SSR-Aug-100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/14

macman123---$95-$15910-160-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/14

macman123---$114-$9620-80-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 80/22- sent 12/14

macman123---$117-$24100-200-SSR-Aug-400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 12/14

moth72484---$90-$18585-200-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 399/21, 200/22- sent 12/16

dbtex83---$102-$17106-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 230/21, 150/22- sent 12/30


*VGC:*


HappyThoughtsTees---$180.59-$29767-160-VGC-Jun-0/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 12/17

ValW---$215-$29568-130-VGC-Dec-0/19, 260/20, 130/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 12/29


*VGF:*


macman123---$158-$25990-160-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/14

mikekearneynd---$158-$24470-150-VGF-Dec-158/20, 150/21, 150/22-Seller pays '20MF-sent 12/11

jkmdds4osu---$170-$36281-200-VGF-Aug-100/19, 12/20, 200/21- sent 12/11


*WL/ BRV:




WL/ CCV:*

Paul Stupin---$157-$8751-50-CCV@WL-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 69/21, 50/22- sent 11/27

RanDIZ---$140-$15379-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 79/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/16


*VB:*


Dibbledebobbityboo---$56-$17453-300-VB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 311/21, 300/22- sent 9/21

M:SpilotISTC12---$70-$2375-25-VB-Mar-0/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 11/24

Tarvaris---$65-$8088-100-VB-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/28



*TAKEN 



AKV:




AUL:



BCV:*

Private---$110-$22825-200-BCV-Mar-34/19, 381/20, 200/21- sent 9/21, taken 10/26

*BLT:*

Disneygirl281---$130-$21636-160-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 10/13, taken 10/29

TXN4DISNEY---$133-$21900-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 296/21, 160/22- sent 10/19, taken 11/5

Bruggok---$135-$30425-200-BLT-Oct-0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 11/2, taken 11/7

gskywalker---$140-$33600-240-BLT-Feb-0/19, 26/20, 480/21, 240/22-Seller Pays MF 2020, CC's- sent 11/2, taken 11/11

Bruggok---$140-$28324-180-BLT-Sep-0/19, 267/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 11/9, taken 11/12

gskywalker---$132-$32510-240-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 242/21, 240/22- sent 11/13, taken 11/19

KAngela---$135-$29450-210-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 210/22-Seller pays MF 20&21- sent 11/12, taken 11/19

Bruggok---$142-$24544-160-BLT-Dec-0/19, 70/20, 160/21, 160/22-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 11/18, taken 11/25

gskywalker---$130-$33465-250-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 500/21, 250/22- sent 12/4, taken 12/18

ValW---$155-$8372-50-BLT-Aug-0/19, 50/20, 50/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 12/12, taken 12/23

ValW---$155-$8372-50-BLT-Aug-0/19, 50/20, 50/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 12/12, taken 12/23


*BWV:*

Private---$95-$14835-150-BWV-Aug-0/19, 87/20, 150/21- sent 11/5, taken 11/11


*HH:



OKW:*

glitterchick14---$88-$20918-230-OKW-Apr-39/19, 89/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 8/30, taken 10/1

PointeDVC---$98-$10475-100-OKW-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 9/4, taken 10/8

dale-n-chip---$83-$18210-210-OKW-Jun-0/19, 72/20, 210/21, 210/22- sent 9/14, taken 10/15

GuitarCarl---$85-$22050-230-OKW-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 9/18, taken 10/26

rchristiansen---$96-$22784-230-OKW-Jun-0/19, 304/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 9/30, taken 10/30

ddubaynavarro---$92-$18179-190-OKW-Apr-0/19, 190/20, 0/21, 190/22-seller pays 21 MF- sent 9/28, taken 10/30

Marissag555---$100-$10580-100-OKW-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 10/1, taken 10/31

Sburk13---$100-$9177-80-OKW-Jun-0/19, 80/20, 80/21, 80/22-Seller pays MF 20- sent 10/21, taken 11/8

dalenchip---$95-$24478-230-OKW-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 460/21, 230/22-Buyer pays MF '20- sent 11/3, taken 11/11

dale-n-chip---$90-$21385-230-OKW-Jun-0/19, 230/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 11/14, taken 11/19


*OKW EXTENDED:



PVB:*

poofyo101---$117-$31208-250-PVB-Dec-0/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22-seller pays mf' 20- sent 12/15, taken 12/23


*SSR:*


jomik1---$94-$38530-400-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 400/21, 400/22- sent 9/1, taken 10/1

My3kids1989---$90-$14215-150-SSR-Jun-0/19, 132/20, 150/21, 150/22-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 9/1, taken 10/2

Tink10(seller)---$95-$15002-150-SSR-Aug-0/19, 16/20, 146/21- sent 9/7, taken 10/7

berti13---$96-$16100-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22-seller paying 20 MFs- sent 9/8, taken 10/13

Spartan86---$97-$15690-160-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 114/20, 160/21-associate seller- sent 9/23, taken 10/15

mattburmeister---$92-$17432-180-SSR-Mar-0/19, 34/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 9/11, taken 10/16

Tarvaris---$103-$19225-175-SSR-Aug-0/19, 293/20, 175/21, 175/22-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 9/18, taken 10/26

Washfamily---$98-$15340-150-SSR-Feb-119/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22-Seller pays ‘20 MF- sent 10/1, taken 10/26

cheygirl---$88-$13725-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 94/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 10/16, taken 10/26

disney_girl---$90-$11124-110-SSR-Oct-0/19, 110/20, 110/21, 110/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/25, taken 10/26

Dreamer13079---$98-$15328-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 300/21- sent 9/26, taken 10/30

LMH6---$98-$16576-150-SSR-Oct-0/19, 134/20, 150/21, 150/22-Seller pays MF '20- sent 10/1, taken 10/30

I Run Long---$97-$17795-175-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 10/20, taken 10/30

disney_girl---$103-$9310-80-SSR-Oct-0/19, 80/20, 80/21, 80/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 10/28, taken 11/4

jomik1---$92-$41400-450-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 450/21, 450/22-Seller Pays All CC- sent 10/5, taken 11/9

I Run Long---$102-$19002-180-SSR-Oct-0/19, 186/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 11/5, taken 11/11

I Run Long---$98-$20185-200-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 11/12, taken 11/18

Ginamarie---$97-$31421-300-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 222/21, 300/22- sent 11/10, taken 11/19

macman123---$103-$17144-150-SSR-Aug-150/20, 150/21, 150/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 11/21, taken 11/25

macman123---$103-$17144-150-SSR-Aug-150/20, 150/21, 150/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 11/21, taken 11/25

mattburmeister---$100-$22000-200-SSR-Aug-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 11/17, taken 11/28





*VGC:




VGF:*

najgreen---$150-$27767-180-VGF-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 180/21- sent 9/2, taken 10/1

Einstein509---$153-$26296-160-VGF-Oct-0/19, 176/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 10/4, taken 10/25

jaydee51---$150-$19430-125-VGF-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 125/21, 125/22- sent 10/6, taken 10/26

Ssplashhmtn---$152-$17030-110-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 176/21, 110/22- sent 9/25, taken 10/30

jaydee51---$155-$24005-150-VGF-Aug-57/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 10/16, taken 10/30

Einstein509---$155-$28680-180-VGF-Oct-0/19, 226/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 10/27, taken 11/4

Ssplashhmtn---$154-$26090-165-VGF-Jun-0/19, 188/20, 158/21, 165/22-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 10/29, taken 11/4


*WL/ BRV:



WL/ CCV:



VB:*

GuitarCarl---$56-$16750-250-VB-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 171/21, 250/22- sent 9/21, taken 10/26


----------



## hammer1995

hammer1995---$115-$9810-81-OKW(E)-Aug-0/19, 15/20, 81/21-Seller pays MF for 15 2020 UY points- sent 9/30


----------



## hammer1995

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWV:*
> 
> poofyo101---$100-$25450-230-BWV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 230/20, 230/21- sent 5/18, passed 6/30
> 
> Troy821---$112-$17375-150-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/22, passed 7/7
> 
> wrdoc---$102-$27004-240-BWV-Apr-0/19, 240/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 5/21, passed 7/14
> 
> FinallyFl---$97-$32141-300-BWV-Jun-0/19, 300/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 6/9, passed 7/21
> 
> Heynowirv---$110-$17935-150-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 95/20, 150/21- sent 6/8, passed 7/22
> 
> SomePixiedust---$107-$16780-150-BWV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 137/21- sent 6/9, passed 7/22
> 
> sarbah77---$135-$14067-100-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/28, passed 8/3
> 
> DHofCrazyMouser---$125-$7269-50-BWV-Oct-0/19, 150/20, 0/21- sent 6/30, passed 8/5
> 
> HHISand---$112-$24898-210-BWV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 187/20, 210/21-Seller pays closing- sent 7/8, passed 8/12
> 
> eatmoreveg---$120-$10160-80-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 96/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 7/14, passed 8/19
> 
> prouddaddycdn---$117-$12250-100-BWV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 130/21, 100/22- sent 7/18, passed 8/24
> 
> mistysue---$112-$18665-150-BWV-Dec-0/18, 16/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 7/22, passed 9/1
> 
> (Private)---$110-$24124-200-BWV-Oct-0/19, 260/20, 200/21- sent 7/30, passed 9/10
> 
> TTA Rider Matt---$140-$7368-50-BWV-Dec-0/19, 100/20, 50/21- sent 8/21, passed 9/22
> 
> sbarisch---$117-$24732-200-BWV-Jun-0/19, 81/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 8/18, passed 9/22
> 
> swong4824---$115-$25109-200-BWV-Jun-0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 8/17, passed 9/22
> 
> DocDisneyMagic---$108-$19089-162-BWV-Sep-0/19, 111/20, 162/21, 162/22-Prorated 2020 Dues- sent 8/20, passed 9/23
> 
> Preds (SELLER) ---$132-$20410-150-BWV-Aug-0/19, 220/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/28, passed 9/29
> 
> sbutcher27---$120-$19747-150-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 9/3, passed 9/30
> 
> DisneyFan5404---$108-$27695-250-BWV-Oct-0/19, 363/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 9/2, passed 9/30
> 
> DisneyNikki---$101-$18000-170-BWV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 170/21, 170/22-Seller pays me 2020- sent 9/3, passed 9/30
> 
> 
> *DRR:
> 
> 
> 
> HH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VB:
> 
> 
> 
> WAITING
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> DVCnuts---$100-$19585-190-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 220/20, 190/21-Seller pays MF 20- sent 8/26
> 
> DisneyFamily7---$98-$24249-240-AKV-Feb-0/19, 43/20, 240/21, 240/22-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 9/9
> 
> nhlfan(Seller)---$120-$15028-120-AKV-Dec-0/19, 118/20, 120/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/9
> 
> Crash8ART---$98-$16418-160-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 9/9
> 
> DisneyWhirlGirl---$105-$26585-246-AKV-Mar-0/19, 93/20, 174/21, 246/22- sent 9/16
> 
> purrenh1---$127.5-$16537-125-AKV-Dec-125/18, 125/19, 125/20, 125/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 9/16
> 
> nikred513---$113-$21031-180-AKV-Oct-0/19, 360/20, 180/21, 180/22- INT'L SELLER- sent 9/21
> 
> Iahmom---$105-$12050-110-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 110/22- sent 9/22
> 
> gobeavs8---$115-$20300-160-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 237/21, 160/22- sent 9/28
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> Jenhelgren---$100-$5567-50-AUL-Oct-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22-Seller pays dues '20,subsidized dues- sent 9/17
> 
> Budzooka---$110-$17500-150-AUL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22-Subsidized dues- sent 9/26
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> 
> Kenito---$127-$22940-175-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 199/21, 175/22 - sent 9/8
> 
> E2ME2---$142-$4890-30-BCV-Jun-0/19, 30/20, 30/21, 30/22-Seller Paid '20 MF- sent 9/16
> 
> Rustygirl84---$169-$9597-50-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 50/21- sent 9/29
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> 
> lea2124---$135-$24650-170-BLT-Apr-0/19, 170/20, 340/21, 170/22- sent 9/8
> 
> coopstah13---$140-$24182-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 9/24
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> Ruttangel---$100-$8490-70-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 70/21, 70/22- sent 9/2
> 
> kerrylacherry---$115-$31907-270-BWV-Oct-0/19, 540/20, 270/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/4
> 
> nhlfan(Seller)---$150-$8015-50-BWV-Dec-0/19, 26/20, 50/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/9
> 
> BP Roo---$160-$4425-25-BWV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 25/21- sent 9/11
> 
> DISowned---$114-$27429-220-BWV-Sep-0/19, 337/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 9/15
> 
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> 
> Lorana---$80-$4525-50-HH-Sep-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/21
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> 
> Ruttangel---$115-$4450-35-OKW-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 35/21, 35/22- sent 9/8
> 
> Rustygirl84---$115-$6142-50-OKW-Mar-50/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 9/8
> 
> dale-n-chip---$83-$18210-210-OKW-Jun-0/19, 72/20, 210/21, 210/22- sent 9/14
> 
> PointeDVC---$98-$10475-100-OKW-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 9/4
> 
> rchristiansen---$96-$22784-230-OKW-Jun-0/19, 304/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 9/30
> 
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> 
> cattrip---$110-$12590-109-OKW(E)-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 54/20, 109/21- sent 9/4
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> rsn8or---$149-$17030-110-PVB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 110/21- sent 9/18
> 
> AVmatt---$139-$21703-150-PVB-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 21/21, 150/22-Prorated 2021 Dues- sent 9/23
> 
> bb419---$145-$18850-130-PVB-Dec-33/19, 94/20, 130/21, 130/22- seller pay MF '20, sent 9/29
> 
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> DisneyFanThi---$133-$23300.60-160-RIV-Mar-0/19, 320/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 9/15
> 
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> 
> berti13---$96-$16100-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 9/8
> 
> Madmavis49---$116-$6690-50-SSR-Oct-0/19, 2/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 9/9
> 
> mattburmeister---$92-$17432-180-SSR-Mar-0/19, 34/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 9/11
> 
> Mom2elle---$115-$13250-110-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 220/20, 110/21-Seller pays MF’20- sent 9/11
> 
> Duckbug.Ducktales---$105-$10500-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22-seller pays MF/closing- sent 9/21
> 
> Lorana---$104-$5945-50-SSR-Sep-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/14
> 
> Tarvaris---$103-$19225-175-SSR-Aug-0/19, 293/20, 175/21, 175/22-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 9/18
> 
> MiniMN---$118-$9805-75-SSR-Sep-0/19, 99/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 9/25
> 
> TwoHeartsBeat---$101-$17884-160-SSR-Jun-0/19, 6/20, 162/21, 160/22- sent 9/30
> 
> Washfamily---$98-$15340-150-SSR-Feb-119/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22-Seller pays ‘20 MF- sent 10/1
> 
> LMH6---$98-$16576-150-SSR-Oct-0/19, 134/20, 150/21, 150/22-Seller pays MF '20- sent 10/1
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lorana---$195-$5812-27-VGC-Oct-0/19, 13/20, 27/21, 27/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/25
> 
> Lorana---$195-$7373-35-VGC-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 35/21, 35/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/25
> 
> JavaDuck---$199-$40520-200-VGC-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 9/30
> 
> SherylLC---$185-$19545-100-VGC-Oct-0/19, 100/20, 7/21- sent 9/30
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> Ahward---$160-$8828-50-VGF-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 50/22- sent 9/13
> 
> Strumy---$156-$39970-250-VGF-Aug-0/19, 17/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 9/18
> 
> WestCoastDVC---$166-$17906-100-VGF-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 9/21
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> Dzd---$107-$11250-100-BRV@WL-Aug-0/19, 109/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 9/4
> 
> jaydee51---$104-$15935-150-BRV@WL-Aug-64/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 9/24
> 
> Stargazer65---$92-$10514-100-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 9/25
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirates1996---$135-$34655-250-CCV@WL-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 299/20, 250/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 9/14
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> Dibbledebobbityboo---$56-$17453-300-VB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 311/21, 300/22- sent 9/21
> 
> 
> *TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:
> 
> 
> 
> BWV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> glitterchick14---$88-$20918-230-OKW-Apr-39/19, 89/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 8/30, taken 10/1
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> hammer1995---$115-$9810-81-OKW(E)-Aug-0/19, 15/20, 81/21-Seller pays MF for 15 2020 UY points- sent 9/30
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> jomik1---$94-$38530-400-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 400/21, 400/22- sent 9/1, taken 10/1
> 
> My3kids1989---$90-$14215-150-SSR-Jun-0/19, 132/20, 150/21, 150/22-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 9/1, taken 10/2
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:*
> 
> najgreen---$150-$27767-180-VGF-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 180/21- sent 9/2, taken 10/1
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*


----------



## Stargazer65

Stargazer65---$100-$16640-160-SSR-Jun-0/19, 12/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/20, passed 9/22

(Reformat reposted for data)

Report


----------



## Roxas_XIII

Roxas_XIII---$115-$6894-50-AKV-Feb-0/19, 37/20, 50/21- sent 10/2

My very first offer! Crossing my fingers for what I hope to be the first of many dvc contracts!

Thanks so much to everyone on this board for all of the advice!

┌|o^▽^o|┘♪


----------



## Ruttangel

Wow, just saw a 15pt contract at BCV, never knew add on could be so low, $207, that’s insane, of course sale pending already 
https://www.dvcstore.com/listing-detail.cfm?ID=BC015-12-1004


----------



## Wedgeout

Ruttangel said:


> Wow, just saw a 15pt contract at BCV, never knew add on could be so low, $207, that’s insane, of course sale pending already
> https://www.dvcstore.com/listing-detail.cfm?ID=BC015-12-1004


I chuckled seeing that and with closing, is it really worth all that for just 15?!?!


----------



## Ruttangel

Wedgeout said:


> I chuckled seeing that and with closing, is it really worth all that for just 15?!?!


It’s nearly direct pricing, pure madness

by the way the email I got said listed at $122, I couldn’t click quick enough at that price.....not the first time that their emails have wrong prices, how odd!!!


----------



## jomik1

Attempt #3.  I'll take all the Pixie Dust I can get!!

jomik1---$92-$41400-450-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 450/21, 450/22-Seller pays all CC- sent 10/5


----------



## 77NWD

77NWD---$103-$25412-240-AKV-Oct-0/19, 240/20, 240/21, 240/22-Seller pays MF '20- sent 10/5​


----------



## ValW

ValW---$132-$4055-25-BWV-Jun-0/19, 17/20, 25/21- sent 10/2


----------



## Sandisw

jomik1 said:


> Attempt #3.  I'll take all the Pixie Dust I can get!!
> 
> jomik1---$92-$41400-450-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 450/21, 450/22-Seller pays all CC- sent 10/5



Think you will need the pixie dust!  Here it is!!


----------



## mattywisco

mattywisco---$109-$19309-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 196/20, 160/21- sent 10/4/2020


----------



## Kmedders

mattywisco said:


> mattywisco---$109-$19309-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 196/20, 160/21- sent 10/4/2020


Good luck! This is identical to the one I put in for except the contract year. I offered $110 which I fear was a bit high, but I felt it was fair. I put mine in 9/14 and am waiting on Disney


----------



## TheTrailblazers

Considered direct purchase but thought we would take a flyer at a small pointer walking distance from the MK first... hopefully 2nd time's a charm! 

TheTrailblazers---$155-$9832-60-BLT-Aug-0/19, 60/20, 60/21, 60/22- sent 10/4, passed 11/10


----------



## mattywisco

Kmedders said:


> Good luck! This is identical to the one I put in for except the contract year. I offered $110 which I fear was a bit high, but I felt it was fair. I put mine in 9/14 and am waiting on Disney


Thanks! 109 was asking price, but I didn't want to miss it, so I offered asking Saturday night and the accepted Sunday morning


----------



## LilyJC

TheTrailblazers said:


> TheTrailblazers---$155-$9832-60-BLT-Aug-0/19, 60/20, 60/21, 60/22- sent 10/4



I was wondering what this one would go for! Nice work getting it down from $170!


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

Ruttangel said:


> Wow, just saw a 15pt contract at BCV, never knew add on could be so low, $207, that’s insane, of course sale pending already
> https://www.dvcstore.com/listing-detail.cfm?ID=BC015-12-1004


Wow, I would think someone wanting such a small contract is just in need of a little extra to get the room type/length of stay they want.  Otherwise this seems silly!


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

jomik1 said:


> Attempt #3.  I'll take all the Pixie Dust I can get!!
> 
> jomik1---$92-$41400-450-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 450/21, 450/22-Seller pays all CC- sent 10/5



Wow--love your "GO BIG or GO HOME" mentality!! 
Here you go!


----------



## jomik1

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Wow--love your "GO BIG or GO HOME" mentality!!
> Here you go!


I figure why not.  Not in any hurry.  If this one gets taken, DH and I are thinking 200 direct then look for around 200 resale.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## E2ME2

pangyal said:


> *BCV:*
> 
> 
> Kenito---$127-$22940-175-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 199/21, 175/22 - sent 9/8
> 
> E2ME2---$142-$4890-30-BCV-Jun-0/19, 30/20, 30/21, 30/22-Seller Paid '20 MF- sent 9/16
> 
> Rustygirl84---$169-$9597-50-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 50/21- sent 9/29



Kenito & Rustygirl8 : Good Luck on ROFR!

I saw another June Use Year for 35 Points, and it had all 70 Points for 2020.
By time I called to inquire, it had a bid accepted.  The agent told me they got full listing price, which was $192/PP ! 
Does that seem really high to you all ?
Kenito should be hearing something pretty soon -
ET


----------



## Bing Showei

jomik1 said:


> I figure why not.  Not in any hurry.  If this one gets taken, DH and I are thinking 200 direct then look for around 200 resale.  We'll see how it goes.


If you're willing to own 450 points resale, but also willing to pay for 200 points direct and another 200 points resale, why are you not just pursuing two smaller 200 point resale contracts? To each his own, but after three rounds of this fight, landing on the canvas after every round, I'd be with you on throwing in the towel.

You're fighting an uphill battle that captures beautifully how the resale market is far from a free market. 

To you and every other resale buyer, a contract of this size should certainly reflect a discount from market $/pt price at SSR, as it's a beast of a contract to move and there will be a smaller pool of buyers. Conversely, A LOT more people can afford paying $240/pt for 15 BCV points (and its 35 point sister contract).

To Disney that contract is one 50 point four 100 point contracts bought at $92/point with the added bonus of taking the seller's closing fees to drive the $/pt down even further and increasing the delta with retail prices.

But that said, I suppose they can't take them all.


----------



## Paul Stupin

jomik1 said:


> Attempt #3.  I'll take all the Pixie Dust I can get!!
> 
> jomik1---$92-$41400-450-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 450/21, 450/22-Seller pays all CC- sent 10/5


Have your two other attempts been at this price as well?


----------



## Rustygirl84

E2ME2 said:


> Kenito & Rustygirl8 : Good Luck on ROFR!
> 
> I saw another June Use Year for 35 Points, and it had all 70 Points for 2020.
> By time I called to inquire, it had a bid accepted.  The agent told me they got full listing price, which was $192/PP !
> Does that seem really high to you all ?
> Kenito should be hearing something pretty soon -
> ET



Thanks. I still feel like I paid too much for mine. I think $195 Is a bit steep. I saw one on here today that was 15 points for $207 and it was pending. I guess it all comes down to, is it your use year and how bad you want it


----------



## jomik1

Paul Stupin said:


> Have your two other attempts been at this price as well?


One was taken at $88 and one was taken at $94


----------



## My3kids1989

I’m still dusting myself off from getting taken. I should have just paid more. I’m going to offer at least 100$ For SSR with seller paying MF and hoping it goes through. I’m just trying to figure out if I need to stick with the same UY as my other one.


----------



## Dreamer13079

Dreamer13079---$98-$15328-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 300/21- sent 9/26


----------



## Nikred513

nikred513---$70-$4636-50-VB-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 50/22- sent 10/5


----------



## Fonzy13

Fonzy13---$100-$20000-200-BWV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 200/21- sent 10/5

Feels low... first post on this board in 6 years. Sold DVC 5 years ago after divorce, felt an itch


----------



## WDisneyWLove

WDisneyWLove---$128-$40,807-300-BCV-MAR-0/19, 0/20, 300/21- sent 9/30


----------



## Sandisw

My3kids1989 said:


> I’m still dusting myself off from getting taken. I should have just paid more. I’m going to offer at least 100$ For SSR with seller paying MF and hoping it goes through. I’m just trying to figure out if I need to stick with the same UY as my other one.



Different UY is different membership.  If you don’t want to easily combine, or are using for different trips, it’s not a big deal.

However, if it’s the same resort, now we can use transferred points online so it may not be as bad as before.


----------



## jsand99

jsand99---$115-$6215-50-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 10/6


----------



## Kenito

E2ME2 said:


> Kenito & Rustygirl8 : Good Luck on ROFR!
> 
> I saw another June Use Year for 35 Points, and it had all 70 Points for 2020.
> By time I called to inquire, it had a bid accepted.  The agent told me they got full listing price, which was $192/PP !
> Does that seem really high to you all ?
> Kenito should be hearing something pretty soon -
> ET



Thanks!  Hoping to hear this week or next.  It had better pass, as I've been working extra since June to pay for this and my recent VGC contract.   I haven't seen the sun in 4 months.  My skin is see through...


----------



## EM Lawrence

Fonzy13 said:


> Fonzy13---$100-$20000-200-BWV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 200/21- sent 10/5
> 
> Feels low... first post on this board in 6 years. Sold DVC 5 years ago after divorce, felt an itch


Fantastic price! I’ll be watching to see if this one gets through!


----------



## My3kids1989

Sandisw said:


> Different UY is different membership.  If you don’t want to easily combine, or are using for different trips, it’s not a big deal.
> 
> However, if it’s the same resort, now we can use transferred points online so it may not be as bad as before.



I’m thinking of buying a different resort so I should probably just stick to the same UY. One less thing to think about lol


----------



## Pharmgirl123

So I just found out why my $86/point SSR passed ROFR...it came from an international seller!! I’m now pissed because I had no idea I was purchasing an international contract. My broker never mentioned it to me and it wasn’t noted on the initial paperwork I signed. I just received my closing documents and it was listed on there as well as a IRS form 8288.

I have heard horror stories of the IRS coming after people due to taxes not paid by the seller. Not sure if the great deal is worth all the headache. Is it too late for me to back out on the deal? Has this ever happened to anyone before?


----------



## Eldon32

Pharmgirl123 said:


> So I just found out why my $86/point SSR passed ROFR...it came from an international seller!! I’m now pissed because I had no idea I was purchasing an international contract. My broker never mentioned it to me and it wasn’t noted on the initial paperwork I signed. I just received my closing documents and it was listed on there as well as a IRS form 8288.
> 
> I have heard horror stories of the IRS coming after people due to taxes not paid by the seller. Not sure if the great deal is worth all the headache. Is it too late for me to back out on the deal? Has this ever happened to anyone before?



The seller doesn't remit the taxes, you/title company do(es) as a form of withholding. The buyer is either required to provide a certificate from Uncle Sam indicating they don't require withholding (which then, you are off the hook) - or they have to file their tax return after the sale to get any money they are due back.

I'm in the middle of purchasing international, I wouldn't worry about it at all. If it makes you feel better tell the title company you need a letter from them evidencing they are making the payment on your behalf.


----------



## My3kids1989

Pharmgirl123 said:


> So I just found out why my $86/point SSR passed ROFR...it came from an international seller!! I’m now pissed because I had no idea I was purchasing an international contract. My broker never mentioned it to me and it wasn’t noted on the initial paperwork I signed. I just received my closing documents and it was listed on there as well as a IRS form 8288.
> 
> I have heard horror stories of the IRS coming after people due to taxes not paid by the seller. Not sure if the great deal is worth all the headache. Is it too late for me to back out on the deal? Has this ever happened to anyone before?


 

 Mine got taken at 90 so...I would be one happy camper haha

You shouldn’t be worried about taxes if your broker does everything right


----------



## Ruttangel

Pharmgirl123 said:


> So I just found out why my $86/point SSR passed ROFR...it came from an international seller!! I’m now pissed because I had no idea I was purchasing an international contract. My broker never mentioned it to me and it wasn’t noted on the initial paperwork I signed. I just received my closing documents and it was listed on there as well as a IRS form 8288.
> 
> I have heard horror stories of the IRS coming after people due to taxes not paid by the seller. Not sure if the great deal is worth all the headache. Is it too late for me to back out on the deal? Has this ever happened to anyone before?


There are people on these boards who will specifically ask for International Seller listings as they have an almost 100% ROFR pass rate.
This information can help get a bargain, as you got.
I wouldn’t pull out as you would lose deposit and there is nothing to worry about if everything is executed correctly.


----------



## Bing Showei

Ruttangel said:


> I wouldn’t pull out as you would lose deposit and there is nothing to worry about if everything is executed correctly.


Most likely, yes. But the possibility of something going wrong does exist.

I had purchased two international contracts within two months of one another. Both filed the correct paperwork. One went without a hitch.

The other involved receiving a letter from the IRS with a balance due plus interest and penalty. It took being transferred to 11 different IRS agents in six different departments, and five hours on the phone over the course of two separate days, to figure out why I was repeatedly getting a bill.

Despite sending documented proof (provided by the title company) of timely tax remittance, and acknowledgement on the part of the IRS of receipt of said proof and payment, threatening IRS letters continued to be sent speaking of liens and seizures. The IRS eventually acknowledged this was a known FIRPTA “glitch” in the system that should be ignored, as the letters are automatically sent out. Yay for tax dollars hard at work.

Everything can be done exactly right by all parties and you may still have to deal with FIRPTA. While not guaranteed, you probably will be fine. So despite batting .500, I’d do it again in a heartbeat for $86/pt... especially now that I have IRS navigation ninja skills.


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

Pharmgirl123 said:


> So I just found out why my $86/point SSR passed ROFR...it came from an international seller!! I’m now pissed because I had no idea I was purchasing an international contract. My broker never mentioned it to me and it wasn’t noted on the initial paperwork I signed. I just received my closing documents and it was listed on there as well as a IRS form 8288.
> 
> I have heard horror stories of the IRS coming after people due to taxes not paid by the seller. Not sure if the great deal is worth all the headache. Is it too late for me to back out on the deal? Has this ever happened to anyone before?


You probably can pull out if you decide you want to for non disclosure.  I would talk to the title company.  Who are you using?


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

E2ME2 said:


> Kenito & Rustygirl8 : Good Luck on ROFR!
> 
> I saw another June Use Year for 35 Points, and it had all 70 Points for 2020.
> By time I called to inquire, it had a bid accepted.  The agent told me they got full listing price, which was $192/PP !
> Does that seem really high to you all ?
> Kenito should be hearing something pretty soon -
> ET


$192 is quite high, but my dad recently bought a 30 point BCV contract with I think a Feb. UY for $190 a point, when asking was $160, so I guess it's not out of the question.


----------



## ahward

Is it me or has it been very quiet over the past week with regards to responses from Disney?


----------



## Ssplashhmtn

ahward said:


> Is it me or has it been very quiet over the past week with regards to responses from Disney?



Layoffs?


----------



## ahward

Ssplashhmtn said:


> Layoffs?


Possibly but they were already at a reduced rate which reflected in the ROFR response, surely they haven't reduced it by more?


----------



## Lorana

ahward said:


> Possibly but they were already at a reduced rate which reflected in the ROFR response, surely they haven't reduced it by more?


Maybe they are going to back off of ROFR again...  (I don't think so, but one can dream!)


----------



## Pharmgirl123

Bing Showei said:


> Most likely, yes. But the possibility of something going wrong does exist.
> 
> I had purchased two international contracts within two months of one another. Both filed the correct paperwork. One went without a hitch.
> 
> The other involved receiving a letter from the IRS with a balance due plus interest and penalty. It took being transferred to 11 different IRS agents in six different departments, and five hours on the phone over the course of two separate days, to figure out why I was repeatedly getting a bill.
> 
> Despite sending documented proof (provided by the title company) of timely tax remittance, and acknowledgement on the part of the IRS of receipt of said proof and payment, threatening IRS letters continued to be sent speaking of liens and seizures. The IRS eventually acknowledged this was a known FIRPTA “glitch” in the system that should be ignored, as the letters are automatically sent out. Yay for tax dollars hard at work.
> 
> Everything can be done exactly right by all parties and you may still have to deal with FIRPTA. While not guaranteed, you probably will be fine. So despite batting .500, I’d do it again in a heartbeat for $86/pt... especially now that I have IRS navigation ninja skills.



It’s stories like this that scare me! At the same time...it’s $86/point! I sent an email to the agent and let them know I want everything documented, including proof that they are sending the payment to the IRS.

I’m definitely going to need a Disney Vacation after all this!


----------



## Pirates1996

ahward said:


> Is it me or has it been very quiet over the past week with regards to responses from Disney?


I was thinking the same thing.  I keep checking this thread hoping to see some movement.  We're only at day Day 23 for a CCV contract but I'm getting hopeful for news soon!


----------



## mastersenton

Pirates1996 said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  I keep checking this thread hoping to see some movement.  We're only at day Day 23 for a CCV contract but I'm getting hopeful for news soon!


I’m on day 33 and it’s killing me....


----------



## kerrylacherry

ahward said:


> Is it me or has it been very quiet over the past week with regards to responses from Disney?



Not just you, I was thinking the same thing. I'm on day 34 for BWV, and was hoping to hear by the end of last week since a bunch passed that were submitted around the same time as mine. No such luck just yet, still waiting...


----------



## sugliac

sugliac---$129-$26576-200-BCV-Oct-6/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 10/7

First attempt! I have a direct contract with Villas at Grand Floridian home resort, but have been yearning to own at Beach Club Villas, as well.  I was shocked (and pleased) to get someone to accept to this offer and am hoping it passes.  The waiting... begins... now!

EDIT: I also wanted to shout out the DVC Store for being so awesome/helpful. I know they are a DIS/DVCFan sponsor, so I wanted to give Jerry and the team some love on here.


----------



## Tink10

Meant to post this in September...

I'm the seller, getting rid of our last SSR points:

Tink10---$95-$15002-150-SSR-Aug-0/19, 16/20, 146/21, 200/22- sent 9/7


----------



## LadyBeBop

Pharmgirl123 said:


> It’s stories like this that scare me! At the same time...it’s $86/point! I sent an email to the agent and let them know I want everything documented, including proof that they are sending the payment to the IRS.
> 
> I’m definitely going to need a Disney Vacation after all this!



Assuming the agent does everything right, and you still have IRS problems, you can have a Taxpayer Advocate help you.

Although they’re Federal employees, Taxpayer Advocates work independently from the rest of the IRS. They help cut through red tape. Especially in sticky situations.


----------



## jbreen2010

Agreed the silence this week is killing me.

I'm still waiting to hear back on ROFR on my SSR contract that we sent on 8/11.  There was a question from DVC to our broker on a form and they had to "resubmit" 9/10.  

Either way i'm at either day 57 or 27 and the wait is terrible!  Was really hoping to hear this week as I saw a handful of contract send of September & early Oct hear back within 30 days.


----------



## Pharmgirl123

LadyBeBop said:


> Assuming the agent does everything right, and you still have IRS problems, you can have a Taxpayer Advocate help you.
> 
> Although they’re Federal employees, Taxpayer Advocates work independently from the rest of the IRS. They help cut through red tape. Especially in sticky situations.



Good to know! Thanks for the tip! The agent did respond to me and said they will send me a copy of the completed form + copy of the check to the IRS so I feel much better now!


----------



## TwoHeartsBeat

ahward said:


> Is it me or has it been very quiet over the past week with regards to responses from Disney?



I've Been thinking the same thing.  I'm checking this thread several times a day, and I see nothing but sent offers.  Is there any type of a legal time limit for ROFR, or can they take as long as they want?


----------



## E2ME2

TTA Rider Matt said:


> $192 is quite high, but my dad recently bought a 30 point BCV contract with I think a Feb. UY for $190 a point, when asking was $160, so I guess it's not out of the question.


He must have really wanted it, to pay $30 over the asking price.!


----------



## E2ME2

sugliac said:


> sugliac---$129-$26576-200-BCV-Oct-6/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 10/7
> 
> First attempt! I have a direct contract with Villas at Grand Floridian home resort, but have been yearning to own at Beach Club Villas, as well.  I was shocked (and pleased) to get someone to accept to this offer and am hoping it passes.  The waiting... begins... now!
> 
> EDIT: I also wanted to shout out the DVC Store for being so awesome/helpful. I know they are a DIS/DVCFan sponsor, so I wanted to give Jerry and the team some love on here.


That's a great price if it gets waived!


----------



## E2ME2

Tink10 said:


> Meant to post this in September...
> 
> I'm the seller, getting rid of our last SSR points:
> 
> Tink10---$95-$15002-150-SSR-Aug-0/19, 16/20, 146/21, 200/22- sent 9/7


You're going to miss us !  
Good luck with your move.
Did you buy "Ocean Front Property" ? (Sorry - couldn't resist)


----------



## Tink10

E2ME2 said:


> You're going to miss us !
> Good luck with your move.
> Did you buy "Ocean Front Property" ? (Sorry - couldn't resist)




Lol & thanks!...

We're keeping our Vero points and still plan on going at least twice a year...And we'll still go to Universal. Just no more WDW.


----------



## sugliac

E2ME2 said:


> That's a great price if it gets waived!


Thanks! I saw a couple in the high 120s for BC and was hoping I could follow suit!


----------



## kerrylacherry

sugliac said:


> sugliac---$129-$26576-200-BCV-Oct-6/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 10/7



Great price, and good luck!!


----------



## sugliac

kerrylacherry said:


> Great price, and good luck!!


Thanks, y'all!


----------



## Tink10

Tink10 said:


> Meant to post this in September...
> 
> I'm the seller, getting rid of our last SSR points:
> 
> Tink10---$95-$15002-150-SSR-Aug-0/19, 16/20, 146/21, 200/22- sent 9/7





Wow!

One month to the day...Taken:

Tink10---$95-$15002-150-SSR-Aug-0/19, 16/20, 146/21- sent 9/7, taken 10/7


----------



## ScubaCat

Tink10 said:


> Wow!
> 
> One month to the day...Taken:
> 
> Tink10---$95-$15002-150-SSR-Aug-0/19, 16/20, 146/21- sent 9/7, taken 10/7


As the seller, that's great news.  You'll have the check very soon!


----------



## Tink10

ScubaCat said:


> As the seller, that's great news.  You'll have the check very soon!



I feel bad for our buyers, but we've had one taken by DVC before & the process is seamless


----------



## mastersenton

Tink10 said:


> Wow!
> 
> One month to the day...Taken:
> 
> Tink10---$95-$15002-150-SSR-Aug-0/19, 16/20, 146/21- sent 9/7, taken 10/7


I feel like their is no first come first serve process here seeing as I submitted my Saratoga on 9/4.


----------



## Theta

sugliac said:


> sugliac---$129-$26576-200-BCV-Oct-6/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 10/7
> 
> First attempt! I have a direct contract with Villas at Grand Floridian home resort, but have been yearning to own at Beach Club Villas, as well.  I was shocked (and pleased) to get someone to accept to this offer and am hoping it passes.  The waiting... begins... now!
> 
> EDIT: I also wanted to shout out the DVC Store for being so awesome/helpful. I know they are a DIS/DVCFan sponsor, so I wanted to give Jerry and the team some love on here.




That is a nice contract.  Did the seller pay the 2020 annual dues on your 2020 points?  I guess those dues are already paid by the seller, but how often do sellers expect to be reimbursed for annual fees when those points go to the buyer?


----------



## Sandisw

Theta said:


> That is a nice contract.  Did the seller pay the 2020 annual dues on your 2020 points?  I guess those dues are already paid by the seller, but how often do sellers expect to be reimbursed for annual fees when those points go to the buyer?



Brokers will always try to get buyer to pay. However, dues are based on calendar year so I have always based on that no matter what points were there.

At this point, I would not pay 2020 dues.


----------



## jbreen2010

mastersenton said:


> I feel like their is no first come first serve process here seeing as I submitted my Saratoga on 9/4.




There is no first come first serve in their review.  I submitted my SSR offer on 8/11.  I guess DVC misplaced it and they asked our broker to resubmit on 9/10.  Tomorrow is 58 days of waiting for me.  I really hope they waive after making me wait 2 months.


----------



## kerrylacherry

jbreen2010 said:


> There is no first come first serve in their review.  I submitted my SSR offer on 8/11.  I guess DVC misplaced it and they asked our broker to resubmit on 9/10.  Tomorrow is 58 days of waiting for me.  I really hope they waive after making me wait 2 months.



I hope you hear soon! That sucks they restarted the clock after whatever error caused the mix-up. Makes me wish there was a first come first serve rule, make it a little easier us to anticipate the timeline.


----------



## sugliac

Theta said:


> That is a nice contract.  Did the seller pay the 2020 annual dues on your 2020 points?  I guess those dues are already paid by the seller, but how often do sellers expect to be reimbursed for annual fees when those points go to the buyer?


I'm pretty excited about it! Yes, they paid 2020 annual dues which made it even more inticing for me to make an offer. I am paying closing costs, as is customary for the buyer.


----------



## Ruttangel

Well, sellers documents have now come in and sent to ROFR. Nice surprise

So this needs updating to correct ROFR date, originally said 9/2.
Ruttangel---$100-$8490-70-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 70/21, 70/22- sent 10/8

https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...uctions-formatting-tool.3806556/post-62359982


----------



## Winston Wolf

Winston Wolf --- $102 - $23556 - 220 - AKV - Oct - 0/20, 51/21, 220/22 - INTL Seller - Sent 10/8


----------



## Brianstl

https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-september-20-report/


----------



## Cattrip

pangyal said:


> OKW EXTENDED:


cattrip---$110-$12590-109-OKW(E)-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 54/20, 109/21- sent 9/4 Passed 9/30


----------



## bp2412

New to the forum and first offer recently sent! 

bp2412---$100-$16570-150-SSR-Jun-17/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 9/29


----------



## mom2elle

Cattrip said:


> cattrip---$110-$12590-109-OKW(E)-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 54/20, 109/21- sent 9/4 Passed 9/30


That’s really fast!!


----------



## Ruttangel

Brianstl said:


> https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-september-20-report/


Interesting that AKL is third most on that list, it seems like all prices are getting through on this Board


----------



## sugliac

Ruttangel said:


> Interesting that AKL is third most on that list, it seems like all prices are getting through on this Board


I know... it is shocking to me that someone could have an accepted offer for $100 pp for SS or $105 pp for AK and it gets taken in ROFR. At least for SS, I feel like that's overpriced. But I also get that they were letting things go for low $80s for SS over the summer so they need to crack the whip to ensure the value keeps up for owners, which is a good thing. Also I have seen many people posting on DVC Fan that they are buying AK, SS, and OKW direct, so this all makes sense through that lense.


----------



## Sandisw

Ruttangel said:


> Interesting that AKL is third most on that list, it seems like all prices are getting through on this Board



What is interesting is that this is just one broker and they took 56. Wonder how many it is with all of them?


----------



## EM Lawrence

sugliac said:


> I know... it is shocking to me that someone could have an accepted offer for $100 pp for SS or $105 pp for AK and it gets taken in ROFR. At least for SS, I feel like that's overpriced. But I also get that they were letting things go for low $80s for SS over the summer so they need to crack the whip to ensure the value keeps up for owners, which is a good thing. Also I have seen many people posting on DVC Fan that they are buying AK, SS, and OKW direct, so this all makes sense through that lense.


Do you really think they care about keeping the resale value high for owners? The introduction of the resale restrictions seems to indicate they don’t.


----------



## Winston Wolf

sugliac said:


> I know... it is shocking to me that someone could have an accepted offer for $100 pp for SS or $105 pp for AK and it gets taken in ROFR. At least for SS, I feel like that's overpriced. But I also get that they were letting things go for low $80s for SS over the summer so they need to crack the whip to ensure the value keeps up for owners, which is a good thing. Also I have seen many people posting on DVC Fan that they are buying AK, SS, and OKW direct, so this all makes sense through that lense.


Regarding AK, keep in mind they also haven't bought back any (at least through DVCRM) since March.  And the last time they bought one back at $105 was January.


----------



## sugliac

Winston Wolf said:


> Regarding AK, keep in mind they also haven't bought back any (at least through DVCRM) since March.  And the last time they bought one back at $105 was January.


Very True. Jan is a lot dif than now.


----------



## sugliac

EM Lawrence said:


> Do you really think they care about keeping the resale value high for owners? The introduction of the resale restrictions seems to indicate they don’t.


I genuinely think it is important that they maintain a high value.  Becuase if you can get a resale contract for that cheap (and the prices keep lowering) then I think it would become more and more publicized leading to less and less reason to buy direct. I feel like people sometimes forget that there is a large number of people who don't realize the resale market exists for DVC, and most of us think "oh, if someone buys direct it is because people want the blue card" which is true, but certainly not all of the cases.


----------



## Brianstl

sugliac said:


> I know... it is shocking to me that someone could have an accepted offer for $100 pp for SS or $105 pp for AK and it gets taken in ROFR. At least for SS, I feel like that's overpriced. But I also get that they were letting things go for low $80s for SS over the summer so they need to crack the whip to ensure the value keeps up for owners, which is a good thing. Also I have seen many people posting on DVC Fan that they are buying AK, SS, and OKW direct, so this all makes sense through that lense.


It isn't about cracking the whip to keep value up for owners.  The are buying back Saratoga Sprigs contracts because they have direct buyers for them.


----------



## PointeDVC

PointeDVC---$98-$10475-100-OKW-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 9/4, taken 10/8


----------



## MinnieMe2669

MinnieMe2669---$100-$13926-120-AUL-Aug-120/19, 120/20, 120/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 10/5


----------



## Cattrip

mom2elle said:


> That’s really fast!!


Yes-I was expecting at least another week!


----------



## sugliac

Brianstl said:


> It isn't about cracking the whip to keep value up for owners.  The are buying back Saratoga Sprigs contracts because they have direct buyers for them.


Completely agree the #1 reason they buy back is they have someone wanting to buy direct.  You are very correct.  That's exactly how I got a direct VGF contract this year without being put on a waiting list.  I do think, though, that they would be stupid to let the free market dictate completely if that market made resale contracts an even better deal than they already are.


----------



## My3kids1989

I feel like one of these brokers isn’t even responding quickly. It’s really annoying. You would think they would let me know if something was available or not. Maybe they are just actually busy?  Im having to send follow up emails. I keep second guessing what I want because I’m not getting any response. Also I feel like I’m running out of places to look and now dues will be due for anything that closes after dec 1st for 2021.


----------



## Bing Showei

sugliac said:


> I do think, though, that they would be stupid to let the free market dictate completely if that market made resale contracts an even better deal than they already are.


Then how would you explain Aulani? If someone were willing to sell me Aulani for $15/pt, I'm confident it would pass ROFR. Aulani consistently passes at below 1/2 the retail price. Last year, a broker bought a Riviera contract for $100/pt. Where was Disney in supporting those prices?

Disney only props up the market by virtue of buying things back to sell again, but they certainly aren't doing it to support prices as a service to members. The resale restrictions should make it abundantly clear where they stand with concerns around how "the value keeps up for owners."


----------



## sugliac

Bing Showei said:


> Then how would you explain Aulani? If someone were willing to sell me Aulani for $15/pt, I'm confident it would pass ROFR. Aulani consistently passes at below 1/2 the retail price. Last year, a broker bought a Riviera contract for $100/pt. Where was Disney in supporting those prices?
> 
> Disney only props up the market by virtue of buying things back to sell again, but they certainly aren't doing it to support prices as a service to members. The resale restrictions should make it abundantly clear where they stand with concerns around how "the value keeps up for owners."


Great point!  As I said, I don't disagree with any of these points (in fact, I agree) I really wanted to hear people's thoughts  

P.S. Love the bing bong!


----------



## Paul Stupin

EM Lawrence said:


> Do you really think they care about keeping the resale value high for owners? The introduction of the resale restrictions seems to indicate they don’t.


But if the resale price gets too low, they’ll lose direct sale buyers who won’t want to pass up a great resale deal. So it helps them, and it helps DVC owners.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Cattrip said:


> Yes-I was expecting at least another week!


----------



## mlittig

My daughter's family passed ROFR for their very first DVC contract at AKV on 9/24 after just 29 days and they received their closing documents on Thursday, 10/8  Needless to say, they are very excited and their paperwork says they will close by 11/3


----------



## ScubaCat

Winston Wolf said:


> Winston Wolf --- $102 - $23556 - 220 - AKV - Oct - 0/20, 51/21, 220/22 - INTL Seller - Sent 10/8



Could you please reformat that with the link in post#1 so it can go on the list?

Nice name, BTW.. One of my favorite movies. "Pretty please, with sugar on top, reformat the ***g string!"


----------



## The Jackal

Bing Showei said:


> Then how would you explain Aulani? If someone were willing to sell me Aulani for $15/pt, I'm confident it would pass ROFR. Aulani consistently passes at below 1/2 the retail price. Last year, a broker bought a Riviera contract for $100/pt. Where was Disney in supporting those prices?
> 
> Disney only props up the market by virtue of buying things back to sell again, but they certainly aren't doing it to support prices as a service to members. The resale restrictions should make it abundantly clear where they stand with concerns around how "the value keeps up for owners."


DVC has traditionally not bought back resorts it is currently selling. AUL is still currently selling and is about 50% sold out. It doesn’t make much sense to buy points back, when you have millions to still sell, plus DVC does get some contracts back when owners default on loans. If AUL was on WDW property, it wouldn’t be on resale market for $100 pp.


----------



## Winston Wolf

ScubaCat said:


> Could you please reformat that with the link in post#1 so it can go on the list?
> 
> Nice name, BTW.. One of my favorite movies. "Pretty please, with sugar on top, reformat the ***g string!"


Hmm... I thought I had it right.  Will go back and look.


----------



## Winston Wolf

Winston Wolf said:


> Hmm... I thought I had it right.  Will go back and look.


Reformatted:

Winston Wolf---$102-$23556-220-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 51/21, 220/22-INTL seller- sent 10/8


----------



## ScubaCat

Winston Wolf said:


> Reformatted:
> 
> Winston Wolf---$105-$23556-220-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 51/21, 220/22-INTL seller- sent 10/8


Thanks! 

Still love the name. Hah.


----------



## striker1064

Paul Stupin said:


> But if the resale price gets too low, they’ll lose direct sale buyers who won’t want to pass up a great resale deal. So it helps them, and it helps DVC owners.



I bet 80+% of direct buyers have no idea the resale market is as robust as it is, or that it even exists at all. Disney certainly doesn't advertise it, why would they? Most direct buyers do so on impulse during their vacations and don't do any research. There's no evidence whatsoever to support that Disney ROFRs to keep a price floor, but they do seem to take everything below a certain price to prop their inventory as long as that resort is not in active sales.


----------



## Winston Wolf

ScubaCat said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Still love the name. Hah.


I solve problems...


----------



## Lorana

Bing Showei said:


> Then how would you explain Aulani? If someone were willing to sell me Aulani for $15/pt, I'm confident it would pass ROFR. Aulani consistently passes at below 1/2 the retail price. Last year, a broker bought a Riviera contract for $100/pt. Where was Disney in supporting those prices?
> 
> Disney only props up the market by virtue of buying things back to sell again, but they certainly aren't doing it to support prices as a service to members. The resale restrictions should make it abundantly clear where they stand with concerns around how "the value keeps up for owners."


Disney generally does not buy back resorts that are in active sales or just recently sold out.


----------



## Lorana

striker1064 said:


> I bet 80+% of direct buyers have no idea the resale market is as robust as it is, or that it even exists at all. Disney certainly doesn't advertise it, why would they? Most direct buyers do so on impulse during their vacations and don't do any research. There's no evidence whatsoever to support that Disney ROFRs to keep a price floor, but they do seem to take everything below a certain price to prop their inventory as long as that resort is not in active sales.


So while I generally agree that Disney is taking low priced contracts to prop their inventory, I’m not sure I’d claim that there’s “no evidence whatsoever.”  We don’t actually know the reasons that Disney buys back contracts, and it’s certainly true that Disney buys back enough low priced contracts against the resorts that the result is the price floor is kept at a decent price. It may not be their primary reason to buy back but it really wouldn’t surprise me if keeping their brand valuable is a calculation.

 (I honestly think they care less about making resale prices higher beyond ensuring that the gap is not so large that no one would consider direct. I think instead they care far more about brand image, and a higher resale value contributes to the image that Disney DVC is something of real value to own).


----------



## Dale-n-Chip

PointeDVC said:


> PointeDVC---$98-$10475-100-OKW-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 9/4, taken 10/8



Bummer, @PointeDVC.  That does not bode well for my $83 210 pt contract I sent ten days later.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

I wonder if they're sitting on all these contracts to see what demand rolls in for the rumored blue card increase on 10/19. I don't believe they've officially announced it yet.


----------



## Bing Showei

Lorana said:


> Disney generally does not buy back resorts that are in active sales or just recently sold out.


I think this point is broadly understood.

The question is, “Why not?”

If your position is that Disney is interested in “preserving value” to the product, then it makes no sense that they would NOT support the resale price of an actively sold resort; especially on the Riviera where the future impact on value is front and center in their new timeshare offering.

So comments like these:


sugliac said:


> they need to crack the whip to ensure the value keeps up for owners, which is a good thing.





sugliac said:


> I genuinely think it is important that they maintain a high value.


are simply not supported by the fact that they don’t buy back actively sold resort. If the theory is that they are looking to support long-term value, why would they stand on an arbitrary policy of “not buying back resorts that are in active sales.” That would suggest that Disney would let a Riviera resale contract pass ROFR for well below $100/point because of its active sales status. A proposition far more damaging to the value theory.

This brings us back to the “why” it is that actively sold resorts aren’t bought back. The short answer is they already have a **** ton of points to sell. They’re not going to add to that balance sheet no matter how low the price.

The only value the developer cares about the consumer seeing is the value in buying direct over resale. The current regime sees addition by subtraction as a sound policy. Cripple the resale product to make the retail product more appealing. A policy for moving product that apparently works, but one that, if anything, sacrifices “brand value.”


----------



## jbreen2010

Does anyone know - does DVC usually process ROFRs say like once a day or something?  Been waiting a while and wondering if I should be refreshing e-mails all afternoon or if they're released around 10am and then after that you will not hear.


----------



## GuitarCarl

Dale-n-Chip said:


> Bummer, @PointeDVC.  That does not bode well for my $83 210 pt contract I sent ten days later.


Nor my $85 230pt contract sent 9 days later!


----------



## LucieR

LucieR---$100-$15628-150-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 184/20, 150/21- sent 9/24


----------



## Cabius

I know we primarily focus on price, but has anybody even done an analysis on likelihood by loaded/standard/stripped contracts? i.e. are they more likely to take contracts if they have double-points, or less likely to take stripped contracts, adjusting for price?


----------



## My3kids1989

jbreen2010 said:


> Does anyone know - does DVC usually process ROFRs say like once a day or something?  Been waiting a while and wondering if I should be refreshing e-mails all afternoon or if they're released around 10am and then after that you will not hear.



Email your broker or title company. I was waiting then suddenly when I emailed they heard back...right lol


----------



## striker1064

Cabius said:


> I know we primarily focus on price, but has anybody even done an analysis on likelihood by loaded/standard/stripped contracts? i.e. are they more likely to take contracts if they have double-points, or less likely to take stripped contracts, adjusting for price?



Pre-pandemic it seemed much more likely for them to take stripped contracts. It makes sense, because they don't have to pay current year dues, and they can turn around and sell it direct as soon as the UY rolls over. No idea if that's still correlated, though.


----------



## jbreen2010

Reached out to our broker.  They said they received no ROFR notifications back from DVC this week at all.


----------



## Winston Wolf

jbreen2010 said:


> Reached out to our broker.  They said they received no ROFR notifications back from DVC this week at all.


I have to imagine we're going to go into a period where it's going to take a lot longer for responses on ROFR from Disney due to the staff reductions.


----------



## Paul Stupin

striker1064 said:


> I bet 80+% of direct buyers have no idea the resale market is as robust as it is, or that it even exists at all. Disney certainly doesn't advertise it, why would they? Most direct buyers do so on impulse during their vacations and don't do any research. There's no evidence whatsoever to support that Disney ROFRs to keep a price floor, but they do seem to take everything below a certain price to prop their inventory as long as that resort is not in active sales.


I’m not saying that Disney uses ROFR to maintain a price floor. I’m saying that the ROFR process helps establish a price floor, even if it’s not their motivation.


----------



## Paul Stupin

striker1064 said:


> I bet 80+% of direct buyers have no idea the resale market is as robust as it is, or that it even exists at all. Disney certainly doesn't advertise it, why would they? Most direct buyers do so on impulse during their vacations and don't do any research. There's no evidence whatsoever to support that Disney ROFRs to keep a price floor, but they do seem to take everything below a certain price to prop their inventory as long as that resort is not in active sales.


I also think Disney does have a stake in resale prices not getting too low. If resale prices were half of what they are now, don’t you think that would hurt direct sales?


----------



## jbreen2010

Winston Wolf said:


> I have to imagine we're going to go into a period where it's going to take a lot longer for responses on ROFR from Disney due to the staff reductions.




True but a vicious cycle.  I will hopefully be a new DVC owner and can't book my trip until I have some points.  

I absolutely have sympathy for them as to what's going on with layoffs.  
We submitted our ROFR though to DVC on August 11th so part of me is also just fed up with the wait.


----------



## Brianstl

Paul Stupin said:


> I also think Disney does have a stake in resale prices not getting too low. If resale prices were half of what they are now, don’t you think that would hurt direct sales?


No, my guess is that over 95% of direct buyers have no idea a resale market exits.


----------



## striker1064

Paul Stupin said:


> I’m not saying that Disney uses ROFR to maintain a price floor. I’m saying that the ROFR process helps establish a price floor, even if it’s not their motivation.



I do agree with this. ROFR props up their price. I just think it's a by-product of ROFR and not the reason it's done.



Paul Stupin said:


> I also think Disney does have a stake in resale prices not getting too low. If resale prices were half of what they are now, don’t you think that would hurt direct sales?



PVB resale has been floating around actually half of the direct price for almost a year and people still buy that direct. It doesn't matter as much as you might think.


----------



## Sandisw

Paul Stupin said:


> I also think Disney does have a stake in resale prices not getting too low. If resale prices were half of what they are now, don’t you think that would hurt direct sales?



Well, I bought BWV around 2012 and paying $53 and $55/point for them,  I got SSR at  $73 and $75 In 2017.

So, there was a time that they were letting things pass for a low cost for sure,   I believe my BWV prices were more than 50% less than direct.


----------



## Winston Wolf

jbreen2010 said:


> True but a vicious cycle.  I will hopefully be a new DVC owner and can't book my trip until I have some points.
> 
> I absolutely have sympathy for them as to what's going on with layoffs.
> We submitted our ROFR though to DVC on August 11th so part of me is also just fed up with the wait.


You've been waiting almost two months?!


----------



## jbreen2010

Winston Wolf said:


> You've been waiting almost two months?!




Yeah it's kind of incredible.  We submitted to ROFR on 8/11 and on 9/10 DVC reached out to broker and asked them to "resubmit".  I'm not sure what the resubmit was, but broker told me nothing changed and that we just have to play nice and resubmit.  They were unsure if that meant it would take a few extra days...an extra week...an extra 30 days.....and now with layoffs i'm wondering if anyone's ever going to look at the contract.  What a headache....really wish i had put an offer in over the summer where DVC just took nothing back at ROFR and processed them all.


----------



## lovethesun12

I've said before I think ROFR is probably a lot less complicated than it seems. Professional contract flipping based on supply and demand.


----------



## The Jackal

Sandisw said:


> Well, I bought BWV around 2012 and paying $53 and $55/point for them,  I got SSR at  $73 and $75 In 2017.
> 
> So, there was a time that they were letting things pass for a low cost for sure,   I believe my BWV prices were more than 50% less than direct.


Yes, but direct prices were lower back then also. If I remember correctly in 2017 direct was going in the  $150’s. Today it $186. So about $30 more.   So ad $30 to your SSR contracts put them around where they are today.  When I bought SSR in 2017 we payed $85 pp. DVC was taking a bunch of contracts at the time at and below our price.  I remember my DW freaking out one contract just like ours getting taken while we were in ROFR.


----------



## Sandisw

The Jackal said:


> Yes, but direct prices were lower back then also. If I remember correctly in 2017 direct was going in the  $150’s. Today it $186. So about $30 more.   So ad $30 to your SSR contracts put them around where they are today.  When I bought SSR in 2017 we payed $85 pp. DVC was taking a bunch of contracts at the time at and below our price.  I remember my DW freaking out one contract just like ours getting taken while we were in ROFR.



SSR is only $165 today not $186.

I was just pointing out that Disney doesn’t ROFR to keep market up. At that time they were selling BLT and AKV so taking BWV wasn’t needed and the price dropped into the 50s.  They have allowed resale to sell for a discount for 50% or more from direct.

If they can sell points direct, they will use it..if not, it won’t matter. If it was about market, they would not have let get through what they did during the shut down as they still were reviewing just not selling.


----------



## Iahmom

Winston Wolf said:


> Regarding AK, keep in mind they also haven't bought back any (at least through DVCRM) since March.  And the last time they bought one back at $105 was January.


Good info thank you! I’m the $105pp on a stripped contract for AK. I am having mixed feelings on what they will do. I will keep the thread advised when the decision has been made. Since the contract is stripped I’m not in a hurry.


----------



## Winston Wolf

Iahmom said:


> Good info thank you! I’m the $105pp on a stripped contract for AK. I am having mixed feelings on what they will do. I will keep the thread advised when the decision has been made. Since the contract is stripped I’m not in a hurry.


I’m 102 on a mostly stripped AK, but crossing my fingers as it’s an international seller.


----------



## E2ME2

Winston Wolf said:


> I’m 102 on a mostly stripped AK, but crossing my fingers as it’s an international seller.


Did you know it was an international seller before you made your offer?
If not, how/when did you find out?


----------



## Winston Wolf

E2ME2 said:


> Did you know it was an international seller before you made your offer?
> If not, how/when did you find out?


Yes, it was disclosed in the listing


----------



## E2ME2

Winston Wolf said:


> Yes, it was disclosed in the listing



I would love to see an International Seller list a small BCV Contract (50-75 Points) with a June Use Year!


----------



## lea2124

Well we're now on day 34 of our second resale contract. Our first was taken back by dvc back in early Sept. If this one gets taken I'm not sure I can handle another wait!! Fingers crossed we hear this week. Keeping my fingers crossed for @jbreen2010 too. It's been a hell of a wait for you.


----------



## kerrylacherry

lea2124 said:


> Well we're now on day 34 of our second resale contract. Our first was taken back by dvc back in early Sept. If this one gets taken I'm not sure I can handle another wait!! Fingers crossed we hear this week. Keeping my fingers crossed for @jbreen2010 too. It's been a hell of a wait for you.


I'll add my crossed fingers to yours, I'm on day 38. 
Was hoping all those who heard back in the last two weeks in Sept meant mine wouldn't drag out this long, but no such luck.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## E2ME2

Kenito said:


> Thanks!  Hoping to hear this week or next.  It had better pass, as I've been working extra since June to pay for this and my recent VGC contract.   I haven't seen the sun in 4 months.  My skin is see through...


Have you heard anything yet on your BCV contract ??


----------



## jbreen2010

lea2124 said:


> Well we're now on day 34 of our second resale contract. Our first was taken back by dvc back in early Sept. If this one gets taken I'm not sure I can handle another wait!! Fingers crossed we hear this week. Keeping my fingers crossed for @jbreen2010 too. It's been a hell of a wait for you.




Thank you - you as well.  You were going for SSR as well I think?  Our first was taken in August as well.  We're living the same dream! haha  

I do totally empathize with layoffs and what's going on...but at the end of the day these contracts are like:  Name, Points, Use Year, Sale Price....it's not like we're waiting for a home inspection or other contingencies...these should be able to be processed quickly.


----------



## TheTrailblazers

jbreen2010 said:


> I do totally empathize with layoffs and what's going on...but at the end of the day these contracts are like:  Name, Points, Use Year, Sale Price....it's not like we're waiting for a home inspection or other contingencies...these should be able to be processed quickly.



The resale process being protracted & more complicated than buying from Disney direct is a potentially a very large factor for some buyers... not sure it’s in Disney’s interests to make ROFR, getting a membership number and then to have points placed in an account any speedier for the resales.


----------



## Paul Stupin

jbreen2010 said:


> Thank you - you as well.  You were going for SSR as well I think?  Our first was taken in August as well.  We're living the same dream! haha
> 
> I do totally empathize with layoffs and what's going on...but at the end of the day these contracts are like:  Name, Points, Use Year, Sale Price....it's not like we're waiting for a home inspection or other contingencies...these should be able to be processed quickly.


Just curious. If your first contract was taken in ROFR, and you’re waiting now on a second, is the price of your second still within the range that Disney might take again? Unless it’s a huge point contract, it seems to me that the savings just isn’t worth the extra time and anxiety.


----------



## Paul Stupin

TheTrailblazers said:


> The resale process being protracted & more complicated than buying from Disney direct is a potentially a very large factor for some buyers... not sure it’s in Disney’s interests to make ROFR, getting a membership number and then to have points placed in an account any speedier for the resales.


I agree. And with the recent layoffs, I fear the process will get even longer.


----------



## kerrylacherry

TheTrailblazers said:


> The resale process being protracted & more complicated than buying from Disney direct is a potentially a very large factor for some buyers... not sure it’s in Disney’s interests to make ROFR, getting a membership number and then to have points placed in an account any speedier for the resales.


Absolutely, I know I have lamented how much easier it would have been if I had bought direct... but then my bank account reminds me of the reason why I didn't - it's a vicious cycle of impatience and fiscal responsibility!


----------



## My3kids1989

I’m waiting to hear back on negotiations of a 200 pt contract and one of the brokers is horrible at responding. They must not work weekends or something. Meanwhile another one I’ve already receieved a counter on so I need to make a decision. I just want some finality to it. The one contract is less points and of course I want the one with more! Haha mostly because I’m tired of waiting and I don’t want to search for another contract and pay more closing fees etc. That does make sense right? They are just SSR SAPs.


----------



## jbreen2010

Paul Stupin said:


> Just curious. If your first contract was taken in ROFR, and you’re waiting now on a second, is the price of your second still within the range that Disney might take again? Unless it’s a huge point contract, it seems to me that the savings just isn’t worth the extra time and anxiety.




Yes,  I put the first offer in back on like July 2nd maybe - and it was for $94pp...which was well within the range of what was passing back in June/July.  August 3rd it got taken by DVC via ROFR (I was one of the first to be taken when they started re-buying).  Offers like these were passed through all summer.

Resubmitted another one on Aug 11th for $98pp, which seems within the range of some passes over the last month or so.  

Going for 240 points, so probably saving about $14k or so by going resale vs direct.  I also was not super interested with some of the perks in going direct.  

I've seen passes right around our offer price go through over the past few weeks, so i'm not outside of a reasonable range...but when it's taking so long to hear back, its hard to predict reasonable range by the time your contract is reviewed.


----------



## Gerbilsting

Paul Stupin said:


> I agree. And with the recent layoffs, I fear the process will get even longer.



Does anyone know how long they contractually have to answer the ROFR? If it got really bad, what happens if they go beyond that date?


----------



## ScubaCat

Gerbilsting said:


> Does anyone know how long they contractually have to answer the ROFR? If it got really bad, what happens if they go beyond that date?


They have until the closing date on the contract.


----------



## Lorana

Gerbilsting said:


> Does anyone know how long they contractually have to answer the ROFR? If it got really bad, what happens if they go beyond that date?





ScubaCat said:


> They have until the closing date on the contract.



They have a minimum of 30 days to reply to ROFR before a contract can closed, but legally they have up until the contract says it will closed.  Essentially, if Disney has not replied by the closing date, they have waived their ROFR and closing can progress.  In reality, none of the brokers and title companies want to proceed without an actual reply from Disney, which is why almost every broker sets the closing date anywhere from 60 to 120 days, to give plenty of time to receive the ROFR waiver and complete estoppel before closing.


----------



## sugliac

Lorana said:


> They have a minimum of 30 days to reply to ROFR before a contract can closed, but legally they have up until the contract says it will closed.  Essentially, if Disney has not replied by the closing date, they have waived their ROFR and closing can progress.  In reality, none of the brokers and title companies want to proceed without an actual reply from Disney, which is why almost every broker sets the closing date anywhere from 60 to 120 days, to give plenty of time to receive the ROFR waiver and complete estoppel before closing.


Thanks for that.  Such a great explanation and I have always wondered why the timeline has been like this. This is my first resale contract, and I can certainly say the direct was... 80000x easier haha.


----------



## mastersenton

jbreen2010 said:


> Yes,  I put the first offer in back on like July 2nd maybe - and it was for $94pp...which was well within the range of what was passing back in June/July.  August 3rd it got taken by DVC via ROFR (I was one of the first to be taken when they started re-buying).  Offers like these were passed through all summer.
> 
> Resubmitted another one on Aug 11th for $98pp, which seems within the range of some passes over the last month or so.
> 
> Going for 240 points, so probably saving about $14k or so by going resale vs direct.  I also was not super interested with some of the perks in going direct.
> 
> I've seen passes right around our offer price go through over the past few weeks, so i'm not outside of a reasonable range...but when it's taking so long to hear back, its hard to predict reasonable range by the time your contract is reviewed.


If it was Saratoga my offer was for $100pp and it was taken. I personally hated the waiting game and decided to buy direct...


----------



## kennyoconnor7

Good morning.  We are in the process of purchasing a small contract for the Poly.  We're waiting on the ROFR decision.

kennyoconnor7---$160-$8529-50-PVB-Dec-0/19, 100/20, 50/21- sent 10/1


----------



## berti13

berti13---$96-$16100-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22-seller paying 20 MFs- sent 9/8, taken 10/13


----------



## The Jackal

berti13 said:


> berti13---$96-$16100-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22-seller paying 20 MFs- sent 9/8, taken 10/13


Sorry to hear this but this contract is very enticing to DVC. With 0/19 and 0/20 with seller paying 20 MF’s. Even more with 20 banked into 21. Don’t be discouraged, DVC can’t buy them all. Good luck on the next one.


----------



## berti13

The Jackal said:


> Sorry to hear this but this contract is very enticing to DVC. With 0/19 and 0/20 with seller paying 20 MF’s. Even more with 20 banked into 21. Don’t be discouraged, DVC can’t buy them all. Good luck on the next one.


I agree  But, now I'm thinking about giving in and going direct for my first 100 pts.  With a family of 5 who would get gold APs every other year 100 SSR SAPs would see a payback pretty quickly.  Our kids are 12, 8 and 1 so we have lots of disney years left.


----------



## Sandisw

berti13 said:


> I agree  But, now I'm thinking about giving in and going direct for my first 100 pts.  With a family of 5 who would get gold APs every other year 100 SSR SAPs would see a payback pretty quickly.  Our kids are 12, 8 and 1 so we have lots of disney years left.



Sorry you lost out. With SSR at $165 and it appearing under $100 right now isn’t cutting it with ROFR, for $6500, you are getting some good benefit with your family of 5!

Plus, since you can put in on a CC, some rewards will take that down some as well.


----------



## lolcatparty

First time buyer here and long time stalker. Excited to finally jump in.

lolcatparty---$100-$10684-100-AKV-Dec-0/19, 166/20, 100/21-Seller Pays 2020 MF- sent 10/13


----------



## Friendinme

Friendinme---$115-$25274-200-AKV-Oct-110/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22-Seller paying MF 20- sent 10/13 

Our first offer. Wondering if I offered to high compared to other posts here?


----------



## Friendinme

lolcatparty said:


> First time buyer here and long time stalker. Excited to finally jump in.
> 
> lolcatparty---$100-$10684-100-AKV-Dec-0/19, 166/20, 100/21-Seller Pays 2020 MF- sent 10/13


Us too! Sending you some pixie dust!


----------



## Lorana

Friendinme said:


> Friendinme---$115-$25274-200-AKV-Oct-110/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22-Seller paying MF 20- sent 10/13
> 
> Our first offer. Wondering if I offered to high compared to other posts here?


Are those 2019 points banked into 2020?  Because if not, you'll have lost them.  If so, that's not a bad price for being loaded and with seller paying MF.


----------



## Friendinme

Lorana said:


> Are those 2019 points banked into 2020?  Because if not, you'll have lost them.  If so, that's not a bad price for being loaded and with seller paying MF.


Sorry forgot to include the 110 points from 19 are banked. Thanks!


----------



## poofyo101

so slow in ROFR the last few weeks.
still waiting on 9/11


----------



## Winston Wolf

Friendinme said:


> Sorry forgot to include the 110 points from 19 are banked. Thanks!


I think you did OK considering it's a loaded contract.  My was $13/point lower but it was mostly stripped out with 0 in '20, and only 51 in '21


----------



## mom2elle

poofyo101 said:


> so slow in ROFR the last few weeks.
> still waiting on 9/11



Me too, also 9/11.....


----------



## Winston Wolf

lolcatparty said:


> First time buyer here and long time stalker. Excited to finally jump in.
> 
> lolcatparty---$100-$10684-100-AKV-Dec-0/19, 166/20, 100/21-Seller Pays 2020 MF- sent 10/13


Great contract!


----------



## kerrylacherry

poofyo101 said:


> so slow in ROFR the last few weeks.
> still waiting on 9/11





mom2elle said:


> Me too, also 9/11.....


yup, still waiting on 9/4


----------



## ahward

kerrylacherry said:


> yup, still waiting on 9/4


I was hoping for news this week I am waiting on 9/13 doesn’t look like this will happen.


----------



## Kmedders

ahward said:


> I was hoping for news this week I am waiting on 9/13 doesn’t look like this will happen.


Same! 9/14 for me


----------



## lolcatparty

Friendinme said:


> Us too! Sending you some pixie dust!


thanks same to you!


----------



## lolcatparty

Winston Wolf said:


> Great contract!


thank you!


----------



## E2ME2

Kmedders said:


> Same! 9/14 for me


& 9/16 for me.........


----------



## Gerbilsting

Gerbilsting---$117-$19570-160-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 9/8/2020

Sad panda on the wait times for a response. We had an SSR contract bought from under us on 9/4 after a 40 something day wait. We got back on the horse right away and put in an offer on the AKV for a "safer" amount, hoping for better luck. We have a Wedding set for 10/11/2021 in Disney Springs @ Paddlefish which is just making this wait even more stressful!


----------



## kerrylacherry

ahward said:


> I was hoping for news this week I am waiting on 9/13 doesn’t look like this will happen.


Same. After a bunch of answers for 9/2, 9/3, and even a couple 9/4 submissions came in two weeks ago, I was hopeful this interminable wait would end and we could move onto the next step, but nothing as yet. I'm trying to stay positive, but am only semi-successful.


----------



## ahward

Anyone else constantly checking this page to see if an answer has been received by others?


----------



## mom2elle

ahward said:


> Anyone else constantly checking this page to see if an answer has been received by others?



Yep!


----------



## ahward

mom2elle said:


> Yep!


Perhaps they have moved to replying once a week?


----------



## Lorana

It certainly seems as if they've slowed down their responses again, alas.  Today is my 30-day mark for a small 50-point SSR, but given what I'm seeing here, I suspect it will still be a week or two before I get a response...


----------



## poofyo101

The closing times have also started slowing.


----------



## jbreen2010

I did find one bright side today for me....we submitted 8/11 and still have not heard back.  Our submission says we plan to close 10/26....so I would think if they don't get back to me by then, inherently Disney has waived their ROFR?  (LOL - starting to go crazy waiting)


----------



## E2ME2

Lorana said:


> It certainly seems as if they've slowed down their responses again, alas.  Today is my 30-day mark for a small 50-point SSR, but given what I'm seeing here, I suspect it will still be a week or two before I get a response...


I'm at day 28, and thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## Flynn's Gal

E2ME2 said:


> I'm at day 28, and thinking the exact same thing!


 Yikes, I'm at day 24.



E2ME2 said:


> & 9/16 for me.........





kerrylacherry said:


> yup, still waiting on 9/4





Kmedders said:


> Same! 9/14 for me





mom2elle said:


> Me too, also 9/11.....



Mine is 9/20 and I was thinking I had about a week or so more... until I read these. I haven't been following the thread. Best to all of you. Hope you hear something soon. I can tell I still a few weeks to go.


----------



## PointeDVC

PointeDVC---$110-$8800-75-OKW-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 75/22- sent 10/14                                                         5th time is the charm hopefully


----------



## E2ME2

PointeDVC said:


> PointeDVC---$110-$8800-75-OKW-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 75/22- sent 10/14                                                         5th time is the charm hopefully


Good Luck!


----------



## rchristiansen

Now I know we’re not even close to a decsion date. We submitted 9/30.
But I looked back and our last purchase passed in 16 days.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Cabius said:


> I know we primarily focus on price, but has anybody even done an analysis on likelihood by loaded/standard/stripped contracts? i.e. are they more likely to take contracts if they have double-points, or less likely to take stripped contracts, adjusting for price?


This would be interesting to track.


----------



## zakdavid

I know the PPP is high but I am very excited I found a 50 pointer in my use year. Been wanting to stay at GCV for a long time but I can't bring myself to pay the cash prices for a room.
zakdavid---$240-$13000-50-VGC-Sep-0/19, 100/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 10/12


----------



## My3kids1989

Friendinme said:


> Friendinme---$115-$25274-200-AKV-Oct-110/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22-Seller paying MF 20- sent 10/13
> 
> Our first offer. Wondering if I offered to high compared to other posts here?



I haven’t been keeping up in AKV prices, but I can say, if your okay with that price-it’s still less than direct. If you’re not looking for direct benefits, you have a big savings over direct! I paid 130$ pp for BWV and now some are selling much much less than that. 

However I have already taken 2 trips and have one planned next month on the banked points and a few of the 20 points. It’s been worth the extra 2200-3000$ we would have saved by either waiting or haggling. 

I had a great deal on 150 points at 90$ a point I submitted at the end of August and it was taken so now I’ve lost a month of time and just had another offer accepted. I’m just glad I have the points to use on the other contract for now. 

So IMO if you’re happy with it, and you see the value in it; don’t worry about missing the best deal. You have points you can use right when it closes and gets loaded and that is awesome


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

zakdavid said:


> I know the PPP is high but I am very excited I found a 50 pointer in my use year. Been wanting to stay at GCV for a long time but I can't bring myself to pay the cash prices for a room.
> zakdavid---$240-$13000-50-VGC-Sep-0/19, 100/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 10/12


1) YAY!  Awesome you found a small contract in your use year!
2) 50 banked aka bonus points x let's say $18 point rental value = $900
Let's say average for GCV right now is $215, so you "overpaid" @25pp.  
$25 x 50 bonus points = $1,250 "overpaid" - $900 point rental value = $350.
I'd say you made out just fine!


----------



## Lorana

zakdavid said:


> I know the PPP is high but I am very excited I found a 50 pointer in my use year. Been wanting to stay at GCV for a long time but I can't bring myself to pay the cash prices for a room.
> zakdavid---$240-$13000-50-VGC-Sep-0/19, 100/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 10/12


Oh, congrats!!!  
I’m a little jealous you found a 50-pointer in a Sep UY (as all my other contracts are in this month), though I’m happy at my 62 points in Oct (which will hopefully pass ROFR!!)

which broker did you find it at, out of curiosity?


----------



## zakdavid

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> 1) YAY!  Awesome you found a small contract in your use year!
> 2) 50 banked aka bonus points x let's say $18 point rental value = $900
> Let's say average for GCV right now is $215, so you "overpaid" @25pp.
> $25 x 50 bonus points = $1,250 "overpaid" - $900 point rental value = $350.
> I'd say you made out just fine!


Thanks! and yah I don't feel I overpaid at all, just much higher PPP than my other contracts at WDW. I am super excited. If I stayed cash the dates I want it is almost 1k a night, so this works great! A dream home resort for me


----------



## zakdavid

Lorana said:


> Oh, congrats!!!
> I’m a little jealous you found a 50-pointer in a Sep UY (as all my other contracts are in this month), though I’m happy at my 62 points in Oct (which will hopefully pass ROFR!!)
> 
> which broker did you find it at, out of curiosity?


Haha, yah. I've been waiting a year for this to show up so it took some patience. I got this at dvcresalemarket.com. I got the alert on their app and jumped on it right away. Theres been some 100 pointers that have popped up every few months in September UY but this was the first 50 I saw. All my other points are September and even though those are all at WDW I wanted to keep it all September.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

zakdavid said:


> Thanks! and yah I don't feel I overpaid at all, just much higher PPP than my other contracts at WDW. I am super excited. If I stayed cash the dates I want it is almost 1k a night, so this works great! A dream home resort for me


Totally - you did great!  We went the opposite route and paid $219/p (well, if it passes ROFR) but it's stripped of 20 and 21 points.  So we probably overpaid but oh well.  Right use year and dream property.  Hopefully we'll be neighbors soon.


----------



## zakdavid

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Totally - you did great!  We went the opposite route and paid $219/p (well, if it passes ROFR) but it's stripped of 20 and 21 points.  So we probably overpaid but oh well.  Right use year and dream property.  Hopefully we'll be neighbors soon.


I hope so! How many points was yours? I am hoping I can add more there at some point, but I may need to sell some of my other points to do that. We shall see


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

zakdavid said:


> I hope so! How many points was yours? I am hoping I can add more there at some point, but I may need to sell some of my other points to do that. We shall see


200 points in ROFR for us for GCV.  And yes, like you, we'd like to add more at some point.  Is there such thing as too many points?  I'd like to find out.  Haha.


----------



## lea2124

We're on day 38 now! We had to wait 45 days last time (SSR)! And they took that one. If they take this one too I'm going to be gutted. They haven't taken any BLT contracts back yet. It'll be just our luck if they do! Fingers crossed for today everyone


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

lea2124 said:


> We're on day 38 now! We had to wait 45 days last time (SSR)! And they took that one. If they take this one too I'm going to be gutted. They haven't taken any BLT contracts back yet. It'll be just our luck if they do! Fingers crossed for today everyone


----------



## Lorana

zakdavid said:


> Haha, yah. I've been waiting a year for this to show up so it took some patience. I got this at dvcresalemarket.com. I got the alert on their app and jumped on it right away. Theres been some 100 pointers that have popped up every few months in September UY but this was the first 50 I saw. All my other points are September and even though those are all at WDW I wanted to keep it all September.


This is a really great deal!!  I saw the 100 point ones but sellers were unwilling to negotiate on price, and 100 was more than what I wanted. I was more looking at 50 points. I jumped on 2 small contracts via fidelityresales.com for 27 and 35 respectively at $195/point, but the downside is it’s Oct UY whereas all my contracts are Sep UY. On one hand not a big deal - I was only going to use them for VGC anyway.  On the other, I can’t combine points at the 7 month mark for larger stays, unless I use my single transfer option. And I’d have preferred to go in Sep for the lower points, which introduces risk if we do travel in Sep.

congrats!! That’s a great contract!


----------



## zakdavid

Lorana said:


> This is a really great deal!!  I saw the 100 point ones but sellers were unwilling to negotiate on price, and 100 was more than what I wanted. I was more looking at 50 points. I jumped on 2 small contracts via fidelityresales.com for 27 and 35 respectively at $195/point, but the downside is it’s Oct UY whereas all my contracts are Sep UY. On one hand not a big deal - I was only going to use them for VGC anyway.  On the other, I can’t combine points at the 7 month mark for larger stays, unless I use my single transfer option. And I’d have preferred to go in Sep for the lower points, which introduces risk if we do travel in Sep.
> 
> congrats!! That’s a great contract!


Thank you!!


----------



## Dale-n-Chip

Sad trombone.

dale-n-chip---$83-$18210-210-OKW-Jun-0/19, 72/20, 210/21, 210/22- sent 9/14, taken 9/15 10/15

Not surprised.  It was a hell of a deal.  I know the sellers are happy to have it sold either way.

Back to haunting the broker sites!  ETA:  That contract was through Fidelity.


----------



## Sandisw

Dale-n-Chip said:


> Sad trombone.
> 
> dale-n-chip---$83-$18210-210-OKW-Jun-0/19, 72/20, 210/21, 210/22- sent 9/14, taken 9/15
> 
> Not surprised.  It was a hell of a deal.  I know the sellers are happy to have it sold either way.
> 
> Back to haunting the broker sites!



I assume you mean taken today, 10/15?


----------



## disneyeveryyear

jbreen2010 said:


> I did find one bright side today for me....we submitted 8/11 and still have not heard back.  Our submission says we plan to close 10/26....so I would think if they don't get back to me by then, inherently Disney has waived their ROFR?  (LOL - starting to go crazy waiting)


Technically, yes.  But as a PP mentioned, most brokers and closing agents won't close until they hear back from DVC, even if the date is passed.


----------



## jbreen2010

Working with a large broker and just gave them a call to see whats up.

They shared this is the 2nd week in a row that they have NOT heard back from DVC on any ROFRS.  
They shared with me the only thing they have heard back is 3-4 buybacks by DVC today, but no indication on any other ROFRS they are waiting on.  

I guess no news is good news at this point.


----------



## Dale-n-Chip

Sandisw said:


> I assume you mean taken today, 10/15?


 Whoops, yes.  10/15.  Thanks!  Edited.


----------



## Hjs33

Do title companies usually let you know when it’s been sent to ROFR?  Everyone signed the documents last week and saw credit card was charged yesterday for the deposit, but still no word.


----------



## MICKIMINI

Typically, the day you make payment your contract should go to ROFR.  I'm waiting on two which should be coming through soon as I'm at 31 days.


----------



## mlittig

Hjs33 said:


> Do title companies usually let you know when it’s been sent to ROFR?  Everyone signed the documents last week and saw credit card was charged yesterday for the deposit, but still no word.


I was notified by the title companies every time my contracts were sent to Disney for ROFR and my daughter's family was notified the end of August when theirs was sent


----------



## Ruttangel

jbreen2010 said:


> Working with a large broker and just gave them a call to see whats up.
> 
> They shared this is the 2nd week in a row that they have NOT heard back from DVC on any ROFRS.
> They shared with me the only thing they have heard back is 3-4 buybacks by DVC today, but no indication on any other ROFRS they are waiting on.
> 
> I guess no news is good news at this point.


Any possibility they are waiting for a rush on people buying points before increase on 19th and buying back what they need?
It’s either that or the layoffs have stalled everything.....


----------



## Sandisw

Ruttangel said:


> Any possibility they are waiting for a rush on people buying points before increase on 19th and buying back what they need?
> It’s either that or the layoffs have stalled everything.....



I am going to say the layoffs have more to do with it. Many of the those impacted were on furlough already which means instead of bringing  people back which we thought was happening they are remaining with less people.


----------



## Madmavis

mom2elle said:


> Me too, also 9/11.....


I’m 9/9


----------



## traderginger

traderginger---$142-$33583-220-BLT-Dec-0/19, 208/20, 220/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 10/15 

Long time lurker, first time resale buyer.
A bit over market $/pp, but matched our existing UY.
Should land in time to get our 11 month booking for Dec 2021 for the 50th.
Walking distance with a 2yo sounds like an amazing benefit.


----------



## TheTrailblazers

TheTrailblazers said:


> Considered direct purchase but thought we would take a flyer at a small pointer walking distance from the MK first... hopefully 2nd time's a charm!
> 
> TheTrailblazers---$155-$9832-60-BLT-Aug-0/19, 60/20, 60/21, 60/22- sent 10/4





traderginger said:


> traderginger---$142-$33583-220-BLT-Dec-0/19, 208/20, 220/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 10/15
> 
> Long time lurker, first time resale buyer.
> A bit over market $/pp, but matched our existing UY.
> Should land in time to get our 11 month booking for Dec 2021 for the 50th.
> Walking distance with a 2yo sounds like an amazing benefit.



I am right there with you in the ROFR for a smaller contract at BLT as well & with our own set of little ones (2 & 3)... The proximity was the main selling point and we look forward to the opportunities of taking mid day pauses for naps/ dips in the pool to break up those Magic Kingdom days! We did a trip December 2019 (2 & 1 yr olds at the time) and while both took a snooze in their strollers for awhile, the grind of the day got to them just as the sun set and way, WAY before fireworks. We were with family and knew that an attempt back to the hotel (offsite) and back was going to be multiple hour ordeal so we tried to make the day of it... never again. The thought of a home base to sleep/eat/relax being only a 10-ish minute walk from the entrance is pretty awesome! Maybe we will see you there in December 2021!


----------



## traderginger

TheTrailblazers said:


> I am right there with you in the ROFR for a smaller contract at BLT as well & with our own set of little ones (2 & 3)... The proximity was the main selling point and we look forward to the opportunities of taking mid day pauses for naps/ dips in the pool to break up those Magic Kingdom days! We did a trip December 2019 (2 & 1 yr olds at the time) and while both took a snooze in their strollers for awhile, the grind of the day got to them just as the sun set and way, WAY before fireworks. We were with family and knew that an attempt back to the hotel (offsite) and back was going to be multiple hour ordeal so we tried to make the day of it... never again. The thought of a home base to sleep/eat/relax being only a 10-ish minute walk from the entrance is pretty awesome! Maybe we will see you there in December 2021!



Good luck on your contract! We have been eyeing this since our little one was on the way. We purchased 50 PVB direct in '17, and just used it for the first time last December when he was very easy to deal with in a nice, large studio. We head back to PVB this year (hopefully), but 2021 we knew we would want the best setup for 50th and a 2yo. This contract is intentionally sized for ~1 week in a 1BR at BLT, with ability to bank/borrow if we want more nights or a better view. I feel decent about ROFR odds for this property and price, but DVC sometimes surprises us. Maybe TOWT lounge will actually be open by then to meet!


----------



## dsanner106

pangyal said:


> *Please remember that your total price MUST include all closing costs, maintenance fees, and other fees that are a part of the total.
> 
> Please make sure to use the nifty **tool** in Post One both to post your Sent and your Results!
> 
> Why am I so picky about using the tool and having the data strings all look cohesive, you ask?
> 
> Honestly- it makes things so much easier to read for people who are searching for information quickly. Having a standardized format benefits everyone.
> Also, some awesome data-miner types have pulled information from the thread into really cool spreadsheets and charts, which is only possible if the data is collected in a uniform way.
> 
> Please include the actual date your contract passed or was taken when you report your results. Writing that your contract passed "today" makes it tricky for me to update when I am doing so once per week
> 
> NEW for July 2020: Please remember to post links to any companies you wish to discuss- some are not permitted to be discussed on these forums, so if we are allowed to mention them, the system will pick up the name from the link and not filter it out.*


dsanner106---$60-$9600-150-VB-Jun-44/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/12, passed 9/15


----------



## dsanner106

pangyal said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> This thread can be an invaluable tool for buyers looking for some help when researching the most up-to-date prices for DVC contracts on the resale market, so I encourage everyone to post their contracts when they are sent to Disney, no matter if they are big, small, or in-between !
> 
> *If you would like me to post your details, PLEASE USE THE FOLLOWING LINK TO GENERATE YOUR DATA STRING OR I CANNOT ADD YOU (yes, I am being totally mean this round, as with all rounds!):*
> 
> *https://rofr.scubacat.net*
> 
> *Just plug in all of the relevant data and post the resulting string in its entirety.
> 
> *PLEASE join me in giving huge props to @ScubaCat who worked to develop this super useful tool!!!*
> 
> If you would like to double-check your entries after using the tool, just know that I need your username at the front and all data in the following order:
> 
> DISname---Price per point-Total cost (Price per point x # of points + Maintenance Fees to be paid at closing + Closing fees)-# of points-Home resort-Use Year-# of points available first year (banked or not),# of points current year, # of points following year, and year after that, followed by Date Sent for ROFR.
> 
> 
> Please include any other details such as whether the seller is splitting closing or paying current year's MFs. We assume that the buyer pays current year MF and closing, so no need to add those details in writing, only to the total amount.
> 
> Then come back and post whether you passed or not *using the tool again so that your completed string looks like the sample below*. Or I will chase you down! Just kidding. But, in the spirit of helping everyone who uses this thread as a resource, please do let us know whether or not Disney waived your contract so that the data is complete. Please do not simply post that you passed, as I cannot comb through the thread to find your contract.
> 
> 
> Sample:
> 
> pangyal---$144-$33296-219-VGF-Aug-113/14, 219/15, 219/16, 219/17- sent 8/24, passed 9/16
> 
> *Please note that I cannot add you if you are missing any of the above details or if your contract has not yet been sent.
> 
> Here is a link to old ROFR list threads:
> 
> January 2013 - June 2013 at the bottom of page 161
> July 2013- December 2013 ROFR List
> January 2014-June 2014 ROFR List
> July 2014-December 2015 ROFR List
> January 2015 - July 2015 ROFR List
> September 2015- December 2015 ROFR List
> January 2016- March 2016 ROFR List
> April 2016- June 2016 ROFR List
> July 2016- September 2016 ROFR List
> October 2016- December 2016 ROFR List
> January 2017- March 2017 ROFR List
> April 2017- June 2017 ROFR List
> July 2017- Sept 2017 ROFR List
> October 2017- December 2017 ROFR List
> January 2018- March 2018 ROFR List
> April 2018- June 2018 ROFR List
> July 2018- Sept 2018 ROFR List
> Oct 2018- Dec 2018 ROFR List
> Jan 2019- March 2019 ROFR List*
> *April 2019- June 2019 ROFR List*
> *July 2019- Sept 2019 ROFR List*
> *Oct 2019- Dec 2019 ROFR List*
> *January 2020- March 2020 ROFR List*
> *April 2020- June 2020 ROFR List*
> *July 2020- Sept 2020 ROFR List*


dsanner106---$100-$20600-200-BRV@WL-Jun-79/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 10/16 
Just heard back that we had passed with a VB contract and already buying another at Wilderness Lodge, a home resort we have always wanted. I am pretty sure the Pandemic has caused this sudden need for more points.....


----------



## jbreen2010

Ruttangel said:


> Any possibility they are waiting for a rush on people buying points before increase on 19th and buying back what they need?
> It’s either that or the layoffs have stalled everything.....




Does the increase officially go into account on the 19th?  Maybe they'll open the floodgates of ROFR then.  We're at day 66 of waiting.  At this point I want to ask the broker to give me someone's number at DVC so I can just ask them if they're going to pass us or not....over two months of waiting is just not fair.


----------



## SherylLC

jbreen2010 said:


> Does the increase officially go into account on the 19th?  Maybe they'll open the floodgates of ROFR then.  We're at day 66 of waiting.  At this point I want to ask the broker to give me someone's number at DVC so I can just ask them if they're going to pass us or not....over two months of waiting is just not fair.


I had no idea it could be dragged out that long. 66 days is cruel and unusual!


----------



## poofyo101

Dunno why it’s still taking Disney so long. Kind of think they are doing it on purpose.


----------



## My3kids1989

I was just thinking, people that accept a lowball offer might just be in a hurry to get rid of their contract. Knowing that disney will write a check faster than waiting out a few more bucks a point and the closing time, etc.

My last contract was 90$ pp for SSR (taken) and I just signed the contract for 200 SSR points for 103$. Waiting for it to go to ROFR. But for a seller it is probably a much quicker sale for it to go to ROFR like others have mentioned.


----------



## Bing Showei

poofyo101 said:


> Dunno why it’s still taking Disney so long. Kind of think they are doing it on purpose.


My understanding is that prior to the layoffs, there were one or two people handling all of the ROFRs. I imagine the one person doing it now is probably doing two or three other jobs that they weren't doing before... like writing ROFR waivers.


----------



## Wedgeout

Would think they would want a faster transition for resale deeds. But maybe if they stall to make more closings after December 1st, they will get more full 2021 yearly MF’s fees coming in.


----------



## Marissag555

Marissag555---$100-$10580-100-OKW-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 10/1 new to DVC  buying for trips with our first grand baby  wish us luck


----------



## Paul Stupin

Wedgeout said:


> Would think they would want a faster transition for resale deeds. But maybe if they stall to make more closings after December 1st, they will get more full 2021 yearly MF’s fees coming in.


They'll get the exact same maintenance fees regardless of when the contract is sold, either paid by the buyer or the seller.


----------



## Wedgeout

Paul Stupin said:


> They'll get the exact same maintenance fees regardless of when the contract is sold, either paid by the buyer or the seller.


True however closings after December 1st, from what I have read, is full 2021 paid through title process and won’t get a monthly autopay pay option. More cash up front for them.


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

Wedgeout said:


> True however closings after December 1st, from what I have read, is full 2021 paid through title process and won’t get a monthly autopay pay option. More cash up front for them.


I think you have to pay by Jan 15 regularly anyway.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Marissag555 said:


> Marissag555---$100-$10580-100-OKW-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 10/1 new to DVC  buying for trips with our first grand baby  wish us luck


----------



## Paul Stupin

Wedgeout said:


> True however closings after December 1st, from what I have read, is full 2021 paid through title process and won’t get a monthly autopay pay option. More cash up front for them.


Autopay option would be for 2022. All 2021 dues are paid by Jan. 15 2021.


----------



## Sandisw

we"reofftoneverland said:


> I think you have to pay by Jan 15 regularly anyway.


 
Disney doesn’t charge a late fee until after Feb 15th so you really have until then.


----------



## CP3uhoh

jbreen2010 said:


> Does the increase officially go into account on the 19th?  Maybe they'll open the floodgates of ROFR then.  We're at day 66 of waiting.  At this point I want to ask the broker to give me someone's number at DVC so I can just ask them if they're going to pass us or not....over two months of waiting is just not fair.


Holy cow, what's the contract you've been waiting on? We heard about our CCV contract on Day 30 exactly beginning of this month though still waiting on the Estoppel, and the ROFR passed before the layoff announcement. We are approaching Day 40 on GCF now, 60+ would be brutal.


----------



## Jaydee51

jbreen2010 said:


> Does the increase officially go into account on the 19th?  Maybe they'll open the floodgates of ROFR then.  We're at day 66 of waiting.  At this point I want to ask the broker to give me someone's number at DVC so I can just ask them if they're going to pass us or not....over two months of waiting is just not fair.


Holy Cow! That's a long time to be in ROFR!  Is there a time limit where you can just, throw your hands up,  walk away and get your deposit back?
(not implying that you would actually do this, i'm just curious if there is a cap on the timeframe)


----------



## TwoHeartsBeat

we"reofftoneverland said:


> I think you have to pay by Jan 15 regularly anyway.


I thought it was either cash in January, or monthly payments, after the initial dues at closing.  The website says you can set up monthly payments with a direct debit in the US.



Jaydee51 said:


> Holy Cow! That's a long time to be in ROFR!  Is there a time limit where you can just, throw your hands up,  walk away and get your deposit back?
> (not implying that you would actually do this, i'm just curious if there is a cap on the timeframe)


This makes me extremely glad that we've started out ahead of when we will need to make our next reservation, instead of waiting a little while like I was tempted to do.  We're planning Disneyland Paris in Spring 2021. I did the math, and it doesn't make a lot of sense to use DVC points for that. We won't be going back to Disney World parks until January 2022, although we've decided we will probably take a short trip to Universal in September 2021, and use DVC, but that's just a bonus trip if we get closed in time to find a studio at Saratoga.  I'm not too worried about that one. As long as we've got our account set up by February 2021, I'll be happy.


----------



## cheygirl

cheygirl---$88-$13725-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 94/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 10/16


----------



## My3kids1989

cheygirl said:


> cheygirl---$88-$13725-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 94/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 10/16



I hope it passes! Good luck!!


----------



## jbreen2010

CP3uhoh said:


> Holy cow, what's the contract you've been waiting on? We heard about our CCV contract on Day 30 exactly beginning of this month though still waiting on the Estoppel, and the ROFR passed before the layoff announcement. We are approaching Day 40 on GCF now, 60+ would be brutal.







Jaydee51 said:


> Holy Cow! That's a long time to be in ROFR!  Is there a time limit where you can just, throw your hands up,  walk away and get your deposit back?
> (not implying that you would actually do this, i'm just curious if there is a cap on the timeframe)




we submitted to ROFR for SSR on Aug 11th. It wasnt a low ball offer but not high - $98pp and we are paying MFs.  Broker said DVC asked them to resubmit on 9/10 - no reason given, no paperwork changed, etc. Our first offer in July was taken at ROFR so this is our second and we’re hopeful first time DVC members.

Someone else said maybe they’re holding passing contracts to see if there is a bug rush on direct purchases to get the blue card at 125 points...I would hope that’s not the case.

Our submission docs say we are aiming to close on 10/26 so I don’t know what to do.   Broker said this is a bit of an anomaly.  I would assume if we weren’t notified by closing date we can just get a refund of deposit with title company but we’re so deep in this and I’m ready to buy!! Maybe we will hear back before then.  I guess I’ll go play the powerball.


----------



## poofyo101

jbreen2010 said:


> we submitted to ROFR for SSR on Aug 11th. It wasnt a low ball offer but not high - $98pp and we are paying MFs.  Broker said DVC asked them to resubmit on 9/10 - no reason given, no paperwork changed, etc. Our first offer in July was taken at ROFR so this is our second and we’re hopeful first time DVC members.
> 
> Someone else said maybe they’re holding passing contracts to see if there is a bug rush on direct purchases to get the blue card at 125 points...I would hope that’s not the case.
> 
> Our submission docs say we are aiming to close on 10/26 so I don’t know what to do.   Broker said this is a bit of an anomaly.  I would assume if we weren’t notified by closing date we can just get a refund of deposit with title company but we’re so deep in this and I’m ready to buy!! Maybe we will hear back before then.  I guess I’ll go play the powerball.


Hopefully you'll hear back soon but 98 is still at risk compared right now.


----------



## CP3uhoh

poofyo101 said:


> Hopefully you'll hear back soon but 98 is still at risk compared right now.


yeah, $98 is a good deal, but <$100 they seem to be taking quite often. Good Luck!


----------



## Jaydee51

seems strange that it's been very quite the past two weeks.  haven't really seen ROFR updates (pass or taken) or closings. Perhaps people are just not posting.


----------



## cheygirl

My3kids1989 said:


> I hope it passes! Good luck!!


Thank you!


----------



## Lorana

jbreen2010 said:


> we submitted to ROFR for SSR on Aug 11th. It wasnt a low ball offer but not high - $98pp and we are paying MFs.  Broker said DVC asked them to resubmit on 9/10 - no reason given, no paperwork changed, etc. Our first offer in July was taken at ROFR so this is our second and we’re hopeful first time DVC members.
> 
> Someone else said maybe they’re holding passing contracts to see if there is a bug rush on direct purchases to get the blue card at 125 points...I would hope that’s not the case.
> 
> Our submission docs say we are aiming to close on 10/26 so I don’t know what to do.   Broker said this is a bit of an anomaly.  I would assume if we weren’t notified by closing date we can just get a refund of deposit with title company but we’re so deep in this and I’m ready to buy!! Maybe we will hear back before then.  I guess I’ll go play the powerball.


Legally, if Disney does not reply by the closing date in the contract, it means they’ve waived their right of first refusal, and you can close the contract. It’s yours.

Now, many brokers don’t *want* to proceed without Disney sending ROFR waiver, so I don’t know if your broker will move forward.


----------



## BlueRibbon

BlueRibbon---$143-$24707-160-BLT-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 10/8

The Add-on-itis is very real! We bought resale back in 2017, added Direct back in 2018 for that Blue Card, and now this. Believe it or not, we have YET to stay on points! I banked the 2018 points, used all 2019 and borrowed some 2020 to have a huge family trip to Hawaii. It's been pushed back twice this year, and with any luck it'll happen in 3 weeks!

I needed the additional points for another family get together in 2022. I could have put the other family members up at the all-stars, but what's the fun in that!

Some folks have gotten better prices per point, but this is the best I've seen on the regular websites(DVCStore, DVC Resale Market, etc...). The only hiccup on this contract is that the seller is using 2020 UY points for a trip in April 2021, so the contract can't close until May 1. I'm in no hurry, so I figured the price was good enough for the wait.


----------



## Paul Stupin

TwoHeartsBeat said:


> I thought it was either cash in January, or monthly payments, after the initial dues at closing.  The website says you can set up monthly payments with a direct debit in the US.
> 
> 
> This makes me extremely glad that we've started out ahead of when we will need to make our next reservation, instead of waiting a little while like I was tempted to do.  We're planning Disneyland Paris in Spring 2021. I did the math, and it doesn't make a lot of sense to use DVC points for that. We won't be going back to Disney World parks until January 2022, although we've decided we will probably take a short trip to Universal in September 2021, and use DVC, but that's just a bonus trip if we get closed in time to find a studio at Saratoga.  I'm not too worried about that one. As long as we've got our account set up by February 2021, I'll be happy.


I think that the monthly payments apply to the maintenance fees due the next January, so in essence you’re paying them in advance, incrementally. So by the time January 2022 arrives, you will have spent the entire previous year paying for them in monthly installments.


----------



## E2ME2

Marissag555 said:


> Marissag555---$100-$10580-100-OKW-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 10/1 new to DVC  buying for trips with our first grand baby  wish us luck


I wish you all the luck in the world!
We bought into DVC in 2010, hoping to be grandparents, and our DD cooperated starting in 2012! 
She got really good at it, and gave us a granddaughter every 2 years, through 2016. 
We took all 3 grands on their 1st Disney Trip in January 2020, at SSR in a 3BR-GV! 
It has been well worth the price of admission.
ET


----------



## LadybugsMum

Paul Stupin said:


> I think that the monthly payments apply to the maintenance fees due the next January, so in essence you’re paying them in advance, incrementally. So by the time January 2022 arrives, you will have spent the entire previous year paying for them in monthly installments.


No, you pay dues for the current calendar year even if paying monthly.


----------



## My3kids1989

Well...waiting for my ssr at 103$ pp to go to ROFR. I bought more points than I wanted to. I figured I would have 300 points but will end up with 350 I will def use them and will probably feel like it’s still not enough


----------



## Cupcake232

Cupcake232---$120-$18655-150-BWV-Feb-0/19, 150/20, 300/21, 150/22-Seller pays ‘20 MF- sent 10/16


----------



## Ruttangel

Wedgeout said:


> True however closings after December 1st, from what I have read, is full 2021 paid through title process and won’t get a monthly autopay pay option. More cash up front for them.


This is correct.

All dues for 2021 to be settled if you close in December or after.

It’s in the contracts I have at ROFR


----------



## Brett Wyman

Brett Wyman---$72-$10712-125-HH-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 125/22- sent 10/16


----------



## Sandisw

LadybugsMum said:


> No, you pay dues for the current calendar year even if paying monthly.


 
I think what they mean is you pay one year in full in January. Then, each month, you go in and start paying towards next year on your CC. It will become a credit.  

After that first year, you have basically set up monthly via CC because you are now prepaying the next year each month.


----------



## Paul Stupin

LadybugsMum said:


> No, you pay dues for the current calendar year even if paying monthly.





> LadybugsMum said:
> No, you pay dues for the current calendar year even if paying monthly.


I think what they mean is you pay one year in full in January. Then, each month, you go in and start paying towards next year on your CC. It will become a credit.


I copied the above from another post. Am genuinely confused, since I’m new to DVC and plan on paying the full dues this Jan. Are the monthly dues a prepayment for the next year, or for the current year?


----------



## Sandisw

Paul Stupin said:


> I think what they mean is you pay one year in full in January. Then, each month, you go in and start paying towards next year on your CC. It will become a credit.
> 
> 
> I copied the above from another post. Am genuinely confused, since I’m new to DVC and plan on paying the full dues this Jan. Are the monthly dues a prepayment for the next year, or for the current year?



If you want to be able to do something monthly with a CC for dues, you have basically pay the current year in full the first year. Then begin to pay toward next years dues as a credit. 

For example, I’ll go in and pay my $4500 dues bill in January for 2021.  Then, in February, I will use my CC to pay $400. It will be a credit on my account for 2022. I’ll do this monthly so when I get billed in January 2022, my credits will be there to cover it and I’ll be able to continue a monthly payment.  

To pay current dues monthly you have to use bank account or gift cards.


----------



## EM Lawrence

@Sandisw This is new information to me! I was under the impression that you could go into your account each month and pay your dues via a CC as long as you paid it before the date the money would auto draft out of your bank account? 

So you can only do that with Disney gift cards?


----------



## Sandisw

EM Lawrence said:


> @Sandisw This is new information to me! I was under the impression that you could go into your account each month and pay your dues via a CC as long as you paid it before the date the money would auto draft out of your bank account?
> 
> So you can only do that with Disney gift cards?



Yes. You can not do partial payments on a contract. via CC. Now if you want to go in and paY off the balance of one contract but not all, it will let you. 

For example, I have 4 contracts. Last week, I paid the balance off of one of them but the others were left alone.  What I couldn’t do is pay the $90 payment for October for one contract since the balance was $270. 

So, the only way to pay what you owe monthly when you set it up that way is to buy gift cards. Those can be applied for partial.


----------



## EM Lawrence

Thanks @Sandisw! I don't mind buying gift cards, it actually saves me a small amount of money to buy them discounted and use them to pay off the monthly balance. I don't know why I dislike the auto draft so much, but I do!


----------



## LadybugsMum

Sandisw said:


> If you want to be able to do something monthly with a CC for dues, you have basically pay the current year in full the first year. Then begin to pay toward next years dues as a credit.
> 
> For example, I’ll go in and pay my $4500 dues bill in January for 2021.  Then, in February, I will use my CC to pay $400. It will be a credit on my account for 2022. I’ll do this monthly so when I get billed in January 2022, my credits will be there to cover it and I’ll be able to continue a monthly payment.
> 
> To pay current dues monthly you have to use bank account or gift cards.



Ok, then my sales guide got it wrong when he explained it to me.


----------



## Winston Wolf

Sandisw said:


> If you want to be able to do something monthly with a CC for dues, you have basically pay the current year in full the first year. Then begin to pay toward next years dues as a credit.
> 
> For example, I’ll go in and pay my $4500 dues bill in January for 2021.  Then, in February, I will use my CC to pay $400. It will be a credit on my account for 2022. I’ll do this monthly so when I get billed in January 2022, my credits will be there to cover it and I’ll be able to continue a monthly payment.
> 
> To pay current dues monthly you have to use bank account or gift cards.



This is an interesting system. Do you have to call that CC payment in monthly or can you pay online?  Option for autopay?


----------



## Sandisw

Winston Wolf said:


> This is an interesting system. Do you have to call that CC payment in monthly or can you pay online?  Option for autopay?



You can pay online but can it set it up as autopay To do montnlhy. Those can only be Bank accounts,

I just learned about it and tested it yesterday on my contract that has a zero balance,  I was able to pay $50 on CC and it said it would be a credit toward 2021!  

I am excited because it Does allow me to do things in a different way And still get some CC rewards!


----------



## MICKIMINI

I accumulate gift cards during the year with cash back too.  I have at least half my 2021 dues stashed.  I set up the account for monthly debit from my checking account but pay off several of my contracts with my stash before the monthly debit is even assessed in December.

I then continue to pick up GC's with cash back and pay the balance each month before the 15th of each month.   When I pay the balance depends on my cash back deals.  I've had some great 10% deals this year and may get my 2021 MF's paid by the end of the year, but if not, there is no additional cost if I continue to pay into 2021 with GC's.  Additionally, I maxed out SWA's 5X points back so we can fly for free next year. 

It's easy to pay online with GC's.  It's worth the "extra" work to get more than 2% on my Disney Visa.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## Spartan86

I attempted to generate a string for info as the seller but was unable to as the string generator appears to have a threshold for minimum closing and ancillary costs. It will not accept total points X point price plus a small fee ($170) as accurate - I can’t get past the pop up saying “show all costs“ using iPad/Safari. 

So my attempt at the string:

Spartan86 (associate seller) — $97- $15690-160-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 114/20, 160/21 - sent 9/23, taken 10/15


----------



## E2ME2

Spartan86 said:


> I attempted to generate a string for info as the seller but was unable to as the string generator appears to have a threshold for minimum closing and ancillary costs. It will not accept total points X point price plus a small fee ($170) as accurate - I can’t get past the pop up saying “show all costs“ using iPad/Safari.
> 
> So just for reference:
> 
> Spartan86 (associate seller) — $97- $15690-160-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 114/20, 160/21 - sent 9/23, taken 10/15


I'm sorry that it was taken, and curious about the dates.  I've been waiting ROFR on a contract that was submitted on 9/16.


----------



## poofyo101

Spartan86 said:


> I attempted to generate a string for info as the seller but was unable to as the string generator appears to have a threshold for minimum closing and ancillary costs. It will not accept total points X point price plus a small fee ($170) as accurate - I can’t get past the pop up saying “show all costs“ using iPad/Safari.
> 
> So just for reference:
> 
> Spartan86 (associate seller) — $97- $15690-160-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 114/20, 160/21 - sent 9/23, taken 10/15


This was taken friday? or is it just an example?


----------



## Spartan86

poofyo101 said:


> This was taken friday? or is it just an example?


Sorry, owner/seller (We are associates) was notified Friday that Disney took it. So, sorry for purchasers. We have been there .
ETA:I edited my original post for clarity.


----------



## poofyo101

Spartan86 said:


> I attempted to generate a string for info as the seller but was unable to as the string generator appears to have a threshold for minimum closing and ancillary costs. It will not accept total points X point price plus a small fee ($170) as accurate - I can’t get past the pop up saying “show all costs“ using iPad/Safari.
> 
> So just for reference:
> 
> Spartan86 (associate seller) — $97- $15690-160-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 114/20, 160/21 - sent 9/23, taken 10/15


Crazy so many early 9 have not heard but they sent takens out from 9/23. 
I have one from 9/11 and 9/22. Maybe they are both good and will send a mass notification.


----------



## Wedgeout

That is a bummer at the $97. Seems to be a current trend last couple weeks. But congrats on the sale anyway.


----------



## Lorana

poofyo101 said:


> Crazy so many early 9 have not heard but they sent takens out from 9/23.
> I have one from 9/11 and 9/22. Maybe they are both good and will send a mass notification.


I'm hoping for this, too!  I have ones from 9/14, 9/21 and 9/25.  I don't expect to hear from the latter ones yet, but still waiting on the former.  I'll confess, though, I won't be heartbroken if the first two are taken so long as I get the last one, which is my VGC contract.   I wouldn't have bought the first two (50pts SSR and 50pts HHI)  if the VGC had come up first, so my savings account will be happy if I don't get the first two (even if my addonitis will be sad).


----------



## Tianamama

Tianamama---$110-$11557-100-RIV-Dec-0/19, 200/20, 100/21-Seller pays 2020 MF- sent 10/17

Saw this pop up on a site yesterday and decided to lowball offer totally expecting a much higher counter offer, but to my surprise it was accepted. I am already a direct Riviera owner so this is a perfect add on for bringing my extended family, and it’s fully loaded so I’m pleased. Hoping it passes!


----------



## Wedgeout

Tianamama said:


> Tianamama---$110-$11557-100-RIV-Dec-0/19, 200/20, 100/21-Seller pays 2020 MF- sent 10/17
> 
> Saw this pop up on a site yesterday and decided to lowball offer totally expecting a much higher counter offer, but to my surprise it was accepted. I am already a direct Riviera owner so this is a perfect add on for bringing my extended family, and it’s fully loaded so I’m pleased. Hoping it passes!


A resale RIV!! great price and will be fun seeing your future updates.


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

EM Lawrence said:


> @Sandisw This is new information to me! I was under the impression that you could go into your account each month and pay your dues via a CC as long as you paid it before the date the money would auto draft out of your bank account?
> 
> So you can only do that with Disney gift cards?


We do not have auto draft but we go in and pay ahead randomly with a credit card.  You basically   run a negative balance which they apply to next year’s dues.


----------



## Sandisw

Tianamama said:


> Tianamama---$110-$11557-100-RIV-Dec-0/19, 200/20, 100/21-Seller pays 2020 MF- sent 10/17
> 
> Saw this pop up on a site yesterday and decided to lowball offer totally expecting a much higher counter offer, but to my surprise it was accepted. I am already a direct Riviera owner so this is a perfect add on for bringing my extended family, and it’s fully loaded so I’m pleased. Hoping it passes!



Great deal! I would have bid on that one myself,


----------



## CP3uhoh

Tianamama said:


> Tianamama---$110-$11557-100-RIV-Dec-0/19, 200/20, 100/21-Seller pays 2020 MF- sent 10/17
> 
> Saw this pop up on a site yesterday and decided to lowball offer totally expecting a much higher counter offer, but to my surprise it was accepted. I am already a direct Riviera owner so this is a perfect add on for bringing my extended family, and it’s fully loaded so I’m pleased. Hoping it passes!


What site was this? I need to start checking that one!


----------



## Winston Wolf

Tianamama said:


> Tianamama---$110-$11557-100-RIV-Dec-0/19, 200/20, 100/21-Seller pays 2020 MF- sent 10/17
> 
> Saw this pop up on a site yesterday and decided to lowball offer totally expecting a much higher counter offer, but to my surprise it was accepted. I am already a direct Riviera owner so this is a perfect add on for bringing my extended family, and it’s fully loaded so I’m pleased. Hoping it passes!


Win-win!  Good luck!


----------



## ScubaCat

Spartan86 said:


> I attempted to generate a string for info as the seller but was unable to as the string generator appears to have a threshold for minimum closing and ancillary costs. It will not accept total points X point price plus a small fee ($170) as accurate - I can’t get past the pop up saying “show all costs“ using iPad/Safari.
> 
> So my attempt at the string:
> 
> Spartan86 (associate seller) — $97- $15690-160-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 114/20, 160/21 - sent 9/23, taken 10/15



Generally you have to include closing costs and potential maintenance fees.  If you select "seller pays closing" and put a comment, it adjusts for that, which is the circumstance here if that's actually what the buyer is paying:

Spartan86---$97-$15690-160-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 114/20, 160/21-associate seller- sent 9/23, taken 10/15


----------



## Marissag555

Oh my goodness  that would be a dream come true for us   Our DD has already given us 1 Cheers to you, hoping our DS and DL will follow suit


----------



## Tianamama

CP3uhoh said:


> What site was this? I need to start checking that one!



It was dvcsales.com


----------



## purrenh1

Friendinme said:


> Friendinme---$115-$25274-200-AKV-Oct-110/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22-Seller paying MF 20- sent 10/13
> 
> Our first offer. Wondering if I offered to high compared to other posts here?


You  can check the first page of this thread for some of the currently "waiting on ROFR" entries, including mine for AKV which is rather higher than yours. I'd lost a bid on another "high" priced AKV and became impatient that if I didn't win a bid, I'd be vacationing at WDW on a cash visit in 2021. It was worth it to me to (once i pass ROFR, fingers crossed) pay more to get the process going before 2020 ended. I think you got a good deal, frankly, with all those points the Seller paid for.


----------



## Kmedders

purrenh1 said:


> You  can check the first page of this thread for some of the currently "waiting on ROFR" entries, including mine for AKV which is rather higher than yours. I'd lost a bid on another "high" priced AKV and became impatient that if I didn't win a bid, I'd be vacationing at WDW on a cash visit in 2021. It was worth it to me to (once i pass ROFR, fingers crossed) pay more to get the process going before 2020 ended. I think you got a good deal, frankly, with all those points the Seller paid for.


I agree - I have a $115 pp offer out since mid September for AKV. I worried I was overpaying, but I offered what I felt was fair and what I felt was a good enough offer to pass ROFR.


----------



## Friendinme

Kmedders said:


> I agree - I have a $115 pp offer out since mid September for AKV. I worried I was overpaying, but I offered what I felt was fair and what I felt was a good enough offer to pass ROFR.


Hope we all pass!


----------



## ahward

What at everyone’s thoughts- two weeks without any response to ROFR. Is this due to layoffs or more to do with minimum increase to 125?


----------



## poofyo101

ahward said:


> What at everyone’s thoughts- two weeks without any response to ROFR. Is this due to layoffs or more to do with minimum increase to 125?


I don't think it has to do with either. I think they are just going to do this moving forward to make the process even less enjoyable. My honest opinion.


----------



## RhodyKP

Tianamama said:


> Tianamama---$110-$11557-100-RIV-Dec-0/19, 200/20, 100/21-Seller pays 2020 MF- sent 10/17
> 
> Saw this pop up on a site yesterday and decided to lowball offer totally expecting a much higher counter offer, but to my surprise it was accepted. I am already a direct Riviera owner so this is a perfect add on for bringing my extended family, and it’s fully loaded so I’m pleased. Hoping it passes!


Have to think this would pass since RIV is far from sold out, yes? Congratulations!


----------



## jbreen2010

ahward said:


> What at everyone’s thoughts- two weeks without any response to ROFR. Is this due to layoffs or more to do with minimum increase to 125?




My guess is it's the 125 point minimum thing.

They've taken a few contracts over the past few weeks just not passed any.


----------



## purrenh1

jbreen2010 said:


> My guess is it's the 125 point minimum thing.
> 
> They've taken a few contracts over the past few weeks just not passed any.


NOOO! Pass them all soon, Disney, please!


jbreen2010 said:


> My guess is it's the 125 point minimum thing.
> 
> They've taken a few contracts over the past few weeks just not passed any.


----------



## Einstein509

Einstein509---$153-$26296-160-VGF-Oct-0/19, 176/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 10/10


----------



## EM Lawrence

If they were holding up contracts to see if they needed inventory to sell before the increase to 125, that ship has sailed and the ROFR floodgates should open.

I suspect it has to do with layoffs.

Although I’m quite sure they are not interested in making resale a quick and pleasant experience.


----------



## poofyo101

jbreen2010 said:


> My guess is it's the 125 point minimum thing.
> 
> They've taken a few contracts over the past few weeks just not passed any.


Not sure how fast disney can close on a contract after they exercise ROFR on it. They would still need to wait on closing docs etc I'm assuming from the seller.


----------



## Ruttangel

EM Lawrence said:


> If they were holding up contracts to see if they needed inventory to sell before the increase to 125, that ship has sailed and the ROFR floodgates should open.
> 
> I suspect it has to do with layoffs.
> 
> Although I’m quite sure they are not interested in making resale a quick and pleasant experience.


What they did earlier in the year was just to waive everything through, which makes sense if you are swamped with work.

What they are doing now is blocking everything, which indicates there is a directive not to waive without reviewing.

To me, this means they still want inventory.


----------



## poofyo101

Ruttangel said:


> What they did earlier in the year was just to waive everything through, which makes sense if you are swamped with work.
> 
> What they are doing now is blocking everything, which indicates there is a directive not to waive without reviewing.
> 
> To me, this means they still want inventory.


They still def want inventory, but thats not all it signifies to me
They just rofr'd one from 9/23 I believe on the last page.
That should mean they did look at all the ones coming up to 9/22 and did not send any waivers for them yet. To me that shows they could be holding them just to hold them up while sending ROFR notices to the ones they want to buy earlier but holding the ones they do not want to buy just to make it miserable for the resale process.


----------



## Wedgeout

What’s the current vibe from the Guide’s with those currently looking into direct? Are they bringing up they have other resorts without being asked?,,knowing there are contracts sitting on a desk ready to green light the ROFR. I feel though another round of frenzy passing is about to start again. Stay positive.


----------



## Cupcake232

Wedgeout said:


> What’s the current vibe from the Guide’s with those currently looking into direct? Are they bringing up they have other resorts without being asked?,,knowing there are contracts sitting on a desk ready to green light the ROFR. I feel though another round of frenzy passing is about to start again. Stay positive.


I had a guide reach out to me last week prior to let me know that Friday 10/16 was the deadline for 100 point direct purchase to obtain blue card, and he did offer that they had properties other than RIV, AUL, and CCV. So, in short, yes, he offered others to me.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Tianamama said:


> Tianamama---$110-$11557-100-RIV-Dec-0/19, 200/20, 100/21-Seller pays 2020 MF- sent 10/17
> 
> Saw this pop up on a site yesterday and decided to lowball offer totally expecting a much higher counter offer, but to my surprise it was accepted. I am already a direct Riviera owner so this is a perfect add on for bringing my extended family, and it’s fully loaded so I’m pleased. Hoping it passes!



That’s a great price! I think you should be good. Historically it doesn’t appear they buy back inventory for resorts they are currently marketing/selling (non sold out). Good luck!


----------



## mom2elle

I’m on day 39, I know others are waiting longer, but I’m getting stir crazy here! It seemed like the pace was picking up a few weeks ago and now it has pretty much come to a screeching halt. Nothing I can do, other than keep stalking this post!


----------



## Hjs33

Wedgeout said:


> What’s the current vibe from the Guide’s with those currently looking into direct? Are they bringing up they have other resorts without being asked?,,knowing there are contracts sitting on a desk ready to green light the ROFR. I feel though another round of frenzy passing is about to start again. Stay positive.


It’ll be interesting to see if now that we’ve passed the deadline to get full benefits with 100pts if there will be a rush of ROFR passes.  I would think they might have held some approvals back in case they got a glut of last minute requests for direct points at resorts they weren’t actively selling.


----------



## Sandisw

poofyo101 said:


> They still def want inventory, but thats not all it signifies to me
> They just rofr'd one from 9/23 I believe on the last page.
> That should mean they did look at all the ones coming up to 9/22 and did not send any waivers for them yet. To me that shows they could be holding them just to hold them up while sending ROFR notices to the ones they want to buy earlier but holding the ones they do not want to buy just to make it miserable for the resale process.



Or, could it be they are reviewing certain resorts vs. exactly in order, within reason?


----------



## kerrylacherry

Hallelujah!!! 

Day 46 and we finally heard back that we passed ROFR!!! I'm guessing they held onto it until the last minute for the change in direct benefits, but who knows. Here's hoping my fellow over-30-days folx hear back ASAP on their contracts!!!

kerrylacherry---$115-$31907-270-BWV-Oct-0/19, 540/20, 270/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/4, passed 10/19


----------



## Gerbilsting

kerrylacherry said:


> Hallelujah!!!
> 
> Day 46 and we finally heard back that we passed ROFR!!! I'm guessing they held onto it until the last minute for the change in direct benefits, but who knows. Here's hoping my fellow over-30-days folx hear back ASAP on their contracts!!!
> 
> kerrylacherry---$115-$31907-270-BWV-Oct-0/19, 540/20, 270/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/4, passed 10/19



Holy crapola! Congratulations! This is amazing news! I am with you in hoping this is the beginning of a run on passes coming through.


----------



## dvc lover 1970

Pharmgirl123 said:


> So I just found out why my $86/point SSR passed ROFR...it came from an international seller!! I’m now pissed because I had no idea I was purchasing an international contract. My broker never mentioned it to me and it wasn’t noted on the initial paperwork I signed. I just received my closing documents and it was listed on there as well as a IRS form 8288.
> 
> I have heard horror stories of the IRS coming after people due to taxes not paid by the seller. Not sure if the great deal is worth all the headache. Is it too late for me to back out on the deal? Has this ever happened to anyone before?


I have purchased two contracts from international sellers. The closing company retains funds to pay the IRS from the sale so you should be fine.


----------



## lea2124

Woohoo

We've just heard. Our BLT contract just passed ROFR on day 42.

lea2124---$135-$24650-170-BLT-Apr-0/19, 170/20, 340/21, 170/22- sent 9/8, passed 10/19 

Now just another 8 weeks for it to close and get points added! Really want to rent out 2020's points but now worried there won't be enough time before they expire on March 31st 2021. Might have to exchange them to RCI.


----------



## CP3uhoh

mom2elle said:


> I’m on day 39, I know others are waiting longer, but I’m getting stir crazy here! It seemed like the pace was picking up a few weeks ago and now it has pretty much come to a screeching halt. Nothing I can do, other than keep stalking this post!


<Day 40 for GCV....but the park won’t be open until 2023 so irrelevant I guess


----------



## CP3uhoh

We’re waiting on a GCF, on day 40 now, but we passed on CCV two weeks ago and the title company still doesn’t have the estoppel which probably means they are under staffed and/or focused on getting people to pull the trigger before the min went up.


----------



## ohmyminnie

CP3uhoh said:


> We’re waiting on a GCF, on day 40 now, but we passed on CCV two weeks ago and the title company still doesn’t have the estoppel which probably means they are under staffed and/or focused on getting people to pull the trigger before the min went up.


We passed ROFR on a Boulder Ridge contract on September 14.  Still haven't closed.  Title company waiting on estoppel from Disney.  I can't imagine what is taking so long.


----------



## poofyo101

ohmyminnie said:


> We passed ROFR on a Boulder Ridge contract on September 14.  Still haven't closed.  Title company waiting on estoppel from Disney.  I can't imagine what is taking so long.


I closed on several contracts throughout the covid months. Estoppel never took longer then a week.


----------



## My3kids1989

My3kids1989---$103-$21410-200-SSR-Jun-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22-Seller pay MF 20- sent 10/19


----------



## ohmyminnie

poofyo101 said:


> I closed on several contracts throughout the covid months. Estoppel never took longer then a week.





poofyo101 said:


> I closed on several contracts throughout the covid months. Estoppel never took longer then a week.


I purchased two other resale contracts this summer, and closing was 1-2 weeks after ROFR.  I just sent another email to the title company.  The broker told me last week that Disney has been ignoring requests for information from her as well as one of her colleagues who also has a contract in a similar situation.


----------



## CP3uhoh

ohmyminnie said:


> We passed ROFR on a Boulder Ridge contract on September 14.  Still haven't closed.  Title company waiting on estoppel from Disney.  I can't imagine what is taking so long.


That is brutal, sorry to hear that.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

poofyo101 said:


> I closed on several contracts throughout the covid months. Estoppel never took longer then a week.


Mine took a month for an SSR resale contract (Aug into Sept) !! I think that’s abnormal though.


----------



## Spartan86

ScubaCat said:


> Generally you have to include closing costs and potential maintenance fees.  If you select "seller pays closing" and put a comment, it adjusts for that, which is the circumstance here if that's actually what the buyer is paying:
> 
> Spartan86---$97-$15690-160-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 114/20, 160/21-associate seller- sent 9/23, taken 10/15


Thanks @ScubaCat. Our links to the Docusign documents that were shared with us (we were de facto seller’s “agents) expired so I can no longer view the closing documents for an accurate number. This transaction was pretty average -buyer paid closing, no dues reimbursement.


----------



## Hjs33

HJS33---$125-$51155-400-PVB-Apr-0/19, 214/20, 800/21, 400/22- sent 10/16

Will have to include 2021 dues at close, but don’t know how much that is yet.


----------



## Carrie932

Here we go again! 

Carrie932---$154-$8360-50-VGF-Sep-0/19, 42/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 10/20


----------



## jbreen2010

I just realized i'm not on the "waiting" screen anymore....I must have fallen off from the Summer to fall ROFR switch.

I can't believe it's day 70 of waiting....  

Can you please add me:


Jbreen2010---$98-$25899-240-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 480/21, 240/22- sent 8/11


----------



## Drew729

Drew729---$105-$17400-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 320/20, 160/21-Seller pays MF 20- sent 10/20


----------



## DVCanonymouse

jbreen2010 said:


> I just realized i'm not on the "waiting" screen anymore....I must have fallen off from the Summer to fall ROFR switch.
> 
> I can't believe it's day 70 of waiting....
> 
> Can you please add me:
> 
> 
> Jbreen2010---$98-$25899-240-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 480/21, 240/22- sent 8/11



I can't believe you're still waiting, either!  Good luck!


----------



## mom2elle

jbreen2010 said:


> I just realized i'm not on the "waiting" screen anymore....I must have fallen off from the Summer to fall ROFR switch.
> 
> I can't believe it's day 70 of waiting....
> 
> Can you please add me:
> 
> 
> Jbreen2010---$98-$25899-240-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 480/21, 240/22- sent 8/11



This is crazy, have you been in contact with your broker lately?


----------



## jbreen2010

mom2elle said:


> This is crazy, have you been in contact with your broker lately?




I have been quite frequently now at this point.  My documents say i'm going to close on Monday, which is clearly not happening.  I am working with one of the biggest brokers, so i'm not sure why this is happening.  They don't seem to have any more information than the people on this forum's speculations.  

They have asked to not poke the sleeping bear if you will with DVC....I guess if you pester the ROFR department, they don't take too fondly to it.  
To me though 70 days of waiting isn't being a pest and i'm pretty disappointed with this process.  

Could you imagine if you were trying to buy a car and put out an offer and still don't know if you can get that car 70 days later.  LOL


----------



## I Run Long

I Run Long---$97-$17795-175-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 10/20


----------



## TXN4Disney

TXN4DISNEY---$133-$21900-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 296/21, 160/22- sent 10/19


----------



## Lorana

jbreen2010 said:


> I have been quite frequently now at this point.  My documents say i'm going to close on Monday, which is clearly not happening.  I am working with one of the biggest brokers, so i'm not sure why this is happening.  They don't seem to have any more information than the people on this forum's speculations.
> 
> They have asked to not poke the sleeping bear if you will with DVC....I guess if you pester the ROFR department, they don't take too fondly to it.
> To me though 70 days of waiting isn't being a pest and i'm pretty disappointed with this process.
> 
> Could you imagine if you were trying to buy a car and put out an offer and still don't know if you can get that car 70 days later.  LOL


This is where the whole "don't poke the sleeping bear" nonsense makes me angry (having almost gotten into a similar situation in early covid days). There are legal requirements around ROFR and closing _for a reason.  _If Disney doesn't respond by the closing date, then legally they _have_ passed up their ROFR and you can close.  The fact that the brokers don't want to do that is, to say the least, frustrating.


----------



## TheTrailblazers

jbreen2010 said:


> I have been quite frequently now at this point.  My documents say i'm going to close on Monday, which is clearly not happening.  I am working with one of the biggest brokers, so i'm not sure why this is happening.  They don't seem to have any more information than the people on this forum's speculations.
> 
> They have asked to not poke the sleeping bear if you will with DVC....I guess if you pester the ROFR department, they don't take too fondly to it.
> To me though 70 days of waiting isn't being a pest and i'm pretty disappointed with this process.
> 
> Could you imagine if you were trying to buy a car and put out an offer and still don't know if you can get that car 70 days later.  LOL



Sounds like the brokers have lost any pull they had... 70 days is excessive. I'd ask the broker to forward confirmation or a copy of the ROFR paperwork sent... maybe that 8/11 date you were given was off by a month?!


----------



## EM Lawrence

If they take it after making you wait 70+ days that is just cruel.  I really hope you pass.


----------



## jbreen2010

EM Lawrence said:


> If they take it after making you wait 70+ days that is just cruel.  I really hope you pass.




Me too.  I would seriously have to reevaluate my financial spend here if I can't even get through ROFR in an orderly fashion. 




Lorana said:


> This is where the whole "don't poke the sleeping bear" nonsense makes me angry (having almost gotten into a similar situation in early covid days). There are legal requirements around ROFR and closing _for a reason.  _If Disney doesn't respond by the closing date, then legally they _have_ passed up their ROFR and you can close.  The fact that the brokers don't want to do that is, to say the least, frustrating.




I agree here with this one.  Our contract gives DVC 75 days to exercise ROFR...which is plenty of time.  These contracts are just name, use year, points and dollars - doesn't seem to hard to me...not even like I need to do a home inspection!  I told Broker I want to close, but they did not seem inclined to push any harder.  When I was eyeing up contracts on various sites, I picked this one as they touted many agents and employees have years of experience in working with DVC, so one would have assumed they could pick up the phone and rectify this....but i guess it's not that easy.


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

Lorana said:


> This is where the whole "don't poke the sleeping bear" nonsense makes me angry (having almost gotten into a similar situation in early covid days). There are legal requirements around ROFR and closing _for a reason.  _If Disney doesn't respond by the closing date, then legally they _have_ passed up their ROFR and you can close.  The fact that the brokers don't want to do that is, to say the least, frustrating.


Exactly.  RoFR is used in all kinds of real estate transactions and they are NEVER open ended like this.   The brokers need to just move forward and close if they have not responded within the deadline.


----------



## jbreen2010

we"reofftoneverland said:


> Exactly.  RoFR is used in all kinds of real estate transactions and they are NEVER open ended like this.   The brokers need to just move forward and close if they have not responded within the deadline.




Maybe I wait until my contract's closing time and reach out to title company to tell them i'm ready to close since my day has come.  

I'll copy all parties involved LOL


----------



## CLE2WDW

TXN4Disney said:


> TXN4DISNEY---$133-$21900-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 296/21, 160/22- sent 10/19


Wow this would be a phenomenal deal on a loaded contract. Good luck!!


----------



## CP3uhoh

Just got our closing docs on a CCV that passed two weeks ago so appears the estoppels are going out again


----------



## squirrel!33

squirrel!33---$165-$29706-175-VGF-Dec-0/19, 175/20, 175/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 10/16


----------



## gisele2

Gisele2---$120-$18810-150-BCV-Sep-0/19, 265/20, 150/21, 150/22-seller pays MF 2020- sent 10/20
Wish me luck!


----------



## Ruttangel

gisele2 said:


> Gisele2---$120-$18810-150-BCV-Sep-0/19, 265/20, 150/21, 150/22-seller pays MF 2020- sent 10/20
> Wish me luck!


You should set up a negotiating business......you’d be great at it


----------



## Lorana

gisele2 said:


> Gisele2---$120-$18810-150-BCV-Sep-0/19, 265/20, 150/21, 150/22-seller pays MF 2020- sent 10/20
> Wish me luck!


WOW, that's a great price on BCV, especially as it is loaded!  I'm definitely envious!!


----------



## gisele2

Ruttangel said:


> You should set up a negotiating business......you’d be great at it


I have too much time with this pandemic, it has to stop...addonitis is a real thing. My hobby is reading this thread, looking at resale site ... and making offers !


----------



## Ruttangel

gisele2 said:


> I have too much time with this pandemic, it has to stop...addonitis is a real thing. My hobby is reading this thread, looking at resale site ... and making offers !


Great hobby if not a sustainable one!

Actually what am I saying you could sell your BLT one for a tidy profit and keep this going!!


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

Yesterday was day 27 and we heard from the title company that Disney wanted us to sign the paper work again via DocuSign because they weren't accepting our PDF signatures. So we did that and are now wondering whether this might be a positive sign. If Disney wanted to take it, wouldn't they not bother with this step and just take it? Probably just wishful thinking on our part...

We honestly had almost forgotten about this and never had been counting the days. We were totally fine waiting when it was out of mind, it would just have been a pleasant or less-than-pleasant surprise when ROFR was done. But this reminder now has me counting and I don't like it, it's worse!


----------



## wideboty2000

gisele2 said:


> Gisele2---$120-$18810-150-BCV-Sep-0/19, 265/20, 150/21, 150/22-seller pays MF 2020- sent 10/20
> Wish me luck!


No way this doesn't get taken back


----------



## wideboty2000

Wideboty2000---$72-$7800-100-HH-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 10/20


----------



## CLE2WDW

wideboty2000 said:


> No way this doesn't get taken back


Hasn’t been a BCV contract taken since Feb so it’s not completely out of the question it gets through.  I doubt there’s many people lining up to buy BCV direct at $235 a point for a 22 contract.


----------



## wideboty2000

CLE2WDW said:


> Hasn’t been a BCV contract taken since Feb so it’s not completely out of the question it gets through.  I doubt there’s many people lining up to buy BCV direct at $235 a point for a 22 contract.



Oh i think there actually is. And a loadeed contract like this at that price they will gobble up.


----------



## Gerbilsting

wideboty2000 said:


> Oh i think there actually is. And a loadeed contract like this at that price they will gobble up.



$120 PP 150 point contract w/ 96/2020 and 150/2021 was passed on 5/11

$125 PP 200 point contract fully loaded passed 8/24.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

jbreen2010 said:


> I just realized i'm not on the "waiting" screen anymore....I must have fallen off from the Summer to fall ROFR switch.
> 
> I can't believe it's day 70 of waiting....
> 
> Can you please add me:
> 
> 
> Jbreen2010---$98-$25899-240-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 480/21, 240/22- sent 8/11


@jbreen2010 I started checking this thread specifically to see if you've posted an update. I'm hoping you either hear something before Monday or just go ahead and close. I'm suspicious when things aren't right so I wonder about that resending of the paperwork in September. Did that restart the clock on ROFR? Does the broker and DVC consider it 40 days instead of 70, you think? ...which is still a long time, but 70! Something doesn't pass the smell test there.


----------



## CLE2WDW

wideboty2000 said:


> Oh i think there actually is. And a loadeed contract like this at that price they will gobble up.


That contract through Disney would cost over $35,000!!! Considering this is pretty much a studio only contract the breakeven is roughly 15 years away. It’s hard for me to fathom that someone


wideboty2000 said:


> Oh i think there actually is. And a loadeed contract like this at that price they will gobble up.


Two things:
1) loaded contracts aren’t quite as valuable in a COVID world. 
2) that contract would cost over $35k if bought direct. Best case scenario that’s about a 15 year breakeven. No thanks.


----------



## wideboty2000

CLE2WDW said:


> That contract through Disney would cost over $35,000!!! Considering this is pretty much a studio only contract the breakeven is roughly 15 years away. It’s hard for me to fathom that someone
> 
> Two things:
> 1) loaded contracts aren’t quite as valuable in a COVID world.
> 2) that contract would cost over $35k if bought direct. Best case scenario that’s about a 15 year breakeven. No thanks.


Disney can break it down and sell it in smaller increments and even change UY.  It doesn't stay a 150 pt contract to disney.


----------



## wideboty2000

wideboty2000 said:


> Disney can break it down and sell it in smaller increments and even change UY.  It doesn't stay a 150 pt contract to disney.


People are constantly adding on in small increments directly.


----------



## Bing Showei

CLE2WDW said:


> 2) that contract would cost over $35k if bought direct. Best case scenario that’s about a 15 year breakeven. No thanks.


Sure. That’s why you’re on a Disney fan board nerding out on projected breakeven on a timeshare.

Most Disney timeshare owners don’t give two ****s about $/pt/yr RTU.

Between 10/1 and 10/15 Disney recorded 8 contracts totaling 720 points. Likely sold while the parks were closed. Plenty of people buy direct.


----------



## poofyo101

Gerbilsting said:


> $120 PP 150 point contract w/ 96/2020 and 150/2021 was passed on 5/11
> 
> $125 PP 200 point contract fully loaded passed 8/24.


I think those were before they were exercising ROFR again.


----------



## John Purcell

poofyo101 said:


> I think those were before they were exercising ROFR again.



The one in April for sure, but Jerry at DVC store posted on FB on 8/6 six buybacks that day at three resorts.  I love Jerry BTW!!


----------



## jbreen2010

Flynn's Gal said:


> @jbreen2010 I started checking this thread specifically to see if you've posted an update. I'm hoping you either hear something before Monday or just go ahead and close. I'm suspicious when things aren't right so I wonder about that resending of the paperwork in September. Did that restart the clock on ROFR? Does the broker and DVC consider it 40 days instead of 70, you think? ...which is still a long time, but 70! Something doesn't pass the smell test there.




Agreed - there seems to be something wrong here but nobody has owned up to anything.  No contracts or documents were changed because I didn't resign anything.  Broker told me it was strictly a re-submit of paperwork after the first 30 days at DVC's request.  Initially I was told this sometimes happens and the hope was in 5-10 business days my time would come.  Maybe my contract was an on the fence and they just wanted some more time to decide if they wanted it 
 But another 40 have passed since then so who knows.  You would hope if there was an error or something wrong people would be upfront about it and move forward.  I'm pretty understanding in an honest situation....but agree something doesn't smell right.

If I don't hear anything by Monday morning, I'm calling up title company and asking to move forward with the closing.


----------



## poofyo101

jbreen2010 said:


> Agreed - there seems to be something wrong here but nobody has owned up to anything.  No contracts or documents were changed because I didn't resign anything.  Broker told me it was strictly a re-submit of paperwork after the first 30 days at DVC's request.  Initially I was told this sometimes happens and the hope was in 5-10 business days my time would come.  Maybe my contract was an on the fence and they just wanted some more time to decide if they wanted it
> But another 40 have passed since then so who knows.  You would hope if there was an error or something wrong people would be upfront about it and move forward.  I'm pretty understanding in an honest situation....but agree something doesn't smell right.
> 
> If I don't hear anything by Monday morning, I'm calling up title company and asking to move forward with the closing.


Unfortunately they likely will not close without response from Disney. Many have tried, not sure anyone has succeeded.


----------



## poofyo101

John Purcell said:


> The one in April for sure, but Jerry at DVC store posted on FB on 8/6 six buybacks that day at three resorts.  I love Jerry BTW!!


Thats right. I forgot when they started buying back again.


----------



## Theta

John Purcell said:


> The one in April for sure, but Jerry at DVC store posted on FB on 8/6 six buybacks that day at three resorts.  I love Jerry BTW!!




Where do you follow Jerry?  I like him as well. Seems no nonsense.


----------



## Sandisw

poofyo101 said:


> Unfortunately they likely will not close without response from Disney. Many have tried, not sure anyone has succeeded.



Normally, they won’t when people request it after the 30 days or so or when they want to start Before the closing date.  But, as a buyer, once that closing date happens, they can push because they can legally back out of the contract at that point so there mat be leverage In this case.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Personally, I don’t think I’d close on a contract that hasn’t officially passed ROFR. I’m not sure how efficient the point transfer and actual loading of points would be on a contract on which Disney hadn’t signed off. To me, it would feel somewhat illegitimate.

But that probably won’t ever happen anyway. Why would any resale broker want to get on Disney’s wrong side by trying to close on an un-ROFRD contract, just to mollify one or two buyers?


----------



## dzd

dzd---$107-$11250-100-BRV@WL-Aug-0/19, 109/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 9/4, passed 10/19


----------



## Wedgeout

dzd said:


> dzd---$107-$11250-100-BRV@WL-Aug-0/19, 109/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 9/4, passed 10/19


With that wait period, feels good seeing the word “passed” again! Congrats!!


----------



## Matty B13

Paul Stupin said:


> But that probably won’t ever happen anyway. Why would any resale broker want to get on Disney’s wrong side by trying to close on an un-ROFRD contract, just to mollify one or two buyers?


Because they setup a contract that states the closing date, so they should honor the contract that they, themselves put in writing.


----------



## Sandisw

Paul Stupin said:


> Personally, I don’t think I’d close on a contract that hasn’t officially passed ROFR. I’m not sure how efficient the point transfer and actual loading of points would be on a contract on which Disney hadn’t signed off. To me, it would feel somewhat illegitimate.
> 
> But that probably won’t ever happen anyway. Why would any resale broker want to get on Disney’s wrong side by trying to close on an un-ROFRD contract, just to mollify one or two buyers?



It also says that they can via the process in the POS.  It says Disney must be given at least 30 days to exercise before it closes,  Once that date is passed, then it can legally sell.

The closing date of a contract is key and if that passes, Disney has waived its right.

Now, getting the title company to do it, can be tough, but knowing a buyer will walk away, because they legally can at that point, may force them to do it.


----------



## Stargazer65

dzd said:


> dzd---$107-$11250-100-BRV@WL-Aug-0/19, 109/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 9/4, passed 10/19


Well that is good news, congratulations!  I have a very similar contract at BRV in ROFR submitted about 3 weeks after this.  Same points with September UY instead of Aug, cheaper price point but I am paying 2020 dues so it is almost a wash on price.  If it gets taken on a narrow price difference…that would be a good data point.  So hopefully I will be hearing by the second week in November if there is any consistency…not holding my breath on that lol.


----------



## The Jackal

Carrie932 said:


> Here we go again!
> 
> Carrie932---$154-$8360-50-VGF-Sep-0/19, 42/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 10/20


Good luck, you beat me to this one. Hope it passes.


----------



## purrenh1

dzd said:


> dzd---$107-$11250-100-BRV@WL-Aug-0/19, 109/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 9/4, passed 10/19


I think this may be the first "passed" on these boards since 10/1 (at least going by the updated list on page 1 of thread). Congrats!


----------



## Stargazer65

Sandisw said:


> It also says that they can via the process in the POS.  It says Disney must be given at least 30 days to exercise before it closes,  Once that date is passed, then it can legally sell.
> 
> The closing date of a contract is key and if that passes, Disney has waived its right.
> 
> Now, getting the title company to do it, can be tough, but knowing a buyer will walk away, because they legally can at that point, may force them to do it.



Doesn't Disney have to send some estoppel, or some such thingy for it to close?


----------



## Sandisw

Stargazer65 said:


> Doesn't Disney have to send some estoppel, or some such thingy for it to close?



Yes, they do, but the title company can request it even without the waiver if it’s close to the closing date,

The point is that if a buyer can walk...and they can if it doesn’t close on time...the title company has a choice to let them or push the process.

If I was the seller, I would be pushing it too, knowing the sale could fall through.  

Again, DVD gets certain rights with ROFR, but so Do sellers and buyers and IMO, title companies should do what is needed to close a sale on time.


----------



## E2ME2

dzd said:


> dzd---$107-$11250-100-BRV@WL-Aug-0/19, 109/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 9/4, passed 10/19


Awesome to hear, both for you, and for those of us waiting to see ROFR processing again.  I'm about 12 days behind you in the ROFR-"Q"


----------



## Carrie932

The Jackal said:


> Good luck, you beat me to this one. Hope it passes.


Thanks! I hope so too husband seems to think it will be taken ...have a couple of trips we are hoping to make in 2021!


----------



## Stargazer65

Sandisw said:


> Again, DVD gets certain rights with ROFR, but so Do sellers and buyers and IMO, title companies should do what is needed to close a sale on time.



Well that seems reasonable,  my contract is supposed to close by the end of November. I think they have to change the contract it if it doesn't (because of 2021 dues?).  If so, I don't know if I would necessarily sign it unless it was the best available option for me. I mean, I like this contract, but if they have to start the whole process all over again, maybe there's something better out there.


----------



## Einstein509

Einstein509 said:


> Einstein509---$153-$26296-160-VGF-Oct-0/19, 176/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 10/10


Hey, I thought these posts were supposed to transfer to here: dvcstats.com
But it's been two days and I don't see it posted.  How long does it usually take to post?


----------



## macman123

I Run Long said:


> I Run Long---$97-$17795-175-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 10/20



Good luck with that. It does appear to be within the range to take back


----------



## I Run Long

macman123 said:


> Good luck with that. It does appear to be within the range to take back



We've most definitely got our fingers crossed for this to pass.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Matty B13 said:


> Because they setup a contract that states the closing date, so they should honor the contract that they, themselves put in writing.


I think this discussion is all hypothetical and not in touch with the current reality. That said, does anyone know of, or has ever heard of, a single instance in recent or past history where a title company has closed on a DVC resale contract after the clock ran out on ROFR, with no one having heard from Disney?


----------



## jbreen2010

Paul Stupin said:


> I think this discussion is all hypothetical and not in touch with the current reality. That said, does anyone know of, or has ever heard of, a single instance in recent or past history where a title company has closed on a DVC resale contract after the clock ran out on ROFR, with no one having heard from Disney?




I just called and spoke to title company.  
You're 100% right that this discussion is not in touch with reality (although one would think there is a bit of a legal argument here).  
The title company told me they will not be closing any contracts until they've gotten the ROFR/estoppel from DVC.  

So we all just sit here at the mercy of whatever will happen on whatever day they decide to push it through...day 30, 45, 70, 86....  
I'm sure my day will come....I'll just keep hanging tight.  

That's the end of my rant....will share with everyone when something happens!


----------



## JETSDAD

Einstein509 said:


> Hey, I thought these posts were supposed to transfer to here: dvcstats.com
> But it's been two days and I don't see it posted.  How long does it usually take to post?


I'm guessing they only pull from the summary page instead of watching the posts.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Sending Pixie Dust to all these amazing deals being sent to ROFR and hoping that those waiting will hear  *HOME* soon!!!


----------



## Paul Stupin

jbreen2010 said:


> I just called and spoke to title company.
> You're 100% right that this discussion is not in touch with reality (although one would think there is a bit of a legal argument here).
> The title company told me they will not be closing any contracts until they've gotten the ROFR/estoppel from DVC.
> 
> So we all just sit here at the mercy of whatever will happen on whatever day they decide to push it through...day 30, 45, 70, 86....
> I'm sure my day will come....I'll just keep hanging tight.
> 
> That's the end of my rant....will share with everyone when something happens!


I think that’s actually the best attitude. Buying through the resale market offers incredible savings, but the downside is that the process can be drawn out and sometimes quite frustrating, especially right now. That’s just the nature of the beast. There’s always the direct purchase option for folks who can’t deal with it.


----------



## Ruttangel

jbreen2010 said:


> I just called and spoke to title company.
> You're 100% right that this discussion is not in touch with reality (although one would think there is a bit of a legal argument here).
> The title company told me they will not be closing any contracts until they've gotten the ROFR/estoppel from DVC.
> 
> So we all just sit here at the mercy of whatever will happen on whatever day they decide to push it through...day 30, 45, 70, 86....
> I'm sure my day will come....I'll just keep hanging tight.
> 
> That's the end of my rant....will share with everyone when something happens!


The contract wording is this, sent 8/9
”This contract shall be closed on or before 11/17/2020 unless extended by the title company for administrative reasons.”

sounds like Title co. will just extend and extend with no option for buyer to force an earlier closure


----------



## Matty B13

Paul Stupin said:


> I think this discussion is all hypothetical and not in touch with the current reality. That said, does anyone know of, or has ever heard of, a single instance in recent or past history where a title company has closed on a DVC resale contract after the clock ran out on ROFR, with no one having heard from Disney?


The reality is that almost every other business in the US has figured out how to make things work during this current crisis.  The simple answer is that DVC purposely is dragging this out, it should take no more than 5 minutes to figure out if they want to ROFR a resale contract using a simple spread sheet and list of points that people want to buy direct now, since they can change UY's on existing contracts.


----------



## Sandisw

jbreen2010 said:


> I just called and spoke to title company.
> You're 100% right that this discussion is not in touch with reality (although one would think there is a bit of a legal argument here).
> The title company told me they will not be closing any contracts until they've gotten the ROFR/estoppel from DVC.
> 
> So we all just sit here at the mercy of whatever will happen on whatever day they decide to push it through...day 30, 45, 70, 86....
> I'm sure my day will come....I'll just keep hanging tight.
> 
> That's the end of my rant....will share with everyone when something happens!



I am sorry to hear that.  Gotta say if I was the seller, I would be livid with the title company if a buyer walked away because they didn’t close it on time when they could have done so.

Hope it comes today, documents are ready, and you do close by Mobday.


----------



## Stargazer65

Ruttangel said:


> The contract wording is this, sent 8/9
> ”This contract shall be closed on or before 11/17/2020 unless extended by the title company for administrative reasons.”
> sounds like Title co. will just extend and extend with no option for buyer to force an earlier closure


How long can they extend the same contract though? Dues, expiring points, need to be taken into account...new contract, start all over? Ouch, lol.


----------



## Sandisw

Stargazer65 said:


> How long can they extend the same contract though? Dues, expiring points, need to be taken into account...new contract, start all over? Ouch, lol.



And, is the failure by Disney to act really something that falls under administrative reasons?

As mentioned, they are in the drivers seat, but I have read of cases where buyers have backed out and gotten deposit back because it did not close on time


----------



## Grumpy Mouse

jbreen2010 said:


> I just called and spoke to title company.
> You're 100% right that this discussion is not in touch with reality (although one would think there is a bit of a legal argument here).
> The title company told me they will not be closing any contracts until they've gotten the ROFR/estoppel from DVC.
> 
> So we all just sit here at the mercy of whatever will happen on whatever day they decide to push it through...day 30, 45, 70, 86....
> I'm sure my day will come....I'll just keep hanging tight.
> 
> That's the end of my rant....will share with everyone when something happens!



I have to believe that someone at your brokerage company is on friendly terms with DVC administration and can call and ask respectfully what is going on.  That's not 'poking the bear' - and for that matter the idea that 'poking the bear' (particularly at day 70+) would work against you is patent nonsense.  I suspect that either your broker doesn't have the clout to make such a call - or more likely - your brokerage company screwed something up and is unwilling to admit it.  

But, if all is on the level, and they want your continued business, they should be able to (respectfully) find out.

Is it allowed to post what brokerage company you're working with so the rest of us may know?


----------



## Ruttangel

Stargazer65 said:


> How long can they extend the same contract though? Dues, expiring points, need to be taken into account...new contract, start all over? Ouch, lol.


I’m not in any rush but just trying to pass on some information.
sounds like they are estimating a max of 70 days from start of ROFR to closing.


----------



## Lorana

Lorana---$104-$5945-50-SSR-Sep-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/14, passed 10/21

I have such mixed feelings on this now, LOL.  On one hand, yay!!  This is a great small contract, and gives me some more SAP!  But as I found my unicorn VGC at the end of September and bid on it, my bank account really wanted this to get taken.  I know in the long term it probably won't matter, but I'm spending a little more now than I'm comfortable with given the uncertainty of the next 1-2 years.


----------



## Ruttangel

Lorana said:


> Lorana---$104-$5945-50-SSR-Sep-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/14, passed 10/21
> 
> I have such mixed feelings on this now, LOL.  On one hand, yay!!  This is a great small contract, and gives me some more SAP!  But as I found my unicorn VGC at the end of September and bid on it, my bank account really wanted this to get taken.  I know in the long term it probably won't matter, but I'm spending a little more now than I'm comfortable with given the uncertainty of the next 1-2 years.


I think that price would increase in that time frame if you need to sell, congratulations


----------



## ahward

Lorana said:


> Lorana---$104-$5945-50-SSR-Sep-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/14, passed 10/21
> 
> I have such mixed feelings on this now, LOL.  On one hand, yay!!  This is a great small contract, and gives me some more SAP!  But as I found my unicorn VGC at the end of September and bid on it, my bank account really wanted this to get taken.  I know in the long term it probably won't matter, but I'm spending a little more now than I'm comfortable with given the uncertainty of the next 1-2 years.


This give me hope of hearing soon! Mine was sent 09/13!!


----------



## Lorana

Ruttangel said:


> I think that price would increase in that time frame if you need to sell, congratulations


Thanks!  That is my hopeful thought as well, though of course I'm more hopeful that I won't need to sell.


----------



## Lorana

ahward said:


> This give me hope of hearing soon! Mine was sent 09/13!!


Fingers crossed for you!!  I hope you hear soon!  My email just literally came in, so maybe you'll still hear today.


----------



## ahward

Lorana said:


> Fingers crossed for you!!  I hope you hear soon!  My email just literally came in, so maybe you'll still hear today.


Thank you! And sorry forgot to say Congratulations!


----------



## Paul Stupin

Matty B13 said:


> The reality is that almost every other business in the US has figured out how to make things work during this current crisis.  The simple answer is that DVC purposely is dragging this out, it should take no more than 5 minutes to figure out if they want to ROFR a resale contract using a simple spread sheet and list of points that people want to buy direct now, since they can change UY's on existing contracts.


The reality is that we're all getting a great deal buying resale, and we all have the option to buy direct if we don't like the inconvenience. Said inconvenience is not going away anytime soon, so it seems to me that indignance is misplaced. Why rail on when nothing is going to change?? Considering that the ease of buying direct is one of the few advantages Disney can offer right now in a direct sale, it doesn't seem to me that they have any motivation to make the process smoother. Or quicker. 

That said, I bought some contracts last April, and ROFR took less than two weeks, so I don't think the delay is premeditated. And there are plenty of businesses out there suffering as a result of the ongoing crisis.


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

Matty B13 said:


> The reality is that almost every other business in the US has figured out how to make things work during this current crisis.  The simple answer is that DVC purposely is dragging this out, it should take no more than 5 minutes to figure out if they want to ROFR a resale contract using a simple spread sheet and list of points that people want to buy direct now, since they can change UY's on existing contracts.


Exactly.  Dh has dealt with 3 ROFR situations with office buildings in the last year and the response was basically immediate.  He thinks Disney is very out of line here and is definitely doing it on purpose in yet another attempt to cripple the resale market.  I really wonder if it is legal but they just do whatever they want with everything anyway.  Nasty, Disney, very nasty.


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

Paul Stupin said:


> The reality is that we're all getting a great deal buying resale, and we all have the option to buy direct if we don't like the inconvenience. Said inconvenience is not going away anytime soon, so it seems to me that indignance is misplaced. Why rail on when nothing is going to change?? Considering that the ease of buying direct is one of the few advantages Disney can offer right now in a direct sale, it doesn't seem to me that they have any motivation to make the process smoother. Or quicker.
> 
> That said, I bought some contracts last April, and ROFR took less than two weeks, so I don't think the delay is premeditated. And there are plenty of businesses out there suffering as a result of the ongoing crisis.


I don’t think the Indianan (edit indignant) is misplaced at all.  If people own something and want to sell it, they should be able to do that.  If Disney wants to take, take it, but torturing sellers isn’t cool.  Never mind buyers.  Pretty much everything Disney does is on purpose.  They are a very sophisticated, well run company.


----------



## MortimerMouse

MortimerMouse---$99-$16830-170-BRV@WL-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 170/22-Seller pay 20/21 due- sent 9/24


----------



## Paul Stupin

we"reofftoneverland said:


> I don’t think the Indianan (edit indignant) is misplaced at all.  If people own something and want to sell it, they should be able to do that.  If Disney wants to take, take it, but torturing sellers isn’t cool.  Never mind buyers.  Pretty much everything Disney does is on purpose.  They are a very sophisticated, well run company.


Disney is currently in the position of having to lay off 28,000 employees. These are not easy times and I'm inclined to give them a break.


----------



## Sandisw

Paul Stupin said:


> Disney is currently in the position of having to lay off 28,000 employees. These are not easy times and I'm inclined to give them a break.



To be fair, the title companies and brokers are already doing that in setting closing between 60 and 90 days.

Yes, expecting it at 31 days if they have not responded could be seen as unreasonable in this timeframe,

But, after 60 days? Yes, the company is struggling but so might the seller and needs the sale to close as soon as possible,  

You are right that the title company calls the shots, so not much a buyer can do other than back out and move on.


----------



## poofyo101

Matty B13 said:


> The reality is that almost every other business in the US has figured out how to make things work during this current crisis.  The simple answer is that DVC purposely is dragging this out, it should take no more than 5 minutes to figure out if they want to ROFR a resale contract using a simple spread sheet and list of points that people want to buy direct now, since they can change UY's on existing contracts.


I have said this for the last few weeks. They are doing it on purpose. You could at least pass the Aulani, Riv, Poly, CCV and get through half of them quickly just like that.


----------



## E2ME2

Sandisw said:


> To be fair, the title companies and brokers are already doing that in setting closing between 60 and 90 days.
> 
> Yes, expecting it at 31 days if they have not responded could be seen as unreasonable in this timeframe,
> 
> But, after 60 days? Yes, the company is struggling but so might the seller and needs the sale to close as soon as possible,
> 
> You are right that the title company calls the shots, so not much a buyer can do other than back out and move on.


The one I have in ROFR had 110 Days on the contract closing.  Iasked if that was in error, and was told that it was to allow for COVID-Delays, based on their recent experiences.


----------



## Sandisw

E2ME2 said:


> The one I have in ROFR had 110 Days on the contract closing.  Iasked if that was in error, and was told that it was to allow for COVID-Delays, based on their recent experiences.



Which I think is at more than fair for DVD and for buyer/seller as they know upfront.  I was told when I closed in July from my broker that they were doing 90 days at that point for the same reason.


----------



## poofyo101

and now all of a sudden they are no longer doing them in order and skiping around the last few posts of passed/taken. They have since I have been buying DVC always gone in date order unless something is wrong with the paperwork.


----------



## Ssplashhmtn

Paul Stupin said:


> I don't think the delay is premeditated. And there are plenty of businesses out there suffering as a result of the ongoing crisis.


Disney’s market value today is $228 Billion.   And the company value is *up* over the last 18 months - higher than mid April 2019.  Revenue isn’t what they want, but apparently the business isn’t suffering. 

So I don’t agree with you that it is okay for the rofr process to take longer than the guidelines Disney created, causing sellers and buyers potential financial setback.  Their motivation should be their own commitments/guidelines, and underlying respect for their extremely loyal customer base.


----------



## Brianstl

There is nothing unfair about expecting Disney and title companies to do what they are supposed to in the time frame they are legally supposed to.  Disney wrote the ROFR language in their contracts and are well aware they waive ROFR at the closing date.  Title companies are being paid to at least start the closing process on the closing date knowing ROFR has legally been waived.


----------



## lolcatparty

E2ME2 said:


> The one I have in ROFR had 110 Days on the contract closing.  Iasked if that was in error, and was told that it was to allow for COVID-Delays, based on their recent experiences.


Mine is 110 days in ROFR as well. Same response when i questioned why so long.


----------



## Carrie932

lolcatparty said:


> Mine is 110 days in ROFR as well. Same response when i questioned why so long.


Yes same 110 listed for us too   wasn't the case for our last contract from over this summer...


----------



## John Purcell

Theta said:


> Where do you follow Jerry?  I like him as well. Seems no nonsense.



He is on DVC Fan and Pete’s Monday show..


----------



## Paul Stupin

Ssplashhmtn said:


> Disney’s market value today is $228 Billion.   And the company value is *up* over the last 18 months - higher than mid April 2019.  Revenue isn’t what they want, but apparently the business isn’t suffering.
> 
> So I don’t agree with you that it is okay for the rofr process to take longer than the guidelines Disney created, causing sellers and buyers potential financial setback.  Their motivation should be their own commitments/guidelines, and underlying respect for their extremely loyal customer base.


I understand your point, but none of us really know what the reason for the delay is. Personally, to me its pretty clear that its Covid related and not some Machiavellian scheme to kill the resale market. But that's just one uninformed opinion. The evidence seems to suggest that there have been cutbacks at DVC slowing down the whole resale process, and frustrating all of us DVC members. But we don't know how many DVC employees are responsible for ROFR. Is it one guy with a laptop at home, whose schedule allots one or two days a week for this? Have layoffs significantly diminished the number of team members responsible for ROFR? 

The problem is, we just don't know, so the best anyone can do is just guess. One thought. So many of the resale brokers are former DVC employees. Maybe they know. Has anyone's broker shed any light on the situation?


----------



## John Purcell

Ssplashhmtn said:


> Disney’s market value today is $228 Billion.   And the company value is *up* over the last 18 months - higher than mid April 2019.  Revenue isn’t what they want, but apparently the business isn’t suffering.
> 
> So I don’t agree with you that it is okay for the rofr process to take longer than the guidelines Disney created, causing sellers and buyers potential financial setback.  Their motivation should be their own commitments/guidelines, and underlying respect for their extremely loyal customer base.



Great post!!!  DIS is a publicly traded company and their Directors want customers to be happy because it’s generally good for shareholders’ value. However with ROFR, their interests, your interests and the seller’s interests are at complete odds.

Make no mistake: DVC (and parent co) would want ROFR to take 6+ months to have an unlimited inventory in the event someone calls DVC sales to buy a sold out resort. So, there is a tight rope they have to walk with our avid and loyal base vs. bottom line / sales...

UGH, AND HERE COMES my wacky conspiracy theory : I am in the minority who thinks it’s too convenient to assume the long ROFR is COVID related. I mean if it were truly a $/point value proposition, I could have an algorithm within 2-3 hours (and a 250 billion company can probably do it sooner!!).  It’s about having a HUGE inventory of contracts at disposal if a buyer calls DVC for a sold out resort (Would they tell them they are wait listed when they can go to a big broker to get exactly what they want, except cheaper?).

before judgement- I pledged generously towards Cast Member Pantry last month, so I care for the people, but not for the pennies per share a 60+ vs 15 day ROFR involves.


----------



## Sandisw

John Purcell said:


> Great post!!!  DIS is a publicly traded company and their Directors want customers to be happy because it’s generally good for shareholders’ value. However with ROFR, their interests, your interests and the seller’s interests are at complete odds.
> 
> Make no mistake: DVC (and parent co) would want ROFR to take 6+ months to have an unlimited inventory in the event someone calls DVC sales to buy a sold out resort. So, there is a tight rope they have to walk with our avid and loyal base vs. bottom line / sales...
> 
> UGH, AND HERE COMES my wacky conspiracy theory : I am in the minority who thinks it’s too convenient to assume the long ROFR is COVID related. I mean if it were truly a $/point value proposition, I could have an algorithm within 2-3 hours (and a 250 billion company can probably do it sooner!!).  It’s about having a HUGE inventory of contracts at disposal if a buyer calls DVC for a sold out resort (Would they tell them they are wait listed when they can go to a big broker to get exactly what they want, except cheaper?).
> 
> before judgement- I pledged generously towards Cast Member Pantry last month, so I care for the people, but not for the pennies per share a 60+ vs 15 day ROFR involves.



What I can tell you is that many areas of the company went to bare bones staff for divisions not doing what the normally do,  

At DVD, it was reported a while ago that they had only 2 people working on this and of course, with all the resale contract, taking 45 days to 50 days in the spring....mine took 46 I think...is understandable.

Brokers and title companies adjusted their practices to account for it as well.

In the end, though, DVD should be expected to keep up their end of the deal especially when they have already been given an extra month in most cases than pre Covid,


----------



## John Purcell

Sandisw said:


> What I can tell you is that many areas of the company went to bare bones staff for divisions not doing what the normally do,
> 
> At DVD, it was reported a while ago that they had only 2 people working on this and of course, with all the resale contract, taking 45 days to 50 days in the spring....mine took 46 I think...is understandable.
> 
> Brokers and title companies adjusted their practices to account for it as well.
> 
> In the end, though, DVD should be expected to keep up their end of the deal especially when they have already been given an extra month in most cases than pre Covid,



I agree but the folks who waive are let-go first for a reason, only because it serves “The Purpose” (profit). It seemed awfully soon / convenient too. I mean DVC resale gets fees for this, their resale volume in 2020 is unsurpassed, so why cut to 2 people? It just SOUNDS convenient, and I am a skeptic, so may I am overthinking this?  Also I just put an offer in on SSR, so maybe I am not too skeptical.


----------



## gisele2

E2ME2 said:


> The one I have in ROFR had 110 Days on the contract closing.  Iasked if that was in error, and was told that it was to allow for COVID-Delays, based on their recent experiences.


Mine too.


----------



## Sandisw

John Purcell said:


> I agree but the folks who waive are let-go first for a reason, only because it serves “The Purpose” (profit). It seemed awfully soon / convenient too. I mean DVC resale gets fees for this, their resale volume in 2020 is unsurpassed, so why cut to 2 people? It just SOUNDS convenient, and I am a skeptic, so may I am overthinking this?  Also I just put an offer in on SSR, so maybe I am not too skeptical.



Actually, that is not how it happened in many divisions of the company.  As I have shared, my child is on furlough from one of them.


----------



## Madmavis

ahward said:


> This give me hope of hearing soon! Mine was sent 09/13!!


Mine was sent on 9/9 also a 50 pointer for SSR and I’m still waiting


----------



## Nikred513

Just now on day 31 for me, doing my best to wait it out to at least day 45 before asking the broker for an update.


----------



## hlhlaw07

Disney isn’t doing anything wrong with regards to ROFR. They are doing exactly what they are allowed to do. The only party doing anything wrong is the closing companies.

If the closing date comes and Disney has not notified of its decision, doesn’t mean a decision on ROFR hasn’t been made. By failing to act by scheduled closing, Disney has in fact made a decision to pass on ROFR. That’s how ROFRs work.

If closing companies want a piece of paper memorializing that decision, that’s on them.

If your closing date comes without hearing from Disney, you passed ROFR. The contract is yours. Disney cannot take it after the scheduled closing date as their right to do so expires when the scheduled closing date arrives, and it is not revived by the closing company’s dereliction of their duty to close under the terms of the contract. So as long as you don’t mind waiting on the paperwork, you are guaranteed the contract.

You could spend hours upon hours of researching all the deeds and ROFR filings and you will not find one instance of Disney taking a contract and attempting to exercise ROFR after a scheduled closing date. Because that’s not how the law works, and Disney knows it. They are only taking longer because brokers are giving them longer. Whether you get a piece of paper from Disney affirmatively stating they decline to exercise ROFR or they just do nothing in the time allotted to them under the contract, in the eyes of the law it is all the same. There is no difference between those two scenarios. They both equate to a decision on ROFR and the contract legally being yours to buy.


----------



## Gerbilsting

Sandisw said:


> What I can tell you is that many areas of the company went to bare bones staff for divisions not doing what the normally do,
> 
> At DVD, it was reported a while ago that they had only 2 people working on this and of course, with all the resale contract, taking 45 days to 50 days in the spring....mine took 46 I think...is understandable.
> 
> Brokers and title companies adjusted their practices to account for it as well.
> 
> In the end, though, DVD should be expected to keep up their end of the deal especially when they have already been given an extra month in most cases than pre Covid,




I agree with this, 100%! I also agree with the folks who are hypothesizing that resale contract turn around times just aren't a priority. Dollars and cents. 

I do also think they know what they're doing. Corporate life, there's only so many dollars alloted in the budget. I have a project management based position in a large corporation and budgetary constraints are always an issue. You know there's a problem, you know it needs to be fixed, but you have to triage. You basically hope nothing implodes until you can work your way down to that priority. 

I can't imagine the nightmare the leaders in DVD are dealing with... Picking and choosing where to drop the ball is not an ideal situation for anyone. Consumers OR cast members.

That all being said, I also believe that Disney won't change unless title companies or brokers see enough issues that they push their contractual rights via a lawsuit. Nothing will make funds magically appear in budgets faster than the threat of a lawsuit your org knows you're going to lose. I have seen entire restructures in reaction to a single lawsuit, or fine.


----------



## Gerbilsting

hlhlaw07 said:


> Disney isn’t doing anything wrong with regards to ROFR. They are doing exactly what they are allowed to do. The only party doing anything wrong is the closing companies.
> 
> If the closing date comes and Disney has not notified of its decision, doesn’t mean a decision on ROFR hasn’t been made. By failing to act by scheduled closing, Disney has in fact made a decision to pass on ROFR. That’s how ROFRs work.
> 
> If closing companies want a piece of paper memorializing that decision, that’s on them.
> 
> If your closing date comes without hearing from Disney, you passed ROFR. The contract is yours. Disney cannot take it after the scheduled closing date as their right to do so expires when the scheduled closing date arrives, and it is not revived by the closing company’s dereliction of their duty to close under the terms of the contract. So as long as you don’t mind waiting on the paperwork, you are guaranteed the contract.
> 
> You could spend hours upon hours of researching all the deeds and ROFR filings and you will not find one instance of Disney taking a contract and attempting to exercise ROFR after a scheduled closing date. Because that’s not how the law works, and Disney knows it. They are only taking longer because brokers are giving them longer. Whether you get a piece of paper from Disney affirmatively stating they decline to exercise ROFR or they just do nothing in the time allotted to them under the contract, in the eyes of the law it is all the same. There is no difference between those two scenarios. They both equate to a decision on ROFR and the contract legally being yours to buy.




I did not know this! This is interesting! Question: Do you know if Disney has refused to send the Estoppel or load membership in the cases where they moved forward with after the official close date on the contract with no ROFR response? Wouldn't that complicate the situation with Disney accepting they passed ROFR, but then refusing to do anything else?


----------



## softballmom3

I have been watching this thread for awhile now just waiting for ROFR to start coming through one way or another for people.  I want to put an offer in somewhere but don't want to if it's taking this crazy amount of time for them to come through.  Fingers crossed for everyone waiting!


----------



## ScubaCat

MortimerMouse said:


> MortimerMouse---$99-$16830-170-WL/BRV-Aug- 0/20,0/21,170/22-Sent 9/24
> 
> Seller pays 2020 & 2021 dues


Could you please reformat that with the link in post#1?


----------



## ohmyminnie

Gerbilsting said:


> I did not know this! This is interesting! Question: Do you know if Disney has refused to send the Estoppel or load membership in the cases where they moved forward with after the official close date on the contract with no ROFR response? Wouldn't that complicate the situation with Disney accepting they passed ROFR, but then refusing to do anything else?


I have been waiting on estoppel for a contract that was supposedly ROFRed on 9/14.  I never received notification about it, but the broker informed me that it passed.  It has been over a month now, and we can't close because for some reason Disney is holding up the estoppel.  Broker says Disney is ignoring her emails requesting further information.


----------



## Stargazer65

ohmyminnie said:


> I have been waiting on estoppel for a contract that was supposedly ROFRed on 9/14.  I never received notification about it, but the broker informed me that it passed.  It has been over a month now, and we can't close because for some reason Disney is holding up the estoppel.  Broker says Disney is ignoring her emails requesting further information.


Very strange, I got ROFR on a contract 9/22 and closed on 10/6. I don't understand the inconsistencies.


----------



## Brianstl

This is what the Florida statue states when it comes to how long Disney has to provide estoppel. 



> Within 10 business days after receiving a written or electronic request therefor from a unit owner or the unit owner’s designee, or a unit mortgagee or the unit mortgagee’s designee, the association shall issue the estoppel certificate.


----------



## rchristiansen

Hopefully this won’t be an issue. But how long can a deposit be held in escrow for? Indefinitely?


----------



## ohmyminnie

Brianstl said:


> This is what the Florida statue states when it comes to how long Disney has to provide estoppel.


It is really strange.  I purchased 2 other contracts this summer (all with the same title company, and the broker on this one is the same as one of the other ones) and they went very smoothly.  The seller is in the US.  Both the title company and broker say we just have to wait, Disney isn't responding to them.  I did think it was strange that i never got an email notification that it passed ROFR.  I had been waiting over a month, then contacted the broker and that is how I was told it passed.  She said I should have received an email.  This whole process started on August 3.    I feel bad for the sellers, I imagine they are wanting their money.


----------



## azcamper

azcamper---$112-$64535-565-AKV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 996/21, 565/22- sent 9/8, passed 10/22


----------



## mattywisco

azcamper said:


> azcamper---$112-$64535-565-AKV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 996/21, 565/22- sent 9/8, passed 10/22
> Congrats!! That's quite the points


----------



## Lcroker

$122-$7,012-50-OKW(extended)-Aug-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 10/2


----------



## Wedgeout

azcamper said:


> azcamper---$112-$64535-565-AKV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 996/21, 565/22- sent 9/8, passed 10/22


No longer a camper,,now a full glamper!! Big Welcome Home with that contract. Congratulations and we have a “Passed”!!!


----------



## Ruttangel

rchristiansen said:


> Hopefully this won’t be an issue. But how long can a deposit be held in escrow for? Indefinitely?


I’ve had funds in an escrow since 7/25,
I had a contract taken in late August and used the same funds as deposit for another contract. It was never returned to me.
That new contract was sent to ROFR on 9/8 but no response yet


----------



## jomik1

Ruttangel said:


> I’ve had funds in an escrow since 7/25,
> I had a contract taken in late August and used the same funds as deposit for another contract. It was never returned to me.
> That new contract was sent to ROFR on 9/8 but no response yet


We did the same thing.  Had a contract taken on 10/1 and submitted a new one on 10/5.  Same broker.  They just held on to my deposit.  At this rate, I think I'll be lucky if I hear by Thanksgiving!!


----------



## mattywisco

These long waits are so discouraging right now - almost wish we would have just bought a 100 pt direct at OKW back in September like we almost did. If they were still selling gold passes to DVC members we would have, but we are waiting to go direct until that comes back.


----------



## Friendinme

azcamper said:


> azcamper---$112-$64535-565-AKV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 996/21, 565/22- sent 9/8, passed 10/22


Congrats!


----------



## jbreen2010

mattywisco said:


> These long waits are so discouraging right now - almost wish we would have just bought a 100 pt direct at OKW back in September like we almost did. If they were still selling gold passes to DVC members we would have, but we are waiting to go direct until that comes back.




Don't regret it.  We bought resale to save money and are then bogged down with the wait....it's what we signed up for.  Candidly the resale market is nice too because people are trying to get rid of contracts for various reasons, so we're also helping someone out who is trying to get rid of a contract.  

I just do feel bad b/c these delays just hold up sellers from getting the cash, brokers from making their cash, and honestly Disney from making some money off of me b/c I'm not buying the park tickets till this contract can close and i can book my stay.  LOL


----------



## mattywisco

jbreen2010 said:


> Don't regret it.  We bought resale to save money and are then bogged down with the wait....it's what we signed up for.  Candidly the resale market is nice too because people are trying to get rid of contracts for various reasons, so we're also helping someone out who is trying to get rid of a contract.
> 
> I just do feel bad b/c these delays just hold up sellers from getting the cash, brokers from making their cash, and honestly Disney from making some money off of me b/c I'm not buying the park tickets till this contract can close and i can book my stay.  LOL


Exactly, we have APs, but we sure as hell would be buying food and other stuff there quicker


----------



## Gerbilsting

Gerbilsting---$117-$19570-160-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 9/8/2020, passed 10/22/2020


----------



## Friendinme

Gerbilsting said:


> Gerbilsting---$117-$19570-160-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 9/8/2020, passed 10/22/2020


Yay! Congrats!


----------



## Gerbilsting

Friendinme said:


> Yay! Congrats!



Thank you! Hopefully they continue to increase the temp of these passes. Good luck all! I hope your ROFR days are nigh!


----------



## Cabius

Cabius---$145-$29915-200-PVB-Sep-0/19, 325/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays MF ‘20- sent 10/22

First-time resale buyer here (bought 100 pts direct before the increase a few weeks ago.) I’m excited to sit around and wait... and wait... and wait...


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Cabius said:


> Cabius---$145-$29915-200-PVB-Sep-0/19, 325/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays MF ‘20- sent 10/22
> 
> First-time resale buyer here (bought 100 pts direct before the increase a few weeks ago.) I’m excited to sit around and wait... and wait... and wait...


Nice - did you buy your 100 direct at PVB?  Same use year?  And yes - wait is right, sigh


----------



## Cabius

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Nice - did you buy your 100 direct at PVB?  Same use year?  And yes - wait is right, sigh



Yes, same UY at PVB. I had my eye on a few 200pt PVB listings with Sept UYs. This was my first choice and first offer. 

Now I’m just hoping I can get the points in time to bank/use them - especially the 125 banked from ‘19!


----------



## MortimerMouse

ScubaCat said:


> Could you please reformat that with the link in post#1?


Done!


----------



## Kenito

Kenito---$127-$22940-175-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 199/21, 175/22 - sent 9/8, passed 10/22

Addonitis now cured.


----------



## E2ME2

Kenito said:


> Kenito---$127-$22940-175-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 199/21, 175/22 - sent 9/8, passed 10/22
> 
> Addonitis now cured.


AWESOME !!! - 
Congratulations Kenito -  I hope I'm next


----------



## Madmavis

I’m seeing a lot of contracts passing that we’re sent on 9/8. Mine was sent on 9/9 so this gives me hope that I’ll hear something soon!


----------



## CP3uhoh

Positive story (in comparison), we passed ROFR on 9/30 in 31 days (CCV) estoppel did take a while but got our closing Docs Monday, sent yesterday and actually closed today. Seller was just as quick. So hopefully the points appear within 3 weeks. Will be calling member services in two to nudge maybe.

On the flip side, today is day 43 on ROFR on a GCV contract for us too.


----------



## Jaydee51

azcamper said:


> azcamper---$112-$64535-565-AKV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 996/21, 565/22- sent 9/8, passed 10/22


there is hope!  congrats!


----------



## John Purcell

John Purcell said:


> I agree but the folks who waive are let-go first for a reason, only because it serves “The Purpose” (profit). It seemed awfully soon / convenient too. I mean DVC resale gets fees for this, their resale volume in 2020 is unsurpassed, so why cut to 2 people? It just SOUNDS convenient, and I am a skeptic, so may I am overthinking this?  Also I just put an offer in on SSR, so maybe I am not too skeptical.



And


Sandisw said:


> Actually, that is not how it happened in many divisions of the company.  As I have shared, my child is on furlough from one of them.




I am so sorry to hear, and I am and will continue to support the CM Pantry for this cause. I am so angry about the 28k laid off while their stock has rebounded WAY more than anyone could have assumed.

I feel like Schultz will not stop at anything to disenfranchise resale buyers, including the estimated ~230 DVC layoffs. I only infer that Disney would prefer their wage costs to target/ prefer revenue (new contracts) not costs (processors of resale, etc). But I know many DVC sales reps out of work too.

I think the folks who feel most disenfranchised by DVC (white carders) will get more and more disenfranchised. But this is my Festivus’ airing of grievances (!).


----------



## gisele2

Kenito said:


> Kenito---$127-$22940-175-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 199/21, 175/22 - sent 9/8, passed 10/22
> 
> Addonitis now cured.


That gives me hope !


----------



## hlhlaw07

Gerbilsting said:


> I did not know this! This is interesting! Question: Do you know if Disney has refused to send the Estoppel or load membership in the cases where they moved forward with after the official close date on the contract with no ROFR response? Wouldn't that complicate the situation with Disney accepting they passed ROFR, but then refusing to do anything else?


I wouldn’t worry about hypotheticals like that. Disney is very aware of legal obligations and how their ROFR works. They literally wrote the contract provision which provides the ROFR and included the language that states you may close if you do not hear from them by closing as long as you gave them at least 30 days to make a decision. A lot of people like to assume Disney is acting in bad faith during the resale process, but really they are doing everything they are supposed to do.

But even if the alternate universe became reality and they did start operating in bad faith, it wouldn’t serve their interest and would work against them. You never want to be a party who has operated in bad faith under a contract and then try to have a provision of the contract enforced in your favor. I’m not a lawyer for Disney, but I will guarantee you their lawyers know that basic contract law maxim.

As to delays with estoppel, I’m inclined to believe the blame there also lies with the closing companies.  I think some closing companies unnecessarily delay the process because of when they request estoppel. I think some closing companies are so busy that they are actually working against a swift closing process. If you are with one of those closing companies, you will likely get the spiel that estoppel will come 2-3 weeks after ROFR. If you are with a closing company that provides better service, you will probably receive your closing papers shortly after passing ROFR. I’m not saying certain closing companies are lying about how long estoppel takes (although they very well could be) but I am saying there is a huge difference in the efficiency of your contract processing depending on your closing company.  That’s based on my experience with multiple closing companies. With one closing company, I always received my closing papers 2-3 weeks after passing ROFR. With another closing company, like clockwork, the closing papers always show up within 2 days of passing ROFR (to include a contract this summer at the height of the COVID delays). Obviously, that’s anecdotal, but over the years I have seen it play out that way for others on the boards as well.


----------



## ohmyminnie

hlhlaw07 said:


> I wouldn’t worry about hypotheticals like that. Disney is very aware of legal obligations and how their ROFR works. They literally wrote the contract provision which provides the ROFR and included the language that states you may close if you do not hear from them by closing as long as you gave them at least 30 days to make a decision. A lot of people like to assume Disney is acting in bad faith during the resale process, but really they are doing everything they are supposed to do.
> 
> But even if the alternate universe became reality and they did start operating in bad faith, it wouldn’t serve their interest and would work against them. You never want to be a party who has operated in bad faith under a contract and then try to have a provision of the contract enforced in your favor. I’m not a lawyer for Disney, but I will guarantee you their lawyers know that basic contract law maxim.
> 
> As to delays with estoppel, I’m inclined to believe the blame there also lies with the closing companies.  I think some closing companies unnecessarily delay the process because of when they request estoppel. I think some closing companies are so busy that they are actually working against a swift closing process. If you are with one of those closing companies, you will likely get the spiel that estoppel will come 2-3 weeks after ROFR. If you are with a closing company that provides better service, you will probably receive your closing papers shortly after passing ROFR. I’m not saying certain closing companies are lying about how long estoppel takes (although they very well could be) but I am saying there is a huge difference in the efficiency of your contract processing depending on your closing company.  That’s based on my experience with multiple closing companies. With one closing company, I always received my closing papers 2-3 weeks after passing ROFR. With another closing company, like clockwork, the closing papers always show up within 2 days of passing ROFR (to include a contract this summer at the height of the COVID delays). Obviously, that’s anecdotal, but over the years I have seen it play out that way for others on the boards as well.


In my case, I am using the same closing company I used for the two other resales I purchased this summer.  Both of those went very quickly and smoothly, and I had great confidence in the closing company.  This time (passed ROFR 9/14) they are telling me they are waiting on estoppel and it is out of their hands.  If they contact tried to contact Disney, they say Disney would just say they are working as quickly as they can.  The broker (also used for one of the contracts this summer, and a very reputable company) tells me they have contacted Disney and are being ignored.   No idea what is going on, but as long as I eventually get my escrow money back if it doesn't go through, I'll just wait it out.  So strange!!


----------



## hlhlaw07

ohmyminnie said:


> In my case, I am using the same closing company I used for the two other resales I purchased this summer.  Both of those went very quickly and smoothly, and I had great confidence in the closing company.  This time (passed ROFR 9/14) they are telling me they are waiting on estoppel and it is out of their hands.  If they contact tried to contact Disney, they say Disney would just say they are working as quickly as they can.  The broker (also used for one of the contracts this summer, and a very reputable company) tells me they have contacted Disney and are being ignored.   No idea what is going on, but as long as I eventually get my escrow money back if it doesn't go through, I'll just wait it out.  So strange!!


Like I said, it was anecdotal evidence, so pretty open to contradicting.  I think where we are at now is pretty unprecedented with how many people they have let go. Administrative delays don’t seem too unreasonable in light of the circumstances (but that also doesn’t mean Disney gets more time than you allow them). It’s just hard for me to believe that Disney is intentionally trying to screw everyone with the delays. I’m a big fan of Occam’s razor so to me the most plausible explanation is they are having a hard time keeping up right now. Maybe I’m just a naive Disney loving person. But I also have to wonder why so many people would continue to give money to a company they see as evil genius just trying to screw its customers over.


----------



## ohmyminnie

hlhlaw07 said:


> Like I said, it was anecdotal evidence, so pretty open to contradicting.  I think where we are at now is pretty unprecedented with how many people they have let go. Administrative delays don’t seem too unreasonable in light of the circumstances (but that also doesn’t mean Disney gets more time than you allow them). It’s just hard for me to believe that Disney is intentionally trying to screw everyone with the delays. I’m a big fan of Occam’s razor so to me the most plausible explanation is they are having a hard time keeping up right now. Maybe I’m just a naive Disney loving person. But I also have to wonder why so many people would continue to give money to a company they see as evil genius just trying to screw its customers over.


I totally agree, I don't think it is intentional.  Those layoffs are difficult, for sure. It's just hard to see other people closing in the typical 1-2 weeks after ROFR and mine is taking unusually long and no one will tell me anything.   I feel bad for the sellers as well.


----------



## Sandisw

John Purcell said:


> And
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry to hear, and I am and will continue to support the CM Pantry for this cause. I am so angry about the 28k laid off while their stock has rebounded WAY more than anyone could have assumed.
> 
> I feel like Schultz will not stop at anything to disenfranchise resale buyers, including the estimated ~230 DVC layoffs. I only infer that Disney would prefer their wage costs to target/ prefer revenue (new contracts) not costs (processors of resale, etc). But I know many DVC sales reps out of work too.
> 
> I think the folks who feel most disenfranchised by DVC (white carders) will get more and more disenfranchised. But this is my Festivus’ airing of grievances (!).



I don’t doubt that DVC is moving in a direction to make direct a better choice over resale, even with the additional cost,

I just don’t believe that the furloughed those responsible for ROFR to make the process harder,  Most divisions kept just a few and they were the managers and not the ones who normally do the job.

Now that sales are started again, maybe more will come back, even with layoffs.


----------



## Lorana

Sandisw said:


> I just don’t believe that the furloughed those responsible for ROFR to make the process harder, Most divisions kept just a few and they were the managers and not the ones who normally do the job.


I don’t think they did it with the intent of making resale harder. But I don’t doubt that when the Sr Managers were told “layoff/furlough X%” they would have gone through a prioritization exercise that factored in the cost of employees plus the value of the roles. Servicing resale contracts was likely not high on that list and made an “easy” place to lose a few roles in order to keep other necessary roles.


----------



## Sandisw

Lorana said:


> I don’t think they did it with the intent of making resale harder. But I don’t doubt that when the Sr Managers were told “layoff/furlough X%” they would have gone through a prioritization exercise that factored in the cost of employees plus the value of the roles. Servicing resale contracts was likely not high on that list and made an “easy” place to lose a few roles in order to keep other necessary roles.



All I can say is that Is not how it went from the information I have.  If a division wasn’t even open, pretty much everyone went other than top managers who took on the roles of others.  Didn’t matter what the person did, even in cases where they may have been the only one responsible.


----------



## Jaydee51

hlhlaw07 said:


> I wouldn’t worry about hypotheticals like that. Disney is very aware of legal obligations and how their ROFR works. They literally wrote the contract provision which provides the ROFR and included the language that states you may close if you do not hear from them by closing as long as you gave them at least 30 days to make a decision. A lot of people like to assume Disney is acting in bad faith during the resale process, but really they are doing everything they are supposed to do.
> 
> But even if the alternate universe became reality and they did start operating in bad faith, it wouldn’t serve their interest and would work against them. You never want to be a party who has operated in bad faith under a contract and then try to have a provision of the contract enforced in your favor. I’m not a lawyer for Disney, but I will guarantee you their lawyers know that basic contract law maxim.
> 
> As to delays with estoppel, I’m inclined to believe the blame there also lies with the closing companies.  I think some closing companies unnecessarily delay the process because of when they request estoppel. I think some closing companies are so busy that they are actually working against a swift closing process. If you are with one of those closing companies, you will likely get the spiel that estoppel will come 2-3 weeks after ROFR. If you are with a closing company that provides better service, you will probably receive your closing papers shortly after passing ROFR. I’m not saying certain closing companies are lying about how long estoppel takes (although they very well could be) but I am saying there is a huge difference in the efficiency of your contract processing depending on your closing company.  That’s based on my experience with multiple closing companies. With one closing company, I always received my closing papers 2-3 weeks after passing ROFR. With another closing company, like clockwork, the closing papers always show up within 2 days of passing ROFR (to include a contract this summer at the height of the COVID delays). Obviously, that’s anecdotal, but over the years I have seen it play out that way for others on the boards as well.


there is also language in most contracts automatically extending the contract if estoppel is received within certain time period, usually 30 -45 days. so title companies are in no rush to close and do fear buyers backing out, bc buyers cannot just back out - contrary to initial impressions. 
just my 2 cents.


----------



## EM Lawrence

My resale contract did not have language about extending the closing date, and knowing what I know now, I would not sign a contract that contained that language. It took me 62 days to pass ROFR and the contract had a 90 day closing on it.  I told my broker I was not going to close if it could not be done on or before the closing date. We closed within a week of passing ROFR.


----------



## Lorana

Lorana said:


> Lorana---$104-$5945-50-SSR-Sep-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/14, passed 10/21


Just got closing docs today, and looks like the final closing costs are a little less than originally quoted!  Final is:

 Lorana---$104-$5904-50-SSR-Sep-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/14, passed 10/21


----------



## Junior-Beto

Junior-Beto---$108-$17933-160-AKV-Jun-0/19, 125/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 10/13


----------



## LilyJC

Lorana said:


> Just got closing docs today, and looks like the final closing costs are a little less than originally quoted!



I always love when that happens! Even if it’s just $20 I still feel proud to save some money.


----------



## Friendinme

Lorana said:


> Just got closing docs today, and looks like the final closing costs are a little less than originally quoted!  Final is:
> 
> Lorana---$104-$5904-50-SSR-Sep-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/14, passed 10/21


Congrats!!!!


----------



## Paul Stupin

ohmyminnie said:


> I totally agree, I don't think it is intentional.  Those layoffs are difficult, for sure. It's just hard to see other people closing in the typical 1-2 weeks after ROFR and mine is taking unusually long and no one will tell me anything.   I feel bad for the sellers as well.


I agree as well. I really don’t think all these conspiracy theories are valid. That said, with a reduced staff I don’t think they’re wildly motivated to speed things up either.


----------



## macman123

Lorana said:


> Lorana---$104-$5904-50-SSR-Sep-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/14, passed 10/21



Thats a good deal!


----------



## Lorana

macman123 said:


> Thats a good deal!


Thanks!!  I was pretty excited to get a 50-pointer for $104!


----------



## BonesMello

BonesMello---$94-$19475-200-SSR-March-0/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 10/23/2020

I've been a long time lurker on these boards, decided it was time to give back when we finally took the DVC plunge.  We're pretty excited about this deal.  Here's hoping it makes it through ROFR!!


----------



## macman123

BonesMello said:


> BonesMello---$94-$19475-200-SSR-March-0/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 10/23/2020
> 
> I've been a long time lurker on these boards, decided it was time to give back when we finally took the DVC plunge.  We're pretty excited about this deal.  Here's hoping it makes it through ROFR!!



Sadly it does seem within the range of taken ones for SSR. I think anything $100pp or over would have been ok.

https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-september-20-report/
But fingers crossed.


----------



## Bing Showei

macman123 said:


> Sadly it does seem within the range of taken ones for SSR. I think anything $100pp or over would have been ok.
> 
> https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-september-20-report/
> But fingers crossed.


Hmmm... I wonder why these oh-so helpful “reports” don’t include lowest prices passed. 

Highlighting for potential buyers the highest price taken seems to tell a convenient narrative.


----------



## Lorana

Bing Showei said:


> Hmmm... I wonder why these oh-so helpful “reports” don’t include lowest prices passed.
> 
> Highlighting for potential buyers the highest price taken seems to tell a convenient narrative.


Right?  As we’ve seen on this board, sometimes the same low price point is taken, sometimes it passes.


----------



## Ruttangel

Lorana said:


> Thanks!!  I was pretty excited to get a 50-pointer for $104!


I know I mentioned this in another thread but I can’t see any contracts under 100 points taken this year.

Something to bear in mind that people can be super aggressive on these small point contracts.
must be the fees being a higher portion of the overall cost.


----------



## pangyal

Kenito said:


> Kenito---$127-$22940-175-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 199/21, 175/22 - sent 9/8, passed 10/22
> 
> Addonitis now cured.



We'll see


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## Hjs33

BonesMello said:


> BonesMello---$94-$19475-200-SSR-March-0/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 10/23/2020
> 
> I've been a long time lurker on these boards, decided it was time to give back when we finally took the DVC plunge.  We're pretty excited about this deal.  Here's hoping it makes it through ROFR!!


Congrats!  Great price!


----------



## CP3uhoh

Just curious, I’ve seen a lot of people rightfully point out about the fact that after 30 days Disney has essentially waived the ROFR, but also that title companies don’t like to close without official notice. I’m curious if anyone has dropped a deal because it took too long to close and if so was the escrow refunded?


----------



## Jaydee51

CP3uhoh said:


> Just curious, I’ve seen a lot of people rightfully point out about the fact that after 30 days Disney has essentially waived the ROFR, but also that title companies don’t like to close without official notice. I’m curious if anyone has dropped a deal because it took too long to close and if so was the escrow refunded?


I wonder the same


----------



## Paul Stupin

BonesMello said:


> BonesMello---$94-$19475-200-SSR-March-0/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 10/23/2020
> 
> I've been a long time lurker on these boards, decided it was time to give back when we finally took the DVC plunge.  We're pretty excited about this deal.  Here's hoping it makes it through ROFR!!


Good luck! I assume you were aware that Disney has been taking a whole lot of SSR contracts at this price.


----------



## Bing Showei

CP3uhoh said:


> Just curious, I’ve seen a lot of people rightfully point out about the fact that after 30 days Disney has essentially waived the ROFR, but also that title companies don’t like to close without official notice. I’m curious if anyone has dropped a deal because it took too long to close and if so was the escrow refunded?


This is a common misunderstanding. Disney has to have *at least* 30 days to exercise ROFR. They actually have until closing to do so.

So as to avoid crossing the bridge you are asking about, most title companies will set the closing date well beyond the minimum 30 days, with one company presently setting closing at 110 days subsequent to a fully executed contract.

Few people run up against that deadline for ROFR. More often, it will be Seller/Buyer issues that push up against closing dates.

ETA: once the closing date passes without closing, Buyer would be entitled to both pull out of the sale and receive a refund of all monies in escrow. More often, parties will agree to an extension given how much time has already been put into the effort.


----------



## Jaydee51

Bing Showei said:


> This is a common misunderstanding. Disney has to have *at least* 30 days to exercise ROFR. They actually have until closing to do so.
> 
> So as to avoid crossing the bridge you are asking about, most title companies will set the closing date well beyond the minimum 30 days, with one company presently setting closing at 110 days subsequent to a fully executed contract.
> 
> Few people run up against that deadline for ROFR. More often, it will be Seller/Buyer issues that push up against closing dates.
> 
> ETA: once the closing date passes without closing, Buyer would be entitled to both pull out of the sale and receive a refund of all monies in escrow. More often, parties will agree to an extension given how much time has already been put into the effort.


respectfully disagree.  title companies compensate for this by automatically extending contracts to prevent that.


----------



## Sandisw

CP3uhoh said:


> Just curious, I’ve seen a lot of people rightfully point out about the fact that after 30 days Disney has essentially waived the ROFR, but also that title companies don’t like to close without official notice. I’m curious if anyone has dropped a deal because it took too long to close and if so was the escrow refunded?



Not exactly. They have to be given at least 30 days but have up to closing to waive. 

It’s once the closing date has passed they have essentially waived it. 

Once that closing  date passes, a buyer can withdraw and will get the deposit back.


----------



## jbreen2010

CP3uhoh said:


> Just curious, I’ve seen a lot of people rightfully point out about the fact that after 30 days Disney has essentially waived the ROFR, but also that title companies don’t like to close without official notice. I’m curious if anyone has dropped a deal because it took too long to close and if so was the escrow refunded?



My closing date is set to Monday 10/26.
It was set at (I think) 75 days out when we submitted on 8/11.
I talked to broker and title - they will not close until disney issues ROFR notice and estoppel even if unofficially waives in some context. Yes, I can technically walk away but I don’t really want to...and was told seller needs to sell so I don’t think they’re going anywhere.

Im still unsure what DVC is doing to be honest - they’ve passed contracts submitted as late as mid-September. I wish they would just pass them in chronological order but it appears they are not. I am sure seller is ready for their cash & I am ready to become a first time DVC owner.

Title co and broker (both large companies) both can’t seem to get any info out of DVC as to the hold up and nobody will move forward with out something from them.


----------



## Bing Showei

Jaydee51 said:


> respectfully disagree.  title companies compensate for this by automatically extending contracts to prevent that.


Perhaps you can share language in the contract that affords the closing company an indefinite, open closing.

In the six resale contracts I have signed with four different companies, I have never seen such provisions nor surrendered such rights as a buyer. It would be good to know which companies to avoid.


----------



## Brett Wyman

Bing Showei said:


> This is a common misunderstanding. Disney has to have *at least* 30 days to exercise ROFR. They actually have until closing to do so.
> 
> So as to avoid crossing the bridge you are asking about, most title companies will set the closing date well beyond the minimum 30 days, with one company presently setting closing at 110 days subsequent to a fully executed contract.
> 
> Few people run up against that deadline for ROFR. More often, it will be Seller/Buyer issues that push up against closing dates.
> 
> ETA: once the closing date passes without closing, Buyer would be entitled to both pull out of the sale and receive a refund of all monies in escrow. More often, parties will agree to an extension given how much time has already been put into the effort.



It's odd our TC, Mason, does not explicitly state in the contract what happens if Disney simply refuses to respond to a ROFR. I will reach out to them tomorrow to see how they proceed if this happens. We submitted on 10-16. They extend the closing if the estoppel doesn't arrive within 30 days of the final date. But nowhere does it state what happens if Disney simply never replies.

Unless "*If this contract is not executed by" *_is intended to cover that as well._

*2. All fully executed and correctly completed documents with necessary funds to close this contract shall be delivered to MASON TITLE AND
ESCROW COMPANY on or before JANUARY 4, 2021. Should the estoppel certificate be delivered to the title company less than 30 days prior to
this date, then deadline shall be extended by 30 days from the title company receipt of estoppel certificate. If this contract is not executed by
SELLER by ____________ (if blank, within 7 days) upon presentation, or if Disney repurchases the contract, the deposit shall be refunded to the
BUYER. BUYER to overnight escrow money and contract to MASON TITLE AND ESCROW COMPANY by __________ (if blank, within 7 days),*
_*or contract is null and void.*_


----------



## Ssplashhmtn

jbreen2010 said:


> I talked to broker and title - they will not close until disney issues ROFR notice and estoppel even if unofficially waives in some context.



If anyone knows....Can the title company ”start the clock” on the estoppel process by requesting estoppel roughly at the same time as the broker submits the ROFR request?   (And do they do this?)

If so, estoppel should be received back fairly early in the process, and I would expect the buyer/seller should be able to close on the contracted closing date.  On that date, Disney has waived, presuming of course it is 30+ days after the rofr submission.


----------



## Grumpy Mouse

jbreen2010 said:


> My closing date is set to Monday 10/26.
> It was set at (I think) 75 days out when we submitted on 8/11.
> I talked to broker and title - they will not close until disney issues ROFR notice and estoppel even if unofficially waives in some context. Yes, I can technically walk away but I don’t really want to...and was told seller needs to sell so I don’t think they’re going anywhere.
> 
> Im still unsure what DVC is doing to be honest - they’ve passed contracts submitted as late as mid-September. I wish they would just pass them in chronological order but it appears they are not. I am sure seller is ready for their cash & I am ready to become a first time DVC owner.
> 
> Title co and broker (both large companies) both can’t seem to get any info out of DVC as to the hold up and nobody will move forward with out something from them.



"was told the seller needs to sell..."

Have you considered the possibility that DVC has identified an issue with selling this contract? Maybe the seller has loans against the timeshare; or doesn't have clear title - something that would significantly encumber their ability to sell? 

It just seems that at 75 days you can no longer consider this just "bad luck" getting thru the ROFR process - and have to consider the possibility that's there's some deeper issue with THIS contract.

I'd be asking A LOT of questions.


----------



## Bing Showei

Brett Wyman said:


> It's odd our TC, Mason, does not explicitly state in the contract what happens if Disney simply refuses to respond to a ROFR. I will reach out to them tomorrow to see how they proceed if this happens. We submitted on 10-16. They extend the closing if the estoppel doesn't arrive within 30 days of the final date. But nowhere does it state what happens if Disney simply never replies.
> 
> Unless "*If this contract is not executed by" *_is intended to cover that as well._
> 
> *2. All fully executed and correctly completed documents with necessary funds to close this contract shall be delivered to MASON TITLE AND
> ESCROW COMPANY on or before JANUARY 4, 2021. Should the estoppel certificate be delivered to the title company less than 30 days prior to
> this date, then deadline shall be extended by 30 days from the title company receipt of estoppel certificate. If this contract is not executed by
> SELLER by ____________ (if blank, within 7 days) upon presentation, or if Disney repurchases the contract, the deposit shall be refunded to the
> BUYER. BUYER to overnight escrow money and contract to MASON TITLE AND ESCROW COMPANY by __________ (if blank, within 7 days),*
> _*or contract is null and void.*_


This provision is there to protect the contract. Estoppel will normally be requested subsequent to, or concurrently with ROFR. Any challenges faced with estoppel will be indicative of a waived right of first refusal.

The ROFR clause in the Declaration of Condominium is explicit:

14.1.2.3 *If DVD fails to notify the Owner or Contenant of its election to exercise its right of first refusal prior to the proposed transfer date, then the Owner or Conenant may proceed to complete the transfer* with such bona fide third partyon terms or conditions substantially similar to terms or conditions that were offered to DVD in the notice, including at a price not lower than offered to DVD if applicable. Should, however, such a transfer to a third party not be properly consummated within four (4) months after the date the notice is transmitted to DVD, the terms and limitations of this section 14.1.2 shall again be imposed on any transfer by the Owner.*

For a title company to extend the closing despite Disney having waived ROFR, either by supplying notification or failure to providing such notification by the stated closing date, would be a violation of the contract and in direct conflict with the terms laid out by Disney themselves.

The closing date is not a fungible aspect of the contract that title companies can decide unilaterally that they will "extended" because they are afraid of "poking the bear." These are terms set forth by the contract they drafted and that all parties signed.

*From CCV Declaration Rev. 02/03/17


----------



## Brett Wyman

Bing Showei said:


> This provision is there to protect the contract. Estoppel will normally be requested subsequent to, or concurrently with ROFR. Any challenges faced with estoppel will be indicative of a waived right of first refusal.
> 
> The ROFR clause in the Declaration of Condominium is explicit:
> 
> 14.1.2.3 *If DVD fails to notify the Owner or Contenant of its election to exercise its right of first refusal prior to the proposed transfer date, then the Owner or Conenant may proceed to complete the transfer* with such bona fide third partyon terms or conditions substantially similar to terms or conditions that were offered to DVD in the notice, including at a price not lower than offered to DVD if applicable. Should, however, such a transfer to a third party not be properly consummated within four (4) months after the date the notice is transmitted to DVD, the terms and limitations of this section 14.1.2 shall again be imposed on any transfer by the Owner.*
> 
> For a title company to extend the closing despite Disney having waived ROFR, either by supplying notification or failure to providing such notification by the stated closing date, would be a violation of the contract and in direct conflict with the terms laid out by Disney themselves.
> 
> The closing date is not a fungible aspect of the contract that title companies can decide unilaterally that they will "extended" because they are afraid of "poking the bear." These are terms set forth by the contract they drafted and that all parties signed.
> 
> *From CCV Declaration Rev. 02/03/17



Thanks. I reached out to my agent and TC to see what the plans our if we don't hear anything from Disney by 30 days before the closing date(12-04-2020).


----------



## Bing Showei

Brett Wyman said:


> Thanks. I reached out to my agent and TC to see what the plans our if we don't hear anything from Disney by 30 days before the closing date(12-04-2020).


The whole kicking the can down the road and pinning in on estoppel could potentially run up against Disney's requirement that ROFR be reset after four months from when the document was sent to Disney for consideration. I don't see how the title company can justify punting on estoppel prior to the closing date which defines a clear boundary for exercising right of first refusal.

In the case of a closing date being set 110 days from execution of the sales contract (likely within days of transmission), that would a distorted interpretation of the 30-day estoppel extension clause, and essentially create a contract that is open to Disney in perpetuity.


----------



## CP3uhoh

Reason why I posed the "out" question is that by the end of this week we'll be over 50 days on ROFR on a GCV contract. Since that is going to be closed well into 2021 at this point, not thrilled about paying $200/pt for points that are going to be used other places even more times that we originally thought plus not sure I'm interested in having an interest there when the government can arbitrarily decide if you can operate your business or not. I think they may win the lawsuit and or the guidelines will change as they may not even be achievable even with a vaccine. So something will give at some point, in the interim would love to have our deposit back and move along.


----------



## lolcatparty

Currently 10 days into ROFR. Broker told me "resort notification has been taking 4-5 weeks for transfer". Does this just mean 4-5 weeks for account and points loaded after closing? Thank you.


----------



## Sandisw

lolcatparty said:


> Currently 10 days into ROFR. Broker told me "resort notification has been taking 4-5 weeks for transfer". Does this just mean 4-5 weeks for account and points loaded after closing? Thank you.



Just for MA to take the contract and transfer from seller to buyer, after you have closed, and Disney notified deed has been recorded. 

Points are loaded by MS and can be anyway from 3 days to 2 weeks right now.


----------



## Jaydee51

Bing Showei said:


> Perhaps you can share language in the contract that affords the closing company an indefinite, open closing.
> 
> In the six resale contracts I have signed with four different companies, I have never seen such provisions nor surrendered such rights as a buyer. It would be good to know which companies to avoid.



sure, here it goes:

1. this contract is subject to approval by Disney Vacation Development, Inc. Review Board
2. All fully executed and correctly completed documents with necessary funds to close this contract shall be delivered to xyz tilte company on or before December 21st, 2020. Should the estoppel certificate be delivered to the title company less than 30 days prior to this date, the deadline shall be extended by 30 days from the title company receipt of estoppel certificate.

Disney can take as long as they want, so long as estoppel is sent by December 21st, the contract is extended another 30 days. (ROFR  sent Sept 21)

Apologize for not including in first reply.  The point discussed was that brokers are not concerned with buyers walking away. Brokers have no motivation to follow up with Disney and waste time on a fools errand.  Eventually Disney will respond one way or the other and there will be a sale.

Looks like the only way for a buyer to walk away is if estoppel arrives after closing date.


----------



## Bing Showei

Jaydee51 said:


> 2. All fully executed and correctly completed documents with necessary funds to close this contract shall be delivered to xyz tilte company on or before December 21st, 2020. *Should the estoppel certificate be delivered to the title company less than 30 days prior to this date, the deadline shall be extended by 30 days *from the title company receipt of estoppel certificate.


So this clause is predicated upon delivery of the estoppel document, *not the absence of its delivery*. As such, receipt of estoppel would require passing of ROFR, which would mean ROFR passed prior to closing.

Closing date still determines the date by which Disney will have exercised ROFR.

Again, as written, this clause is to protect the contract and provide enough time for the sale transfer, not to allow the title company freedom to kick the can down the road forever.


----------



## Brianstl

Bing Showei said:


> So this clause is predicated upon delivery of the estoppel document, *not the absence of its delivery*. As such, receipt of estoppel would require passing of ROFR, which would mean ROFR passed prior to closing.
> 
> Closing date still determines the date by which Disney will have exercised ROFR.
> 
> Again, as written, this clause is to protect the contract and provide enough time for the sale transfer, not to allow the title company freedom to kick the can down the road forever.


What I don’t get about the delays on estoppel is that legally Disney must provide estoppel within ten days of request by the owner or the owner’s representative.  Are the title companies just not formally requesting estoppel on the owners behalf in exchange for avoiding the $250 fee Disney could charge them for the request and letting Disney take their time with the process?


----------



## Jaydee51

Bing Showei said:


> The whole kicking the can down the road and pinning in on estoppel could potentially run up against Disney's requirement that ROFR be reset after four months from when the document was sent to Disney for consideration. I don't see how the title company can justify punting on estoppel prior to the closing date which defines a clear boundary for exercising right of first refusal.
> 
> In the case of a closing date being set 110 days from execution of the sales contract (likely within days of transmission), that would a distorted interpretation of the 30-day estoppel extension clause, and essentially create a contract that is open to Disney in perpetuity.



knowing the language is specific to the estoppel, the question is... 
Can (or will) the title company request the estoppel before receiving ROFR response,  in order to ensure estoppel receipt before the closing date?


----------



## DonnerB

DonnerB---$135-$14882-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 10/25


----------



## Jaydee51

Brianstl said:


> What I don’t get about the delays on estoppel is that legally Disney must provide estoppel within ten days of request by the owner or the owner’s representative.  Are the title companies just not formally requesting estoppel on the owners behalf in exchange for avoiding the $250 fee Disney could charge them for the request and letting Disney take their time with the process?



I just asked this question and hope to get a response.  I'm guessing that title companies, in general, don't do this


Bing Showei said:


> So this clause is predicated upon delivery of the estoppel document, *not the absence of its delivery*. As such, receipt of estoppel would require passing of ROFR, which would mean ROFR passed prior to closing.
> 
> Closing date still determines the date by which Disney will have exercised ROFR.
> 
> Again, as written, this clause is to protect the contract and provide enough time for the sale transfer, not to allow the title company freedom to kick the can down the road forever.



Correct, we are aligned.  

Having said that, the context of the discussion was the misconception that brokers become concerned about buyers walking away if ROFR goes past xx days. 
The Buyer can only walk away if Estoppel is not received by closing date.
(yes, presumably tied to ROFR and have a entire other set of questions as to whether or not, ROFR and Estoppel request can run in parallel)


----------



## Jaydee51

Brianstl said:


> What I don’t get about the delays on estoppel is that legally Disney must provide estoppel within ten days of request by the owner or the owner’s representative.  Are the title companies just not formally requesting estoppel on the owners behalf in exchange for avoiding the $250 fee Disney could charge them for the request and letting Disney take their time with the process?



Apologize for my ignorance, what is the $250 fee contingent on?


----------



## Brianstl

Jaydee51 said:


> Apologize for my ignorance, what is the $250 fee contingent on?


Florida law allows Disney and other associations to charge up to $250 for a estoppel certificate.


----------



## Jaydee51

Brianstl said:


> Florida law allows Disney and other associations to charge up to $250 for a estoppel certificate.



Disney only charges for certain cases or all?


----------



## Paul Stupin

Have any of us ever heard of a title company issuing closing documents without a contract officially passing ROFR? One single case? If not, seems like the only course of action is to accept the inconvenience and be aware that the resale market is an incredible way to save money, but nowadays, in the middle of a pandemic, the increasing time it takes can be frustrating. That’s just the nature of the beast.

And I really don’t think threatening to walk away is an effective strategy, even if it were possible. The larger resalers and title companies deal in such volume that, honestly, I’m not sure they’d really care. It feels like so many people are complaining and demanding that the time frame shorten, almost as if it’s a constitutional right. Guess what? It isn’t!


----------



## Ssplashhmtn

Paul Stupin said:


> It feels like so many people are complaining and demanding that the time frame shorten, almost as if it’s a constitutional right. Guess what? It isn’t!


I do not think anyone is referring to the US constitution, but rather the contractual rights of the seller as outlined in the governing docs Disney itself put in place.  Yes the seller indeed has those rights. I feel sure Disney has every intention that the closing agents follow those guidelines.  

If you are at some point the seller, you will want all parties to adhere to those contractual guidelines.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Ssplashhmtn said:


> I do not think anyone is referring to the US constitution, but rather the contractual rights of the seller as outlined in the governing docs Disney itself put in place.  Yes the seller indeed has those rights. I feel sure Disney has every intention that the closing agents follow those guidelines.
> 
> If you are at some point the seller, you will want all parties to adhere to those contractual guidelines.


Whether you believe so or not, I think these are very unusual times, and whether buyers or sellers want to or not, they’re going to have to be more flexible. Unless, of course, you can give me any instances where complaining has actually sped up ROFR. If not, and said strategy is as we all know ineffective, why keep doing it?


----------



## EM Lawrence

Paul Stupin said:


> Whether you believe so or not, I think these are very unusual times, and whether buyers or sellers want to or not, they’re going to have to be more flexible. Unless, of course, you can give me any instances where complaining has actually sped up ROFR. If not, and said strategy is as we all know ineffective, why keep doing it?


I was not able to speed up ROFR by complaining, but I did get a very fast closing after ROFR by telling the broker I would walk away.  Our contract had a 90 day closing and no wording about extending the contract. I actually would have walked away too.  We had a short window of time to access our closing funds, and if we had taken the money out and not closed by a certain time, it would have had negative financial implications for us.  I don’t remember exactly, but we closed roughly a week after passing ROFR, maybe 10 days at most.  I don’t remember there being any delay at all over estoppel.  I assumed it arrived concurrent to the ROFR waiver, because we got our closing documents about two days after we passed ROFR. It only took a week/10 days to close because it took the seller a few days to return everything.


----------



## Jaydee51

Paul Stupin said:


> Have any of us ever heard of a title company issuing closing documents without a contract officially passing ROFR? One single case? If not, seems like the only course of action is to accept the inconvenience and be aware that the resale market is an incredible way to save money, but nowadays, in the middle of a pandemic, the increasing time it takes can be frustrating. That’s just the nature of the beast.
> 
> And I really don’t think threatening to walk away is an effective strategy, even if it were possible. The larger resalers and title companies deal in such volume that, honestly, I’m not sure they’d really care. It feels like so many people are complaining and demanding that the time frame shorten, almost as if it’s a constitutional right. Guess what? It isn’t!


 
I haven't heard anyone complain,  we are discussing factual terms in a legal contract,  and learning as we go.


----------



## Paul Stupin

EM Lawrence said:


> I was not able to speed up ROFR by complaining, but I did get a very fast closing after ROFR by telling the broker I would walk away.  Our contract had a 90 day closing and no wording about extending the contract. I actually would have walked away too.  We had a short window of time to access our closing funds, and if we had taken the money out and not closed by a certain time, it would have had negative financial implications for us.  I don’t remember exactly, but we closed roughly a week after passing ROFR, maybe 10 days at most.  I don’t remember there being any delay at all over estoppel.  I assumed it arrived concurrent to the ROFR waiver, because we got our closing documents about two days after we passed ROFR. It only took a week/10 days to close because it took the seller a few days to return everything.


I also got faster closing on some Aulani contracts this summer after passing ROFR. My wife and I were heading off to WDW, and I informed the title company that if they didn’t get me the closing docs quickly, I wouldn’t be able to return the signed notarized docs with the funds until we returned in a week and a half. Not a huge deal, but they actually were super nice and efficient and emailed me everything I needed before we left.

I didn’t have any legal ability to walk away or anything, and I certainly wouldn’t have anyway, but you can sometimes accomplish things by being just courteous and respectful.


----------



## CP3uhoh

Paul Stupin said:


> Have any of us ever heard of a title company issuing closing documents without a contract officially passing ROFR? One single case? If not, seems like the only course of action is to accept the inconvenience and be aware that the resale market is an incredible way to save money, but nowadays, in the middle of a pandemic, the increasing time it takes can be frustrating. That’s just the nature of the beast.
> 
> And I really don’t think threatening to walk away is an effective strategy, even if it were possible. The larger resalers and title companies deal in such volume that, honestly, I’m not sure they’d really care. It feels like so many people are complaining and demanding that the time frame shorten, almost as if it’s a constitutional right. Guess what? It isn’t!


Well, I’m threatening to walk away because my price per point ($200) is based on fair market value for a resort that is not going to be open. Even if I eat the deposit, I can turn around and buy Saratoga points for almost half the price and have the same rights for the foreseeable future. Could get Saratoga direct and even get more rights for $35 off the $200. In two years the points will probably be trading around the same price if I have to have the 11 month window. Could buy Riviera direct for $173 with incentives for same points and get access to all future resorts too. The $200 doesn’t make much sense now or am I over thinking it?


----------



## Sandisw

Paul Stupin said:


> Have any of us ever heard of a title company issuing closing documents without a contract officially passing ROFR? One single case? If not, seems like the only course of action is to accept the inconvenience and be aware that the resale market is an incredible way to save money, but nowadays, in the middle of a pandemic, the increasing time it takes can be frustrating. That’s just the nature of the beast.
> 
> And I really don’t think threatening to walk away is an effective strategy, even if it were possible. The larger resalers and title companies deal in such volume that, honestly, I’m not sure they’d really care. It feels like so many people are complaining and demanding that the time frame shorten, almost as if it’s a constitutional right. Guess what? It isn’t!



Given the DIS is a very small sample of resale buyers, no way to know for sure. But i have read here and elsewhere buyers walking when they did not close on time. 

The point is that brokers and title companies are giving Disney time given circumstances but that doesn’t mean they shouldn’t ensure laws and rules are applied.

It is good discussion to learn because the more informed buyers and sellers are, maybe we will begin to see some title companies step up after a reasonable time.


----------



## Sandisw

CP3uhoh said:


> Well, I’m threatening to walk away because my price per point ($200) is based on fair market value for a resort that is not going to be open. Even if I eat the deposit, I can turn around and buy Saratoga points for almost half the price and have the same rights for the foreseeable future. Could get Saratoga direct and even get more rights for $35 off the $200. In two years the points will rob ably be trading around the same price if I have to have the 11 month window. Could buy Riviera direct for $173 with incentives for same points and get access to all future resorts too. The $200 doesn’t make much sense now or am I over thinking it?



VGC isn’t easy at 7 months so if that is important to consider. But, as a fan of RIV, I’d go that route if WDW will comprise more of the trips.


----------



## CP3uhoh

Sandisw said:


> VGC isn’t easy at 7 months so if that is important to consider. But, as a fan of RIV, I’d go that route if WDW will comprise more of the trips.


Oh I know studios are no shot at seven, I feel like you can get a 1 BR during the times we go but I’m thinking I’d rather buy again when we might go


----------



## Paul Stupin

CP3uhoh said:


> Well, I’m threatening to walk away because my price per point ($200) is based on fair market value for a resort that is not going to be open. Even if I eat the deposit, I can turn around and buy Saratoga points for almost half the price and have the same rights for the foreseeable future. Could get Saratoga direct and even get more rights for $35 off the $200. In two years the points will rob ably be trading around the same price if I have to have the 11 month window. Could buy Riviera direct for $173 with incentives for same points and get access to all future resorts too. The $200 doesn’t make much sense now or am I over thinking it?


VGC isn’t going to be closed forever. I would bet it will reopen sometime in the spring. And it is amazing. Am a huge fan of Riviera as well, but the resale restrictions are for me problematic, and in a few years, when more Riviera owners start selling, the resale price might trend down substantially.

Agree that it depends upon how often you want to go to VGC. Next to impossible to get in at 7 months. And there’s always the stress and frustration of starting the ROFR clock all over again for Saratoga, with a contract I assume you’d use for SAP.


----------



## Ssplashhmtn

Paul Stupin said:


> I think these are very unusual times, and whether buyers or sellers want to or not, they’re going to have to be more flexible



Why?  I don't know that Disney wants the closing agents operating outside of Disney’s contractual guidelines.  Disney’s rules (I think) provide that rofr is passed after the closing date, provided Disney is allowed 30 days to review.  I don’t see why one would think Disney expects closing agents to operate outside of those rules.  I would assume they are happy for the parties to close at that point, unless you’ve heard Disney is stating otherwise. 

I do find it odd to advocate for flexibility for the multi-billion corporation over the small individual trying to sell their contract, who is simply trying to follow the rules.  It is likely the seller needs the money in these trying times more than Disney.   These times are not only unusual for the corporation.


----------



## CP3uhoh

Paul Stupin said:


> VGC isn’t going to be closed forever. I would bet it will reopen sometime in the spring. And it is amazing. Am a huge fan of Riviera as well, but the resale restrictions are for me problematic, and in a few years, when more Riviera owners start selling, the resale price might trend down substantially.
> 
> Agree that it depends upon how often you want to go to VGC. Next to impossible to get in at 7 months. And there’s always the stress and frustration of starting the ROFR clock all over again for Saratoga, with a contract I assume you’d use for SAP.


We’ve stayed there before and now don’t want to stay anywhere else when we go west so it’s basically a way to save $$$ whenever we go there. I think it will probably open in the spring either by a settled law suit or a change in the requirements because even after a vaccine some areas would have difficulty meeting those standards. Without the lawsuit working or a change in”yellow” I’d say it’s 50/50 the parks open next year at all.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Ssplashhmtn said:


> Why?  I don't know that Disney wants the closing agents operating outside of Disney’s contractual guidelines.  Disney’s rules (I think) provide that rofr is passed after the closing date, provided Disney is allowed 30 days to review.  I don’t see why one would think Disney expects closing agents to operate outside of those rules.  I would assume they are happy for the parties to close at that point, unless you’ve heard Disney is stating otherwise.
> 
> I do find it odd to advocate for flexibility for the multi-billion corporation over the small individual trying to sell their contract, who is simply trying to follow the rules.  It is likely the seller needs the money in these trying times more than Disney.   These times are not only unusual for the corporation.


I’m sorry, I just don’t think Disney is the bad guy here. Of course neither are the buyers and sellers. And I don’t think there is any evidence whatsoever that Disney would be happy for parties to close without contracts officially passing ROFR, since it doesn’t appear to have ever happened.


----------



## Paul Stupin

CP3uhoh said:


> We’ve stayed there before and now don’t want to stay anywhere else when we go west so it’s basically a way to save $$$ whenever we go there. I think it will probably open in the spring either by a settled law suit or a change in the requirements because even after a vaccine some areas would have difficulty meeting those standards. Without the lawsuit working or a change in”yellow” I’d say it’s 50/50 the parks open next year at all.


I’m with you. My money is in the spring either by settled lawsuit or change in the requirements. They’re opening soon Buena Vista Street in California Adventure for dining and shopping, and if that goes well maybe we’ll get Main Street in Disneyland. So at least there is some progress.


----------



## Jaydee51

Sandisw said:


> Given the DIS is a very small sample of resale buyers, no way to know for sure. But i have read here and elsewhere buyers walking when they did not close on time.
> 
> The point is that brokers and title companies are giving Disney time given circumstances but that doesn’t mean they shouldn’t ensure laws and rules are applied.
> 
> It is good discussion to learn because the more informed buyers and sellers are, maybe we will begin to see some title companies step up after a reasonable time.



Could not agree more!


----------



## Sandisw

Paul Stupin said:


> I’m sorry, I just don’t think Disney is the bad guy here. Of course neither are the buyers and sellers. And I don’t think there is any evidence whatsoever that Disney would be happy for parties to close without contracts officially passing ROFR, since it doesn’t appear to have ever happened.



I agree. It’s not Disney. It’s the title companies who can request and prepare the closing documents to close on time as Disney set the rules that you can and IMO they should.


----------



## Einstein509

Einstein509---$153-$26296-160-VGF-Oct-0/19, 176/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 10/4, taken 10/25

I mistakenly had the date sent in as 10/10, but it was actually sent in on 10/4.  It took 20 days for Disney to take this one.  Will look for another one soon.


----------



## dsanner106

dsanner106---$100-$20600-200-BRV@WL-Jun-79/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 10/16


----------



## Jaydee51

Einstein509 said:


> Einstein509---$153-$26296-160-VGF-Oct-0/19, 176/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 10/4, taken 10/25
> 
> I mistakenly had the date sent in as 10/10, but it was actually sent in on 10/4.  It took 20 days for Disney to take this one.  Will look for another one soon.



That was fast! i guess the folks that say there is no chronological order are correct.  thank you for posting.


----------



## E2ME2

Einstein509 said:


> Einstein509---$153-$26296-160-VGF-Oct-0/19, 176/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 10/4, taken 10/25
> 
> I mistakenly had the date sent in as 10/10, but it was actually sent in on 10/4.  It took 20 days for Disney to take this one.  Will look for another one soon.


Sorry to hear it was taken, but at least you didn't have to wait for more than 30 days.
Were you notified today ?? (I think my broker only works M/F - no news on weekends)


----------



## BonesMello

macman123 said:


> Sadly it does seem within the range of taken ones for SSR. I think anything $100pp or over would have been ok.
> 
> But fingers crossed.



The ROFR page here on the DIS from August - September had a number of SSR resorts getting on average $95/pt and passing... so, I think it's more of a possibility, there was even one that was below $90 that passed.  I guess we'll have to see.


----------



## Ssplashhmtn

Einstein509 said:


> Einstein509---$153-$26296-160-VGF-Oct-0/19, 176/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 10/4, taken 10/25
> 
> I mistakenly had the date sent in as 10/10, but it was actually sent in on 10/4.  It took 20 days for Disney to take this one.  Will look for another one soon.



Ugh, sorry to hear this...that seems a bit high to be taken so fast!  Do you mind sharing: who pays for 2020 dues on this contract, seller or buyer?


----------



## squirrel!33

squirrel!33---$166-$37350-220-VGF-Dec-0/19, 220/20, 220/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 10/25


----------



## ABJrGuy

ABJrGuy---$129-$7558-49-BWV-Sep-0/19, 49/20, 49/21, 49/22- sent 10/25


----------



## Lorana

ABJrGuy said:


> ABJrGuy---$129-$7558-49-BWV-Sep-0/19, 49/20, 49/21, 49/22- sent 10/25


Niiiice!!  I didn’t even see that one pop up which is good. I don’t need to tempted for another add on and that one would’ve been tempting!  Good luck on ROFR!


----------



## Einstein509

E2ME2 said:


> Sorry to hear it was taken, but at least you didn't have to wait for more than 30 days.
> Were you notified today ?? (I think my broker only works M/F - no news on weekends)


Yes, got a call today.


----------



## Einstein509

Ssplashhmtn said:


> Ugh, sorry to hear this...that seems a bit high to be taken so fast!  Do you mind sharing: who pays for 2020 dues on this contract, seller or buyer?


Buyer paid the dues.  So low points, but the dues brought the price up.  Surprised me too that they took it at 20 days.  Disney must have had some demand for direct purchasers at VGF.


----------



## poofyo101

Jaydee51 said:


> That was fast! i guess the folks that say there is no chronological order are correct.  thank you for posting.


They have always done it in order. It is ridiculous it is taking this long still.


----------



## Ssplashhmtn

Einstein509 said:


> Einstein509---$153-$26296-160-VGF-Oct-0/19, 176/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 10/4, taken 10/25
> 
> I mistakenly had the date sent in as 10/10, but it was actually sent in on 10/4.  It took 20 days for Disney to take this one.  Will look for another one soon.





Jaydee51 said:


> That was fast! i guess the folks that say there is no chronological order are correct.  thank you for posting.



Their order and timing is weird.   I have 4 VGF contracts sent in Sept at lower prices than the VGF quoted (@Einstein509), and not a word.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Ssplashhmtn said:


> Their order and timing is weird.   I have 4 VGF contracts sent in Sept at lower prices than the VGF quoted (@Einstein509), and not a word.


Maybe they are using a special COVID dart throwing or "eenie meenie" system.


----------



## pinkxray

ABJrGuy said:


> ABJrGuy---$129-$7558-49-BWV-Sep-0/19, 49/20, 49/21, 49/22- sent 10/25



Was this listed on one of the sites allowed to be mentioned here?
If not do you mind sharing the listing price? I am kind of thinking of picking up a small Boardwalk contract but keep seeing them listed at 170/180ish. If I am going to pay $180, I might as well pay $200 and just get them direct to have use at Riviera.
$125-130 seems more like what BWV should be for a small contract.


----------



## Ruttangel

pinkxray said:


> Was this listed on one of the sites allowed to be mentioned here?
> If not do you mind sharing the listing price? I am kind of thinking of picking up a small Boardwalk contract but keep seeing them listed at 170/180ish. If I am going to pay $180, I might as well pay $200 and just get them direct to have use at Riviera.
> $125-130 seems more like what BWV should be for a small contract.


Hi there I spotted a live one on a DVC resale site which is banned so I can’t post details but it’s nearer the price you were asking about.
Sorry to be vague.
All I can say is that these contracts are out there.


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

pinkxray said:


> Was this listed on one of the sites allowed to be mentioned here?
> If not do you mind sharing the listing price? I am kind of thinking of picking up a small Boardwalk contract but keep seeing them listed at 170/180ish. If I am going to pay $180, I might as well pay $200 and just get them direct to have use at Riviera.
> $125-130 seems more like what BWV should be for a small contract.


Check fidelity 
You should be able to get BWV for $115-$125.


----------



## poofyo101

A OKW was taken that was submitted 9/17 from another group.


----------



## E2ME2

pinkxray said:


> Was this listed on one of the sites allowed to be mentioned here?
> If not do you mind sharing the listing price? I am kind of thinking of picking up a small Boardwalk contract but keep seeing them listed at 170/180ish. If I am going to pay $180, I might as well pay $200 and just get them direct to have use at Riviera.
> $125-130 seems more like what BWV should be for a small contract.


You might find this table useful (ROFR data). It helped me target my SSR bid back in Feb., and I passed ROFR at $88.89/Point in March...


----------



## E2ME2

poofyo101 said:


> A OKW was taken that was submitted 9/17 from another group.


What price was it taken at?


----------



## poofyo101

E2ME2 said:


> What price was it taken at?


They said 91 ppt


----------



## davidl81

E2ME2 said:


> You might find this table useful (ROFR data). It helped me target my SSR bid back in Feb., and I passed ROFR at $88.89/Point in March...


March-June was the time to get into SSR.  Seems like anything $97 and under is at best 50/50 to pass ROFR and of course decreasing odds of passing for every dollar drop in price.  It's almost like if you have a contract for $95 a point do you send it through, or just make the price at $100 to have better chances of passing?  I know that sounds crazy but with these 45-60 day waits for ROFR it could make sense to spend the extra 5% especially if the contract you are bidding for has everything you want (UY, point amount, banked etc).


----------



## andeesings

Carrie932 said:


> Here we go again!
> 
> Carrie932---$154-$8360-50-VGF-Sep-0/19, 42/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 10/20


Whoa I'm super behind on these but that's an incredible price for a 50 point VGF contract.


----------



## andeesings

DonnerB said:


> DonnerB---$135-$14882-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 10/24


Sweeeeeeet price on this little baby, too!


----------



## Tarvaris

Tarvaris---$103-$19225-175-SSR-Aug-0/19, 293/20, 175/21, 175/22-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 9/18, taken 10/26


----------



## macman123

davidl81 said:


> March-June was the time to get into SSR.  Seems like anything $97 and under is at best 50/50 to pass ROFR and of course decreasing odds of passing for every dollar drop in price.  It's almost like if you have a contract for $95 a point do you send it through, or just make the price at $100 to have better chances of passing?  I know that sounds crazy but with these 45-60 day waits for ROFR it could make sense to spend the extra 5% especially if the contract you are bidding for has everything you want (UY, point amount, banked etc).



that’s what I did. 3 contracts one at $100pp, $103pp and $105pp

paid over the odds but more likely to pass


----------



## macman123

Tarvaris said:


> Tarvaris---$103-$19225-175-SSR-Aug-0/19, 293/20, 175/21, 175/22-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 9/18, taken 10/26



Sorry to hear. I had a 175 point pass 3 weeks ago for $100pp


----------



## Stargazer65

pangyal said:


> Stargazer65---$92-$10514-100-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 9/25


Oh man look at that date... I've been waiting over 30 days for ROFR now.  No one knows what it's like for me....
Let's hear some sympathy for my situation, I'll just wait here for it.


----------



## TwoHeartsBeat

Tarvaris said:


> Tarvaris---$103-$19225-175-SSR-Aug-0/19, 293/20, 175/21, 175/22-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 9/18, taken 10/26



Yikes!   I'm waiting on $101 for 160 at SSR.  This doesn't look good.  Hopefully they are using the eenie meenie method or the dart throwing method.


----------



## strumy

andeesings said:


> Whoa I'm super behind on these but that's an incredible price for a 50 point VGF contract.



We had one in at $140 a few months ago that got taken right after they starting buying ROFR back.  Hoping our replacement gets through for 250 points @ $156.     

Definitely confusing on how they are processingt these... Ours went in on Sept 23. My best guess is that they have a buy sheet that they will pull something out of line if it meets their immediate needs. Wouldn't be hard to automate X contract is pending review at $ / pts to be pulled if the sales team needs it.


----------



## Stargazer65

TwoHeartsBeat said:


> Yikes!   I'm waiting on $101 for 160 at SSR.  This doesn't look good.  Hopefully they are using the eenie meenie method or the dart throwing method.


I passed 160 at 100pp last month. So it's not hopeless.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Tarvaris said:


> Tarvaris---$103-$19225-175-SSR-Aug-0/19, 293/20, 175/21, 175/22-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 9/18, taken 10/26



Wow-that is the highest price per point we have seen taken back for SSR, right?


----------



## Jaydee51

jaydee51---$150-$19430-125-VGF-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 125/21, 125/22- sent 10/6


----------



## strumy

Jaydee51 said:


> jaydee51---$150-$19430-125-VGF-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 125/21, 125/22- sent 10/6



Good Luck!    Great price if you can get that through.


----------



## Jaydee51

strumy said:


> Good Luck!    Great price if you can get that through.



i was thrilled until i realized highly likely to be taken so i mentally prepared myself for the loss and strategized for my next offer.


----------



## poofyo101

Tarvaris said:


> Tarvaris---$103-$19225-175-SSR-Aug-0/19, 293/20, 175/21, 175/22-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 9/18, taken 10/26


This is essentially 96 a point due to the dues being paid by seller.


----------



## LucieR

Do you think having a large number of banked points is effecting Disney’s decision? They might be mindful of the fact they’re effectively over sold for next year given the number of banked points floating about...


----------



## Ruttangel

poofyo101 said:


> This is essentially 96 a point due to the dues being paid by seller.


I make this $19,225/175=$110ppt or $108ppt when adjusted for those extra points.
A lot of people have their own ways to work it out, I prefer the adjusted figure that accounts for total points in the contract.
There was a contract for $107 taken in Jul-Sep

What’s not in doubt is this can only push SSR contracts up until DVC ease off their buying push.


----------



## poofyo101

LucieR said:


> Do you think having a large number of banked points is effecting Disney’s decision? They might be mindful of the fact they’re effectively over sold for next year given the number of banked points floating about...


Don't think it matters. Disney buys what it needs. Disney also buys what's cheap. They'll buy SSR for a few months, get enough inventory, then move onto something else. They were buying alot of AKL pre covid, now almost nothing unless its really cheap. People may disagree, but this is what I think.


----------



## MissLiss279

I’m wondering if it matters what unit those points are located in. I recently added on direct at SSR with a Dec UY. They didn’t initially have any points available. I happened to mention that I would be okay with splitting it into multiple contracts. They were able to meet that request right away with three smaller contracts in three different units.


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

LucieR said:


> Do you think having a large number of banked points is effecting Disney’s decision? They might be mindful of the fact they’re effectively over sold for next year given the number of banked points floating about...



I really think it is impossible to predict what Disney will or won’t take.  We purchased a double loaded contract at $5 below what people were advising to get through ROFR and it got through.  Domestic seller.  If we had listened to many people on the boards, we would have paid $5 or $10 pp more, plus we would have reimbursed for member fees.  We did not reimburse for the banked points or for the current year and it got through.  On the flip side, I have seen people purchasing for a much higher price and getting ROFRed.  So, I would just get the best deal possible, knowing that regardless of what you are paying, you could get ROFRed.  That’s just resale.


----------



## scheddj

ABJrGuy said:


> ABJrGuy---$129-$7558-49-BWV-Sep-0/19, 49/20, 49/21, 49/22- sent 10/25


Can I ask you a weird question?  We’re you on a waiting list with this dealer?


----------



## gisele2

Jaydee51 said:


> i was thrilled until i realized highly likely to be taken so i mentally prepared myself for the loss and strategized for my next offer.


Good spirit.


----------



## E2ME2

davidl81 said:


> March-June was the time to get into SSR.  Seems like anything $97 and under is at best 50/50 to pass ROFR and of course decreasing odds of passing for every dollar drop in price.  It's almost like if you have a contract for $95 a point do you send it through, or just make the price at $100 to have better chances of passing?  I know that sounds crazy but with these 45-60 day waits for ROFR it could make sense to spend the extra 5% especially if the contract you are bidding for has everything you want (UY, point amount, banked etc).


And now this:
_Tarvaris---$103-$19225-175-SSR-Aug-0/19, 293/20, 175/21, 175/22-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 9/18, taken 10/26  _
Maybe $105 is a safer target for SSR ??


----------



## Washfamily

Washfamily---$98-$15340-150-SSR-Feb-119/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22-Seller pays ‘20 MF- sent 10/1, taken 10/26


----------



## Sandisw

SSR seems to really be something they want.  Sorry to those losing it right now.


----------



## mom2elle

I don’t know what to think about all of these SSR’s being taken. I have one out there, submitted 9/11 (110 pts, Dec UY), but I offered $115/point. It’s fully loaded (220 pts in Dec 20) and seller pays 2020 MFs.... I’m just waiting.....


----------



## bp2412

Shoot- I'm not liking my odds at my SSR going through at $100pp lately


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

It seems like Disney is going to be pushing sold out resorts more than ever before.  If we are 2 years from a new DVC project starting up again I would think they don't want to sell out of Riviera right away.  Or the need to push it as a first choice is less important now since nothing new is coming (as of now that we know of)


----------



## Sandisw

LoveMugsNPins said:


> It seems like Disney is going to be pushing sold out resorts more than ever before.  If we are 2 years from a new DVC project starting up again I would think they don't want to sell out of Riviera right away.  Or the need to push it as a first choice is less important now since nothing new is coming (as of now that we know of)



To add, they are not opening all the hotels either so having 65% of the rooms at RIV available for cash guests, it’s a huge saver for the company as RIV being DVC has to be open,

IMO, with Reflections scrapped for now, is I’m pretty confident the sales timeline for getting RIV sold is much different,

I know many of the divisions of the company have altered plans since the pandemic. DVD is no different,

S0, SSR is a great alternative to have as a back up at $165 vs, RIV at $195.


----------



## CP3uhoh

never had to do this before but any tips on how you get your points into an existing account after closing? Obviously, someone can wait to be contacted by Disney but feels like a nudge might be warranted with everything going on. Things can slip threw the cracks. Thanks,


----------



## Sandisw

CP3uhoh said:


> never had to do this before but any tips on how you get your points into an existing account after closing? Obviously, someone can wait to be contacted by Disney but feels like a nudge might be warranted with everything going on. Things can slip threw the cracks. Thanks,



To get the contract loaded, you have to contact Membership Administration and last I knew, they were only accepting emails.

Once it’s there, then MS can load the points and I found if you nudge them and tell them you need to get booked it helps.

I did email MA when my BLT closed just to make sure they had my current member number, but never heard from them.  You might have better luck!


----------



## jbreen2010

Day 76 and my day finally came.  Holy pixie dust we passed!

Jbreen2010---$98-$25899-240-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 480/21, 240/22- sent 8/11, passed 10/26


Today was actually our closing date & I talked to both Title and broker this morning.  We had not received ROFR or Estoppel.  I think some strings were pulled and they reached out to DVC again today to remind them that our contract stated today was closing....and POOOOF.  

We got ROFR waiver AND Estoppel....both issued this afternoon.  So I can close as soon as title company finishes paperwork.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

jbreen2010 said:


> Day 76 and my day finally came.  Holy pixie dust we passed!
> 
> Jbreen2010---$98-$25899-240-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 480/21, 240/22- sent 8/11, passed 10/26
> 
> 
> Today was actually our closing date & I talked to both Title and broker this morning.  We had not received ROFR or Estoppel.  I think some strings were pulled and they reached out to DVC again today to remind them that our contract stated today was closing....and POOOOF.
> 
> We got ROFR waiver AND Estoppel....both issued this afternoon.  So I can close as soon as title company finishes paperwork.


Congratulations! So glad it came through for you...FINALLY!


----------



## Flynn's Gal

LucieR said:


> Do you think having a large number of banked points is effecting Disney’s decision? They might be mindful of the fact they’re effectively over sold for next year given the number of banked points floating about...


I hope not.


----------



## EM Lawrence

jbreen2010 said:


> Day 76 and my day finally came.  Holy pixie dust we passed!
> 
> Jbreen2010---$98-$25899-240-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 480/21, 240/22- sent 8/11, passed 10/26
> 
> 
> Today was actually our closing date & I talked to both Title and broker this morning.  We had not received ROFR or Estoppel.  I think some strings were pulled and they reached out to DVC again today to remind them that our contract stated today was closing....and POOOOF.
> 
> We got ROFR waiver AND Estoppel....both issued this afternoon.  So I can close as soon as title company finishes paperwork.


Congratulations! That can’t all be a coincidence.  I’m glad they finally enforced your rights!


----------



## Jaydee51

Although i was ready, I didn't expect this today, but just received notification from title company - VGF taken (20 days).  
Have not heard anything regarding my BRV contract from 9/24

jaydee51---$150-$19430-125-VGF-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 125/21, 125/22- sent 10/6


----------



## Jaydee51

Three modest observations today:

1. Disney has taken a lot of SSR & VGF in no particular order of submission.

2. Disney has responded to a large volume of ROFR's today (passed & taken).  Don't know what to attribute this too, but no doubt a lot of contracts were reviewed today.

3. Learned that ROFR & Estoppel can be issued same day - my mind is blown on this one!

This thread is very valuable and informative - appreciate all the input.  Thank you!


----------



## Sandisw

jbreen2010 said:


> Day 76 and my day finally came.  Holy pixie dust we passed!
> 
> Jbreen2010---$98-$25899-240-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 480/21, 240/22- sent 8/11, passed 10/26
> 
> 
> Today was actually our closing date & I talked to both Title and broker this morning.  We had not received ROFR or Estoppel.  I think some strings were pulled and they reached out to DVC again today to remind them that our contract stated today was closing....and POOOOF.
> 
> We got ROFR waiver AND Estoppel....both issued this afternoon.  So I can close as soon as title company finishes paperwork.



Congrats! I wonder if DVD knew that in essence they had waived by not getting you ROFR info sooner since today is closing day and by contract language, it was yours anyway So they pushed estoppel off as well!


----------



## kerrylacherry

jbreen2010 said:


> Day 76 and my day finally came.  Holy pixie dust we passed!
> 
> Jbreen2010---$98-$25899-240-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 480/21, 240/22- sent 8/11, passed 10/26
> 
> 
> Today was actually our closing date & I talked to both Title and broker this morning.  We had not received ROFR or Estoppel.  I think some strings were pulled and they reached out to DVC again today to remind them that our contract stated today was closing....and POOOOF.
> 
> We got ROFR waiver AND Estoppel....both issued this afternoon.  So I can close as soon as title company finishes paperwork.


Congratulations!!


----------



## poofyo101

still waiting on 9/11 here and 9/22.


----------



## Paul Stupin

davidl81 said:


> March-June was the time to get into SSR.  Seems like anything $97 and under is at best 50/50 to pass ROFR and of course decreasing odds of passing for every dollar drop in price.  It's almost like if you have a contract for $95 a point do you send it through, or just make the price at $100 to have better chances of passing?  I know that sounds crazy but with these 45-60 day waits for ROFR it could make sense to spend the extra 5% especially if the contract you are bidding for has everything you want (UY, point amount, banked etc).


I don’t think it sounds crazy at all. I’d rather pay the extra 5% and actually get the contract! It still represents great savings compared to direct


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

jbreen2010 said:


> Day 76 and my day finally came.  Holy pixie dust we passed!
> 
> Jbreen2010---$98-$25899-240-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 480/21, 240/22- sent 8/11, passed 10/26
> 
> 
> Today was actually our closing date & I talked to both Title and broker this morning.  We had not received ROFR or Estoppel.  I think some strings were pulled and they reached out to DVC again today to remind them that our contract stated today was closing....and POOOOF.
> 
> We got ROFR waiver AND Estoppel....both issued this afternoon.  So I can close as soon as title company finishes paperwork.


After all that time, I'm glad they pushed it through - looks like they've been taking a lot of SSR recently.  Welcome Home!


----------



## mom2elle

jbreen2010 said:


> Day 76 and my day finally came.  Holy pixie dust we passed!
> 
> Jbreen2010---$98-$25899-240-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 480/21, 240/22- sent 8/11, passed 10/26
> 
> 
> Today was actually our closing date & I talked to both Title and broker this morning.  We had not received ROFR or Estoppel.  I think some strings were pulled and they reached out to DVC again today to remind them that our contract stated today was closing....and POOOOF.
> 
> We got ROFR waiver AND Estoppel....both issued this afternoon.  So I can close as soon as title company finishes paperwork.



Seriously so happy for you!


----------



## Jaydee51

Paul Stupin said:


> I don’t think it sounds crazy at all. I’d rather pay the extra 5% and actually get the contract! It still represents great savings compared to direct



Agree it's not crazy at all.  Opportunity Cost is a huge factor!    I'd rather pay a little more for a contract that is perfect for me (use year/resort/points) rather than save a minimal amount of $ (relatively speaking) and waste valuable time potentially forgoing better options.


----------



## E2ME2

jbreen2010 said:


> Jbreen2010---$98-$25899-240-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 480/21, 240/22- sent 8/11, passed 10/26
> 
> 
> Today was actually our closing date & I talked to both Title and broker this morning. We had not received ROFR or Estoppel. I think some strings were pulled and they reached out to D





jbreen2010 said:


> Day 76 and my day finally came.  Holy pixie dust we passed!
> 
> Jbreen2010---$98-$25899-240-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 480/21, 240/22- sent 8/11, passed 10/26
> 
> 
> Today was actually our closing date & I talked to both Title and broker this morning.  We had not received ROFR or Estoppel.  I think some strings were pulled and they reached out to DVC again today to remind them that our contract stated today was closing....and POOOOF.
> 
> We got ROFR waiver AND Estoppel....both issued this afternoon.  So I can close as soon as title company finishes paperwork.


Cool Beans - & that's a good price, based on what's been ROFR'd lately!


----------



## E2ME2

Jaydee51 said:


> Agree it's not crazy at all.  Opportunity Cost is a huge factor!    I'd rather pay a little more for a contract that is perfect for me (use year/resort/points) rather than save a minimal amount of $ (relatively speaking) and waste valuable time potentially forgoing better options.


I agree - you don't want to miss your WOO
Window Of Opportunity


----------



## jbreen2010

Sandisw said:


> Congrats! I wonder if DVD knew that in essence they had waived by not getting you ROFR info sooner since today is closing day and by contract language, it was yours anyway So they pushed estoppel off as well!



I may have sent an email this morning to the title company alerting them that today was closing and I think that technically meant we can close.  Nobody disagreed that this shouldn’t be taken since it was closing day and I think DVD realized that since the day had pass they should expedite. I would have assumed estoppel would have taken a few days but someone really teamed and pulled this one through.

I am gladI didn’t cause too much stink with everyone until closing day! If I had pushed hard 2 weeks ago they might have taken it who knows!


----------



## Ssplashhmtn

jbreen2010 said:


> I may have sent an email this morning to the title company alerting them that today was closing and I think that technically meant we can close.  Nobody disagreed that this shouldn’t be taken since it was closing day and I think DVD realized that since the day had pass they should expedite.



Glad you pushed it; I recall you saying the seller needed this.  Great for them too.


----------



## Winston Wolf

jbreen2010 said:


> I may have sent an email this morning to the title company alerting them that today was closing and I think that technically meant we can close.  Nobody disagreed that this shouldn’t be taken since it was closing day and I think DVD realized that since the day had pass they should expedite. I would have assumed estoppel would have taken a few days but someone really teamed and pulled this one through.
> 
> I am gladI didn’t cause too much stink with everyone until closing day! If I had pushed hard 2 weeks ago they might have taken it who knows!


So did you close today or is that pushed out 30 days?


----------



## jbreen2010

Winston Wolf said:


> So did you close today or is that pushed out 30 days?



Got ROFR and Estoppel this afternoon around 4....was told will have closing paperwork tomorrow, so I guess closing tomorrow.   I feel pretty lucky!


----------



## poofyo101

jbreen2010 said:


> Got ROFR and Estoppel this afternoon around 4....was told will have closing paperwork tomorrow, so I guess closing tomorrow.   I feel pretty lucky!


You cannot close until the docs are returned to the title company.


----------



## ABJrGuy

Lorana said:


> Niiiice!!  I didn’t even see that one pop up which is good. I don’t need to tempted for another add on and that one would’ve been tempting!  Good luck on ROFR!


Thanks! It was up for only about 20 minutes, and there were multiple offers. I just happened to look at the right time.


----------



## ABJrGuy

pinkxray said:


> Was this listed on one of the sites allowed to be mentioned here?
> If not do you mind sharing the listing price? I am kind of thinking of picking up a small Boardwalk contract but keep seeing them listed at 170/180ish. If I am going to pay $180, I might as well pay $200 and just get them direct to have use at Riviera.
> $125-130 seems more like what BWV should be for a small contract.


I don't know which sites are banned, but I paid the asking price plus dues for the 2020 points.


----------



## ABJrGuy

scheddj said:


> Can I ask you a weird question?  We’re you on a waiting list with this dealer?


No. I just blundered onto the contract while browsing a number of broker's sites. I'd been looking for several months and just missed on a slightly larger contract at the same price a few days earlier.


----------



## GuitarCarl

GuitarCarl---$85-$22050-230-OKW-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 9/18, taken 10/26


----------



## GuitarCarl

GuitarCarl---$56-$16750-250-VB-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 171/21, 250/22- sent 9/21, taken 10/26
So we heard back on the two contracts being bought back by Disney. That makes 4 in a row!!


----------



## Lorana

ABJrGuy said:


> Thanks! It was up for only about 20 minutes, and there were multiple offers. I just happened to look at the right time.


Isn’t it awesome when serendipity happens like that??  That’s how I felt about my small point VGC that’s in ROFR right now. Good luck!  I hope it passes!


----------



## Lorana

GuitarCarl said:


> GuitarCarl---$56-$16750-250-VB-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 171/21, 250/22- sent 9/21, taken 10/26
> So we heard back on the two contracts being bought back by Disney. That makes 4 in a row!!


Uuuuugh. I’m so sorry. That’s awful. 4 in a row?!?!  I know it’s in some way random but I know if it were me I’d be feeling a little targeted. C’mon, Disney, let GuitarCarl get a contract through!


----------



## Sandisw

ABJrGuy said:


> I don't know which sites are banned, but I paid the asking price plus dues for the 2020 points.



If you always post the link to the business, the board will filter it if not allowed. If it shows up, discuss away. If it’s filtered, it will be ******, which means can’t be discussed.

Use preview to check. If it is banned, we also don’t allow hints to guide others!

Congrats on the deal.


----------



## cheygirl

cheygirl---$88-$13725-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 94/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 10/16, taken 10/26


----------



## cheygirl

cheygirl said:


> cheygirl---$88-$13725-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 94/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 10/16, taken 10/26


At least they took it quickly.  :-(


----------



## purrenh1

cheygirl said:


> At least they took it quickly.  :-(


Wow, sorry for you! That would have been a great deal!


----------



## jomik1

cheygirl said:


> cheygirl---$88-$13725-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 94/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 10/16, taken 10/26


Wow!  They snatched that up fast.


----------



## Iahmom

cheygirl said:


> cheygirl---$88-$13725-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 94/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 10/16, taken 10/26


I’m Sorry. At least you didn’t have to wait so long. Seemed you got a really quick response.


----------



## ahward

I really hope they start sending some passes!!! I’m still waiting for my response- sent 09/13!


----------



## Lorana

ahward said:


> I really hope they start sending some passes!!! I’m still waiting for my response- sent 09/13!


Ooof! That's a long wait!  I hope you hear soon.  This makes me think I still have waiting in front of me, as I have an HHI sent 9/21 and VGC sent 9/25, and waiting is kiiiiilling me.


----------



## Madmavis

ahward said:


> I really hope they start sending some passes!!! I’m still waiting for my response- sent 09/13!


I'm on day 49 of waiting. Mine was sent on 9/9. Its a small contract and my second one so if it gets taken then it won't be the end of the world but I want to hear so if it passes we can hopefully close before December 1st. 49 is usually my lucky number so we'll see


----------



## cheygirl

purrenh1 said:


> Wow, sorry for you! That would have been a great deal!


Thank you...back to the beginning.


----------



## cheygirl

Iahmom said:


> I’m Sorry. At least you didn’t have to wait so long. Seemed you got a really quick response.


Thank you, yes the silver lining is I only waited 10 days.


----------



## cheygirl

jomik1 said:


> Wow!  They snatched that up fast.


Yes, I couldn't believe it, only 10 days,  but I had a feeling they would take it.  :-(


----------



## E2ME2

Madmavis said:


> I'm on day 49 of waiting. Mine was sent on 9/9. Its a small contract and my second one so if it gets taken then it won't be the end of the world but I want to hear so if it passes we can hopefully close before December 1st. 49 is usually my lucky number so we'll see


Yeah - 7-7s (I've always liked 49 also) 
Today is day #41 for me and, like yours, it's a small contract that I'm looking to add, just for foot-in-the door points at BCV.
But while waiting on it, I've seen a couple other offers that were just above what I have in "reserve" for more points.  
So if I had a decision from ROFR, I wouldn't be left hanging.....
Good Luck to us both!


----------



## mom2elle

ahward said:


> I really hope they start sending some passes!!! I’m still waiting for my response- sent 09/13!


 I’m waiting from 9/11.


----------



## Kmedders

mom2elle said:


> I’m waiting from 9/11.


I’m on day 43


----------



## Paul Stupin

GuitarCarl said:


> GuitarCarl---$56-$16750-250-VB-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 171/21, 250/22- sent 9/21, taken 10/26
> So we heard back on the two contracts being bought back by Disney. That makes 4 in a row!!


We’re all of them within the range where they would be targets of ROFR? If so, have you thought about making offers at a price range less likely to be taken?


----------



## poofyo101

They are delaying sending passes on purpose. Pretty clear to me now at least.


----------



## CP3uhoh

Lorana said:


> Ooof! That's a long wait!  I hope you hear soon.  This makes me think I still have waiting in front of me, as I have an HHI sent 9/21 and VGC sent 9/25, and waiting is kiiiiilling me.


we're still waiting on VGC from 9/9


----------



## Paul Stupin

poofyo101 said:


> They are delaying sending passes on purpose. Pretty clear to me now at least.


How bout they just laid off a ton of DVC cast members, resulting in somewhat understandable delays?


----------



## CP3uhoh

poofyo101 said:


> They are delaying sending passes on purpose. Pretty clear to me now at least.


we sent a CCV in on 9/1, heard 9/30, closed last week, deed recorded Friday. We sent VGC 9/9, nothing. I don't think there is some nefarious plan.


----------



## EM Lawrence

Seems like the thing to do for buyers going forward is just to insist on a 60 day closing for new contracts.  That really should be plenty of time for Disney.  Legally you have to give them 30 days, but anything beyond that is just mollycoddling a multi-billion dollar corporation at the expense of the little guys.  Delayed closings are annoying for buyers, but you have to assume that they are a real financial burden on at least some sellers.


----------



## Sandisw

EM Lawrence said:


> Seems like the thing to do for buyers going forward is just to insist on a 60 day closing for new contracts.  That really should be plenty of time for Disney.  Legally you have to give them 30 days, but anything beyond that is just mollycoddling a multi-billion dollar corporation at the expense of the little guys.  Delayed closings are annoying for buyers, but you have to assume that they are a real financial burden on at least some sellers.



Especially some title companies hold sellers payment until points show up to ensure it is accurate,

For the contract I bought, it was 5 weeks for contract to load, so that is a long time to have to wait above and beyond closing..


----------



## Crash8ART

Passed! Now I can't wait for DW to come home and see her new ears and announcement. 

Crash8ART---$98-$16418-160-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 9/9, passed 10/27


----------



## Wedgeout

Crash8ART said:


> Passed! Now I can't wait for DW to come home and see her new ears and announcement.
> 
> Crash8ART---$98-$16418-160-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 9/9, passed 10/27


Avoided all the laser trip wires!! Great job. Congrats.


----------



## gisele2

Crash8ART said:


> Passed! Now I can't wait for DW to come home and see her new ears and announcement.
> 
> Crash8ART---$98-$16418-160-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 9/9, passed 10/27


Woot Woot !!!!!!


----------



## CP3uhoh

Crash8ART said:


> Passed! Now I can't wait for DW to come home and see her new ears and announcement.
> 
> Crash8ART---$98-$16418-160-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 9/9, passed 10/27


this made me check my junk as we submitted on 9/9 as well....got notice 30 minutes ago. GCV


----------



## ahward

Crash8ART said:


> Passed! Now I can't wait for DW to come home and see her new ears and announcement.
> 
> Crash8ART---$98-$16418-160-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 9/9, passed 10/27


Congratulations! The first one in a while and for a  good price!


----------



## Lorana

Crash8ART said:


> Passed! Now I can't wait for DW to come home and see her new ears and announcement.
> 
> Crash8ART---$98-$16418-160-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 9/9, passed 10/27


That is a fantastic price for AKV!!  I can't believe it passed -- congrats!!  So happy for you!


----------



## Lorana

CP3uhoh said:


> this made me check my junk as we submitted on 9/9 as well....got notice 30 minutes ago. GCV


Wait, does this mean you passed??


----------



## Winston Wolf

Crash8ART said:


> Passed! Now I can't wait for DW to come home and see her new ears and announcement.
> 
> Crash8ART---$98-$16418-160-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 9/9, passed 10/27


 That’s an awesome deal.  Congratulations!


----------



## Hjs33

Crash8ART said:


> Passed! Now I can't wait for DW to come home and see her new ears and announcement.
> 
> Crash8ART---$98-$16418-160-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 9/9, passed 10/27


Wow great price on AKV!  Guess as long as your not SSR, OKW, or VGF you are in the clear.


----------



## Ruttangel

Ruttangel---$115-$4450-35-OKW-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 35/21, 35/22- sent 9/8, passed 10/27

I knew this would pass but didn’t think it would take this long.
I’m really hoping my BWV passes soon to complete my DVC spending spree.

GL everyone!


----------



## Madmavis

E2ME2 said:


> Yeah - 7-7s (I've always liked 49 also)
> Today is day #41 for me and, like yours, it's a small contract that I'm looking to add, just for foot-in-the door points at BCV.
> But while waiting on it, I've seen a couple other offers that were just above what I have in "reserve" for more points.
> So if I had a decision from ROFR, I wouldn't be left hanging.....
> Good Luck to us both!


Well I guess lucky 49 didn’t happen. I’ll keep waiting. Nothing else to do. Good luck to you


----------



## CP3uhoh

Lorana said:


> Wait, does this mean you passed??


yes


----------



## Winston Wolf

Ruttangel said:


> Ruttangel---$115-$4450-35-OKW-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 35/21, 35/22- sent 9/8, passed 10/27
> 
> I knew this would pass but didn’t think it would take this long.
> I’m really hoping my BWV passes soon to complete my DVC spending spree.
> 
> GL everyone!


Wow.  That's a small contract.  Were you adding on to a resort/UY that you already had?


----------



## GuitarCarl

Paul Stupin said:


> We’re all of them within the range where they would be targets of ROFR? If so, have you thought about making offers at a price range less likely to be taken?


Yeah, they were all at a price point that was potentially at risk, any particular reason I should pay more?


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

GuitarCarl said:


> Yeah, they were all at a price point that was potentially at risk, any particular reason I should pay more?


I wouldn’t pay more.  Eventually one will get through.  I know a lot of people take that route but it’s pretty obvious they take at a variety of price points and let a variety of price points through.


----------



## Ruttangel

Winston Wolf said:


> Wow.  That's a small contract.  Were you adding on to a resort/UY that you already had?


Yes, I have 160 at AKV, same UY,  and currently also have 70 point BWV pending in ROFR.
I will be 67 and retired when the 2042 resorts end and then I will stop going to WDW in 2057 when I’m 82 .......unless it’s underwater before then


----------



## Lorana

CP3uhoh said:


> yes


Woohoo!!!  Congrats!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Lorana said:


> Ooof! That's a long wait!  I hope you hear soon.  This makes me think I still have waiting in front of me, as I have an HHI sent 9/21 and VGC sent 9/25, and waiting is kiiiiilling me.


Our VGC is on your heels (9/30) so we're starting to slowly feel the pain.  I'm hoping it's like 40-45 days not some of the crazy ROFR times we've seen - I might go insane.  .  We got this!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

CP3uhoh said:


> this made me check my junk as we submitted on 9/9 as well....got notice 30 minutes ago. GCV


YES!  That's awesome!  When I saw @Ruttangel 's 9/8 pass I was thinking yours must be coming soon - Junk folder for the win!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Crash8ART said:


> Passed! Now I can't wait for DW to come home and see her new ears and announcement.
> 
> Crash8ART---$98-$16418-160-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 9/9, passed 10/27


Ain't gonna lie - the ears and announcement statement made me choke up and get verklempt!  Congrats!


----------



## Brianstl

CP3uhoh said:


> we sent a CCV in on 9/1, heard 9/30, closed last week, deed recorded Friday. We sent VGC 9/9, nothing. I don't think there is some nefarious plan.


VGF is resort they have been actively buying back at.  Disney has every reason to let that sit if there is any chance they might need the points until closing date.  They aren’t actively buying back at at CCV.


----------



## ddubaynavarro

ddubaynavarro---$92-$18179-190-OKW-Apr-0/19, 190/20, 0/21, 190/22-seller pays 2021 dues- sent 9/28

Wondering if it will pass, at first I was really concerned... but I see a ton listed for 99 and less pp on dvcstore.   I am not getting my hopes up
Edited to update points we are receiving, I was wrong.


----------



## MouseFiend

Crash8ART said:


> Passed! Now I can't wait for DW to come home and see her new ears and announcement.
> 
> Crash8ART---$98-$16418-160-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 9/9, passed 10/27



Wow! Congrats on the awesome deal! Was $98 the list price or did you negotiate? I’m looking for  AKV and the list prices seem to be in the $120’s/pt, even ones that are stripped.


----------



## ahward

Brianstl said:


> VGF is resort they have been actively buying back at.  Disney has every reason to let that sit if there is any chance they might need the points until closing date.  They aren’t actively buying back at at CCV.


I have a 50 pointer VGF at $160 /point which I am nervous about for this exact reason!


----------



## Crash8ART

MouseFiend said:


> Wow! Congrats on the awesome deal! Was $98 the list price or did you negotiate? I’m looking for  AKV and the list prices seem to be in the $120’s/pt, even ones that are stripped.


Thank you, we are extremely excited. The list price was either $110 or $111, can’t remember.


----------



## EM Lawrence

I wonder why they are buying back GFV? It does not seem to represent a large percentage of direct sales according to the thread that @i<3riviera is running. For the first half of October, GFV was only 1.2% of direct sales.


----------



## TwoHeartsBeat

jbreen2010 said:


> Day 76 and my day finally came.  Holy pixie dust we passed!
> 
> Jbreen2010---$98-$25899-240-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 480/21, 240/22- sent 8/11, passed 10/26
> 
> 
> Today was actually our closing date & I talked to both Title and broker this morning.  We had not received ROFR or Estoppel.  I think some strings were pulled and they reached out to DVC again today to remind them that our contract stated today was closing....and POOOOF.
> 
> We got ROFR waiver AND Estoppel....both issued this afternoon.  So I can close as soon as title company finishes paperwork.



Yay!  That was a nail biter!  Congratulations!


----------



## Winston Wolf

ddubaynavarro said:


> ddubaynavarro---$92-$18179-190-OKW-Apr-0/19, 190/20, 0/21, 190/22-seller pays 2021 dues- sent 9/28
> 
> Wondering if it will pass, at first I was really concerned... but I see a ton listed for 99 and less pp on dvcstore.   I am not getting my hopes up
> Edited to update points we are receiving, I was wrong.


So the seller borrowed all their 2021 points but cancelled their reservation and now they’re stuck in 2020?


----------



## ddubaynavarro

Winston Wolf said:


> So the seller borrowed all their 2021 points but cancelled their reservation and now they’re stuck in 2020?


I was trying to figure out what the heck they did, I'm new to Disney so I was wondering if maybe they rented some points out to make some cash because of covid.  Who knows?


----------



## SBurk13

First attempt!

Sburk13---$100-$9177-80-OKW-Jun-0/19, 80/20, 80/21, 80/22-Seller pays MF 20- sent 10/21


----------



## poofyo101

EM Lawrence said:


> I wonder why they are buying back GFV? It does not seem to represent a large percentage of direct sales according to the thread that @i<3riviera is running. For the first half of October, GFV was only 1.2% of direct sales.


because they did not buy it back for several months.


----------



## CP3uhoh

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> YES!  That's awesome!  When I saw @Ruttangel 's 9/8 pass I was thinking yours must be coming soon - Junk folder for the win!


And I checked at 2:30 and it was 2:00 when it came through. Today was day 48


----------



## CP3uhoh

CP3uhoh said:


> And I checked at 2:30 and it was 2:00 when it came through. Today was day 48


Now we’re into really wanting some color on how they will be treating the points!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

CP3uhoh said:


> And I checked at 2:30 and it was 2:00 when it came through. Today was day 48


Alright @Lorana - good signs.  48 days for @CP3uhoh.  Probably only 2-ish more weeks for us - we can do this.  Go Team Grand Cal!


----------



## Lorana

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Alright @Lorana - good signs.  48 days for @CP3uhoh.  Probably only 2-ish more weeks for us - we can do this.  Go Team Grand Cal!


Here’s hoping it’s speeding up and we’ll hear before that!  ;-)


----------



## Jaydee51

EM Lawrence said:


> Seems like the thing to do for buyers going forward is just to insist on a 60 day closing for new contracts.  That really should be plenty of time for Disney.  Legally you have to give them 30 days, but anything beyond that is just mollycoddling a multi-billion dollar corporation at the expense of the little guys.  Delayed closings are annoying for buyers, but you have to assume that they are a real financial burden on at least some sellers.



very good point.  knowledge is power and we are now equipped with enough information to insist on this.


----------



## Jaydee51

jomik1 said:


> Wow!  They snatched that up fast.



to me, this confirms that Disney does in fact screen contracts and pick up what they want and leave the rest for later.


----------



## Jaydee51

cheygirl said:


> cheygirl---$88-$13725-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 94/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 10/16, taken 10/26



i have more respect for Disney when they take quickly instead of dragging out. Good luck on next one!


----------



## Paul Stupin

EM Lawrence said:


> Seems like the thing to do for buyers going forward is just to insist on a 60 day closing for new contracts.  That really should be plenty of time for Disney.  Legally you have to give them 30 days, but anything beyond that is just mollycoddling a multi-billion dollar corporation at the expense of the little guys.  Delayed closings are annoying for buyers, but you have to assume that they are a real financial burden on at least some sellers.


Frankly, I’m not sure insisting will work.


----------



## Paul Stupin

GuitarCarl said:


> Yeah, they were all at a price point that was potentially at risk, any particular reason I should pay more?


Well, the reason is to avoid the risk, of course!


----------



## EM Lawrence

Paul Stupin said:


> Frankly, I’m not sure insisting will work.


I’m not putting in any offers on contracts right now, but if I was, this is exactly what I would do. Maybe someone else out there who is currently buying can give it a try and let us know how it goes.  I’m sure a lot depends on the broker and closing agency you choose to work with. It never hurts to be willing to walk away from a deal as well.


----------



## Brianstl

Paul Stupin said:


> Well, the reason is to avoid the risk, of course!


Well considering the broker and title company are legally working in the interest of the buyer, they should follow the direction of the buyer.


----------



## JETSDAD

Brianstl said:


> Well considering the broker and title company are legally working in the interest of the buyer, they should follow the direction of the buyer.


In Florida do they not act as transactional brokers meaning there is no actual representation?


----------



## Brianstl

JETSDAD said:


> In Florida do they not act as transactional brokers meaning there is no actual representation?


In most situations they don’t have a fiduciary duty, but even a transactional broker has responsibilities to both the buyer and seller  including to act in a timely manner for both.


----------



## Cfrone

EM Lawrence said:


> I’m not putting in any offers on contracts right now, but if I was, this is exactly what I would do. Maybe someone else out there who is currently buying can give it a try and let us know how it goes.  I’m sure a lot depends on the broker and closing agency you choose to work with. It never hurts to be willing to walk away from a deal as well.


We recently submitted a contract for ROFR and before signing, we asked the broker and title company about changing the closing date. We were told basically, even with a closing date sooner, they couldn't close the transaction without Disney's ROFR response and estoppel. They said they want to close as quickly as possible but unfortunately they're at the mercy of DVD and the layoffs are leading to the process taking longer than normal. 

We decided to roll the dice and wait because it is the ideal add-on contract for us and a good deal but sounds like there isnt much that can be done to speed up the process.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Brianstl said:


> Well considering the broker and title company are legally working in the interest of the buyer, they should follow the direction of the buyer.


Yes. But if the buyer has had four contracts taken in ROFR recently, and  wants to close in a somewhat timely manner, and actually get the points, is it out of line for the broker to suggest increasing the purchase price a bit?


----------



## Bebe45101

EM Lawrence said:


> Seems like the thing to do for buyers going forward is just to insist on a 60 day closing for new contracts.  That really should be plenty of time for Disney.  Legally you have to give them 30 days, but anything beyond that is just mollycoddling a multi-billion dollar corporation at the expense of the little guys.  Delayed closings are annoying for buyers, but you have to assume that they are a real financial burden on at least some sellers.



I couldn’t agree more.  This week we have actual evidence that, if you don’t hear back from ROFR by closing date, and call them out on the fact that they’ve therefore legally given up their chance to ROFR that contract, Disney will immediately pass and potentially issue estoppel that same day.

In general, I think brokers are too timid with Disney on this.  Giving them 60 days is more than generous.  If you can close on a house in 60 days, Disney should be able to run a few calculations to determine if they want to buy back a simple timeshare contract.

And if the broker doesn’t want to do 60 days, maybe consider taking your business elsewhere.


----------



## Bebe45101

Paul Stupin said:


> Yes. But if the buyer has had four contracts taken in ROFR recently, and  wants to close in a somewhat timely manner, and actually get the points, is it out of line for the broker to suggest increasing the purchase price a bit?



Of course they can.  But if the buyer is willing to take the risk for a good deal, why not aim low?  At some point, a contract will get through ROFR.

And from the brokers point of view, having a buyer lose a few contracts to ROFR just means you get more commission, quicker, as your now offloading multiple contracts due to a single buyer (DVC buying several, plus the one that your buyer ultimately gets through ROFR)


----------



## Paul Stupin

Bebe45101 said:


> I couldn’t agree more.  This week we have actual evidence that, if you don’t hear back from ROFR by closing date, and call them out on the fact that they’ve therefore legally given up their chance to ROFR that contract, Disney will immediately pass and potentially issue estoppel that same day.
> 
> In general, I think brokers are too timid with Disney on this.  Giving them 60 days is more than generous.  If you can close on a house in 60 days, Disney should be able to run a few calculations to determine if they want to buy back a simple timeshare contract.
> 
> And if the broker doesn’t want to do 60 days, maybe consider taking your business elsewhere.


Maybe brokers are too timid with Disney, but if my entire livelihood depended on the Disney corporation, I’m not sure I’d be too eager to get particularly aggressive over any specific contract. Re taking one’s business elsewhere, of course that’s an option, but I don’t think any of us would walk away from the perfect contract, with just the right price, UY, and points, just because we’re not wild about the broker.


----------



## MICKIMINI

I just spotted the email I passed 10/27 on one of the two OKW contracts bought, one  9/11 and one  9/14 due to the "system" the broker has in place.  Both are to be closed as one.  25 point Oct OKW for $100.  I will finally put them on the ROFR thread when I get closing costs...


----------



## jbreen2010

EM Lawrence said:


> Seems like the thing to do for buyers going forward is just to insist on a 60 day closing for new contracts.  That really should be plenty of time for Disney.  Legally you have to give them 30 days, but anything beyond that is just mollycoddling a multi-billion dollar corporation at the expense of the little guys.  Delayed closings are annoying for buyers, but you have to assume that they are a real financial burden on at least some sellers.



As the buyer you do technically have a say if you wanted something tweaked in the contract otherwise you can walk away.

Our contract took 75 days to“Pass” ROFR but in thinking about it, other people are reporting being taken in under 20 days. In my opinion, Disney probably has a “ehh it’s a reasonable price and if we want it we will take it” pile of contracts.

I get title and brokers wanting to push ROFR out further than 60 days, but take the above for what it’s worth.  30 days is a “rule of thumb” as my broker said. But realistically again I think Disney will sit on these if they don’t currently need it and it’s not an immediate taking.  Seems like there is no ordering in their review/passing it’s just what they need.  I guess it all comes down to your tolerance for waiting and a sellers tolerance for waiting for their cash.


----------



## LucieR

MICKIMINI said:


> I just spotted the email I passed 10/27 on one of the two OKW contracts bought, one  9/11 and one  9/14 due to the "system" the broker has in place.  Both are to be closed as one.  25 point Oct OKW for $100.  I will finally put them on the ROFR thread when I get closing costs...


Congratulations! Lovely to see things are moving xxx


----------



## ahward

Ahward---$160-$8828-50-VGF-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 50/22- sent 9/13, Passed 10/28


----------



## ahward

ahward said:


> Ahward---$160-$8828-50-VGF-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 50/22- sent 9/13, Passed 10/28


Finally we passed !!! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## poofyo101

ahward said:


> Finally we passed !!! Good luck to everyone!


congrats.


----------



## poofyo101

EM Lawrence said:


> I’m not putting in any offers on contracts right now, but if I was, this is exactly what I would do. Maybe someone else out there who is currently buying can give it a try and let us know how it goes.  I’m sure a lot depends on the broker and closing agency you choose to work with. It never hurts to be willing to walk away from a deal as well.


I tried pushing it along. Was denied.


----------



## Ruttangel

Ruttangel said:


> Ruttangel---$115-$4450-35-OKW-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 35/21, 35/22- sent 9/8, passed 10/27
> 
> I knew this would pass but didn’t think it would take this long.
> I’m really hoping my BWV passes soon to complete my DVC spending spree.
> 
> GL everyone!


Just wanted to pass on information that my title company said to expect closing documents in 2 weeks from passing ROFR as that is how long the estoppel from DVC is taking


----------



## EM Lawrence

poofyo101 said:


> I tried pushing it along. Was denied.


Do you mean that you tried getting the original sales contract to list a 60 day closing and you were denied? Or that you were already in a contract with the ability for closing to be delayed? Because I think the time to try for this is at the point of entering into the original sales contract.  Early in the pandemic, I can understand why brokers were setting long closings, but I don’t think there is any reasonable excuse for it now.  DVC can hire more people.  They don’t have a legal right to drag out ROFR as long as they feel like it.

I think many of these brokers are chummy with the people who work at DVC because many of them used to work there.  I totally understand that human dynamic, but its not my personal concern.

This is a business transaction.  There are rules that apply to everyone involved in buying and selling a timeshare.  As a potential buyer who now understands what the rules are (I did not the with my first contract) I would make this part of the initial conversation with the broker.  If they are not receptive, I would walk away.

BUT, if it was a deal I just had to have, I would probably be at their mercy like everyone else.  YMMV


----------



## CLE2WDW

Is it just me or has this thread slowed down significantly when it comes to new offers being presented for ROFR?


----------



## Kmedders

I’m so excited! We finally heard back. I can’t wait to tell my kids. I begged my husband to go to Disney five years ago and he agreed begrudgingly (he had never been). He loved it and agreed to go every other year. Fast forward and he has agreed to twice per year. We have two girls, ages seven and nine. I am so happy to be able to share many more trips in the future with them! This year has been tough on everybody I know. I’m in healthcare and my husband is a police officer. This has been an incredibly tense and tiring year, so this is some welcome news. 

Kmedders---$115-$19600-160-AKV-Sep-0/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 9/14, passed 10/28


----------



## Jaydee51

ahward said:


> Ahward---$160-$8828-50-VGF-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 50/22- sent 9/13, Passed 10/28


Congrats!!!


----------



## Jaydee51

Kmedders said:


> I’m so excited! We finally heard back. I can’t wait to tell my kids. I begged my husband to go to Disney five years ago and he agreed begrudgingly (he had never been). He loved it and agreed to go every other year. Fast forward and he has agreed to twice per year. We have two girls, ages seven and nine. I am so happy to be able to share many more trips in the future with them! This year has been tough on everybody I know. I’m in healthcare and my husband is a police officer. This has been an incredibly tense and tiring year, so this is some welcome news.
> 
> Kmedders---$115-$19600-160-AKV-Sep-0/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 9/14, passed 10/28


this is wonderful  Congrats and well deserved!


----------



## GuitarCarl

Paul Stupin said:


> Well, the reason is to avoid the risk, of course!


If you’re buying a small contract specifically with an upcoming trip in mind, then maybe, but we’re in no rush and we’re in the UK so won’t even be able to come over anytime soon. The only real downside for us is that the title company are sat on our deposit monies, but we don’t mind that. The flip side is that we’re looking purchasing a total of 6-700 points, so every $ less per point we pay starts to become meaningful savings pretty quickly.


----------



## Kmedders

Jaydee51 said:


> this is wonderful  Congrats and well deserved!


Thank you!!


----------



## EM Lawrence

CLE2WDW said:


> Is it just me or has this thread slowed down significantly when it comes to new offers being presented for ROFR?


This is my perception as well.


----------



## CLE2WDW

EM Lawrence said:


> This is my perception as well.


Ok I’m not alone. I get all the daily emails from the 3rd party DVC sellers and the inventory seems quite flush right now. We might be embarking on a potentially historic buyers market.


----------



## EM Lawrence

The layoffs announced yesterday have chilled me.  I was not really worried about the future of the parks, but now I am.  I don’t think the parks will go away, but right now it seems like a very real possibility that the experience will change dramatically.


----------



## rsn8or

poofyo101 said:


> They are delaying sending passes on purpose. Pretty clear to me now at least.



Sure seems that way, I am on day 40 on a polynesian contract, a resort which they haven't taken back in years. Others have, of course, been waiting even longer!


----------



## purrenh1

EM Lawrence said:


> This is my perception as well.


I think so, too. And I wonder if, beyond these boards, other buyers are also frustrated with the ROFR timeline (and the rest of the delayed buying process during DVD's layoffs)? And that frustration is driving a lack of posting/online sharing if not slowing down actual buying?


----------



## Winston Wolf

EM Lawrence said:


> The layoffs announced yesterday have chilled me.  I was not really worried about the future of the parks, but now I am.  I don’t think the parks will go away, but right now it seems like a very real possibility that the experience will change dramatically.


Maybe I’m being an optimist but I think a lot of it will come back eventually.  1-2 years.


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

EM Lawrence said:


> The layoffs announced yesterday have chilled me.  I was not really worried about the future of the parks, but now I am.  I don’t think the parks will go away, but right now it seems like a very real possibility that the experience will change dramatically.


Were there more Disney layoffs yesterday?


----------



## CP3uhoh

Winston Wolf said:


> Maybe I’m being an optimist but I think a lot of it will come back eventually.  1-2 years.


It's all coming back by mid 2022, the problem is these 28,000 employees aren't all selling dole whips. Talented engage people aren't growing on trees. Most of those people have kept their jobs during this. To retrain some of these jobs is going to be fairly difficult. On the plus side, the Disney brand will always attract performers for these shows and the turnover is probably higher than we imagine as people go on to bigger things or a different career. I think the level of service will probably suffer and the longer people that go without some of this stuff, the easier it will be for them to remove it indefinitely.


----------



## Friendinme

Kmedders said:


> I’m so excited! We finally heard back. I can’t wait to tell my kids. I begged my husband to go to Disney five years ago and he agreed begrudgingly (he had never been). He loved it and agreed to go every other year. Fast forward and he has agreed to twice per year. We have two girls, ages seven and nine. I am so happy to be able to share many more trips in the future with them! This year has been tough on everybody I know. I’m in healthcare and my husband is a police officer. This has been an incredibly tense and tiring year, so this is some welcome news.
> 
> Kmedders---$115-$19600-160-AKV-Sep-0/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 9/14, passed 10/28


Congratulations! Thank you both for your service! We are waiting for our approval at AKL too!


----------



## Paul Stupin

GuitarCarl said:


> If you’re buying a small contract specifically with an upcoming trip in mind, then maybe, but we’re in no rush and we’re in the UK so won’t even be able to come over anytime soon. The only real downside for us is that the title company are sat on our deposit monies, but we don’t mind that. The flip side is that we’re looking purchasing a total of 6-700 points, so every $ less per point we pay starts to become meaningful savings pretty quickly.


It’s certainly a valid strategy if you’re no rush and have the required patience. But with Disney having taken so many of your contracts, the buying process for you could potentially stretch on for months and months. That said, good luck!


----------



## Paul Stupin

Winston Wolf said:


> Maybe I’m being an optimist but I think a lot of it will come back eventually.  1-2 years.


I agree as well. I think there’s a ton of pent up demand to go to the parks, and when things start to turn around, as they inevitably will, business will pick up significantly.


----------



## CP3uhoh

CLE2WDW said:


> Ok I’m not alone. I get all the daily emails from the 3rd party DVC sellers and the inventory seems quite flush right now. We might be embarking on a potentially historic buyers market.



Looks like a 25 point BWV just got an offer listed at $185/pt.....that does seem insane given the direct price is $200 so I have to believe the actual price at least starts with a 17


----------



## cheygirl

Jaydee51 said:


> i have more respect for Disney when they take quickly instead of dragging out. Good luck on next one!


I agree!  I feel for the people who are waiting months.  Thank you!


----------



## Paul Stupin

CP3uhoh said:


> It's all coming back by mid 2022, the problem is these 28,000 employees aren't all selling dole whips. Talented engage people aren't growing on trees. Most of those people have kept their jobs during this. To retrain some of these jobs is going to be fairly difficult. On the plus side, the Disney brand will always attract performers for these shows and the turnover is probably higher than we imagine as people go on to bigger things or a different career. I think the level of service will probably suffer and the longer people that go without some of this stuff, the easier it will be for them to remove it indefinitely.


I wouldn’t bet against Disney’s ability to bounce back. Even if they’re not flooding the parks now (though I believe at least anecdotally they seem busier),  people will when they feel safer.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

ahward said:


> Finally we passed !!! Good luck to everyone!


Thank for updating. Each piece of news is helpful and interesting.  Welcome Home!


----------



## strumy

EM Lawrence said:


> The layoffs announced yesterday have chilled me.  I was not really worried about the future of the parks, but now I am.  I don’t think the parks will go away, but right now it seems like a very real possibility that the experience will change dramatically.


Things will be off kilter till 2022 without a doubt.   We went in late summer and it was different, but distinctly Disney even with many CMs in furlough.   Some of our best interactions ever with CMs occurred on that trip.  The parks dont need to make money right now, just not hemorrhage cash.  With 25% capacity the parks can make modest profits.   Once vaccine distribution occurs at scale, people are going to be losing their minds to get out and "catch up" on lost memories and experiences.   You cannot replace this type of engagement with online content or adjusting distribution of films etc.  Im going to say something unpopular now.   Many of the CMs don't really have anywhere to go.  While I certainly feel for them and wish them the best right now, the entire industry is currently at a standstill so they will find something to bide their time and then return as the parks expand capacity.  Everything right now is about managing cash flow and putting on a show / experience ranks in the multiple million a year in salary and operational costs.   We will see the changes, but to my 3 year old it was as magical as it could be.


----------



## EM Lawrence

CP3uhoh said:


> Looks like a 25 point BWV just got an offer listed at $185/pt.....that does seem insane given the direct price is $200 so I have to believe the actual price at least starts with a 17


I saw that one too. I’d love a small points BWV contract, but for that much money, I‘d happily pay the extra and just buy direct, and get unrestricted points the same day.


----------



## EM Lawrence

Let me be more clear about what is so chilling regarding this layoff situation. I don’t think the layoffs were necessary.  Disney made a management decision to not take care of its employees, even though they could have chosen to do so.  They have plenty of cash on hand and access to debt.  There is traffic in the parks bringing in income.  I think this is an opportunistic chance for them to clean house and reduce their labor costs long term, not a decision they were forced to make due to the pandemic.  I too, think that traffic in the parks will eventually return to normal levels and the parks will continue to operate.  But I’m afraid the experience might be significantly different.  The live entertainment is huge part of what makes Disney so magical.  Len from www.touringplans.com just did a podcast that outlined what it would take for Disney to have kept all 28,000 employees and his run of the numbers was very eye-opening.


----------



## Stargazer65

I often see it stated on resale offers that for closings in December, Disney requires 2021 dues be included in the contract.  I'm awaiting ROFR.  What happens if my contract doesn't close by the end of November as the contract states?  I hear about extensions, but my contract doesn't include 2021 dues so do they have to do a new contract?


----------



## jbreen2010

Stargazer65 said:


> I often see it stated on resale offers that for closings in December, Disney requires 2021 dues be included in the contract.  I'm awaiting ROFR.  What happens if my contract doesn't close by the end of November as the contract states?  I hear about extensions, but my contract doesn't include 2021 dues so do they have to do a new contract?



If they don’t get back to by closing on ROFR, reach out to title and broker. DVC has effectively waived their ROFR at that point and legally they have to issue to allow the closing.


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

EM Lawrence said:


> Let me be more clear about what is so chilling regarding this layoff situation. I don’t think the layoffs were necessary.  Disney made a management decision to not take care of its employees, even though they could have chosen to do so.  They have plenty of cash on hand and access to debt.  There is traffic in the parks bringing in income.  I think this is an opportunistic chance for them to clean house and reduce their labor costs long term, not a decision they were forced to make due to the pandemic.  I too, think that traffic in the parks will eventually return to normal levels and the parks will continue to operate.  But I’m afraid the experience might be significantly different.  The live entertainment is huge part of what makes Disney so magical.  Len from www.touringplans.com just did a podcast that outlined what it would take for Disney to have kept all 28,000 employees and his run of the numbers was very eye-opening.



I totally agree that Disney is using the pandemic as an excuse to cheapen the park experience.  I did not see the entertainment layoffs until you mentioned them today, but I was really disgusted by the GF orchestra layoffs and even DH, who slashes and burns for a living, said that Disney top executive salaries are unconscionable when they are getting rid of that orchestra.  My jaw nearly dropped on the floor when he said that.  I am definitely conservative but executive salaries have been a personal pet peeve of mine for some time.  This is the first time dh actually agreed with me.  Those performers are Disney and should not be tossed aside to slice a couple of million dollars off of their balance sheet.  They are not commodities.


----------



## EM Lawrence

we"reofftoneverland said:


> I totally agree that Disney is using the pandemic as an excuse to cheapen the park experience.  I did not see the entertainment layoffs until you mentioned them today, but I was really disgusted by the GF orchestra layoffs and even DH, who slashes and burns for a living, said that Disney top executive salaries are unconscionable when they are getting rid of that orchestra.  My jaw nearly dropped on the floor when he said that.  I am definitely conservative but executive salaries have been a personal pet peeve of mine for some time.  This is the first time dh actually agreed with me.  *Those performers are Disney and should not be tossed aside to slice a couple of million dollars off of their balance sheet.  They are not commodities.*


----------



## limace

Len testa does a great bit about this on his most recent Disney Dish podcast-I highly recommend.


----------



## Grumpy Mouse

Disney's Experiences segment generates a SIGNIFICANT portion of their yearly revenue.  Before the pandemic, it was the fastest growing segment, but the "rolling closures" of its parks around the world have literally eaten their lunch - but most notably the extended closure of Disneyland.  What the heck do you do when a major revenue generator could conceivably be closed for up to 1.5 YEARS? (unless they prevail in an almost certain lawsuit).

You trim your most significant cost - labor. You can talk about trimming executive pay, but it's a drop in the bucket to aggregate labor cost.  It's the sad reality of large publicly traded corporations.

And you should be happy that Florida is a pro-business state or it might be far worse.  You could be trying to dump your DVC properties for next to nothing - because Disney wouldn't be buying them.

The good news is this will all turn on news of one or more approved vaccines.  Most of these folks are in for a difficult Christmas, but it will get better quickly next year.


----------



## ddubaynavarro

Kmedders said:


> I’m so excited! We finally heard back. I can’t wait to tell my kids. I begged my husband to go to Disney five years ago and he agreed begrudgingly (he had never been). He loved it and agreed to go every other year. Fast forward and he has agreed to twice per year. We have two girls, ages seven and nine. I am so happy to be able to share many more trips in the future with them! This year has been tough on everybody I know. I’m in healthcare and my husband is a police officer. This has been an incredibly tense and tiring year, so this is some welcome news.
> 
> Kmedders---$115-$19600-160-AKV-Sep-0/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 9/14, passed 10/28


Thank you both for your service to the community.  Much appreciated and congrats!


----------



## Paul Stupin

EM Lawrence said:


> Let me be more clear about what is so chilling regarding this layoff situation. I don’t think the layoffs were necessary.  Disney made a management decision to not take care of its employees, even though they could have chosen to do so.  They have plenty of cash on hand and access to debt.  There is traffic in the parks bringing in income.  I think this is an opportunistic chance for them to clean house and reduce their labor costs long term, not a decision they were forced to make due to the pandemic.  I too, think that traffic in the parks will eventually return to normal levels and the parks will continue to operate.  But I’m afraid the experience might be significantly different.  The live entertainment is huge part of what makes Disney so magical.  Len from www.touringplans.com just did a podcast that outlined what it would take for Disney to have kept all 28,000 employees and his run of the numbers was very eye-opening.


I respectfully disagree. With the Orlando parks at 25% capacity, and both Disneyland and California Adventure closed, there’s no possible current scenario that has the Parks division in a good place right now. And, ultimately, they’re a public company and they have a responsibility to their shareholders to reduce costs. I think they put it off for as long as they could, but the tipping point happened a few weeks ago when California issued guidelines that basically mean the California parks won’t open for months. As much as we don’t like it, this is how large corporations work. And, across the board, I’m sure some of these cost savings measures will persist after the pandemic ends.


----------



## EM Lawrence

Paul Stupin said:


> I respectfully disagree. With the Orlando parks at 25% capacity, and both Disneyland and California Adventure closed, there’s no possible current scenario that has the Parks division in a good place right now. And, ultimately, they’re a public company and they have a responsibility to their shareholders to reduce costs. I think they put it off for as long as they could, but the tipping point happened a few weeks ago when California issued guidelines that basically mean the California parks won’t open for months. As much as we don’t like it, this is how large corporations work. And, across the board, I’m sure some of these cost savings measures will persist after the pandemic ends.


Did you listen to the podcast or do you just disagree in theory?


----------



## limace

I agree with EM-Len Tesla is a statistician and knows his numbers and his analysis was very helpful, I thought.


----------



## Brianstl

EM Lawrence said:


> Did you listen to the podcast or do you just disagree in theory?


First, there were many problems with Testa's math.  He didn't take into account the additional 30-40% it cost Disney to employ someone above their salary.

Second, Iger's compensation makes up over 50% of Disney's senior executive compensation.  Iger has a contract with Disney.  The rest of the board and Chapek can't make Iger take a pay cut.  Iger needs to offer to take a compensation cut for Disney to effectively reduce senior executive compensation in any meaningful way.  And while I think most CEO's are way overpaid, you can argue Chapek agreed to a reduced salary when he took the job.  His first year compensation will be at least 50% below anyone serving in a similar role to him at a comparable media company.  Most of the other executives outside the most senior ranks in  Burbank at Disney are already making less than they would in a similar position at a competing media company. They stay at Disney because they love the idea of Disney, but Disney runs a real risk of losing those people if they force them to take a pay cut.  Disney has already been bleeding talent to other media companies.

I guess my point is Testa should address his criticism solely to one person, Iger.


----------



## Grumpy Mouse

limace said:


> I agree with EM-Len Tesla is a statistician and knows his numbers and his analysis was very helpful, I thought.



Statistics have little to do with how publicly traded corporations work.

If you don't know anything about Disney's stock price over the past 5 years, I suggest a little research.  In general, executives of public companies are compensated based on the performance of their stock during their tenure.  Well, Disney's stock (NYSE:$DIS) has been "stuck in the mud" for 5 years now - mainly due to woes with ESPN. There has been much pressure from the market to expand the media business and to reduce cost in other areas. Many have been calling for the elimination of Disney's dividend, which won't make shareholders happy. Furthermore, their debt load is considerable after the Fox acquisition. 

So while theoretically additional employees could be carried - either with cash on hand or more debt - the market - the shareholders would NOT look on the action favorably.  And too much debt brings additional unfavorable actions - like credit rating downgrades.  All bad news for Disney's stock price - and therefore bad news for Disney executives.   

You might not like it, but this is how public corporations work. Their primary mission is to maximize value for the owners - the shareholders of the company.


----------



## Pxedstqn98

Pxedstqn98---$172-$9368-50-CCV@WL-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 10/1 

This will be my first DVC contract, went resale first and then will go back and buy from Disney in order to get my perks.  Just cannot decide on what resort to buy yet


----------



## CP3uhoh

Brianstl said:


> First, there were many problems with Testa's math.  He didn't take into account the additional 30-40% it cost Disney to employ someone above their salary.
> 
> Second, Iger's compensation makes up over 50% of Disney's senior executive compensation.  Iger has a contract with Disney.  The rest of the board and Chapek can't make Iger take a pay cut.  Iger needs to offer to take a compensation cut for Disney to effectively reduce senior executive compensation in any meaningful way.  And while I think most CEO's are way overpaid, you can argue Chapek agreed to a reduced salary when he took the job.  His first year compensation will be at least 50% below anyone serving in a similar role to him at a comparable media company.  Most of the other executives outside the most senior ranks in  Burbank at Disney are already making less than they would in a similar position at a competing media company. They stay at Disney because they love the idea of Disney, but Disney runs a real risk of losing those people if they force them to take a pay cut.  Disney has already been bleeding talent to other media companies.
> 
> I guess my point is Testa should address his criticism solely to one person, Iger.


I'm not interested in a big debate but almost none of these statements are accurate. It's public information, not sure where this came from, but one podcast, if that was it, is not the end all be all. You could pay Iger nothing (when he was CEO) and every CM would be making $3 more a year or something. I figured it out one day a couple years back when Abigail was on one of her crusades.


----------



## CP3uhoh

EM Lawrence said:


> I saw that one too. I’d love a small points BWV contract, but for that much money, I‘d happily pay the extra and just buy direct, and get unrestricted points the same day.


is their a  minimum to buy direct if you DON"T already have the 125 points purchased directly? Meaning, can you buy $25 points direct if you're not a "blue card" holder?


----------



## Carrie932

CP3uhoh said:


> is their a  minimum to buy direct if you DON"T already have the 125 points purchased directly? Meaning, can you buy $25 points direct if you're not a "blue card" holder?


Depends on the resort (assuming you mean 25 points not $25). For Riviera, for example, minimum for existing members is 50 pt.


----------



## Sandisw

CP3uhoh said:


> is their a  minimum to buy direct if you DON"T already have the 125 points purchased directly? Meaning, can you buy $25 points direct if you're not a "blue card" holder?



As a member, you can buy as little as 25 points cash/50 if you finance with Disney, except for CCV and RIV.

Those require 50 points as a minimum. Seems to be inconsistent reporting on whether they will break those into smaller,

I was told no for RIV...smallest contract I could get was 50.  Ended up just doing all 175 in one.


----------



## CP3uhoh

Carrie932 said:


> Depends on the resort (assuming you mean 25 points not $25). For Riviera, for example, minimum for existing members is 50 pt.


yeah 25 points, but do you need to be an existing member or can new members, for example, get 50 Riviera points without the Blue Card benefit?


----------



## Brianstl

CP3uhoh said:


> I'm not interested in a big debate but almost none of these statements are accurate. It's public information, not sure where this came from, but one podcast, if that was it, is not the end all be all. You could pay Iger nothing (when he was CEO) and every CM would be making $3 more a year or something. I figured it out one day a couple years back when Abigail was on one of her crusades.



It isn't true that Iger compensation accounts for over 50% of all senior Disney executive compensation?

It isn't true Iger has contract that spells out his compensation?

It isn't true that Disney pay's an additional 30-40% above a cast members salary to employ them?

It isn't true that Chapek will most likely make $10 million in total compensation for his first year and that is 50% less or more than other CEO's make in similar media companies? 

It isn's true that outside of Disney's most senior management, executives at lower levels make less than similar executives in similar positions at other companies?

I am not defending Testa, I think his opinion here is completely wrong.  My point is that the only way they could generate any real savings to fund a small amout jobs for even a short amount of time would be for Iger to agree to reduce his compensation massively throughout the rest of his contract.  So Testa's problems should really be with one person and not Disney executives as a whole even if he is wrong.


----------



## Carrie932

CP3uhoh said:


> yeah 25 points, but do you need to be an exiting member or can new members, for example, get 50 Riviera points without the Blue Card benefit?


Not sure on that one...I know as a white card member we were told 50 min for RIV


----------



## Sandisw

CP3uhoh said:


> yeah 25 points, but do you need to be an exiting member or can new members, for example, get 50 Riviera points without the Blue Card benefit?



I think the current minimum for a new owner is 100 points, but as you said, it will no longer get them a blue card,


----------



## ScubaCat

This is getting way off topic of tracking ROFR!  Please start a new thread or join one of the many existing ones to complain about the company's business practices!


----------



## WanderlustinFP

Carrie932 said:


> Not sure on that one...I know as a white card member we were told 50 min for RIV


 
I currently own VGF resale. Do I need to purchase 125 points to get blue card benefits?


----------



## Sandisw

WanderlustinFP said:


> I currently own VGF resale. Do I need to purchase 125 points to get blue card benefits?



Yes. Blue card requires 125 bought directly, whether you are already a member or not.


----------



## Pirates1996

Pirates1996---$135-$34655-250-CCV@WL-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 299/20, 250/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 9/14, passed 10/28

I saw all of the ROFRs coming through the board this morning and kept checking my email... and finally, good news!

I felt pretty good about this passing because it's Copper Creek, but the wait was still so long!  Now I'll settle in for the wait for our points so I can extend our upcoming vacation.  Thanks for all the wisdom shared here that helped me work through the resale process, and good luck to those still waiting!


----------



## DonnerB

Pirates1996 said:


> Pirates1996---$135-$34655-250-CCV@WL-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 299/20, 250/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 9/14, passed 10/28


Congrats!  See ya real soon neighbor!


----------



## Paul Stupin

EM Lawrence said:


> Did you listen to the podcast or do you just disagree in theory?


No, sorry, I didn’t listen to the podcast, and maybe it has absolutely unassailable logic, but I doubt it. Here’s the thing. The new guy in charge of the parks division, Josh D’Amaro, is about as upfront, straight forward, and compassionate an exec as you can find. Am sure corporate number crunchers are forcing some of these cutbacks through, but I don’t think the parks division is doing it gleefully. The lack of live entertainment, among other things, diminishes the visitor experience, and who wants to do that if you don’t have to? The only good news coming out of Disney right now is the success of Disney +. 
You‘re right, some of these changes will no doubt be permanent. But not all of them.


----------



## Sandisw

As requested, let’s try to get back to topic at hand.


----------



## CLE2WDW

CP3uhoh said:


> Looks like a 25 point BWV just got an offer listed at $185/pt.....that does seem insane given the direct price is $200 so I have to believe the actual price at least starts with a 17


Sometimes I blame the listing agent for not giving their seller realistic expectations. There’s no way on God’s green earth that a BWV should ever go for over $150/point (even on small contracts).


----------



## Bing Showei

CLE2WDW said:


> Sometimes I blame the listing agent for not giving their seller realistic expectations. There’s no way on God’s green earth that a BWV should ever go for over $150/point (even on small contracts).


Uhhh... but it just did, right? Sounds like agent did exactly what they're supposed to. Something is only worth what someone is willing to pay, and apparently someone was willing to play close to asking.


----------



## gisele2

Kmedders said:


> I’m so excited! We finally heard back. I can’t wait to tell my kids. I begged my husband to go to Disney five years ago and he agreed begrudgingly (he had never been). He loved it and agreed to go every other year. Fast forward and he has agreed to twice per year. We have two girls, ages seven and nine. I am so happy to be able to share many more trips in the future with them! This year has been tough on everybody I know. I’m in healthcare and my husband is a police officer. This has been an incredibly tense and tiring year, so this is some welcome news.
> 
> Kmedders---$115-$19600-160-AKV-Sep-0/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 9/14, passed 10/28


Congrats and thank you for your service.


----------



## cindybelle90

Pirates1996 said:


> Pirates1996---$135-$34655-250-CCV@WL-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 299/20, 250/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 9/14, passed 10/28
> 
> I saw all of the ROFRs coming through the board this morning and kept checking my email... and finally, good news!
> 
> I felt pretty good about this passing because it's Copper Creek, but the wait was still so long!  Now I'll settle in for the wait for our points so I can extend our upcoming vacation.  Thanks for all the wisdom shared here that helped me work through the resale process, and good luck to those still waiting!


Congrats and thanks for sharing! We are 9/24 for CCV also but nervous that we are on the lower end of $/pt. You are giving me some hope.


----------



## Lorana

cindybelle90 said:


> Congrats and thanks for sharing! We are 9/24 for CCV also but nervous that we are on the lower end of $/pt. You are giving me some hope.


As CCV is still in active sales, it's unlikely disney will exercise ROFR on it, so you should be good!  Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## cindybelle90

Lorana said:


> As CCV is still in active sales, it's unlikely disney will exercise ROFR on it, so you should be good!  Fingers crossed for you!


Thank you! All the advice from these boards including your experiences have been super helpful.


----------



## DisneyFanThi

DisneyFanThi---$133-$23300.60-160-RIV-Mar-0/19, 160/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 9/15, passed 10/28


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

DisneyFanThi said:


> DisneyFanThi---$133-$23300.60-160-RIV-Mar-0/19, 160/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 9/15, passed 10/28


Hey Riviera neighbor!  Welcome Home!


----------



## mom2elle

Finally! 

mom2elle---$115-$13250-110-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 220/20, 110/21-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 9/11, passed 10/28


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

1) LOVE seeing all the passes coming in today - So happy for you all!  Gets me super excited for likely 2-3 weeks from now for our first resale contract to join you in the "passed" group (fingers crossed).   2) This is my 1,000th message on the boards.  YAAAASS!  3) As many have said, I'm so thankful for  the wealth of knowledge so generously shared by the collective wisdom of this board - really sweet and amazing people.  I'm lookin' at you, @Sandisw, @Lorana, @i<3riviera, @RoseGold, @bobbiwoz, @Meriweather, @CastAStone, @JavaDuck  and many many more awesome wise, witty and entertaining posters. #DISCommunity #Pixiedust


----------



## DisneyFanThi

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Hey Riviera neighbor!  Welcome Home!


Merci! I'm so excited!


----------



## DisneyWhirlGirl

DisneyWhirlGirl---$105-$26585-246-AKV-Mar-0/19, 93/20, 174/21, 246/22- sent 9/16, passed 10/28

Whoop!


----------



## Lorana

DisneyWhirlGirl said:


> DisneyWhirlGirl---$105-$26585-246-AKV-Mar-0/19, 93/20, 174/21, 246/22- sent 9/16, passed 10/28
> 
> Whoop!


Woohoo!!  Great price, too!


----------



## LucieR

I’ve just been looking through the passes posted over the last 36hrs or so and the wait times are as follows: 

42 days
47 days
43 days
44 days
44 days
47 days
44 days
45 days
There seems to be more consistency here than a couple of weeks ago, although Taken contracts seem less predictable.

is anyone still waiting well beyond 47 day window?

Personally, I’m on day 35 and I find it a lot easier to wait knowing there’s a pattern returning and it’s not just “how long is a piece of string”.
Thanks for the data everyone, it’s bread and butter to an obsessive like me


----------



## Madmavis

LucieR said:


> I’ve just been looking through the passes posted over the last 36hrs or so and the wait times are as follows:
> 
> 42 days
> 47 days
> 43 days
> 44 days
> 44 days
> 47 days
> 44 days
> 45 days
> There seems to be more consistency here than a couple of weeks ago, although Taken contracts seem less predictable.
> 
> is anyone still waiting well beyond 47 day window?
> 
> Personally, I’m on day 35 and I find it a lot easier to wait knowing there’s a pattern returning and it’s not just “how long is a piece of string”.
> Thanks for the data everyone, it’s bread and butter to an obsessive like me


I’m still waiting. Today is day 51 for me


----------



## LucieR

Madmavis said:


> I’m still waiting. Today is day 51 for me


 Oh no! That’s so frustrating for you! Maybe the numbers don’t tell the whole picture. Really hope you hear soon


----------



## Madmavis

LucieR said:


> Oh no! That’s so frustrating for you! Maybe the numbers don’t tell the whole picture. Really hope you hear soon


Thanks. Me too. It’s a small 50 point contract so I’m not too worried but anxious to move on


----------



## CP3uhoh

LucieR said:


> I’ve just been looking through the passes posted over the last 36hrs or so and the wait times are as follows:
> 
> 42 days
> 47 days
> 43 days
> 44 days
> 44 days
> 47 days
> 44 days
> 45 days
> There seems to be more consistency here than a couple of weeks ago, although Taken contracts seem less predictable.
> 
> is anyone still waiting well beyond 47 day window?
> 
> Personally, I’m on day 35 and I find it a lot easier to wait knowing there’s a pattern returning and it’s not just “how long is a piece of string”.
> Thanks for the data everyone, it’s bread and butter to an obsessive like me


I don’t think any have been taken over 30 days right?


----------



## LucieR

CP3uhoh said:


> I don’t think any have been taken over 30 days right?


I wouldn’t want to say for certain, but most I’ve seen have been between 10-20days x


----------



## cindybelle90

LucieR said:


> I’ve just been looking through the passes posted over the last 36hrs or so and the wait times are as follows:
> 
> 42 days
> 47 days
> 43 days
> 44 days
> 44 days
> 47 days
> 44 days
> 45 days
> There seems to be more consistency here than a couple of weeks ago, although Taken contracts seem less predictable.
> 
> is anyone still waiting well beyond 47 day window?
> 
> Personally, I’m on day 35 and I find it a lot easier to wait knowing there’s a pattern returning and it’s not just “how long is a piece of string”.
> Thanks for the data everyone, it’s bread and butter to an obsessive like me


Totally agree. Also on day 35 here. What home resort?


----------



## LucieR

cindybelle90 said:


> Totally agree. Also on day 35 here. What home resort?


150 points SSR $100pp


----------



## cindybelle90

Madmavis said:


> Thanks. Me too. It’s a small 50 point contract so I’m not too worried but anxious to move on


On the bright side it seems like they have been more interested in larger contracts. Sending you pixie dust!


----------



## cindybelle90

LucieR said:


> 150 points SSR $100pp


Good luck! Will let you know when I hear anything.


----------



## SherylLC

CP3uhoh said:


> I don’t think any have been taken over 30 days right?


Oh my goodness, I hope you are right! This gives me hope!


----------



## Madmavis

cindybelle90 said:


> On the bright side it seems like they have been more interested in larger contracts. Sending you pixie dust!


Thank you. I'll take all I can get!


----------



## Pirates1996

cindybelle90 said:


> Congrats and thanks for sharing! We are 9/24 for CCV also but nervous that we are on the lower end of $/pt. You are giving me some hope.


If the current turn around time holds, maybe you'll hear next week!  If you don't mind sharing, I'm curious to know what your $/pt is?


----------



## E2ME2

E2ME2---$142-$4890-30-BCV-Jun-0/19, 30/20, 30/21, 30/22- sent 9/16, passed 10/29

43 Days through ROFR 
I'm now a Beach Club Owner !  
Oh, and this will put me over the 500 Point mark, also


----------



## Lorana

LucieR said:


> I’ve just been looking through the passes posted over the last 36hrs or so and the wait times are as follows:
> 
> 42 days
> 47 days
> 43 days
> 44 days
> 44 days
> 47 days
> 44 days
> 45 days
> There seems to be more consistency here than a couple of weeks ago, although Taken contracts seem less predictable.
> 
> is anyone still waiting well beyond 47 day window?
> 
> Personally, I’m on day 35 and I find it a lot easier to wait knowing there’s a pattern returning and it’s not just “how long is a piece of string”.
> Thanks for the data everyone, it’s bread and butter to an obsessive like me


I'm on Day 38 and 34, respectively, so I'll let you know.


----------



## MICKIMINI

Day 45 waiting for my second identical 25 point OKW contract.  Congrats to all who passed recently!!


----------



## rsn8or

rsn8or---$149-$17030-110-PVB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 110/21- sent 9/18, passed 10/29


----------



## badeacon

E2ME2 said:


> E2ME2---$142-$4890-30-BCV-Jun-0/19, 30/20, 30/21, 30/22- sent 9/16, passed 10/29
> 
> 43 Days through ROFR
> I'm now a Beach Club Owner !
> Oh, and this will put me over the 500 Point mark, also


Congrats!!


----------



## Kimmyd1982

We just passed ROFR.  BLT sent 9/21.
$165, 160 points.  
I don't have closing costs, but when I do I will update.


----------



## poofyo101

Still waiting on 9.11 and 9.22 for me


----------



## minie_meese

We have been waiting ROFR since 9/8 on a 225 pt BCV contract. We are in no rush but I'd like to get this resolved, one way or another as I'm sure the seller would. There was a name difference between the original offer and the legal documents that required the offer be re-signed but not the legal documents. That happened on 10/7 so I am guessing we went to the bottom of the pile and will not get back up to the top till November.


----------



## Nikred513

nikred513---$113-$21031-180-AKV-Oct-0/19, 360/20, 180/21, 180/22-International seller- sent 9/21, passed 10/29


Whoo hoo!! Passed today!! First contract


----------



## LucieR

Nikred513 said:


> nikred513---$113-$21031-180-AKV-Oct-0/19, 360/20, 180/21, 180/22-International seller- sent 9/21, passed 10/29
> 
> 
> Whoo hoo!! Passed today!! First contract


Wow! You're going to have loads of fun with those loaded points! Huge congratulations


----------



## E2ME2

badeacon said:


> Congrats!!


Thanks Badeacon!
Have you added on any more lately?


----------



## DisAnon

Appreciate all the info gleaned here. 
Figured I’d have plenty of waiting time to post - but Disney passed today after only 10 days...(shocked).  So, here’s the info:


$97-$31525-325-SSR-Aug-411/20, 325/21, 325/22-sent 10/19, passed 10/29.


----------



## poofyo101

DisAnon said:


> Appreciate all the info gleaned here.
> Figured I’d have plenty of waiting time to post - but Disney passed today after only 10 days...(shocked).  So, here’s the info:
> 
> 
> $97-$31525-325-SSR-Aug-411/20, 325/21, 325/22-sent 10/19, passed 10/29.


That’s what I’m talking about. Congrats.


----------



## Cupcake232

DisAnon said:


> Appreciate all the info gleaned here.
> Figured I’d have plenty of waiting time to post - but Disney passed today after only 10 days...(shocked).  So, here’s the info:
> 
> 
> $97-$31525-325-SSR-Aug-411/20, 325/21, 325/22-sent 10/19, passed 10/29.


Wow!!!  I wonder how you got so lucky! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Brett Wyman

Glad to hear the ROFR gears are still moving!


----------



## Cabius

DisAnon said:


> Appreciate all the info gleaned here.
> Figured I’d have plenty of waiting time to post - but Disney passed today after only 10 days...(shocked).  So, here’s the info:
> 
> 
> $97-$31525-325-SSR-Aug-411/20, 325/21, 325/22-sent 10/19, passed 10/29.



Wow! Maybe they made a mistake and MEANT to hit "take" instead of "pass"... or maybe the one poor guy working the ROFR queue had a two-cocktail lunch and decided to go crazy...

Either way, CONGRATS!!!


----------



## LucieR

With a bit of luck we'll be neighbours soon  Congrats x


DisAnon said:


> Appreciate all the info gleaned here.
> Figured I’d have plenty of waiting time to post - but Disney passed today after only 10 days...(shocked).  So, here’s the info:
> 
> 
> $97-$31525-325-SSR-Aug-411/20, 325/21, 325/22-sent 10/19, passed 10/29.


----------



## Nautiquelfe

Nautiquelfe---$115-$17930-150-BWV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 222/21, 150/22- sent 9/16, passed 10/29


----------



## E2ME2

DisAnon said:


> Appreciate all the info gleaned here.
> Figured I’d have plenty of waiting time to post - but Disney passed today after only 10 days...(shocked).  So, here’s the info:
> 
> 
> $97-$31525-325-SSR-Aug-411/20, 325/21, 325/22-sent 10/19, passed 10/29.


10 Days through ROFR & Passes at $97 -
I'd say we need to learn from you ! 
 HOME


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Wow - so many passes today AND a 10 day ROFR?  So happy for you all!


----------



## Kenito

E2ME2 said:


> E2ME2---$142-$4890-30-BCV-Jun-0/19, 30/20, 30/21, 30/22- sent 9/16, passed 10/29
> 
> 43 Days through ROFR
> I'm now a Beach Club Owner !
> Oh, and this will put me over the 500 Point mark, also




Congrats fellow owner!  Just don't compete with me for a Beaches and Cream reservation.  I think that's harder to get than a room.


----------



## Stargazer65

Stargazer65---$92-$10514-100-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 9/25, passed 10/29

Thats two contracts in a row, two months in a row at exactly 34 days for both. Disney said that they were sorry it took so long, if they had seen my blue card earlier, they just would have fist bumped the resale broker and passed it immediately. 

See you at Wilderness Lodge next year.


----------



## Cabius

Kenito said:


> Congrats fellow owner!  Just don't compete with me for a Beaches and Cream reservation.  I think that's harder to get than a room.



No Way Jose > ROFR > ROTR


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Stargazer65 said:


> Stargazer65---$92-$10514-100-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 9/25, passed 10/29
> 
> Thats two contracts in a row, two months in a row at exactly 34 days for both. Disney said that they were sorry it took so long, if they had seen my blue card earlier, they just would have fist bumped the resale broker and passed it immediately.
> 
> See you at Wilderness Lodge next year.


Wow - ROFR is on FIRE today!  How interesting about the Blue card comment from them.  Congrats!


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Flynn's Gal---$140-$78350-550-BCV-Apr-0/19, 550/20, 1100/21, 550/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/20, passed 10/29 

Holy Points, Batman! POW! This is really happening. 

I'm glad to see some other BCV buyers here. After reading comments on FB and DIS threads of how some others feel about the 2042 expiration of Beach Club and other 2042 resorts, I'd like to leave my "whys" for anyone who may be on the fence and could use another perspective of reasons it was a good fit for me. I 100% get that it doesn't make great financial sense to spend this much money and not get it for as long as you possibly can and that selling it could be a complication as the years go by and took that into consideration. However, for me:
*I'll be 54 in January. At 75 years old, when the contract expires, I think I'll have been able to use the points in all the ways I intend to. 
*I have no intention of selling it. My only child is physically handicapped and developmentally delayed. I won't be willing it to her trust. She has no comprehension of this at all. We're just going to enjoy SAB while it's available. 
*After buying 150 direct, I got add-on-itis BAD and want to stay for longer, get larger rooms, and have a place to share with family members. My little 150 doesn't go very far with all of that in mind. An extra 550 on the other hand. 
*I'm retired and it has been my "when I retire" dream to travel. Whether I use the points to rent and pay cash, or use them for RCI, on other trips, now I have a chunk of points to enjoy WDW and other locations. 
*I have 11 month booking at Beach Club!


----------



## Cabius

Flynn's Gal said:


> Flynn's Gal---$140-$78350-550-BCV-Apr-0/19, 550/20, 1100/21, 550/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/20, passed 10/29
> 
> Holy Points, Batman! POW! This is really happening.



It's always fun to read people's priorities and rationale. It sounds like this is is a very meaningful purchase for you, and I hope that you have an AMAZING time with it! (And I'm only a _little_ jealous of the '21 points...)


----------



## Sandisw

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Wow - ROFR is on FIRE today!  How interesting about the Blue card comment from them.  Congrats!



Pretty sure the Blue card comment was a joke! Lol


----------



## Cupcake232

Flynn's Gal said:


> Flynn's Gal---$140-$78350-550-BCV-Apr-0/19, 550/20, 1100/21, 550/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/20, passed 10/29
> 
> Holy Points, Batman! POW! This is really happening.
> 
> I'm glad to see some other BCV buyers here. After reading comments on FB and DIS threads of how some others feel about the 2042 expiration of Beach Club and other 2042 resorts, I'd like to leave my "whys" for anyone who may be on the fence and could use another perspective of reasons it was a good fit for me. I 100% get that it doesn't make great financial sense to spend this much money and not get it for as long as you possibly can and that selling it could be a complication as the years go by and took that into consideration. However, for me:
> *I'll be 54 in January. At 75 years old, when the contract expires, I think I'll have been able to use the points in all the ways I intend to.
> *I have no intention of selling it. My only child is physically handicapped and developmentally delayed. I won't be willing it to her trust. She has no comprehension of this at all. We're just going to enjoy SAB while it's available.
> *After buying 150 direct, I got add-on-itis BAD and want to stay for longer, get larger rooms, and have a place to share with family members. My little 150 doesn't go very far with all of that in mind. An extra 550 on the other hand.
> *I'm retired and it has been my "when I retire" dream to travel. Whether I use the points to rent and pay cash, or use them for RCI, on other trips, now I have a chunk of points to enjoy WDW and other locations.
> *I have 11 month booking at Beach Club!


Congratulations!!! You will have an amazing time with all of those points!!!!


----------



## NHLFAN

One contracted passed on Tuesday, still waiting on the second one that was submitted on 9/9...

nhlfan(Seller)---$120-$15028-120-AKV-Dec-0/19, 118/20, 120/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/9, passed 10/27


----------



## Stargazer65

Sandisw said:


> Pretty sure the Blue card comment was a joke! Lol


Yes, that was a joke. Now I started a new rumor about what contracts get passed haha!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Stargazer65 said:


> Yes, that was a joke. Now I started a new rumor about what contracts get passed haha!


Sometimes I can be the most gullible person in the room  .


----------



## TwoHeartsBeat

CP3uhoh said:


> I don’t think any have been taken over 30 days right?



I think the max days for taken in October is 35 days and the max days for taken in September is 42 days, according to the stats being compiled from these threads.


----------



## DisAnon

LucieR said:


> With a bit of luck we'll be neighbours soon  Congrats x



Wish you the best of luck - hopefully the folks at Disney are trying to clear their desks before the Halloween weekend!


----------



## MortimerMouse

MortimerMouse said:


> MortimerMouse---$99-$16830-170-BRV@WL-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 170/22-Seller pay 20/21 due- sent 9/24


This passed today. 10/27. This is our first DVC - we are pumped


----------



## poofyo101

I just got the pass for 9/22 CCV but still waiting for SSR from 9/11.


----------



## E2ME2

Kenito said:


> Congrats fellow owner!  Just don't compete with me for a Beaches and Cream reservation.  I think that's harder to get than a room.


You have a deal.
I plan to let these ride and use 3 years worth at a time - 90 Points would be 6 days in a studio, in today's point chart.
I'm going to be looking for the twin-sister to this contract, but probably not until early 2021, as there are usually more listings in January.
Then, if successful, I will shop for a similar number of points at AKL. 
I've already gotten extreme value from my SSR points, and I can usually get what we want at 7 Mo. in a 1BR, 
but I'd like some 11 month priority at BCV and AKL for Studios.  I'm in this for the long-haul, as 2021 will be Year#1 of my retirement, 
and I hope it lasts a long time!  I have to also hope that Disney & the rest of the USA will rebound from this current crisis.


----------



## Lorana

*Lorana---$195-$5812-27-VGC-Oct-0/19, 13/20, 27/21, 27/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/25, passed 10/29
Lorana---$195-$7373-35-VGC-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 35/21, 35/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/25, passed 10/29*

WOOHOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I still need to close and everything, but my VGC contracts have passed!!  They didn't magically turn into Sep contracts during ROFR to make it the most perfect, but that's okay.  ;-)

I HAVE MY PETER DOMINICK TRIFECTA!! (BRV/CCV, AKV and now VGC)
Really, these resorts are my favorite theming, and I am so ecstatic to own at them all.  And so happy to never pay retail prices at GCH again.  ;-)  Hopefully I won't get hit with addonitis there, lol, though I recently saw the Grand Villa photos, and I realize I'd need more points for that.  ;-)

I was so eager to get this offer out that I completely missed asking this to have Mason as the title company, so it's on First American, and I was told to expect closing in 3-4 weeks.  Ugh.  But I'm honestly in no rush.

Interestingly, my HHI contract sent on 9/21 I'm still waiting to hear on.

 I AM SO HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

And I get to add this image to my signature:


----------



## poofyo101

Congrats to all!


----------



## E2ME2

Lorana said:


> *Lorana---$195-$5812-27-VGC-Oct-0/19, 13/20, 27/21, 27/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/25, passed 10/29
> Lorana---$195-$7373-35-VGC-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 35/21, 35/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/25, passed 10/29*
> 
> WOOHOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I still need to close and everything, but my VGC contracts have passed!!  They didn't magically turn into Sep contracts during ROFR to make it the most perfect, but that's okay.  ;-)
> 
> I HAVE MY PETER DOMINICK TRIFECTA!! (BRV/CCV, AKV and now VGC)
> Really, these resorts are my favorite theming, and I am so ecstatic to own at them all.  And so happy to never pay retail prices at GCH again.  ;-)  Hopefully I won't get hit with addonitis there, lol, though I recently saw the Grand Villa photos, and I realize I'd need more points for that.  ;-)
> 
> I was so eager to get this offer out that I completely missed asking this to have Mason as the title company, so it's on First American, and I was told to expect closing in 3-4 weeks.  Ugh.  But I'm honestly in no rush.
> 
> Interestingly, my HHI contract sent on 9/21 I'm still waiting to hear on.
> 
> I AM SO HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And I get to add this image to my signature:


Congrats Lorana!
You received a double bonus


----------



## Iahmom

DisAnon said:


> Wish you the best of luck - hopefully the folks at Disney are trying to clear their desks before the Halloween weekend!


I hope so.


----------



## Madmavis

minie_meese said:


> We have been waiting ROFR since 9/8 on a 225 pt BCV contract. We are in no rush but I'd like to get this resolved, one way or another as I'm sure the seller would. There was a name difference between the original offer and the legal documents that required the offer be re-signed but not the legal documents. That happened on 10/7 so I am guessing we went to the bottom of the pile and will not get back up to the top till November.


Same here. We submitted on 9/9 and on 10/6 had to resign to correct the contract number. I think I need to start counting again from 10/6


----------



## E2ME2

Flynn's Gal said:


> Flynn's Gal---$140-$78350-550-BCV-Apr-0/19, 550/20, 1100/21, 550/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/20, passed 10/29
> 
> Holy Points, Batman! POW! This is really happening.
> 
> I'm glad to see some other BCV buyers here. After reading comments on FB and DIS threads of how some others feel about the 2042 expiration of Beach Club and other 2042 resorts, I'd like to leave my "whys" for anyone who may be on the fence and could use another perspective of reasons it was a good fit for me. I 100% get that it doesn't make great financial sense to spend this much money and not get it for as long as you possibly can and that selling it could be a complication as the years go by and took that into consideration. However, for me:
> *I'll be 54 in January. At 75 years old, when the contract expires, I think I'll have been able to use the points in all the ways I intend to.
> *I have no intention of selling it. My only child is physically handicapped and developmentally delayed. I won't be willing it to her trust. She has no comprehension of this at all. We're just going to enjoy SAB while it's available.
> *After buying 150 direct, I got add-on-itis BAD and want to stay for longer, get larger rooms, and have a place to share with family members. My little 150 doesn't go very far with all of that in mind. An extra 550 on the other hand.
> *I'm retired and it has been my "when I retire" dream to travel. Whether I use the points to rent and pay cash, or use them for RCI, on other trips, now I have a chunk of points to enjoy WDW and other locations.
> *I have 11 month booking at Beach Club!


Congrats! & I GET IT!
I retire this year, and am gradually broadening my reach within DVC to use it for SnowBirding. 
For the years when we buy APs, we like BCV for it's proximity to 2 parks, and for SAB!
22 years of BCV in retirement will be a great accomplishment.
Maybe I'll see you there soon!


----------



## Winston Wolf

What a day!  So happy to see all these passes today and it looks like they may be getting caught up.  Gives me hope I might hear within the next couple weeks!


----------



## strumy

Strumy---$156-$39970-250-VGF-Aug-0/19, 17/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 9/18, PASSED 10/29

It looks like Goofy took control of the ROFR train today and it ran away!  Congrats to everyone on the long waits being closed out successfully... except for that guy with a 10 day wait (ok... ok... congrats to him too).  Now time to start planning 2021s trip!


----------



## cindybelle90

Pirates1996 said:


> If the current turn around time holds, maybe you'll hear next week!  If you don't mind sharing, I'm curious to know what your $/pt is?


I am shocked we heard back today! Not 100% on the closing costs yet so I will update this once confirmed. First contract. Very excited to become a DVC member. Many thanks again to everyone here for all the help.  

cindybelle90---$125-$24059-175-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 198/20, 175/21, 175/22 - sent 9/24, passed 10/29


----------



## Lorana

E2ME2 said:


> Congrats Lorana!
> You received a double bonus


Thank you!!  I was so excited to snag 2 small VGC contracts, and at that price (even if it is mostly stripped).  It's the perfect size for us.  I do wish it was in the same UY as my other points, but this was such a unicorn I'm not really complaining.    I had been so sad when I let the 100-point at $237 go but I just couldn't bring myself to spend that much, but feared I'd never find a good low point contract again, and then these two came my way.  Woohoo!


----------



## DisAnon

strumy said:


> Strumy---$156-$39970-250-VGF-Aug-0/19, 17/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 9/18, PASSED 10/29
> 
> It looks like Goofy took control of the ROFR train today and it ran away!  Congrats to everyone on the long waits being closed out successfully... except for that guy with a 10 day wait (ok... ok... congrats to him too).  Now time to start planning 2021s trip!


 Hopefully it continues! Congrats to those who got the news today and best of luck to everyone for good news tomorrow.


----------



## cindybelle90

Lorana said:


> *Lorana---$195-$5812-27-VGC-Oct-0/19, 13/20, 27/21, 27/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/25, passed 10/29
> Lorana---$195-$7373-35-VGC-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 35/21, 35/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/25, passed 10/29*
> 
> WOOHOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I still need to close and everything, but my VGC contracts have passed!!  They didn't magically turn into Sep contracts during ROFR to make it the most perfect, but that's okay.  ;-)
> 
> I HAVE MY PETER DOMINICK TRIFECTA!! (BRV/CCV, AKV and now VGC)
> Really, these resorts are my favorite theming, and I am so ecstatic to own at them all.  And so happy to never pay retail prices at GCH again.  ;-)  Hopefully I won't get hit with addonitis there, lol, though I recently saw the Grand Villa photos, and I realize I'd need more points for that.  ;-)
> 
> I was so eager to get this offer out that I completely missed asking this to have Mason as the title company, so it's on First American, and I was told to expect closing in 3-4 weeks.  Ugh.  But I'm honestly in no rush.
> 
> Interestingly, my HHI contract sent on 9/21 I'm still waiting to hear on.
> 
> I AM SO HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And I get to add this image to my signature:



Congrats. So happy for you! Maybe it is less of a tease since VGC is still not open


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Lorana said:


> *Lorana---$195-$5812-27-VGC-Oct-0/19, 13/20, 27/21, 27/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/25, passed 10/29
> Lorana---$195-$7373-35-VGC-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 35/21, 35/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/25, passed 10/29*
> 
> WOOHOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I still need to close and everything, but my VGC contracts have passed!!  They didn't magically turn into Sep contracts during ROFR to make it the most perfect, but that's okay.  ;-)
> 
> I HAVE MY PETER DOMINICK TRIFECTA!! (BRV/CCV, AKV and now VGC)
> Really, these resorts are my favorite theming, and I am so ecstatic to own at them all.  And so happy to never pay retail prices at GCH again.  ;-)  Hopefully I won't get hit with addonitis there, lol, though I recently saw the Grand Villa photos, and I realize I'd need more points for that.  ;-)
> 
> I was so eager to get this offer out that I completely missed asking this to have Mason as the title company, so it's on First American, and I was told to expect closing in 3-4 weeks.  Ugh.  But I'm honestly in no rush.
> 
> Interestingly, my HHI contract sent on 9/21 I'm still waiting to hear on.
> 
> I AM SO HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And I get to add this image to my signature:


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASS!!!   I know how happy you are about these two little cutie contracts and GCV in general!  We are 5 days behind you - here's hoping!  Wow again, ROFR is on FIRE today!  Hugs, @Lorana !


----------



## Lorana

cindybelle90 said:


> Congrats. So happy for you! Maybe it is less of a tease since VGC is still not open


I know!  We were supposed to be at VGC at the end of September as an early birthday for my youngest son who really wanted to do the Oogie Boogie Party again (and loves the draw with a disney artist sessions they have at DL, which are all Nightmare Before Christmas characters during the party.  He doesn't enjoy the one at Disney World as much, because it moved to Rafiki's Planet Watch and is just animals now).  We are completely accepting we cannot be there, but it is still sad.  At this point, we aren't planning to return to VGC till 2022 (probably still within our 2021 UY, though), so we're okay with the stripped 2020 points and are hoping all will be better and back to Disney magic then!


----------



## Lorana

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASS!!!   I know how happy you are about these two little cutie contracts and GCV in general!  We are 5 days behind you - here's hoping!  Wow again, ROFR is on FIRE today!  Hugs, @Lorana !


Thank you!!!  Here's to hoping you have Friday Magic tomorrow!  Can't wait to see you post your own PASSED thread!


----------



## My3kids1989

Lorana said:


> I know!  We were supposed to be at VGC at the end of September as an early birthday for my youngest son who really wanted to do the Oogie Boogie Party again (and loves the draw with a disney artist sessions they have at DL, which are all Nightmare Before Christmas characters during the party.  He doesn't enjoy the one at Disney World as much, because it moved to Rafiki's Planet Watch and is just animals now).  We are completely accepting we cannot be there, but it is still sad.  At this point, we aren't planning to return to VGC till 2022 (probably still within our 2021 UY, though), so we're okay with the stripped 2020 points and are hoping all will be better and back to Disney magic then!


I think it’s really annoying they are cancelling weeks at a time, if I’m seeing it correctly. I’m so glad you got the contracts you wanted!!!


----------



## andeesings

cindybelle90 said:


> I am shocked we heard back today! Not 100% on the closing costs yet so I will update this once confirmed. First contract. Very excited to become a DVC member. Many thanks again to everyone here for all the help.
> 
> cindybelle90---$125-$24059-175-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 198/20, 175/21, 175/22 - sent 9/24, passed 10/29


This PRICE!!! LOVE.


----------



## ScubaCat

DisAnon said:


> Appreciate all the info gleaned here.
> Figured I’d have plenty of waiting time to post - but Disney passed today after only 10 days...(shocked).  So, here’s the info:
> 
> 
> $97-$31525-325-SSR-Aug-411/20, 325/21, 325/22-sent 10/19, passed 10/29.



Congrats!  But could you please reformat your string with the link in post #1 so it can go on the list?  We'd hate to not be able to capture that one!



Flynn's Gal said:


> I'm glad to see some other BCV buyers here. After reading comments on FB and DIS threads of how some others feel about the 2042 expiration of Beach Club and other 2042 resorts, I'd like to leave my "whys" for anyone who may be on the fence and could use another perspective of reasons it was a good fit for me.



We bought about 5 years ago so we had a LITTLE more time, but it was still something to consider.  Our multiple trips a year without having to waitlist justify it for me.... as will my 10/1/2021 booking where I'll be sitting poolside SAB before & after various festivities.  I know this because I was able to booked it already.  Ask me in 22 years if I regret it.  I can tell you now what the answer will be! 



strumy said:


> It looks like Goofy took control of the ROFR train today and it ran away!



You mean he stripped out all the classic content, put the contracts on giant screens, and invented a new digital bird you see for 7 seconds just as an excuse to produce a whole merchandise line?  

I digress. Moving along back to the contracts...


----------



## Friendinme

Flynn's Gal said:


> Flynn's Gal---$140-$78350-550-BCV-Apr-0/19, 550/20, 1100/21, 550/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/20, passed 10/29
> 
> Holy Points, Batman! POW! This is really happening.
> 
> I'm glad to see some other BCV buyers here. After reading comments on FB and DIS threads of how some others feel about the 2042 expiration of Beach Club and other 2042 resorts, I'd like to leave my "whys" for anyone who may be on the fence and could use another perspective of reasons it was a good fit for me. I 100% get that it doesn't make great financial sense to spend this much money and not get it for as long as you possibly can and that selling it could be a complication as the years go by and took that into consideration. However, for me:
> *I'll be 54 in January. At 75 years old, when the contract expires, I think I'll have been able to use the points in all the ways I intend to.
> *I have no intention of selling it. My only child is physically handicapped and developmentally delayed. I won't be willing it to her trust. She has no comprehension of this at all. We're just going to enjoy SAB while it's available.
> *After buying 150 direct, I got add-on-itis BAD and want to stay for longer, get larger rooms, and have a place to share with family members. My little 150 doesn't go very far with all of that in mind. An extra 550 on the other hand.
> *I'm retired and it has been my "when I retire" dream to travel. Whether I use the points to rent and pay cash, or use them for RCI, on other trips, now I have a chunk of points to enjoy WDW and other locations.
> *I have 11 month booking at Beach Club!


Enjoy every moment!


----------



## poofyo101

Has anyone had a delayed closing thats several months out say over 3 months ever bought back before?


----------



## Chol

chol---$138-$22690-160-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 9/10, passed 10/28


----------



## Ruttangel

Lorana said:


> I HAVE MY PETER DOMINICK TRIFECTA!! (BRV/CCV, AKV and now VGC)


Congratulations!!!

After completing the Trifecta what is your next plan? Are you going to complete a contract at every DVC resort?

now there’s a challenge for you 

Well done everyone else too, what a great ROFR day that was


----------



## cindybelle90

Lorana said:


> I know!  We were supposed to be at VGC at the end of September as an early birthday for my youngest son who really wanted to do the Oogie Boogie Party again (and loves the draw with a disney artist sessions they have at DL, which are all Nightmare Before Christmas characters during the party.  He doesn't enjoy the one at Disney World as much, because it moved to Rafiki's Planet Watch and is just animals now).  We are completely accepting we cannot be there, but it is still sad.  At this point, we aren't planning to return to VGC till 2022 (probably still within our 2021 UY, though), so we're okay with the stripped 2020 points and are hoping all will be better and back to Disney magic then!


Ugh that is so disappointing! That is a unique event too. Hoping that things will get better soon so everyone can get back to their happy place and enjoy the magic.


----------



## cindybelle90

Hoping those who are waiting get some good news from the pumpkin king today!


----------



## cindybelle90

andeesings said:


> This PRICE!!! LOVE.


Thanks! Was nervous that we went too low. The sellers unexpectedly accepted our first offer.


----------



## Lorana

Ruttangel said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> After completing the Trifecta what is your next plan? Are you going to complete a contract at every DVC resort?
> 
> now there’s a challenge for you
> 
> Well done everyone else too, what a great ROFR day that was


Don’t tempt me!!!

I don’t have a plan beyond “use my points and enjoy!”  We may add a few small contracts here and there in the future if the right contract and points show up. I wouldn’t mind a small contract at BCV but small point Sep UY are rare and the price is too high for me. DH really wants to own at PVB so I guess I’ll be keeping an eye out for one there. Really, though, I need time to save up again and replenish what I’ve spent in Covid Addonitis spending spree!!

And I’m really just holding out for Reflections next!


----------



## Sandisw

poofyo101 said:


> Has anyone had a delayed closing thats several months out say over 3 months ever bought back before?



I have done 4 and none have. All were in the range of passing prices at their times.

The last one was my sale of BWV in Spring.


----------



## dsanner106

dsanner106---$100-$20600-200-BRV@WL-Jun-79/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- passed 10/30

I am shocked and excited to say submitted 10/19, passed 10/30..   11 days.


----------



## purrenh1

I am still hoping the recent slew of passes means my pass is coming soon. I am pretty sure my offer will pass, but eager to get the closing process under way and a trip planned for '21. Has anyone here in the "waiting on ROFR for over 40 days" boat done anything to inquire about where their offer is? Is there any point in contacting the broker?


----------



## LucieR

I’ve been stalking this page daily for a week, now it’s finally my turn to say:

LucieR---$100-$15628-150-SSR-Dec-0/19, 182/20, 150/21- sent 9/24, passed 10/30

Yaaaaaay! So relieved and happy, and anxious to get on to the next stage so I can start booking trips


----------



## Cupcake232

dsanner106 said:


> dsanner106---$100-$20600-200-BRV@WL-Jun-79/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- passed 10/30
> 
> I am shocked and excited to say submitted 10/19, passed 10/30..   11 days.


Wow !!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## bubblefactory

bubblefactory---$102-$18038-160-SSR-Jun-5/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22-Seller pays MF 20- sent 10/16, passed 10/30


----------



## bp2412

LucieR said:


> I’ve been stalking this page daily for a week, now it’s finally my turn to say:
> 
> LucieR---$100-$15628-150-SSR-Dec-0/19, 182/20, 150/21- sent 9/24, passed 10/30
> 
> Yaaaaaay! So relieved and happy, and anxious to get on to the next stage so I can start booking trips


Congrats! And oh man this gives me some hope, I submitted about a week later for same size and price so hopefully they see mine soon and pass it as well!


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Lorana said:


> *Lorana---$195-$5812-27-VGC-Oct-0/19, 13/20, 27/21, 27/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/25, passed 10/29
> Lorana---$195-$7373-35-VGC-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 35/21, 35/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/25, passed 10/29*
> 
> WOOHOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I still need to close and everything, but my VGC contracts have passed!!  They didn't magically turn into Sep contracts during ROFR to make it the most perfect, but that's okay.  ;-)
> 
> I HAVE MY PETER DOMINICK TRIFECTA!! (BRV/CCV, AKV and now VGC)
> Really, these resorts are my favorite theming, and I am so ecstatic to own at them all.  And so happy to never pay retail prices at GCH again.  ;-)  Hopefully I won't get hit with addonitis there, lol, though I recently saw the Grand Villa photos, and I realize I'd need more points for that.  ;-)
> 
> I was so eager to get this offer out that I completely missed asking this to have Mason as the title company, so it's on First American, and I was told to expect closing in 3-4 weeks.  Ugh.  But I'm honestly in no rush.
> 
> Interestingly, my HHI contract sent on 9/21 I'm still waiting to hear on.
> 
> I AM SO HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And I get to add this image to my signature:


 Have you had good experiences with Mason? Curious for future resale purchases lol. We just closed one with First Am, and to be honest it wasn't great...fingers crossed it's  better for you!!


----------



## DisAnon

ScubaCat said:


> Congrats!  But could you please reformat your string with the link in post #1 so it can go on the list?  We'd hate to not be able to capture that one!



No problem. Updated string here:

DisAnon---$97-$34544-325-SSR-Aug-0/19, 411/20, 325/21, 325/22- sent 10/19, passed 10/29


----------



## DisAnon

dsanner106 said:


> dsanner106---$100-$20600-200-BRV@WL-Jun-79/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- passed 10/30
> 
> I am shocked and excited to say submitted 10/19, passed 10/30..   11 days.



congrats! Great to see more come through with quick turnarounds...hopefully an increasing trend.


----------



## Cabius

DisAnon said:


> congrats! Great to see more come through with quick turnarounds...hopefully an increasing trend.



Assuming that my "approver went on a drunken binge" theory is wrong, maybe they just ran out of buy-back budget.


----------



## Nikred513

nikred513---$70-$4636-50-VB-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 50/22- sent 10/12, passed 10/30 

Originally thought this was sent in on 10/5 - but it didn't go until 10/12 - and passed today!  Yippee - both of my offers were accepted and passed!!  Homes are VB and AKV!


----------



## Ruttangel

dsanner106 said:


> dsanner106---$100-$20600-200-BRV@WL-Jun-79/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- passed 10/30
> 
> I am shocked and excited to say submitted 10/19, passed 10/30..   11 days.


Holy mackerel batman.......,strange things are afoot in the land of ROFR


----------



## dsanner106

Carrie932 said:


> Not sure on that one...I know as a white card member we were told 50 min for RIV



Ok, maybe an easy question, but what is a white card? I do have a blue card, had no idea there was any other type.


----------



## Cabius

dsanner106 said:


> Ok, maybe an easy question, but what is a white card? I do have a blue card, had no idea there was any other type.



A white card is a membership card that does NOT confer the "membership extras" benefits of a blue card (access to member lounges, member events, AP discounts, etc).

Currently, re-sale contracts and direct contracts below 125 points do not qualify for a Blue Card, and those contract holders don't have access to membership extras (unless they have another contract that does).

Members who qualified at the time that they purchased their contract are grandfathered in for as long as they have that qualifying contract. So anybody who bought re-sale in 2010, or bought a 50-point direct contract in 2015, would still have their Blue Card even though those purchases would not qualify if made today.


----------



## rchristiansen

rchristiansen---$96-$22784-230-OKW-Jun-0/19, 304/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 9/30, taken 10/30


----------



## Madmavis

purrenh1 said:


> I am still hoping the recent slew of passes means my pass is coming soon. I am pretty sure my offer will pass, but eager to get the closing process under way and a trip planned for '21. Has anyone here in the "waiting on ROFR for over 40 days" boat done anything to inquire about where their offer is? Is there any point in contacting the broker?


I'm on day 52. It's a small second contract and I wasn't really worried but since it's taking so long I'm starting to get anxious


----------



## Cupcake232

Ruttangel said:


> Holy mackerel batman.......,strange things are afoot in the land of ROFR


I find it so odd how the contracts are being looked at. It’s like there is no rhyme or reason. It’s like they took all the contracts and laid them on a table and mixed them all up like a game of gold fish. Lol they are just picking them up at random and deciding if they have a match and if not, then go fish! Lol It would make more sense if they were all the same resort, but all that have come through are different  So strange! lol


----------



## Ruttangel

Cupcake232 said:


> I find it so odd how the contracts are being looked at. It’s like there is no rhyme or reason. It’s like they took all the contracts and laid them on a table and mixed them all up like a game of gold fish. Lol they are just picking them up at random and deciding if they have a match and if not, then go fish! Lol It would make more sense if they were all the same resort, but all that have come through are different  So strange! lol


I know, I have a contract that went to ROFR on 8/10 and now I’m checking emails every 5 mins when I was resigned to 3-4 weeks of waiting, please pick me next DVC fickle finger of fate


----------



## ddubaynavarro

ddubaynavarro said:


> ddubaynavarro---$92-$18179-190-OKW-Apr-0/19, 190/20, 0/21, 190/22-seller pays 2021 dues- sent 9/28
> 
> Wondering if it will pass, at first I was really concerned... but I see a ton listed for 99 and less pp on dvcstore.   I am not getting my hopes up
> Edited to update points we are receiving, I was wrong.


ddubaynavarro---$92-$18179-190-OKW-Apr-0/19, 190/20, 0/21, 190/22-seller pays 2021 dues- sent 9/28- taken 10/30.


----------



## Cupcake232

Ruttangel said:


> I know, I have a contract that went to ROFR on 8/10 and now I’m checking emails every 5 mins when I was resigned to 3-4 weeks of waiting, please pick me next DVC fickle finger of fate


Fingers crossed!!!  That’s been a long wait for you!!!


----------



## Ruttangel

Cupcake232 said:


> Fingers crossed!!!  That’s been a long wait for you!!!


Sorry, I’m from UK I meant 10/8!! 
but I’ve trying to get BWV since 7/25 and got one taken end of August so it seems like forever trying to get one through.


----------



## Cupcake232

Ruttangel said:


> Sorry, I’m from UK I meant 10/8!!
> but I’ve trying to get BWV since 7/25 and got one taken end of August so it seems like forever trying to get one through.


Ah, okay! I have one for BWV in ROFR as well. Maybe they just aren’t looking at that resort yet! Hopefully soon!!! Sending positive vibes your way for a pass!!!


----------



## WDisneyWLove

WDisneyWLove said:


> WDisneyWLove---$128-$40,807-300-BCV-MAR-0/19, 0/20, 300/21- sent 9/30



WDisneyWLove---$128-$40807-300-BCV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 9/30, passed 10/30

Yay!!!! took exactly 1 month.


----------



## mattywisco

mattywisco said:


> mattywisco---$109-$19309-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 196/20, 160/21- sent 10/4/2020


-- passed 10/30


----------



## Lorana

dsanner106 said:


> dsanner106---$100-$20600-200-BRV@WL-Jun-79/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- passed 10/30
> 
> I am shocked and excited to say submitted 10/19, passed 10/30..   11 days.


Congrats!!!  That's awesome.

My Guide had mentioned to me when I was purchasing back in September and asking for spread-out payments that DVC's fiscal year ends 10/30, so I wonder if there is such a rush in order to clear the books for the end of fiscal year?


----------



## Winston Wolf

All these under 30 days passes have me checking my email every 30 minutes, lol.  It's ROFRpalooza!!


----------



## Lorana

Lorana---$80-$4525-50-HH-Sep-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/21, passed 10/30

Woohoo!  This was a bit of an impulse buy, mind you, but I have this desire for Memorial Day Weekends in HHI going forward.  Yes, I recognize Sep UY is terrible for that idea, but this was before I was willing to take a second UY, and well, I did mention this was impulse and not well thought out in advance, lol.

Whoopsie!  I was in such a rush that when I received the second email stating I passed ROFR, I just *assumed* it was for my HHI contract.  It was not.  It was just a second notification that my VGC passed yesterday!  Still actually waiting on the HHI to pass or be taken!


----------



## MiniMN

Passed!

MiniMN---$118-$9805-75-SSR-Sep-0/19, 99/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 9/25, passed 10/30


----------



## E2ME2

rchristiansen said:


> rchristiansen---$96-$22784-230-OKW-Jun-0/19, 304/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 9/30, taken 10/30


Oh Poo!
It looked like everyone was on a Roll at ROFR.
I'm sorry to hear that yours was taken.


----------



## E2ME2

WDisneyWLove said:


> WDisneyWLove---$128-$40807-300-BCV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 9/30, passed 10/30
> 
> Yay!!!! took exactly 1 month.


Great Price for BCV -  
I just bought there, with 30 Points.  If I run a little low, I can borrow from you!


----------



## Rustygirl84

WDisneyWLove said:


> WDisneyWLove---$128-$40807-300-BCV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 9/30, passed 10/30
> 
> Yay!!!! took exactly 1 month.



Congrats! I am waiting on my BCV to pass too. Sent same day as you. Here is hoping today is the day!


----------



## SherylLC

I just about fainted...so shocked but SO HAPPY....


SherylLC---$185-$19545-100-VGC-Oct-0/19, 100/20, 7/21- sent 9/30, passed 10/30


----------



## SherylLC

SherylLC said:


> I just about fainted...so shocked but SO HAPPY....
> 
> 
> SherylLC---$185-$19545-100-VGC-Oct-0/19, 100/20, 7/21- sent 9/30, passed 10/30


Does Disney ever move the borrowed points back into 2021 if I ask/plead/sob in a polite and endearing way?


----------



## Sandisw

SherylLC said:


> Does Disney ever move the borrowed points back into 2021 if I ask/plead/sob in a polite and endearing way?



Normally, no.  It’s too bad the seller didn’t ask for it to be done because they are doing it right now.  It could end at any time,

Once you close and are owner, you can call and if it is still a temporary policy, it should be allowed,

Actually, I am surprised they didn’t go back already because the system sweeps every Thursday. I’d double check that it didn’t already happen.


----------



## cheygirl

2nd try!
cheygirl---$96-$16043-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 113/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 10/30


----------



## SherylLC

Sandisw said:


> Normally, no.  It’s too bad the seller didn’t ask for it to be done because they are doing it right now.  It could end at any time,
> 
> Once you close and are owner, you can call and if it is still a temporary policy, it should be allowed,
> 
> Actually, I am surprised they didn’t go back already because the system sweeps every Thursday. I’d double check that it didn’t already happen.


Thanks, Sandisw! Good to know and I will check after closing!


----------



## jsand99

jsand99---$115-$6215-50-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 10/6, passed 10/30


----------



## E2ME2

Alright - I think Jack Skellington has taken over the ROFR-Green-Light for this week.  
There's been lots of good news here in the last 2 days!
If you're still waiting, Good Luck!


----------



## macman123

cheygirl said:


> 2nd try!
> cheygirl---$96-$16043-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 113/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 10/30



I think it might be tight, but good luck


----------



## cheygirl

macman123 said:


> I think it might be tight, but good luck


Thank you!!!!


----------



## purrenh1

purrenh1---$127.5-$16537-125-AKV-Dec-125/18, 125/19, 125/20, 125/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 9/16, passed 10/30


----------



## kennyoconnor7

kennyoconnor7 said:


> Good morning.  We are in the process of purchasing a small contract for the Poly.  We're waiting on the ROFR decision.
> 
> kennyoconnor7---$160-$8529-50-PVB-Dec-0/19, 100/20, 50/21- sent 10/1



Good afternoon.  I am amazed that it was processed by Disney so quickly.  It officially passed and is being prepared for closing.  Hooray!

kennyoconnor7---$160-$8529-50-PVB-Dec-0/19, 100/20, 50/21- sent 10/1, passed 10/30/2020


----------



## NHLFAN

Ok, just received word that our second contract has now passed. Hope to get closing documents soon.

nhlfan(Seller)---$120-$15028-120-AKV-Dec-0/19, 118/20, 120/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/9, passed 10/30


----------



## AVmatt

AVmatt---$139-$21703-150-PVB-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 21/21, 150/22-Prorated 2021 Dues- sent 9/23, passed 10/29


----------



## Lorana

SherylLC said:


> I just about fainted...so shocked but SO HAPPY....
> 
> 
> SherylLC---$185-$19545-100-VGC-Oct-0/19, 100/20, 7/21- sent 9/30, passed 10/30


Woohoo!!!!  Congrats, VGC-neighbor!


----------



## Dreamer13079

Dreamer13079---$98-$15328-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 300/21- sent 9/26, taken 10/30


----------



## Christopher Cooper

coopstah13---$140-$24182-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 9/24, passed 10/30


----------



## Fonzy13

Fonzy13---$100-$20000-200-BWV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 200/21- sent 10/5, passed 10/30

Wow. I feel like I stole this.


----------



## SherylLC

Lorana said:


> Woohoo!!!!  Congrats, VGC-neighbor!


THANKS! I think we bought from the same broker, same day!

Exciting!


----------



## Dale-n-Chip

rchristiansen said:


> rchristiansen---$96-$22784-230-OKW-Jun-0/19, 304/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 9/30, taken 10/30





ddubaynavarro said:


> ddubaynavarro---$92-$18179-190-OKW-Apr-0/19, 190/20, 0/21, 190/22-seller pays 2021 dues- sent 9/28- taken 10/30.



Dang.  Mine headed to ROFR looks a lot like rchristiansen's.  Dang dang dang.  OKW getting all the ROFR raspberries right now!


----------



## Lcroker

Lcroker said:


> $122-$7,012-50-OKW(extended)-Aug-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 10/2



reformatting- new here and didnt realize there was a string generator:


Lcroker---$122-$7012-50-OKW(E)-Aug-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 10/2


----------



## macman123

Dreamer13079 said:


> Dreamer13079---$98-$15328-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 300/21- sent 9/26, taken 10/30



Sorry to hear. It does appear anything under $100pp has a real chance of being taken.


----------



## Dreamer13079

macman123 said:


> Sorry to hear. It does appear anything under $100pp has a real chance of being taken.


Thanks. Yeah, it was right on the borderline for us. We already have 200 direct SSR points so we thought we would give it a go to add a bit more while prices seemed a little lower.  Excited for everyone who did get a pass these last couple of days! Congrats!!


----------



## LucieR

bp2412 said:


> Congrats! And oh man this gives me some hope, I submitted about a week later for same size and price so hopefully they see mine soon and pass it as well!



I hope so too... neighbour


----------



## Lcroker

Lcroker said:


> reformatting- new here and didnt realize there was a string generator:
> 
> 
> Lcroker---$122-$7012-50-OKW(E)-Aug-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 10/2



wow- as soon as I resent this we heard back 

Lcroker---$122-$7012-50-OKW(E)-Aug-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 10/2, passed 10/30


----------



## Pxedstqn98

Pxedstqn98---$172-$9368-50-CCV@WL-Apr-0/19, 42/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 10/1, passed 10/30 

Wow...much faster than I anticipated, I was not expecting anything until mid November, so excited !!!!  I will apologize, I had the wrong amount of points in my original posting, should have been the corrected version above (I blame it on being a newbie and being overwhelmed...lol).


----------



## ScubaCat

Fonzy13 said:


> Fonzy13---$100-$20000-200-BWV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 200/21- sent 10/5, passed 10/30
> 
> Wow. I feel like I stole this.


No closing costs?


----------



## Brianstl

Fonzy13 said:


> Fonzy13---$100-$20000-200-BWV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 200/21- sent 10/5, passed 10/30
> 
> Wow. I feel like I stole this.


Awesome deal.  I am so jealous.


----------



## ValW

ValW said:


> ValW---$132-$4055-25-BWV-Jun-0/19, 17/20, 25/21- sent 10/2




Updated:

ValW---$132-$4055-25-BWV-Jun-0/19, 17/20, 25/21- sent 10/2, passed 10/30


----------



## Sunnyore

First post! Been a stalker the last couple of weeks to understand things but now I'm part of the group! 

Sunnyore---$107-$14209-120-SSR-Aug-0/19, 120/20, 120/21- sent 10/1, passed 10/30


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Sunnyore said:


> First post! Been a stalker the last couple of weeks to understand things but now I'm part of the group!
> 
> Sunnyore---$107-$14209-120-SSR-Aug-0/19, 120/20, 120/21- sent 10/1, passed 10/30


Welcome Home!  you can do some damage with 120 points - woot!


----------



## DisneyFamily7

Passed!  So excited!  Let the magic begin!

DisneyFamily7---$98-$24249-240-AKV-Feb-0/19, 43/20, 240/21, 240/22-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 9/9, passed 10/27


----------



## Lorana

DisneyFamily7 said:


> Passed!  So excited!  Let the Magic begin!
> 
> DisneyFamily7---$98-$24249-240-AKV-Feb-0/19, 43/20, 240/21, 240/22-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 9/9, passed 10/27


That’s a fantastic price!  Congrats!


----------



## Winston Wolf

DisneyFamily7 said:


> Passed!  So excited!  Let the Magic begin!
> 
> DisneyFamily7---$98-$24249-240-AKV-Feb-0/19, 43/20, 240/21, 240/22-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 9/9, passed 10/27


This gives me so much hope for the one I’m waiting on!


----------



## soniam

Fonzy13 said:


> Fonzy13---$100-$20000-200-BWV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 200/21- sent 10/5, passed 10/30
> 
> Wow. I feel like I stole this.



You did steal that!! Great price! Welcome neighbor.


----------



## Ssplashhmtn

*What a day!   Very excited! *After getting our first attempt taken by ROFR a few weeks ago, we got our *first ever* DVC contract through ROFR today... (and second contract...and third contract...PLUS lost a contract)...all today.

The first two are from the same seller.

—————————-

Ssplashhmtn---$136-$21500-154-VGF-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 164/21, 154/22-International Seller- sent 9/18, passed 10/30

Ssplashhmtn---$136-$21500-154-VGF-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 154/21, 154/22-International Seller- sent 9/18, passed 10/30

Ssplashhmtn---$153-$31540-200-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 400/21, 200/22-International Seller- sent 9/25, passed 10/30

Ssplashhmtn---$152-$17030-110-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 176/21, 110/22- sent 9/25, taken 10/30


----------



## Lorana

Ssplashhmtn said:


> *What a day!   Very excited! *After getting our first attempt taken by ROFR a few weeks ago, we got our *first ever* DVC contract through ROFR today... (and second contract...and third contract...PLUS lost a contract)...all today.
> 
> The first two are from the same seller.
> 
> —————————-
> 
> Ssplashhmtn---$136-$21500-154-VGF-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 164/21, 154/22-International Seller- sent 9/18, passed 10/30
> 
> Ssplashhmtn---$136-$21500-154-VGF-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 154/21, 154/22-International Seller- sent 9/18, passed 10/30
> 
> Ssplashhmtn---$153-$31540-200-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 400/21, 200/22-International Seller- sent 9/25, passed 10/30
> 
> Ssplashhmtn---$152-$17030-110-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 176/21, 110/22- sent 9/25, taken 10/30


Wow!!! Congrats!!

it is so weird they took the $152 but passed the two $136s!  Great for you, of course!!

this goes back to an earlier point someone was making about how the brokers only share the info on what gets taken, not what passes. If you were to hear that a $152 VGF was taken, you might not consider bidding lower than that, yet two at $136 passed.

When I bought my BRV at $93/point there were a couple taken at $95/point shortly before and one shortly after taken at $98/point and I was worried I bid too low and, yet, it still passed.


----------



## Ssplashhmtn

Lorana said:


> Wow!!! Congrats!!
> 
> it is so weird they took the $152 but passed the two $136s!  Great for you, of course!!



Thanks Lorana.  It appears to be the “International Seller benefit”. All three that made it through ROFR are international.  The one that was taken was not international.


----------



## DisneyFamily7

Lorana said:


> That’s a fantastic price!  Congrats!



Thank you!  We are so excited!


----------



## Royal Consort

Lorana said:


> Wow!!! Congrats!!
> 
> it is so weird they took the $152 but passed the two $136s!  Great for you, of course!!



The drunken ROFR monkey finally got to the top shelf tequila.


----------



## Jaydee51

jaydee51---$155-$24005-150-VGF-Aug-57/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 10/16, taken 10/30


----------



## Carrie932

Jaydee51 said:


> jaydee51---$155-$24005-150-VGF-Aug-57/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 10/16, taken 10/30


Oh no! Ours is $154 pp and I hadn’t seen a taken over $153  always thought it would be close...sorry


----------



## Jaydee51

Carrie932 said:


> Oh no! Ours is $154 pp and I hadn’t seen a taken over $153  always thought it would be close...sorry



Yeah, i really did not think Disney would take this one @155 but they did - and so quickly, 14 days in ROFR


----------



## My3kids1989

How is ROFR going so quickly now! Maybe I’ll get to close before December 1 if mine can squeeze through!!


----------



## Stitchescape

Stitchescape---$101-$17003-160-SSR-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 30/21, 160/22- sent 10/28

Hi All  first time post, but longtime lurker. Great info on this thread thanks everyone. This is our 3rd attempt at adding on since August. The first 2 attempts with similar points on the contract were both taken at $92/point and last week at $102/point. The last one was especially hard to take. Good luck to all waiting.


----------



## Roxas_XIII

Roxas_XIII---$115-$6894-50-AKV-Feb-0/19, 37/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 10/2, passed 10/30

Woooooo! (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*.✧

First-time dvc member! So very excited. Hoping this is the first of many contracts!


----------



## Sandisw

My3kids1989 said:


> How is ROFR going so quickly now! Maybe I’ll get to close before December 1 if mine can squeeze through!!



It does seem the taken is coming faster, but not all the passing.  It is possible that they have begun to bring back a few more people.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Stitchescape said:


> Stitchescape---$101-$17003-160-SSR-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 30/21, 160/22- sent 10/28
> 
> Hi All  first time post, but longtime lurker.



*HOME!!!  *


p.s. Love your user name!


----------



## TwoHeartsBeat

My3kids1989 said:


> How is ROFR going so quickly now! Maybe I’ll get to close before December 1 if mine can squeeze through!!


I was thinking the same thing...but looks like mine was passed over.  Decisions coming for the same resort, submitted after mine have passed. Mine still sets.  It must be because I went right above the $100 they had been taking for SSR, and did $101.  I guess I might as well have done $99, because it would just be sitting there either way, waiting to see if they needed the points for a direct buyer.


----------



## Lorana

Ssplashhmtn said:


> Thanks Lorana.  It appears to be the “International Seller benefit”. All three that made it through ROFR are international.  The one that was taken was not international.


International sellers are a boon that way. I know lots of people have posted on these threads with concerns about IRS implications if the seller doesn’t pay the taxes, but from my perspective a good broker/title ensures that is fine, and I love international sellers because they are almost never taken in ROFR (at least one of my purchased contracts came from an international seller).


----------



## sugliac

Another to add to the "passed" list! Very happy with this price, and that it's in my UY  

sugliac---$129-$26576-200-BCV-Oct-6/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 10/7, passed 10/31

We're going to be popping some Dom tonight!


----------



## andeesings

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Have you had good experiences with Mason? Curious for future resale purchases lol. We just closed one with First Am, and to be honest it wasn't great...fingers crossed it's  better for you!!



This is a little late, but I used Mason Title in April. NOTHING but nice things to say about the experience. It was actually SUPER fast.


----------



## andeesings

Lorana said:


> Congrats!!!  That's awesome.
> 
> My Guide had mentioned to me when I was purchasing back in September and asking for spread-out payments that DVC's fiscal year ends 10/30, so I wonder if there is such a rush in order to clear the books for the end of fiscal year?



In which case they'd be SUPER mad at ME- I bought 100 direct for a blue card, and we've been spreading things out like crazy. My guide isn't SUPER fast at getting back to me though, I called her at the beginning of the week to say a new card I was waiting for came and she didn't call me back?? It was weird.


----------



## Jaydee51

My3kids1989 said:


> How is ROFR going so quickly now! Maybe I’ll get to close before December 1 if mine can squeeze through!!


they are picking and choosing what they want. I have 2 contracts from September with no response.


----------



## Disneynana44

Disneynana44---$160-$8777-50-PVB-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 37/21, 50/22- sent 9/14, passed 10/31

Disneynana44---$150-$23794-150-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 9/30, passed 10/30


So happy these passed! I think we will be done with addonitis for awhile


----------



## Flynn's Gal

sugliac said:


> Another to add to the "passed" list! Very happy with this price, and that it's in my UY
> 
> sugliac---$129-$26576-200-BCV-Oct-6/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 10/7, passed 10/31
> 
> We're going to be popping some Dom tonight!



Congratulations! That is a good price. Makes me wish I had offered lower for mine.


----------



## IslandDreamer

We just passed ROFR on 3 identical contracts!!

IslandDreamer---$80-$18233-200-AUL-Oct-200/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 10/5, passed 10/30

IslandDreamer---$80-$18233-200-AUL-Oct-200/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 10/5, passed 10/30

IslandDreamer---$80-$18233-200-AUL-Oct-200/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 10/5, passed 10/30


----------



## sugliac

Flynn's Gal said:


> Congratulations! That is a good price. Makes me wish I had offered lower for mine.


thanks! When everything is said and done, it's just a few hundred dollars either way.  I am already hoping/planning that they let us extend the contracts (and I certainly will).


----------



## Marissag555

Marissag555---$100-$10580-100-OKW-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 10/1, taken 10/31

Ugh! I knew this might happen  I guess I got Boo’d on Halloween


----------



## SBurk13

Marissag555 said:


> Marissag555---$100-$10580-100-OKW-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 10/1, taken 10/31
> 
> Ugh! I knew this might happen  I guess I got Boo’d on Halloween


Uh oh this makes me nervous for the one we are waiting on! So sorry


----------



## Marissag555

SBurk13 said:


> Uh oh this makes me nervous for the one we are waiting on! So sorry


I was starting to get my hopes up with everyone passing that it was a bit of a let down but thank goodness they didn’t drag it out. Good luck to you


----------



## My3kids1989

TwoHeartsBeat said:


> I was thinking the same thing...but looks like mine was passed over.  Decisions coming for the same resort, submitted after mine have passed. Mine still sets.  It must be because I went right above the $100 they had been taking for SSR, and did $101.  I guess I might as well have done $99, because it would just be sitting there either way, waiting to see if they needed the points for a direct buyer.



Im at 103$ and waiting but only submitted on 10/20, so probably in the same boat!


----------



## poofyo101

Sept 11th still waiting. Delayed closing for march though.


----------



## Ssplashhmtn

Brianstl said:


> What I don’t get about the delays on estoppel is that legally Disney must provide estoppel within ten days of request by the owner or the owner’s representative.  Are the title companies just not formally requesting estoppel on the owners behalf in exchange for avoiding the $250 fee Disney could charge them for the request and letting Disney take their time with the process?



I wonder if anyone was able to answer the above question.  Now hoping estoppel will move at a reasonable pace.


----------



## ScubaCat

Marissag555 said:


> I guess I got Boo’d on Halloween


I guess they said "Boo to you", eh?    

I kid. Sorry about the contract though. Put in another offer and get back in there. Good luck! You'll get the next one.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Marissag555 said:


> Marissag555---$100-$10580-100-OKW-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 10/1, taken 10/31
> 
> Ugh! I knew this might happen  I guess I got Boo’d on Halloween


Sorry to hear that.

do you know if your OKW have been extended already or if it already expires 2042?

If not that could be the reason why they took it.


----------



## Iahmom

TwoHeartsBeat said:


> I was thinking the same thing...but looks like mine was passed over.  Decisions coming for the same resort, submitted after mine have passed. Mine still sets.  It must be because I went right above the $100 they had been taking for SSR, and did $101.  I guess I might as well have done $99, because it would just be sitting there either way, waiting to see if they needed the points for a direct buyer.


Still waiting patiently. No news either. I’m beginning to think perhaps maybe one title company has priority over another? Or maybe they just spilled coffee on mine and forgot.


----------



## Cupcake232

Iahmom said:


> Still waiting patiently. No news either. I’m beginning to think perhaps maybe one title company has priority over another? Or maybe they just spilled coffee on mine and forgot.


I was wondering the same thing. Does a broker or certain title company have pull with the ROFR people? It’s just so all over the place. I would love to know who the people that passed in 10-15 days used. See if there is a pattern!


----------



## Iahmom

Ok y’all. Good News. My stripped AKV did pass. I will update my thread when I have the actual paperwork.  I was just notified this morning. Very Excited.


----------



## Jaydee51

Cupcake232 said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Does a broker or certain title company have pull with the ROFR people? It’s just so all over the place. I would love to know who the people that passed in 10-15 days used. See if there is a pattern!


no pattern in title companies, i have 4 different ones.  Across the board early October was snail slow.  Whatever the reason, 4th Week of October Disney opened the flood gates and tons began to receive ROFR responses (the fastest ROFR was to pick off what they want most).  VGF is fastest I've ever seen.  presented  Friday October 16th and Taken October 30th @155.


----------



## Marissag555

Cyberc1978 said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> do you know if your OKW have been extended already or if it already expires 2042?
> 
> If not that could be the reason why they took it.


It had an expiration date of 2042


----------



## Marissag555

ScubaCat said:


> I guess they said "Boo to you", eh?
> 
> I kid. Sorry about the contract though. Put in another offer and get back in there. Good luck! You'll get the next one.





ScubaCat said:


> I guess they said "Boo to you", eh?
> 
> I kid. Sorry about the contract though. Put in another offer and get back in there. Good luck! You'll get the next one.


Haha yes they sad boo.  Thank you  Already stalking the site‘s for my next deal


----------



## E2ME2

Iahmom said:


> Still waiting patiently. No news either. I’m beginning to think perhaps maybe one title company has priority over another? Or maybe they just spilled coffee on mine and forgot.


I'd put money on the coffee-spill !


----------



## Winston Wolf

Marissag555 said:


> Marissag555---$100-$10580-100-OKW-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 10/1, taken 10/31
> 
> Ugh! I knew this might happen  I guess I got Boo’d on Halloween


OKW seems to be a popular target by DVD lately


----------



## Einstein509

So you're telling me in all the years of DVD/DVC's existence and all of the employees/castmembers that cycled through working ROFR, that not one person has spilled the beans on what that department actually looks for in a contract?  What formula they use?  What their process is?  I find that hard to believe.....anyone else feel this way?


----------



## Lorana

andeesings said:


> In which case they'd be SUPER mad at ME- I bought 100 direct for a blue card, and we've been spreading things out like crazy. My guide isn't SUPER fast at getting back to me though, I called her at the beginning of the week to say a new card I was waiting for came and she didn't call me back?? It was weird.


Yup!  I super spread out too. Try to get the 90 days whenever I can.


----------



## Sandisw

Einstein509 said:


> So you're telling me in all the years of DVD/DVC's existence and all of the employees/castmembers that cycled through working ROFR, that not one person has spilled the beans on what that department actually looks for in a contract?  What formula they use?  What their process is?  I find that hard to believe.....anyone else feel this way?



No because I honestly don’t think these is one set standard and it changes all the time on purpose.

Trends can be determined, and certain resorts go through periods where it seems of more interest,

But, the needs of DVD for taking points back changes.  For example, I wonder if they are taking SSR and OKW more now because they used expensive RIV points on hand to give to owners who had expired 2018 banked points.

Since what DVD owns is what is used for OTU points, maybe they are replenishing what had to be given out? 

Maybe it is because they know sales for the next year will be lower than normal and it will be easier to sell those two resorts at $165 vs RIV at $195.


----------



## Jaydee51

Einstein509 said:


> So you're telling me in all the years of DVD/DVC's existence and all of the employees/castmembers that cycled through working ROFR, that not one person has spilled the beans on what that department actually looks for in a contract?  What formula they use?  What their process is?  I find that hard to believe.....anyone else feel this way?



Let's assume hypotheticaly this was the case and there is a certain company that gets preference. Would it be safe to assume that said company would be one of the larger ones?
if so, easy enough to to test the theory.


----------



## andeesings

Lorana said:


> Yup!  I super spread out too. Try to get the 90 days whenever I can.



It's so funny- SO many people talked about 90 days- and I was SURE my guide said something about it as well. But then I asked for it, and she said that that was only given in VERY VERY VERY rare circumstances and that it was really only 30 & 60 days. I kind of wanted to challenge her but I didn't want to be rude.


----------



## Jaydee51

Sandisw said:


> No because I honestly don’t think these is one set standard and it changes all the time on purpose.
> 
> Trends can be determined, and certain resorts go through periods where it seems of more interest,
> 
> But, the needs of DVD for taking points back changes.  For example, I wonder if they are taking SSR and OKW more now because they used expensive RIV points on hand to give to owners who had expired 2018 banked points.
> 
> Since what DVD owns is what is used for OTU points, maybe they are replenishing what had to be given out?
> 
> Maybe it is because they know sales for the next year will be lower than normal and it will be easier to sell those two resorts at $165 vs RIV at $195.


agree, could be anything. its Disney's perogative.
I don't believe any specific company has more pull than another.


----------



## rchristiansen

Let’s try this again! 
rchristiansen---$112-$24662-200-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 28/20, 400/21, 200/22-Buyer pays MF ‘21- sent 11/1


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

I have some corrective words for whoever it was that said that it seemed like there were fewer contracts being posted lately


----------



## Paul Stupin

Einstein509 said:


> So you're telling me in all the years of DVD/DVC's existence and all of the employees/castmembers that cycled through working ROFR, that not one person has spilled the beans on what that department actually looks for in a contract?  What formula they use?  What their process is?  I find that hard to believe.....anyone else feel this way?


Good point! Especially since so many resale brokers are former DVC cast members.


----------



## sugliac

I agree it seems like there are a lot of VGF ROFR swoops from DVC. Anything in the 150s is high danger.


----------



## CP3uhoh

slightly off topic but is anyone else having issues with the DVC website today? Getting the Seven Dwarfs when we try to log in today so we're hoping that's because our resale contract is getting added.


----------



## Noles235

CP3uhoh said:


> slightly off topic but is anyone else having issues with the DVC website today? Getting the Seven Dwarfs when we try to log in today so we're hoping that's because our resale contract is getting added.


Same issue here. Cannot access my account.


----------



## CP3uhoh

Noles235 said:


> Same issue here. Cannot access my account.


after thinking about it a bit longer, we are assuming it's related to 11 months from Anniversary and system is simply overwhelmed.


----------



## glitterchick14

glitterchick14---$85-$7315-80-HH-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 80/21, 80/22- sent 10/9, passed 10/31


----------



## glitterchick14

CP3uhoh said:


> slightly off topic but is anyone else having issues with the DVC website today? Getting the Seven Dwarfs when we try to log in today so we're hoping that's because our resale contract is getting added.


I cannot access it either today.


----------



## poofyo101

Cupcake232 said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Does a broker or certain title company have pull with the ROFR people? It’s just so all over the place. I would love to know who the people that passed in 10-15 days used. See if there is a pattern!


They have always gone in order. This is just weird that its still essentially in order, but then some random ones here and there that are passed and taken. IT was also normal for some to take slightly longer due to contract discrepancies and addendums but for the most part always in order and still in order. I have one still waiting from 9/11 but with delayed closing all the way in march however its way below the SSR threshold so who knows.


----------



## DonnerB

Noles235 said:


> Same issue here. Cannot access my account.


Me either.


----------



## mlittig

I could access my DVC account earlier today but not recently


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

glitterchick14 said:


> glitterchick14---$85-$7315-80-HH-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 80/21, 80/22- sent 10/9, passed 10/31


Congrats!  That's fast!  Welcome Home!


----------



## Einstein509

Sandisw said:


> No because I honestly don’t think these is one set standard and it changes all the time on purpose.
> 
> Trends can be determined, and certain resorts go through periods where it seems of more interest,
> 
> But, the needs of DVD for taking points back changes.  For example, I wonder if they are taking SSR and OKW more now because they used expensive RIV points on hand to give to owners who had expired 2018 banked points.
> 
> Since what DVD owns is what is used for OTU points, maybe they are replenishing what had to be given out?
> 
> Maybe it is because they know sales for the next year will be lower than normal and it will be easier to sell those two resorts at $165 vs RIV at $195.


Ok, but again, you're telling me that there's no one out there who can allude to the algorithms or other methods DVD uses?  Loaded versus stripped contracts, Use Years, what PPT they are going for each resort, large versus small contracts, how they view international sellers, how annual fees play into each deal, point distribution and allocation......I could go on and on.  I just find it hard to believe there's no one out there that can shed any light on this.  All we have is folks on these forums guessing and trying to make sense of the data.  That just doesn't pass the common sense test.  Sorry.


----------



## Einstein509

poofyo101 said:


> They have always gone in order. This is just weird that its still essentially in order, but then some random ones here and there that are passed and taken. IT was also normal for some to take slightly longer due to contract discrepancies and addendums but for the most part always in order and still in order. I have one still waiting from 9/11 but with delayed closing all the way in march however its way below the SSR threshold so who knows.


Nope, I had one taken 20 days in......totally out of order.


----------



## Sandisw

Einstein509 said:


> Ok, but again, you're telling me that there's no one out there who can allude to the algorithms or other methods DVD uses?  Loaded versus stripped contracts, Use Years, what PPT they are going for each resort, large versus small contracts, how the view international sellers, how annual fees play into each deal, point distribution and allocation......I could go on and on.  I just find it hard to believe there's no one out there that can shed any light on this.  All we have is folks on these forums guessing and trying to make sense of the data.  That just doesn't pass the common sense test.  Sorry.



I am just telling you that from information I have heard, it is meant to be this way and that there truly is no one set of rules that apply.  It is done that way for a reason, based on the specific needs at the time.

It may not seem like common sense but that is the purpose.

Been around since 2009 analyzing the data and can tell you,
other than the international seller being a good bet it will pass, things have changed in trying to predict.

Just look at what is taken and what passes.  Sometimes it simply does not make sense, which is exactly what they want.  If it was a set algorithm, etc, it wouldn’t take them as long as it does to decide.

Again, my DD is in a different division of the company and I know there are things she is simply not allowed to share.


----------



## LMH6

LMH6---$98-$16576-150-SSR-Oct-0/19, 134/20, 150/21, 150/22-Seller pays MF '20- sent 10/1, taken 10/30

Without wasting any time, we submitted an offer on an AKV contract today & it was accepted. I will post a formatted string when it's sent to ROFR.


----------



## Einstein509

Sandisw said:


> I am just telling you that from information I have heard, it is meant to be this way and that there truly is no one set of rules that apply.  It is done that way for a reason, based on the specific needs at the time.
> 
> It may not seem like common sense but that is the purpose.
> 
> Been around since 2009 analyzing the data and can tell you,
> other than the international seller being a good bet it will pass, things have changed in trying to predict.
> 
> Just look at what is taken and what passes.  Sometimes it simply does not make sense, which is exactly what they want.  If it was a set algorithm, etc, it wouldn’t take them as long as it does to decide.
> 
> Again, my DD is in a different division of the company and I know there are things she is simply not allowed to share.


Ok, so why are we on here trying to make sense of it all and gathering data?  If it truly is random.....then why do it?


----------



## Sandisw

Einstein509 said:


> Ok, so why are we on here trying to make sense of it all and gathering data?  If it truly is random.....then why do it?


 
Because you can see treads for the current time frame and as things change, you make new decisions. 

When DVD was shut down in the spring, they were waiving everything, so people got great deals. 

Now, it seems SSR, VGF, and OKW are at the top of their list. Last year, it was a different resort

3 years ago I got SSR for $73 because it was making it through. Now if you want that resort, you have a better chance over $100. 

As soon as we see more pass in the $90s , we will know DVD has adjusted. 

Many of the people here use information from what has happened to others as a guide. 

It may not be perfect and much of it guess work, but it is still helpful to many


----------



## limace

Einstein509 said:


> Ok, but again, you're telling me that there's no one out there who can allude to the algorithms or other methods DVD uses?  Loaded versus stripped contracts, Use Years, what PPT they are going for each resort, large versus small contracts, how they view international sellers, how annual fees play into each deal, point distribution and allocation......I could go on and on.  I just find it hard to believe there's no one out there that can shed any light on this.  All we have is folks on these forums guessing and trying to make sense of the data.  That just doesn't pass the common sense test.  Sorry.


I see that you’re brand new here-not quite sure where you’re going with this? Do you think there’s a secret formula that others on the boards are hiding from you? None of us really knows how Disney decides what to ROFR. I’m sure they have some guidelines, and my guess they have to do with a bunch of things:
-what direct points they have buyers wanting (eg lots of SSR and OKW-perhaps when buyers wanted cheapest direct points)
-some attempt to keep resale high to drive folks to direct and preserve value of the brand. 
-some effort to convert OKW 42 into OKW 57. 
-whether they need other points for OTU, for instance.


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

Einstein509 said:


> Ok, so why are we on here trying to make sense of it all and gathering data?  If it truly is random.....then why do it?



Because it is fun!


----------



## Cupcake232

poofyo101 said:


> They have always gone in order. This is just weird that its still essentially in order, but then some random ones here and there that are passed and taken. IT was also normal for some to take slightly longer due to contract discrepancies and addendums but for the most part always in order and still in order. I have one still waiting from 9/11 but with delayed closing all the way in march however its way below the SSR threshold so who knows.


Exactly! I can see them skimming through a pile when they need a certain number of points and taking the one that is the best deal. What I find so odd is that they are *passing* some contracts after only 10 days. When I purchased my last resale contract I didn’t see this at all. I saw the contracts pass right in order. Strange happenings in ROFR land


----------



## Cupcake232

Sandisw said:


> Because you can see treads for the current time frame and as things change, you make new decisions.
> 
> When DVD was shut down in the spring, they were waiving everything, so people got great deals.
> 
> Now, it seems SSR, VGF, and OKW are at the top of their list. Last year, it was a different resort
> 
> 3 years ago I got SSR for $73 because it was making it through. Now if you want that resort, you have a better chance over $100.
> 
> As soon as we see more pass in the $90s , we will know DVD has adjusted.
> 
> Many of the people here use information from what has happened to others as a guide.
> 
> It may not be perfect and much of it guess work, but it is still helpful to many


I love to get on the DISBoards and see what everyone is able to get through and what gets taken. I don’t use it to decide what I am willing to pay, but it is helpful to have an idea of what Disney is currently taking. It helps guide my decision on what is a reasonable offer


----------



## Stargazer65

LoveMugsNPins said:


> Because it is fun!


Exactly! Like what else are we here for LOL!


----------



## Einstein509

limace said:


> I see that you’re brand new here-not quite sure where you’re going with this? Do you think there’s a secret formula that others on the boards are hiding from you? None of us really knows how Disney decides what to ROFR. I’m sure they have some guidelines, and my guess they have to do with a bunch of things:
> -what direct points they have buyers wanting (eg lots of SSR and OKW-perhaps when buyers wanted cheapest direct points)
> -some attempt to keep resale high to drive folks to direct and preserve value of the brand.
> -some effort to convert OKW 42 into OKW 57.
> -whether they need other points for OTU, for instance.


I'm not brand new to the resale game, played it a few years ago and been watching the forums.  Where I'm going with this is that Disney tries very hard to keep its secrets, but eventually things leak out because, well, we're dealing with human beings.  So in all the time that DVD/DVC has been around with resales, there isn't one person on any forum that can shed light on the process?  We're all on here guessing at what happens or trying to guess from the trends.....but that's all it is, guessing.  People consistently have questions as to why some contracts get taken at 10 days and some at 30, why some pass early, why certain resorts get targeted, how DVD sorts and looks through contracts in ROFR.  I could go on and on.  Still waiting on that one individual to speak up and say, "well, I worked there for a few years and here's the deal...."


----------



## supersnoop

Einstein509 said:


> I'm not brand new to the resale game, played it a few years ago and been watching the forums.  Where I'm going with this is that Disney tries very hard to keep its secrets, but eventually things leak out because, well, we're dealing with human beings.  So in all the time that DVD/DVC has been around with resales, there isn't one person on any forum that can shed light on the process?  We're all on here guessing at what happens or trying to guess from the trends.....but that's all it is, guessing.  People consistently have questions as to why some contracts get taken at 10 days and some at 30, why some pass early, why certain resorts get targeted, how DVD sorts and looks through contracts in ROFR.  I could go on and on.  Still waiting on that one individual to speak up and say, "well, I worked there for a few years and here's the deal...."


I imagine it has more to do with fielding requests for direct add-ons.  If a contract comes in for ROFR and someone calls wanting those same points, they likely take it.  That's why it seems so random, because the main variable is something we can't possibly know.

Another theory has to do with the unity number of the contract.  If DVD wants to combine contracts to sell a larger set of points, they need to pull from the same unit, so sometimes we see the same unit get taken several times.  Unfortunately, that's not something we track.


----------



## Winston Wolf

supersnoop said:


> I imagine it has more to do with fielding requests for direct add-ons.  If a contract comes in for ROFR and someone calls wanting those same points, they likely take it.  That's why it seems so random, because the main variable is something we can't possibly know.
> 
> Another theory has to do with the unity number of the contract.  If DVD wants to combine contracts to sell a larger set of points, they need to pull from the same unit, so sometimes we see the same unit get taken several times.  Unfortunately, that's not something we track.



what’s weird is when they take stripped contracts.  They then have to sit on them and wait for points to come available before they can resell it.


----------



## Sandisw

Einstein509 said:


> I'm not brand new to the resale game, played it a few years ago and been watching the forums.  Where I'm going with this is that Disney tries very hard to keep its secrets, but eventually things leak out because, well, we're dealing with human beings.  So in all the time that DVD/DVC has been around with resales, there isn't one person on any forum that can shed light on the process?  We're all on here guessing at what happens or trying to guess from the trends.....but that's all it is, guessing.  People consistently have questions as to why some contracts get taken at 10 days and some at 30, why some pass early, why certain resorts get targeted, how DVD sorts and looks through contracts in ROFR.  I could go on and on.  Still waiting on that one individual to speak up and say, "well, I worked there for a few years and here's the deal...."



I think former employees feel an obligation and don’t spill but also, as mentioned, things don’t stay the same with ROFR.  I mean SSR was passing in the 90s during the first few months of 2020 and now it is not.  Why? DVD changed its criteria.

My DD interned in 2014 in the marketing department that dealt with those elusive pin codes that are sent for cash stays and to this day, she doesn’t and won’t talk about what went into helping people get chosen for them, even though she is in a different division now.


----------



## lolcatparty

lolcatparty---$100-$10684-100-AKV-Dec-0/19, 166/20, 100/21-Seller Pays 2020 MF- sent 10/13, passed 11/2

Can't believe how quick this got through! This will be our first contract we are so excited!!!


----------



## Winston Wolf

lolcatparty said:


> lolcatparty---$100-$10684-100-AKV-Dec-0/19, 166/20, 100/21-Seller Pays 2020 MF- sent 10/13, passed 11/2
> 
> Can't believe how quick this got through! This will be our first contract we are so excited!!!


Awesome!  I'm waiting on AKV from 10/8.  Hopeful to hear today!  That's a great price on a 100pt contract!  Well done!


----------



## 77NWD

lolcatparty said:


> lolcatparty---$100-$10684-100-AKV-Dec-0/19, 166/20, 100/21-Seller Pays 2020 MF- sent 10/13, passed 11/2
> 
> Can't believe how quick this got through! This will be our first contract we are so excited!!!



Congratulations, that’s a good price. I’m still waiting for a AKV from 10/5 - there really is no rhyme or reason to which contracts they are looking at!


----------



## jamie3631

jamie3631---$185-$9793-50-BWV-Jun-0/19, 50/20, 100/21, 50/22-Seller pays MF 20- sent 11/2

I am the seller on this one. 2019 points were banked as were the 2020 into 2021.


----------



## gskywalker

gskywalker---$140-$33600-240-BLT-Feb-0/19, 26/20, 480/21, 240/22-Seller Pays MF/266 pts, CC's- sent 11/2

Higher price but seller is paying Closing costs, all MF's for 2019 and 20 banked points(266), right use year, and the resort we wanted.  We haven't stayed there but have had many years of dealing with Disney Transportation and recognize how much we would love to be walking distance to MK.


----------



## disneygirl281

I haven’t been on these boards in awhile but wanted to post that they are taking BLT    But I also had one pass!

Disneygirl281---$137.5-$14321-100-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 186/21, 100/22- sent 10/2, passed 11/2

Disneygirl281---$130-$21636-160-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 10/13, taken 10/29

good luck to everyone waiting!!!


----------



## CLE2WDW

jamie3631 said:


> jamie3631---$185-$9793-50-BWV-Jun-0/19, 50/20, 100/21, 50/22-Seller pays MF 20- sent 11/2
> 
> I am the seller on this one. 2019 points were banked as were the 2020 into 2021.


Dang $185/point for a 22 year contract. What a heck of a deal for you (the seller).


----------



## CLE2WDW

disneygirl281 said:


> I haven’t been on these boards in awhile but wanted to post that they are taking BLT    But I also had one pass!
> Disneygirl281---$130-$21636-160-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 10/13, taken 10/29
> 
> good luck to everyone waiting!!!


Correct me if I’m wrong but this is the first BLT contract that has been taken since 1st quarter....


----------



## striker1064

Winston Wolf said:


> what’s weird is when they take stripped contracts.  They then have to sit on them and wait for points to come available before they can resell it.



Makes perfect sense. Someone else has to pay the current year dues and they can sell it immediately in January and have the new buyer pay those dues. 

If all they are buying are stripped contracts, then in theory they constantly have new contracts available every new UY on a rolling basis and they're always stocked, so they're buying for future sales and not paying MFs.


----------



## Winston Wolf

striker1064 said:


> Makes perfect sense. Someone else has to pay the current year dues and they can sell it immediately in January and have the new buyer pay those dues.
> 
> If all they are buying are stripped contracts, then in theory they constantly have new contracts available every new UY on a rolling basis and they're always stocked, so they're buying for future sales and not paying MFs.


Help me understand that?  If the contracts are stripped, the points have already been used.  How could DVD sell those contacts as points being available immediately?


----------



## Sandisw

Winston Wolf said:


> Help me understand that?  If the contracts are stripped, the points have already been used.  How could DVD sell those contacts as points being available immediately?



They can’t add points to a contract, but can change the UY and sell in smaller contracts.

If the contract Is void of say 2020 and 2021 points, that contract can not sell until its 2022 UY.


----------



## Winston Wolf

Sandisw said:


> They can’t add points to a contract, but can change the UY and sell in smaller contracts.
> 
> If the contract Is void of say 2020 and 2021 points, that contract can not sell until its 2022 UY.


Ok, same page.  That was how I understood it.  As magical as Disney is, they can’t create something out of nothing. Points are a zero sum game.


----------



## Kmedders

lolcatparty said:


> lolcatparty---$100-$10684-100-AKV-Dec-0/19, 166/20, 100/21-Seller Pays 2020 MF- sent 10/13, passed 11/2
> 
> Can't believe how quick this got through! This will be our first contract we are so excited!!!


Congrats! I’m working on closing on our first as well - also with AK! I just got our closing paperwork today


----------



## mattywisco

andeesings said:


> This is a little late, but I used Mason Title in April. NOTHING but nice things to say about the experience. It was actually SUPER fast.


So glad to hear this, this is who is doing ours - we passed ROFR on Friday.


----------



## Brittni Bouse

bb419---$145-$18850-130-PVB-Dec-33/19, 94/20, 130/21, 130/22- seller pay MF '20, sent 9/29, passed 11/2

so excited!!


----------



## CLE2WDW

Brittni Bouse said:


> bb419---$145-$18850-130-PVB-Dec-33/19, 94/20, 130/21, 130/22- seller pay MF '20, sent 9/29, passed 11/2
> 
> so excited!!


Congrats!!!  It’s nice to see PVB under $150/points again!  Those Poly contracts going for $155+/point were real head scratchers to me.


----------



## hammer1995

hammer1995---$115-$9810-81-OKW(E)-Aug-0/19, 15/20, 81/21, 81/22-Seller pays MF 2020- sent 9/30, passed 10/30


----------



## DVCanonymouse

@Brittni Bouse
WELCOME HOME, NEIGHBOR!!


----------



## Friendinme

Friendinme---$115-$25274-200-AKV-Oct-0/19, 310/20, 200/21, 200/22-Seller paying MF 20- sent 10/13 PASSSED 11/2


----------



## lolcatparty

Winston Wolf said:


> Awesome!  I'm waiting on AKV from 10/8.  Hopeful to hear today!  That's a great price on a 100pt contract!  Well done!


thank you! good luck hope you hear soon!


----------



## Jaydee51

Lorana said:


> International sellers are a boon that way. I know lots of people have posted on these threads with concerns about IRS implications if the seller doesn’t pay the taxes, but from my perspective a good broker/title ensures that is fine, and I love international sellers because they are almost never taken in ROFR (at least one of my purchased contracts came from an international seller).


they might make it through and not taken, but do they get through ROFR faster?


----------



## Jaydee51

BRV from 9/24 still no response on ROFR


----------



## Rustygirl84

Rustygirl84---$169-$9597-50-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 50/21- sent 9/29 Passed 11/2

Found out there are some extra points too woohoo!


----------



## striker1064

Winston Wolf said:


> Help me understand that?  If the contracts are stripped, the points have already been used.  How could DVD sell those contacts as points being available immediately?



What I mean is if they are constantly buying stripped contracts, then they have a new pool of points coming available for sale each time a new UY rolls over. They've been buying stripped contracts for a while. So for example, the stripped contracts they bought last year are now ready for sale.


----------



## 77NWD

77NWD---$103-$25412-240-AKV-Oct-0/19, 240/20, 240/21, 240/22-Seller pays MF '20- sent 10/5, passed 11/3 

Third time lucky!


----------



## Lorana

Jaydee51 said:


> they might make it through and not taken, but do they get through ROFR faster?


Not in my experience, but that could be anecdotal


----------



## LMH6

LMH6---$112-$18861-160-AKV-Oct-53/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 11/3


----------



## ValW

ValW---$155-$9216-56-BWV-Aug-0/19, 80/20, 56/21, 56/22- sent 9/4, passed 10/22

Forgot to post this one!  I was excited to pick up a small contract while my first one was in ROFR.  Probably paid a little high, but I'm happy with the purchase.  There was a delay in ROFR due to the wrong contract # so it had to be resubmitted.


----------



## Winston Wolf

Yaaaaaasssss!  First contract!

Winston Wolf---$102-$23556-220-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 51/21, 220/22-INTL seller- sent 10/8, passed 11/3


----------



## Stitchescape

Really great to see some passes again


----------



## Madmavis

Madmavis49---$116-$6651-50-SSR-Oct-0/19, 2/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 9/9, passed 11/3

Passed ROFR AND RECEIVED CLOSING DOCS ON SAME DAY!!!


----------



## 77NWD

Looks like it’s AKV review day


----------



## TwoHeartsBeat

TwoHeartsBeat---$101-$17884-160-SSR-Jun-0/19, 6/20, 162/21, 160/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/30, passed 11/3 

First contract!


----------



## traderginger

CLE2WDW said:


> Correct me if I’m wrong but this is the first BLT contract that has been taken since 1st quarter....


It appears that way from the data, but this is also well below market. If you assume a normal point distribution, I would have expected something closer to 135-140/pp depending on the details of MFs and any special seller constraints. Maybe there is more to learn about that contract's details.


----------



## Sandisw

traderginger said:


> It appears that way from the data, but this is also well below market. If you assume a normal point distribution, I would have expected something closer to 135-140/pp depending on the details of MFs and any special seller constraints. Maybe there is more to learn about that contract's details.



To add, it may be the only one reported here,  It is possible others have been taken from buyers who don’t frequent the DIS.


----------



## traderginger

Sandisw said:


> To add, it may be the only one reported here,  It is possible others have been taken from buyers who don’t frequent the DIS.


Very true and totally agree. I think we all want to believe this thread is perfect data, or maybe even the largest data set available. Who knows that the truth is real time, and even various resale outlets data is after the fact and also not a complete view. Sure would be nice to have the best/most data possible.


----------



## The Jackal

Sandisw said:


> To add, it may be the only one reported here,  It is possible others have been taken from buyers who don’t frequent the DIS.


https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-september-20-report/. Shows that they have had 4 BLT contracts taken back year to date.


----------



## MinnieMe2669

MinnieMe2669---$100-$13926-120-AUL-Aug-120/19, 120/20, 120/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 10/5, passed 11/3


----------



## MinnieMe2669

So how long does it typically take now to actually see the points so that you can use them?


----------



## Cabius

MinnieMe2669 said:


> So how long does it typically take now to actually see the points so that you can use them?


Check the “Closing Time” thread in this forum to track time after ROFR to close, record deep, see contract on membership, and see points loaded in contract. Seems to vary, but typically is at least a few weeks.


----------



## Cupcake232

Cabius said:


> Check the “Closing Time” thread in this forum to track time after ROFR to close, record deep, see contract on membership, and see points loaded in contract. Seems to vary, but typically is at least a few weeks.


https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time.3392820/page-372  Here’s the link if it helps


----------



## Stargazer65

MinnieMe2669 said:


> So how long does it typically take now to actually see the points so that you can use them?


Mine was about a month from ROFR to points in account, but it depends on when closing happens. For me, I closed two weeks after ROFR and the points were loaded about 18 days after that.


----------



## Carrie932

MinnieMe2669 said:


> So how long does it typically take now to actually see the points so that you can use them?


We passed 7/7 and had points the 1st week of September... check out the Closing Time thread!


----------



## Dale-n-Chip

We have our heart set on OKW, so . . .  


dalenchip---$95-$24478-230-OKW-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 460/21, 230/22-Buyer pays MF '20- sent 11/3


----------



## poofyo101

MinnieMe2669 said:


> MinnieMe2669---$100-$13926-120-AUL-Aug-120/19, 120/20, 120/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 10/5, passed 11/3


aulani takes longer than florida resorts for closing.


----------



## Tianamama

Passed in 2.5 weeks! Thrilled!! 


Tianamama---$110-$11557-100-RIV-Dec-0/19, 200/20, 100/21-Seller pays 2020 MF- sent 10/17, passed 11/4


----------



## Cabius

Tianamama said:


> Passed in 2.5 weeks! Thrilled!!
> 
> 
> Tianamama---$110-$11557-100-RIV-Dec-0/19, 200/20, 100/21-Seller pays 2020 MF- sent 10/17, passed 11/4



So YOU’RE the one! 

Congrats - what a great price! It’ll be interesting to see where the market settles w/ the resale restrictions, but this looked like a steal to me at that price per point.


----------



## Carrie932

Carrie932---$154-$8360-50-VGF-Sep-0/19, 42/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 10/20, passed 11/4

absolutely shocked (and thrilled) to get an email that we passed rofr this morning after only 2 weeks!


----------



## Drew729

Drew729---$105-$17400-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 320/20, 160/21-Seller pays MF 20- sent 10/20, passed 11/4

Wow. Way faster than I had expected.


----------



## squirrel!33

squirrel!33---$165-$29706-175-VGF-Dec-0/19, 175/20, 175/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 10/16, passed 11/4 

So excited to be a Grand Floridian owner!!!


----------



## Cabius

Cabius---$145-$29915-200-PVB-Sep-0/19, 325/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays MF ‘20- sent 10/22, passed 11/4

Looking at the waivers coming in this morning, it looks like our favorite Waiver hit the bottle watching election returns last night, and we're reaping the benefits!!


----------



## TXN4Disney

Update:
TXN4DISNEY---$133-$21900-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 296/21, 160/22- sent 10/19, Taken 11/4.

Knew it was a risk at that price, but surprisingly, that was full ask price from the seller.
Oh well, off to search listings again!


----------



## My3kids1989

I submitted 10/20 so hoping to hear something soon too! And a pass not a taken lol


----------



## bp2412

My3kids1989 said:


> I submitted 10/20 so hoping to hear something soon too! And a pass not a taken lol


I submitted on 9/29 so seeing all these October responses is driving me nuts!!!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

bp2412 said:


> I submitted on 9/29 so seeing all these October responses is driving me nuts!!!


We're right there with you - tee hee.  9/30 for us.  Happy for the two week-ers and hoping it means there's news on the horizon for the rest of us, @bp2412 (though since it was super slow for a while we were expecting it might take 45-ish days).  Refresh inbox.  Refresh inbox .


----------



## Ruttangel

Carrie932 said:


> Carrie932---$154-$8360-50-VGF-Sep-0/19, 42/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 10/20, passed 11/4
> 
> absolutely shocked (and thrilled) to get an email that we passed rofr this morning after only 2 weeks!


I keep saying this, but everything at every resort seems to pass under 100 points 

congratulations


----------



## bp2412

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> We're right there with you - tee hee.  9/30 for us.  Happy for the two week-ers and hoping it means there's news on the horizon for the rest of us, @bp2412 (though since it was super slow for a while we were expecting it might take 45-ish days).  Refresh inbox.  Refresh inbox .


Ha Yes I have never checked my personal email account as much as I have been the last week or so.  And you're right there was that stretch in early/mid October of such few responses that my wife and I told ourselves expect 45 days so I try to continue to remind myself that and then I'm okay with another week or two.


----------



## gisele2

So , receive a mail from Fidelity this morning that I pass ! 

Gisele2---$120-$18810-150-BCV-Sep-0/19, 265/20, 150/21, 150/22-Seller pays MF 2020- sent 10/20, passed 11/4


----------



## gisele2

Second use year , but at that price I will manage. I think the best strategy is to offer what you are confortable to pay and hope for the best.


----------



## gisele2

wideboty2000 said:


> No way this doesn't get taken back


Pass today , I wish you the same.


----------



## traderginger

traderginger---$142-$33583-220-BLT-Dec-0/19, 208/20, 220/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 10/15, passed 11/4

Woo! 20 days for ROFR, nice to see that coming down across the board.
Still excited at this price with the seller paying 2020 dues, which was around $6 premium per point on that price.
Even with the remaining processes, should still get points on my existing UY contract prior to my 11 month window opening in early January.


----------



## ddubaynavarro

ddubaynavarro said:


> ddubaynavarro---$92-$18179-190-OKW-Apr-0/19, 190/20, 0/21, 190/22-seller pays 2021 dues- sent 9/28- taken 10/30.


Second try! 
Ddubaynavarro---$99-$19790-200-OKW-Jun--190/19, 200/20, 200/22, sent 11/4

Got banked points this time, so maybe the first not passing was a blessing. Owner is out of country (UK) on this contract


----------



## My3kids1989

bp2412 said:


> I submitted on 9/29 so seeing all these October responses is driving me nuts!!!



I am sure you emailed the broker and the title company by now right? I emailed on my last taken one and magically they had just heard it was taken. If you haven’t I’d give that a try. I hope you have some news soon!!

ETA: we’re both waiting for the same UY and same resort


----------



## gobeavs8

gobeavs8---$115-$20300-160-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 237/21, 160/22- sent 9/28, passed 11/4

First Contract!!!!  Looks like they finally got around to me.


----------



## gskywalker

TXN4Disney said:


> Update:
> TXN4DISNEY---$133-$21900-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 296/21, 160/22- sent 10/19, Taken 11/4.
> 
> Knew it was a risk at that price, but surprisingly, that was full ask price from the seller.
> Oh well, off to search listings again!



Sorry to see, yours was the one contract(well that and one CC, but we wanted BLT) that made me think that I maybe should have negotiated for more.  Hope you find another one soon.


----------



## CP3uhoh

sorry for the delay, we had Riviera contract pass on 11/2 that was submitted on 10/6 so pretty good. We're still waiting on having our CCV membership "load". County recorded the deed on 10/23, frustrating.


----------



## NHLFAN

NHLFAN said:


> One contracted passed on Tuesday, still waiting on the second one that was submitted on 9/9...
> 
> nhlfan(Seller)---$120-$15028-120-AKV-Dec-0/19, 118/20, 120/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/9, passed 10/27



*Correction as this was our BWV contract that passed on 10/27 :*

nhlfan(Seller)---$150-$8015-50-BWV-Dec-0/19, 26/20, 50/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/9, passed 10/27


----------



## Cupcake232

Cupcake232---$120-$18655-150-BWV-Feb-0/19, 150/20, 300/21, 150/22-Seller pays ‘20 MF- sent 10/16, passed 11/4

Woohoo!!! So excited to add this contract to my membership   Sending positive vibes to the people still waiting!


----------



## SherylLC

Just FYI, I'm the seller on a PVB contract. It just passed through ROFR in 11 days ❤


----------



## CeiliDancer

CeiliDancer---$210-$35360-160-VGC-Jun-0/19, 15/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 11/4


----------



## Einstein509

Einstein509---$155-$28680-180-VGF-Oct-0/19, 226/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 10/27, taken 11/4

Ok, they have it out for me.  This is the second one taken in a row and they did it fast.


----------



## striker1064

I am the seller, surprised at how quickly this passed:

striker1064---$115-$19065-160-AKV-Oct-0/19, 211/20, 160/21, 160/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 10/21, passed 11/4


----------



## Cyberc1978

Marissag555 said:


> It had an expiration date of 2042


That could be the reason why. I know many but don’t know if it’s all contracts which haven’t been extended I taken so Disney can extend them.

okw as a resort have been extended and so must all contracts.


----------



## wideboty2000

Wideboty2000---$72-$7800-100-HH-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 10/20, Passed 11/4


----------



## E2ME2

wideboty2000 said:


> Wideboty2000---$72-$7800-100-HH-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 10/20, Passed 11/4


Nice Contract - Congratulations!


----------



## mjn061

First time posting... took a while but finally passed!


Mjn061---$115-$21410-180-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 360/21, 180/22- sent 9/9, passed 11/4


----------



## bgda24

WL/CCV 275 pts $132 Passed in 3 weeks.  So Happy!  Closing soon


----------



## ddubaynavarro

Cyberc1978 said:


> That could be the reason why. I know many but don’t know if it’s all contracts which haven’t been extended I taken so Disney can extend them.
> 
> okw as a resort have been extended and so must all contracts.


Im buying a 2042 okw contract, will there be a way to extend it after i close on it, or can only disney direct do that?


----------



## craigdon

Our first contract and it passed quickly!  So excited!
craigdon---$110-$56143-500-BWV-Mar-0/19, 447/20, 1000/21, 500/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 10/20, passed 11/4

First post, so I hope I did this correctly.


----------



## andeesings

Tianamama said:


> Passed in 2.5 weeks! Thrilled!!
> 
> 
> Tianamama---$110-$11557-100-RIV-Dec-0/19, 200/20, 100/21-Seller pays 2020 MF- sent 10/17, passed 11/4


SUPER happy for you. But I actually feel terrible for sellers in this position- they never even used it. Sad.


----------



## Cabius

andeesings said:


> SUPER happy for you. But I actually feel terrible for sellers in this position- they never even used it. Sad.



My ROFR Waiver letter listed the Seller as “Surviving Spouse of...” which was a bit of a gut-punch.


----------



## ddubaynavarro

Cabius said:


> My ROFR Waiver letter listed the Seller as “Surviving Spouse of...” which was a bit of a gut-punch.


Oh, ouch. Prayers to those folks. Just hugged my husband a little tighter.


----------



## andeesings

Cabius said:


> My ROFR Waiver letter listed the Seller as “Surviving Spouse of...” which was a bit of a gut-punch.


Oh my stars. That makes it so much SADDER! Prayers for that person.


----------



## Ssplashhmtn

Ssplashhmtn said:


> *What a day!   Very excited! *After getting our first attempt taken by ROFR a few weeks ago, we got our *first ever* DVC contract through ROFR today... (and second contract...and third contract...PLUS lost a contract)...all today.
> 
> The first two are from the same seller.
> 
> —————————-
> 
> Ssplashhmtn---$136-$21500-154-VGF-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 164/21, 154/22-International Seller- sent 9/18, passed 10/30
> 
> Ssplashhmtn---$136-$21500-154-VGF-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 154/21, 154/22-International Seller- sent 9/18, passed 10/30
> 
> Ssplashhmtn---$153-$31540-200-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 400/21, 200/22-International Seller- sent 9/25, passed 10/30
> 
> Ssplashhmtn---$152-$17030-110-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 176/21, 110/22- sent 9/25, taken 10/30



Lost this one today.  That was fast:

Ssplashhmtn---$154-$26090-165-VGF-Jun-0/19, 188/20, 158/21, 165/22-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 10/29, taken 11/4


----------



## Cabius

andeesings said:


> Oh my stars. That makes it so much SADDER! Prayers for that person.


Definitely. (I’m not the RIV buyer, so my sellers hopefully got several happy years out of their PVB contract.)

But still, it’s always a good occasion to find connection and to pray for a stranger. We may only have a few things in common - including love of Disney - but sheer shared humanity is really enough.


----------



## Sandisw

Ssplashhmtn said:


> Lost this one today.  That was fast:
> 
> Ssplashhmtn---$154-$26090-165-VGF-Jun-0/19, 188/20, 158/21, 165/22-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 10/29, taken 11/4



So sorry you lost,   It is so surprising to see so many coming back within such a short time.   5 days is pretty quick for sure. At least you can move on to the next one!


----------



## Ssplashhmtn

Cabius said:


> But still, it’s always a good occasion to find connection and to pray for a stranger. We may only have a few things in common - including love of Disney - but sheer shared humanity is really enough.


Well said


----------



## Ssplashhmtn

Sandisw said:


> So sorry you lost,   It is so surprising to see so many coming back within such a short time.   5 days is pretty quick for sure. At least you can move on to the next one!



Thanks....Given the general agreement that year-end tends to see a surge in sellers, I’m probably going to wait.  Hoping for more supply.  Does anyone expect this year to be any different than prior years?


----------



## E2ME2

craigdon said:


> Our first contract and it passed quickly!  So excited!
> craigdon---$110-$56143-500-BWV-Mar-0/19, 447/20, 1000/21, 500/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 10/20, passed 11/4
> 
> First post, so I hope I did this correctly.


Whoa - nice loaded contract, and a really good PPP


----------



## E2ME2

Ssplashhmtn said:


> Lost this one today.  That was fast:
> 
> Ssplashhmtn---$154-$26090-165-VGF-Jun-0/19, 188/20, 158/21, 165/22-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 10/29, taken 11/4


Wow - that was "Snatched"! 
At least you didn't have to fret over it for, oh say 49 days!


----------



## ScubaCat

chrissy92972 said:


> Flying from Philadelphia to Orlando early evening on Thanksgiving....if we park in the garages and only have carry ons, do we need to be at PHL 2 hrs early?





ddubaynavarro said:


> Second try!
> Ddubaynavarro---$99-$19790-200-OKW-Jun--190/19, 200/20, 200/22, sent 11/4
> 
> Got banked points this time, so maybe the first not passing was a blessing. Owner is out of country (UK) on this contract



Could you please reformat that with the link in post#1 so it can go on the list? Include closing costs and maintenance fees due if applicable. Thanks!



bgda24 said:


> WL/CCV 275 pts $132 Passed in 3 weeks.  So Happy!  Closing soon


Would you mind sharing your details? Link in post#1 to format your string. Thanks!


----------



## Brett Wyman

Brett Wyman---$72-$10712-125-HH-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 125/22- sent 10/16

Passed ROFR 11/05! 1 day short of 3 weeks.


----------



## JennaWest

I just put an offer in on a contract yesterday waiting on seller to hopefully accept or counter.  But the agent told me that Disney just redid how they do the rofr waiver and now they’re aiming for and consistently seeing 15 day rofr window now 30 day!!


----------



## LadybugsMum

ddubaynavarro said:


> Im buying a 2042 okw contract, will there be a way to extend it after i close on it, or can only disney direct do that?



No, they aren't offering it anymore for existing or resale contracts.


----------



## Sandisw

ddubaynavarro said:


> Im buying a 2042 okw contract, will there be a way to extend it after i close on it, or can only disney direct do that?



I believe that you will be required to sign off as well during closing.  From what I read, all new owners buying resale have to sign it, giving up any rights for the extension.


----------



## ddubaynavarro

Sandisw said:


> I believe that you will be required to sign off as well during closing.  From what I read, all new owners buying resale have to sign it, giving up any rights for the extension.


Ugh. Well i will be 62 by then, i will let my kids worry about it!  jk


----------



## poofyo101

still waiting. 9/11.


----------



## Brett Wyman

poofyo101 said:


> still waiting. 9/11.



Wow! What does you agent say?


----------



## Brianstl

The Jackal said:


> https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-september-20-report/. Shows that they have had 4 BLT contracts taken back year to date.


There is another report from a broker and it shows one BLT which DVC exercised ROFR on last quarter at $132 per point.


----------



## poofyo101

Brett Wyman said:


> Wow! What does you agent say?


Not sure.
It is a delayed closing in March but they should still pass ROFR like normal.


----------



## minie_meese

minie_meese---$128-$30815-235-BCV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 235/21, 235/22- sent 9/7, passed 11/4

This is our second DVC purchase. We have 330 points direct at AKV UY Mar and love staying there. We also go to one or more EPCOT festivals every year  (except for this year) and love the convenience of walking to EPCOT so this was a perfect add for us. It took a while but we were not in any rush since we don't plan on any trips before the end of next summer.


----------



## squirrel!33

squirrel!33---$166-$37350-220-VGF-Dec-0/19, 220/20, 220/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 10/25, passed 11/5

After the crazy long waits last Spring, these quick turnaround times are so refreshing.  And with this contract, I think I am done purchasing for awhile!!


----------



## E2ME2

squirrel!33 said:


> squirrel!33---$166-$37350-220-VGF-Dec-0/19, 220/20, 220/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 10/25, passed 11/5
> 
> After the crazy long waits last Spring, these quick turnaround times are so refreshing.  And with this contract, I think I am done purchasing for awhile!!


Congrats!
Hey, didn't you say you were DONE the last time you added on ??


----------



## E2ME2

ddubaynavarro said:


> Ugh. Well i will be 62 by then, i will let my kids worry about it!  jk


Hey - I'm 62, and I added on twice this year.
I will be in my 80s when all my points expire, and plan to be taking the grandkids to Disney for a long long time !


----------



## ABJrGuy

ABJrGuy---$129-$7197-49-BWV-Sep-0/19, 49/20, 49/21, 49/22- sent 10/25, passed 11/5

Just Passed in 11 days! I'm almost not ready! I got the two tiny contracts I was looking for, and might even have points by the end of the year!  Best wishes to everyone else still waiting from September and October--I don't feel like I should have been put to the head of the line, and hope you all hear soon.


----------



## Stitchescape

Cabius - Oh that’s sad, but would explain why your RIV contract is being sold so soon. We should cherish our loved ones and live for today since no-one knows what the future holds. Take care everyone.


----------



## Sondra Sunflowers

Sondra Sunflowers---$89-$16226-160-AUL-Aug-0/20, 127/21, 160/22-seller pays MF '20 & 33 points of '21- sent 10/16, passed 11/5


----------



## ddubaynavarro

ScubaCat said:


> Could you please reformat that with the link in post#1 so it can go on the list? Include closing costs and maintenance fees due if applicable. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Would you mind sharing your details? Link in post#1 to format your string. Thanks!


Yes! Got it


----------



## ddubaynavarro

E2ME2 said:


> Hey - I'm 62, and I added on twice this year.
> I will be in my 80s when all my points expire, and plan to be taking the grandkids to Disney for a long long time !


I was worried about that!


----------



## ddubaynavarro

Ddubaynavarro---$99-$20548-200-OKW-Jun-190/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 11/5

Reformatted in the way I was supposed to and added the closing costs


----------



## gobeavs8

gobeavs8 said:


> gobeavs8---$115-$20300-160-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 237/21, 160/22- sent 9/28, passed 11/4
> 
> First Contract!!!!  Looks like they finally got around to me.


Got my closing doc next day, that means they got estoppel right? Using one of the biggest dvc brokers. Wonder if they delayed informing me that it passed or they really got estoppel same day.


----------



## minie_meese

gobeavs8 said:


> Got my closing doc next day, that means they got estoppel right? Using one of the biggest dvc brokers. Wonder if they delayed informing me that it passed or they really got estoppel same day.



We actually got our closing docs the day before we were notified our contract passed ROFR and the closing day was listed as 2 days later. It totally caught me off guard. The broker said she was notified the day we got the closing docs. The closing is obviously extended.


----------



## Cupcake232

gobeavs8 said:


> Got my closing doc next day, that means they got estoppel right? Using one of the biggest dvc brokers. Wonder if they delayed informing me that it passed or they really got estoppel same day.


That’s great! What title company did you use?


----------



## gobeavs8

Cupcake232 said:


> That’s great! What title company did you use?


 Magic Vacation Title


----------



## Madmavis

gobeavs8 said:


> Got my closing doc next day, that means they got estoppel right? Using one of the biggest dvc brokers. Wonder if they delayed informing me that it passed or they really got estoppel same day.


I got mine the same day as passing ROFR but the date on all the docs is 11/24 so check the date. I’m thinking estoppel hasn’t come yet and the are just getting everything in place so when it does comes in they can close. I could be wrong though.


----------



## abbysmama

abbysmama---$80-$20909-230-OKW-Feb-0/19, 6/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 11/5


----------



## Lorana

Lorana said:


> Lorana---$80-$4525-50-HH-Sep-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/21, passed 10/30
> 
> Woohoo!  This was a bit of an impulse buy, mind you, but I have this desire for Memorial Day Weekends in HHI going forward.  Yes, I recognize Sep UY is terrible for that idea, but this was before I was willing to take a second UY, and well, I did mention this was impulse and not well thought out in advance, lol.
> 
> Whoopsie!  I was in such a rush that when I received the second email stating I passed ROFR, I just *assumed* it was for my HHI contract.  It was not.  It was just a second notification that my VGC passed yesterday!  Still actually waiting on the HHI to pass or be taken!


Okay, NOW it has passed!

Lorana---$80-$4525-50-HH-Sep-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/21, passed 11/5

And really I'm DONE for a while.  I MEAN IT THIS TIME.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Lorana said:


> And really I'm DONE for a while.  I MEAN IT THIS TIME.



Riiiiiggghhhttt....


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Lorana said:


> Okay, NOW it has passed!
> 
> Lorana---$80-$4525-50-HH-Sep-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/21, passed 11/5
> 
> And really I'm DONE for a while.  I MEAN IT THIS TIME.


What property / points / price / use year would tempt you?


----------



## Cabius

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> What property / points / price / use year would tempt you?


Lorana, I know you’re trying to be strong, but I think UrsulaWantsYourSoul wants your soul.


----------



## Lorana

LadybugsMum said:


> Riiiiiggghhhttt....





UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> What property / points / price / use year would tempt you?


Stop it, both of you!  Don't you know I cave easily?!
(_Poly, 50 pts, $130, Sep or Oct UY or HHI, 25 pts, $70, Sep UY_)



Cabius said:


> Lorana, I know you’re trying to be strong, but I think UrsulaWantsYourSoul wants your soul.


Ha, ha, ha!  She clearly does!  I just go ahead and sign the scroll, right?  It's not much, just my voice?  ;-)


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Lorana said:


> Stop it, both of you!  Don't you know I cave easily?!
> (_Poly, 50 pts, $130, Sep or Oct UY or HHI, 25 pts, $70, Sep UY_)
> 
> 
> Ha, ha, ha!  She clearly does!  I just go ahead and sign the scroll, right?  It's not much, just my voice?  ;-)



Not bad - so like $2-7K depending.  By the time you actually see one of those cute and perfect for you little contracts you'll probably have it saved aside.  But will Prince Eric still love you w/out your voice?


----------



## Lorana

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Not bad - so like $2-7K depending.  By the time you actually see one of those cute and perfect for you little contracts you'll probably have it saved aside.


Exactly.  Small, tempting amounts! ;-) H would love to add Poly.  Another 25 HHI would be perfect for adding on a third night at HHI over Memorial Day Weekend (or bumping us to a 1BR for 2 nights), which has kind of been my long-term thinking there.  (we have a tradition of camping for that weekend with the kids, but these days it's more "glamping" and so the plan is to replace glamping with HHI).  AND NOW YOU HAVE ME TALKING ABOUT WHAT CONTRACTS I WANT NEXT!


UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> But will Prince Eric still love you w/out your voice?


And he says yes, because I sound more like Scuttle when I sing.  Besides, my DH adds, there's always body language.  ;-)


----------



## Flynn's Gal

craigdon said:


> Our first contract and it passed quickly!  So excited!
> craigdon---$110-$56143-500-BWV-Mar-0/19, 447/20, 1000/21, 500/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 10/20, passed 11/4
> 
> First post, so I hope I did this correctly.


Pointsapalooza!


----------



## gisele2

Lorana said:


> And really I'm DONE for a while.  I MEAN IT THIS TIME.


I said  the same thing yesterday  and my DH told me to continue my search..... this pandemic has to stop.


----------



## mlittig

Sandisw said:


> I believe that you will be required to sign off as well during closing.  From what I read, all new owners buying resale have to sign it, giving up any rights for the extension.



Is this something new, Sandisw  I bought two OKW resale contracts one in 2018 and the other in 2019 and I did not get anything mentioning giving up rights to an extension


----------



## Jsbiv5

After doing our homework, we finally took the plunge with our first DVC contract which went through ROFR considerably faster than anticipated! Special thanks to all of the posters on these boards. Your insight has been incredibly valuable throughout! Next stop, WDW!

Jsbiv5---$137-$21360-150-PVB-Dec-0/19, 111/20, 150/21, 150/22-Seller pays 2020 MF- sent 10/28, passed 11/5


----------



## Hjs33

Tianamama said:


> Passed in 2.5 weeks! Thrilled!!
> 
> 
> Tianamama---$110-$11557-100-RIV-Dec-0/19, 200/20, 100/21-Seller pays 2020 MF- sent 10/17, passed 11/4


Congrats!  Great price.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Jsbiv5 said:


> After doing our homework, we finally took the plunge with our first DVC contract which went through ROFR considerably faster than anticipated! Special thanks to all of the posters on these boards. Your insight has been incredibly valuable throughout! Next stop, WDW!
> 
> Jsbiv5---$137-$21360-150-PVB-Dec-0/19, 111/20, 150/21, 150/22-Seller pays 2020 MF- sent 10/28, passed 11/5


WOW!  8 Days?!?  You aren't kidding - that is lightning fast!  Congrats and Welcome Home!


----------



## craigdon

E2ME2 said:


> Whoa - nice loaded contract, and a really good PPP


Thanks!  We can't wait to book our first trip!


----------



## craigdon

Flynn's Gal said:


> Pointsapalooza!


We were originally looking for around a 350 point contract, but when this one came along it was hard to pass up.  Plus, I was able to talk my brother into sharing some of the points. lol


----------



## Sandisw

mlittig said:


> Is this something new, Sandisw  I bought two OKW resale contracts one in 2018 and the other in 2019 and I did not get anything mentioning giving up rights to an extension



Sorry, I think I got it backwards and the reports were that the original owner...the seller was the one who had to do it,,,which would make more sense, not the buyer.

But, from what was reported, no resale contract is sold that does not already have the paperwork filed giving that up.

So you, as the buyer, would not be asked, since it’s possible that it had already been done years ago as some OKW owners did it when the extension happened.  My mistake! Thanks for catching.


----------



## bp2412

bp2412---$100-$16570-150-SSR-Jun-17/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 9/29, passed 11/6

Finally heard back and super excited for our first contract!  Next stop- estoppel!


----------



## I Run Long

I Run Long---$97-$17795-175-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 10/20, taken 10/30

Sigh - I knew it was a risk but it got taken quick.


----------



## I Run Long

I Run Long---$102-$19002-180-SSR-Oct-0/19, 186/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 11/5

Didn't take me long to find another one - hopefully this one makes it through.


----------



## Nautiquelfe

Nautiquelfe said:


> Nautiquelfe---$115-$17930-150-BWV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 222/21, 150/22- sent 9/16, passed 10/29



Just got word from the title company that our contract closed today 11/6.  In total it took 51 days from the time rofr was submitted until closing.  I know there are many that like details, I will update when our new points become available in our existing DVC account.


----------



## MICKIMINI

Similar story, my "twin" 25 point OKW OCT $100 finally passed almost two weeks after the other.  It was sent 9/14.  I promise, I will post all details when I get the final closing costs for the bundle!


----------



## CP3uhoh

I Run Long said:


> I Run Long---$102-$19002-180-SSR-Oct-0/19, 186/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 11/5
> 
> Didn't take me long to find another one - hopefully this one makes it through.


MIL recently passed at $102/pt for 150, early last week so hopefully you’re good


----------



## E2ME2

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Not bad - so like $2-7K depending.  By the time you actually see one of those cute and perfect for you little contracts you'll probably have it saved aside.  But will Prince Eric still love you w/out your voice?


I found an added bonus to picking up one of these small contracts - my first 30 points at BCV.
Total price, with closing, was under $5K.  So - I was able to put the whole thing on my DIS-VISA, and get some points!
The Title company has a $2500 limit on CC, which I used for my $2500 Deposit at the time the contract was agreed to.
Before I received my closing docs. for signature, I asked if that $2500 was per Contract, or per Transaction.  
Turns out it was the latter, so I put the balance on my CC as well.  That also meant I turned my closing docs. around in about 2 hours.
I e-signed the docusign documents, then I received a CC authorization form from the Title Company, which I completed/scanned/returned, 
and "lickety-splitz" - it was done.
ET


----------



## pinkxray

E2ME2 said:


> I found an added bonus to picking up one of these small contracts - my first 30 points at BCV.
> Total price, with closing, was under $5K.  So - I was able to put the whole thing on my DIS-VISA, and get some points!
> The Title company has a $2500 limit on CC, which I used for my $2500 Deposit at the time the contract was agreed to.
> Before I received my closing docs. for signature, I asked if that $2500 was per Contract, or per Transaction.
> Turns out it was the latter, so I put the balance on my CC as well.  That also meant I turned my closing docs. around in about 2 hours.
> I e-signed the docusign documents, then I received a CC authorization form from the Title Company, which I completed/scanned/returned,
> and "lickety-splitz" - it was done.
> ET



Which title company did you use? I am in the market for a small pt contract and it would be a nice bonus to throw it on a card and get some extra points.

Thanks!


----------



## Lorana

E2ME2 said:


> I found an added bonus to picking up one of these small contracts - my first 30 points at BCV.
> Total price, with closing, was under $5K.  So - I was able to put the whole thing on my DIS-VISA, and get some points!
> The Title company has a $2500 limit on CC, which I used for my $2500 Deposit at the time the contract was agreed to.
> Before I received my closing docs. for signature, I asked if that $2500 was per Contract, or per Transaction.
> Turns out it was the latter, so I put the balance on my CC as well.  That also meant I turned my closing docs. around in about 2 hours.
> I e-signed the docusign documents, then I received a CC authorization form from the Title Company, which I completed/scanned/returned,
> and "lickety-splitz" - it was done.
> ET


Nice!!  Which title company let you put the closing balance on your credit card??  I thought they only allowed deposits on the CC, but if there’s a closing company who will let me put the whole thing on a credit card, I think I found my new favorite title company!  I do love me some CC points.


----------



## Cyberc1978

ddubaynavarro said:


> Im buying a 2042 okw contract, will there be a way to extend it after i close on it, or can only disney direct do that?


IMO there is a higher risk than normal that Disney will take it if it haven't been extended. 

I haven't checked myself but you could go and check the ROFR thread for the past 12-18 months to see how many OKW contracts that wasn't extended and also passed ROFR. Have in mind that during April 2020 and August (ish) all contracts passed, so don't use that timeframe as what to do or not.


----------



## Rustygirl84

E2ME2 said:


> I found an added bonus to picking up one of these small contracts - my first 30 points at BCV.
> Total price, with closing, was under $5K.  So - I was able to put the whole thing on my DIS-VISA, and get some points!
> The Title company has a $2500 limit on CC, which I used for my $2500 Deposit at the time the contract was agreed to.
> Before I received my closing docs. for signature, I asked if that $2500 was per Contract, or per Transaction.
> Turns out it was the latter, so I put the balance on my CC as well.  That also meant I turned my closing docs. around in about 2 hours.
> I e-signed the docusign documents, then I received a CC authorization form from the Title Company, which I completed/scanned/returned,
> and "lickety-splitz" - it was done.
> ET



Wow! I am in a similar situation. I wonder if I could do this as well! I am very close to a companion pass on my SW card and this may put me there. I will have to ask.


----------



## Kmedders

We are using mason title and they let you charge up to $5k on your credit card FYI


----------



## Lorana

Kmedders said:


> We are using mason title and they let you charge up to $5k on your credit card FYI


 Things I didn’t know! And Mason is already my favorite.

So they’ll let you break it up between deposit and closing? Mostly because I wouldn’t want to put the full $5k upfront if possible since deposit to closing can be 60 days.

Oh this is now dangerous knowledge to file away. Must. Resist. Urge. To. Go. Look. At. Small. Contracts!!!


----------



## Kmedders

Lorana said:


> Things I didn’t know! And Mason is already my favorite.
> 
> So they’ll let you break it up between deposit and closing? Mostly because I wouldn’t want to put the full $5k upfront if possible since deposit to closing can be 60 days.
> 
> Oh this is now dangerous knowledge to file away. Must. Resist. Urge. To. Go. Look. At. Small. Contracts!!!


Yes! I charged my $2k deposit and then when I got my closing docs I charged the $3k and then wired the remaining. Wanted to get ALL of the points


----------



## Cyberc1978

Cyberc1978 said:


> IMO there is a higher risk than normal that Disney will take it if it haven't been extended.
> 
> I haven't checked myself but you could go and check the ROFR thread for the past 12-18 months to see how many OKW contracts that wasn't extended and also passed ROFR. Have in mind that during April 2020 and August (ish) all contracts passed, so don't use that timeframe as what to do or not.


I just checked and the OKW contracts which haven’t been extended seems to pass just as the extended ones do.

So it all comes down to if Disney want to take it or not


----------



## Lorana

Kmedders said:


> Yes! I charged my $2k deposit and then when I got my closing docs I charged the $3k and then wired the remaining. Wanted to get ALL of the points


Im currently weeping at all the reward points I missed out on!


----------



## Lorana

Kmedders said:


> Yes! I charged my $2k deposit and then when I got my closing docs I charged the $3k and then wired the remaining. Wanted to get ALL of the points


i forget. Does Mason code as real estate or travel when it posts to a credit card?  Need to maximize my earnings here for that future day when I do give into temptation again.


----------



## E2ME2

pinkxray said:


> Which title company did you use? I am in the market for a small pt contract and it would be a nice bonus to throw it on a card and get some extra points.
> 
> Thanks!





Lorana said:


> Nice!!  Which title company let you put the closing balance on your credit card??  I thought they only allowed deposits on the CC, but if there’s a closing company who will let me put the whole thing on a credit card, I think I found my new favorite title company!  I do love me some CC points.



I sent you both a message regarding the title company


----------



## Cyberc1978

Lorana said:


> Im currently weeping at all the reward points I missed out on!


Reward points?


----------



## Kmedders

Cyberc1978 said:


> Reward points?


Credit card points


----------



## Kmedders

Lorana said:


> i forget. Does Mason code as real estate or travel when it posts to a credit card?  Need to maximize my earnings here for that future day when I do give into temptation again.


I need to double check - but I thought I read on this board it codes as travel on chase sapphire


----------



## Lorana

Cyberc1978 said:


> Reward points?





Kmedders said:


> Credit card points


Points for using my credit card, depending on the card. I favor earning Chase Ultimate Reward points, though I usually put DVC direct and annual dues on my Disney Visa for the Disney Rewards (and those dollars go towards our APs). But I also have airline and hotel credit cards, as well as Amex Membership Rewards, so sometimes I switch it up depending on what I am trying to earn. (For example, I put some spend on my Alaska Airlines card to earn enough Alaska miles to get enough points to redeem flights for Hawaii early last year).


----------



## Bruggok

Bruggok---$135-$30425-200-BLT-Oct-0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 11/2, taken 11/7

BLT buyers beware of the horrible, terrible, no good, very bad ROFR monster.


----------



## WestCoastDVC

WestCoastDVC---$166-$17906-100-VGF-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 9/21, passed 10/29


----------



## rchristiansen

rchristiansen said:


> Let’s try this again!
> rchristiansen---$112-$24662-200-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 28/20, 400/21, 200/22-Buyer pays MF ‘21- sent 11/1



Holy Moly! We just got word that it passed!


----------



## rchristiansen

rchristiansen---$112-$24662-200-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 28/20, 400/21, 200/22-Buyer pays MF ‘21- sent 11/1, passed 11/7


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

WOW!  6 Days?!?  I wonder what the fastest has been on here.  They are on FIRE right now.


----------



## I Run Long

CP3uhoh said:


> MIL recently passed at $102/pt for 150, early last week so hopefully you’re good



That's great to hear!  Gives me renewed hope.


----------



## Red Dog Run

Sandisw said:


> I believe that you will be required to sign off as well during closing.  From what I read, all new owners buying resale have to sign it, giving up any rights for the extension.


I don't think so.  I just bought two resale OKW 70 contracts.  One is done with pts in the membership, the other still in process.  I didn't have to sign a waiver.  I think it is just bound to the date on the contract.  I'll double check, but I don't recall any waiver.


----------



## z71tray

z71tray---$150-$16391-100-VGF-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 10/29/20, passed 11/6


----------



## Sandisw

Red Dog Run said:


> I don't think so.  I just bought two resale OKW 70 contracts.  One is done with pts in the membership, the other still in process.  I didn't have to sign a waiver.  I think it is just bound to the date on the contract.  I'll double check, but I don't recall any waiver.



I corrected myself in a later post. It is the seller who would have been required to sign it, if it was true.  not the buyer.  Not sure why I phrased it that way. 

And, the report was that it was only sellers who were the original owners of the resort,  If someone buys a resale from an owner, who had bought it resale, it would have already been done,

IIRC, it was basically so anyone who wanted to sell who bought before the extension happened, had to sign that quit Claim deed.

I guess the only way to know for sure is for someone who has sold OKW and bought direct when it opened whether they had to or not.


----------



## CLE2WDW

Bruggok said:


> Bruggok---$135-$30425-200-BLT-Oct-0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 11/2, taken 11/7
> 
> BLT buyers beware of the horrible, terrible, no good, very bad ROFR monster.


Just out of curiosity were you paying for 2019 and 2020 MFs in this offer?


----------



## Bruggok

CLE2WDW said:


> Just out of curiosity were you paying for 2019 and 2020 MFs in this offer?


Yes both plus closing.  p.s. sorry I was wrong. actually paying for 2020 and 2021 MFs plus closing, not 2019.


----------



## poofyo101

Looks like its BLT's turn to get bought back aggressively now.


----------



## CLE2WDW

poofyo101 said:


> Looks like its BLT's turn to get bought back aggressively now.


I’m not so sure... I’ll be curious to see the 4th quarter buyback report. This could have been an isolated buyback with a direct buyer in queue by DVC.


----------



## poofyo101

CLE2WDW said:


> I’m not so sure... I’ll be curious to see the 4th quarter buyback report. This could have been an isolated buyback with a direct buyer in queue by DVC.


It was due time before they started back with BLT, just a guess.


----------



## Ssplashhmtn

z71tray said:


> z71tray---$150-$16391-100-VGF-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 10/29/20, passed 11/6



Great deal, congrats!  Curious who pays 2020 MF's?  Also was it an international seller?


----------



## JennaWest

Bruggok said:


> Bruggok---$135-$30425-200-BLT-Oct-0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 11/2, taken 11/7
> 
> BLT buyers beware of the horrible, terrible, no good, very bad ROFR monster.


My agent said she’s had a few taken at $142 very recently when I debated between akv and blt and she said much better chance getting akv through rofr on a great deal bc blt is apparently on their hotlist to take right now and she said so is ssr and okw


----------



## SBurk13

Sburk13---$100-$9177-80-OKW-Jun-0/19, 80/20, 80/21, 80/22-Seller pays MF 20- sent 10/21, taken 11/8


----------



## MICKIMINI

SBurk13 said:


> Sburk13---$100-$9177-80-OKW-Jun-0/19, 80/20, 80/21, 80/22-Seller pays MF 20- sent 10/21, taken 11/8


I'm so sorry you lost that one!   Hopefully you'll find a better contract for a similar price.  My two 25 point OKW's just passed at $100 each.  They can't take them all...good luck on the next one!


----------



## ddubaynavarro

Cyberc1978 said:


> IMO there is a higher risk than normal that Disney will take it if it haven't been extended.
> 
> I haven't checked myself but you could go and check the ROFR thread for the past 12-18 months to see how many OKW contracts that wasn't extended and also passed ROFR. Have in mind that during April 2020 and August (ish) all contracts passed, so don't use that timeframe as what to do or not.


Yeah i had one that didn't pass, then the asking on this one was 99 so i paid full price, and since it had an international seller i felt more confident it would go through. I guess we shall see. If it doesn't pass, i will go for an extended contract on the next one.


----------



## SBurk13

MICKIMINI said:


> I'm so sorry you lost that one!   Hopefully you'll find a better contract for a similar price.  My two 25 point OKW's just passed at $100 each.  They can't take them all...good luck on the next one!



Glad to hear yours went through! OKW def seems to be hot for ROFR right now. Super bummed, but the search continues!


----------



## Cyberc1978

ddubaynavarro said:


> Yeah i had one that didn't pass, then the asking on this one was 99 so i paid full price, and since it had an international seller i felt more confident it would go through. I guess we shall see. If it doesn't pass, i will go for an extended contract on the next one.


The international seller part might be what actually gives you the free pass for ROFR


----------



## MICKIMINI

I bought from an international seller this year 100 BRV which went through at $99.  I had two others in the past couple years that went through but that was before the aggressive ROFR started...grrrrr!  I have always suggested just going for it and taking your chances.  The one that figures out the ROFR "formula" wins the prize LOL!


----------



## lopo

Just thought I'd mention that I attempted to purchase BLT resale: $145 per point x 160 and 3 weeks after it was submitted, Disney bought it. :-(


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## ddubaynavarro

Cyberc1978 said:


> The international seller part might be what actually gives you the free pass for ROFR


Good lord, I hope so!


----------



## z71tray

Ssplashhmtn said:


> Great deal, congrats!  Curious who pays 2020 MF's?  Also was it an international seller?


They banked 2019 into 2020 they paid those dues but I am responsible for the 2020 dues at closing. I had them bank the 2020 into 2021. Did not expect this to make it threw. I was shocked that it passed and shocked it passed in 8 days.


----------



## z71tray

z71tray said:


> They banked 2019 into 2020 they paid those dues but I am responsible for the 2020 dues at closing. I had them bank the 2020 into 2021. Did not expect this to make it threw. I was shocked that it passed and shocked it passed in 8 days.


Also not an international seller.


----------



## Raemama

Raemama---$119-$24529-200-BWV-Sep-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 10/28, passed 11/7


----------



## BlueRibbon

BlueRibbon---$143-$24707-160-BLT-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 10/8 , passed 11/2

I don't know how I let that email slip by!!


----------



## gskywalker

Bruggok said:


> Bruggok---$135-$30425-200-BLT-Oct-0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 11/2, taken 11/7
> 
> BLT buyers beware of the horrible, terrible, no good, very bad ROFR monster.



Wow, they seem to be taking a bunch of BLT lately.  Hoping we will be ok, ours went for ROFR the same day.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

Sigh, we're on day 49 now for SSR...


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

I don't understand why so many contracts are going through in record time and others are taking forever and a day.  

Is there a point at which Disney has taken too long and the title company can just assume they've refused and move on?


----------



## jomik1

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> Sigh, we're on day 49 now for SSR...


We are on day 35 for SSR.  So frustrating when you see the contracts coming through after only 10 or so days. The waiting is the hardest part!


----------



## JennaWest

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> I don't understand why so many contracts are going through in record time and others are taking forever and a day.
> 
> Is there a point at which Disney has taken too long and the title company can just assume they've refused and move on?


I was told by an agent that the waiver was updated about a week or two ago and now Disney’s goal is 15 days.  But the waivers sent before that still fall under the old process and could take longer.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

JennaWest said:


> I was told by an agent that the waiver was updated about a week or two ago and now Disney’s goal is 15 days.  But the waivers sent before that still fall under the old process and could take longer.


Ah, glad to know there is some reason!

Now, I just received this message from the title company "We just received the waiver over the weekend. Once we receive the estoppel we can move forward."  Does this mean it passed?!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> I don't understand why so many contracts are going through in record time and others are taking forever and a day.
> 
> Is there a point at which Disney has taken too long and the title company can just assume they've refused and move on?



Arg!  I feel your pain - we finally just heard we passed (sent 9/30, passed 11/7) on day 38 which isn't toooo bad but compared to some of these 8-20 day peeps recently (and I'm SO happy for them), it certainly is frustrating.  Hope your day is soon!  The husband will post our updated info later today.  Hey @Lorana - we're neighbors!!!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> Ah, glad to know there is some reason!
> 
> Now, I just received this message from the title company "We just received the waiver over the weekend. Once we receive the estoppel we can move forward."  Does this mean it passed?!


YES!  You passed!  WOO HOO!
They must have taken pity on all the 30+ peeps this weekend!


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> YES!  You passed!  WOO HOO!
> They must have taken pity on all the 30+ peeps this weekend!


Ahhh thanks for translating! Yay!


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

Duckbug.Ducktales---$105-$10500-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22-seller pays MF/closing- sent 9/21, passed 11/9

First batch of SAP done!  Now watch me be back on here posting about the next contract once we spend these points...


----------



## HairyChest

Hairychest---$125-$19535-150-PVB-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 159/21, 150/22- sent 11/9

To say I’m excited is an understatement. Is Disney buying the Poly back a lot? Is ROFR still like a 45 day wait?


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

HairyChest said:


> Hairychest---$125-$19535-150-PVB-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 159/21, 150/22- sent 11/9
> 
> To say I’m excited is an understatement. Is Disney buying the Poly back a lot? Is ROFR still like a 45 day wait?


It was.... but newly submitted contracts are currently FLYING through the process.  Like some as quickly as 8 days.  Prepare yourself for 45 but don't be surprised if you get an email in 8-20 days.  Good luck!


----------



## Cabius

HairyChest said:


> Is Disney buying the Poly back a lot?


They don't seem to be targeting PVB. None taken so far this quarter on this forum. That's a great price, though! We'll see!


----------



## Lorana

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Arg!  I feel your pain - we finally just heard we passed (sent 9/30, passed 11/7) on day 38 which isn't toooo bad but compared to some of these 8-20 day peeps recently (and I'm SO happy for them), it certainly is frustrating.  Hope your day is soon!  The husband will post our updated info later today.  Hey @Lorana - we're neighbors!!!


WOOOHOOOO!!!!  Welcome home, neighbor!!!!


----------



## poofyo101

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> Sigh, we're on day 49 now for SSR...


I just heard back from my SSR from 9/11 and it passed.


----------



## disneykim17

Just wanted to share that our ROFR starts today for our contract at CCV.  Will let you all know once we hear that we've passed.


----------



## MouseFiend

MouseFiend---$105-$18498-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 291/21, 160/22- sent 11/ 9

So excited to be in progress on our first contact!


----------



## E2ME2

MouseFiend said:


> MouseFiend---$105-$18498-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 291/21, 160/22- sent 11/ 9
> 
> So excited to be in progress on our first contact!


Good Luck !!


----------



## jomik1

Strike 3. 

 jomik1---$92-$41400-450-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 450/21, 450/22-Seller Pays All CC- sent 10/5, taken 11/9

Not surprised.  Was hoping they'd have their fill of SSR by now.  Oh well, time to figure out what we want to do next.


----------



## JavaDuck

JavaDuck---$199-$40520-200-VGC-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 9/30, passed 11/7

Woo hoo! Found out this morning that ROFR was waived.  Excited to add VGC to our Riviera contract.  A great way to start a Monday morning.

Added bonus: This is my 100th post on the DisBoards!


----------



## IslandDreamer

IslandDreamer said:


> We just passed ROFR on 3 identical contracts!!
> 
> IslandDreamer---$80-$18233-200-AUL-Oct-200/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 10/5, passed 10/30
> 
> IslandDreamer---$80-$18233-200-AUL-Oct-200/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 10/5, passed 10/30
> 
> IslandDreamer---$80-$18233-200-AUL-Oct-200/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 10/5, passed 10/30



*Minor error when I initially posted our contract info...2019 points were banked so 400 points for 2020*

IslandDreamer---$80-$18233-200-AUL-Oct-0/19, 400/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 10/5, passed 10/30

IslandDreamer---$80-$18233-200-AUL-Oct-0/19, 400/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 10/5, passed 10/30

IslandDreamer---$80-$18233-200-AUL-Oct-0/19, 400/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 10/5, passed 10/30


----------



## My3kids1989

I need my SSR points for a holiday trip come on ROFR!!!!  I emailed the broker and title co on Friday and no one responded. I wish there was a way to look and see if I passed ROFR. Last time they magically just found out that it was taken right after I emailed them. So I hope they aren’t just avoiding me.


----------



## Ruttangel

Ruttangel---$100-$8490-70-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 70/21, 70/22- sent 10/8, passed 11/9



Such a long story about this listing, I knew it would pass due to international seller but great to get the good news.
My DVC lockdown splurge is complete


----------



## disneykim17

Ruttangel said:


> Ruttangel---$100-$8490-70-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 70/21, 70/22- sent 10/8, passed 11/9
> 
> 
> 
> Such a long story about this listing, I knew it would pass due to international seller but great to get the good news.
> My DVC lockdown splurge is complete
> 
> View attachment 537492


Congratulations on a great deal!   How do you find out if it is an international seller?  Are you able to find that out prior to putting an offer in?


----------



## Stargazer65

disneykim17 said:


> Congratulations on a great deal!   How do you find out if it is an international seller?  Are you able to find that out prior to putting an offer in?


The ads state that they are international sellers usually.


----------



## Ginamarie

Ginamarie---$97-$31421-300-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 222/21, 300/22- sent 11/10


----------



## DVCanonymouse

Ruttangel said:


> Ruttangel---$100-$8490-70-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 70/21, 70/22- sent 10/8, passed 11/9
> 
> 
> 
> Such a long story about this listing, I knew it would pass due to international seller but great to get the good news.
> My DVC lockdown splurge is complete
> 
> View attachment 537492



Congrats on this amazing find!!  Do you happen to remember the list price?


----------



## jamie3631

jamie3631(seller)---$185-$9793-50-BWV-Jun-0/19, 50/20, 100/21, 50/22-Seller pays MF 20- sent 11/2 

I just got word that this passed this morning! I can't believe how quick this was. Every time I purchase it always takes close to, or past, the 30 days lol, but now that I'm selling and not dying for Disney's response it comes through in a week! I'm very happy for the buyers!


----------



## jamie3631

jamie3631(seller)---$185-$9793-50-BWV-Jun-0/19, 50/20, 100/21, 50/22-Seller pays MF 20- sent 11/2, passed 11/10

Sorry forgot to put the date in there it passed


----------



## TheTrailblazers

TheTrailblazers---$155-$9832-60-BLT-Aug-0/19, 60/20, 60/21, 60/22- sent 10/4, passed 11/10

Happy to be on the path to our first DVC contract... We'll take the Win after (what seems like) the longest week in history!


----------



## My3kids1989

My3kids1989---$103-$21410-200-SSR-Jun-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22-Seller pays MF 20- sent 10/19, taken 11/10

I really thought this one would pass. I didn’t even haggle about it. I only asked for MF to be paid for. Agh. Third times a charm, right?

ETA, I just hope to find a June use year  with 2020 points. I was set on SSR but now I’m open to AKL as well. Also I was only going to get 150 points but found the 200. So now I’m okay with 200 and 150 doesn’t seem like enough! Maybe I’ll find one and have a swift ROFR like some of you are having


----------



## Ruttangel

DVCanonymouse said:


> Congrats on this amazing find!!  Do you happen to remember the list price?


It was up for $130, but not on a regular DVC site, hence the high fees


----------



## Lorana

pangyal said:


> Lorana---$80-$4525-50-HH-Sep-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/21, passed 11/5


Just got closing docs, and closing fees were a little less ($85 less) than expected!  it is now:

Lorana---$80-$4440-50-HH-Sep-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/21, passed 11/5


----------



## Sandisw

My3kids1989 said:


> My3kids1989---$103-$21410-200-SSR-Jun-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22-Seller pays MF 20- sent 10/19, taken 11/10
> 
> I really thought this one would pass. I didn’t even haggle about it. I only asked for MF to be paid for. Agh. Third times a charm, right?
> 
> ETA, I just hope to find a June use year  with 2020 points. I was set on SSR but now I’m open to AKL as well. Also I was only going to get 150 points but found the 200. So now I’m okay with 200 and 150 doesn’t seem like enough! Maybe I’ll find one and have a swift ROFR like some of you are having



So sorry. This one is on the higher end so surprised it got taken. But, as I have been told, they really do some odd things to keep buyers guessing.

Good luck on the next one!


----------



## zummi525

zummi525—$115-$23000-200-AKL-April-0/20,304/21,200/22- sent 11/10  

first time I am so excited


----------



## Dale-n-Chip

My3kids1989 said:


> . . . Also I was only going to get 150 points but found the 200. So now I’m okay with 200 and 150 doesn’t seem like enough!



SAME!   We've got a 230 OKW in ROFR now that will nearly double our point total.  Did I need 230? No.  But that mind game of "If they want more per point for 160 than these other sellers want for 230, it's really a small difference. And who couldn't use more points?"  It's a slippery slope!!


----------



## MICKIMINI

MICKIMINI---$100-$2992-25-OKW-Oct-0/19, 25/20, 25/21, 25/22-TWO OF TWO OKW/25- sent 9/14, passed 11/6


MICKIMINI---$100-$2992-25-OKW-Oct-0/19, 25/20, 25/21, 25/22-ONE OF TWO OKW/25- sent 9/11, passed 10/27
Contracts (same seller) were bundled for one closing at my request.  Savings on bundled closing about $400.

Each contract $2500 for 25 points $195.91 for 25/2020 MF's, $295.75 closing costs.  Woo hoo!!


----------



## cheygirl

cheygirl---$96-$16043-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 113/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 10/30, passed 11/10   Yeah!!!


----------



## GuitarCarl

GuitarCarl---$103-$34707-300-OKW(E)-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 490/21, 300/22- sent 11/2, passed 11/10
Wow, 8 days!


----------



## Stitchescape

My3kids1989 said:


> My3kids1989---$103-$21410-200-SSR-Jun-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22-Seller pays MF 20- sent 10/19, taken 11/10
> 
> I really thought this one would pass. I didn’t even haggle about it. I only asked for MF to be paid for. Agh. Third times a charm, right?
> 
> ETA, I just hope to find a June use year  with 2020 points. I was set on SSR but now I’m open to AKL as well. Also I was only going to get 150 points but found the 200. So now I’m okay with 200 and 150 doesn’t seem like enough! Maybe I’ll find one and have a swift ROFR like some of you are having



My3kids1989 I’m so sorry this one got taken and totally know where you’re coming from. We had our second attempt SSR at $102/point taken last month. .... BUT 3rd time is indeed the charm as our 3rd attempt at $101/point passed yesterday .  Imho if its what you want keep going - they cant take them all no matter how random it seems. Good luck. 
Off to update my string now.


----------



## Stitchescape

Stitchescape---$101-$17003-160-SSR-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 30/21, 160/22- sent 10/30, passed 11/9
We will close by 12 Jan 2021.
Hopefully I’ve posted that correctly . I was so surprised this passed as fast as it did and at a lower price point than our last attempt. Wondering if the slightly delayed closing put them off it? Who cares it WILL be ours and that’s all that matters


----------



## Dale-n-Chip

GuitarCarl said:


> GuitarCarl---$103-$34707-300-OKW(E)-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 490/21, 300/22- sent 11/2, passed 11/10
> Wow, 8 days!



So YOU're the guy who snagged that!    Fantastic deal, @GuitarCarl!  Congratulations!


----------



## jamie3631

jamie3631(seller)---$145-$7793-50-BWV-Oct-0/19, 5/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 11/9


----------



## GuitarCarl

Dale-n-Chip said:


> So YOU're the guy who snagged that!    Fantastic deal, @GuitarCarl!  Congratulations!


Thank you! Very happy with it too!


----------



## Lorana

Lorana said:


> Just got closing docs, and closing fees were a little less ($85 less) than expected!  it is now:
> 
> Lorana---$80-$4440-50-HH-Sep-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/21, passed 11/5


Well. We may not end up HH owners after all.  Turns out that the seller missed that they would pay 2020 MFs in the offer -- even though the offer they signed clearly calls it out and it's in the contract.  I realize that $455.05 isn't a lot in the long play of ownership, but it does put the price per point up to $89.10 instead of at the adjusted $71.80 we thought we'd be paying, if by chance we were willing to concede pay the dues.  And we only agreed because those 2020 MFs were being paid by the seller since we wouldn't have points coming into our account until 2021 dues need to be paid. 

DH is pointing out that we did pick up VGC after making the HH offer, that HH dues went up by 6.28% in 2020 and is going up by 9.58% in 2021, and that maybe this is the universe saving us from ourselves to leave some money in our savings account and save us from high rising dues.  We're going to sleep on this before making a final decision.  I hate backing out at this point since I imagine a 50-point Sep UY contract is not common, but Covid did have us spending more on DVC contracts than originally intended with some great deals both resale and direct, so it's not the end of the world to not buy into HH now and see what happens in the next couple of years.

It's funny that I would have been fine if it had been taken in ROFR, but I feel awful backing out of a deal that passed ROFR.  Except the seller doesn't want to honor the deal that was agreed to, so I shouldn't feel too bad about this if we do decide to back out.


----------



## MICKIMINI

Lorana said:


> Well. We may not end up HH owners after all.  Turns out that the seller missed that they would pay 2020 MFs in the offer -- even though the offer they signed clearly calls it out and it's in the contract.  I realize that $455.05 isn't a lot in the long play of ownership, but it does put the price per point up to $89.10 instead of at the adjusted $71.80 we thought we'd be paying, if by chance we were willing to concede pay the dues.  And we only agreed because those 2020 MFs were being paid by the seller since we wouldn't have points coming into our account until 2021 dues need to be paid.
> 
> DH is pointing out that we did pick up VGC after making the HH offer, that HH dues went up by 6.28% in 2020 and is going up by 9.58% in 2021, and that maybe this is the universe saving us from ourselves to leave some money in our savings account and save us from high rising dues.  We're going to sleep on this before making a final decision.  I hate backing out at this point since I imagine a 50-point Sep UY contract is not common, but Covid did have us spending more on DVC contracts than originally intended with some great deals both resale and direct, so it's not the end of the world to not buy into HH now and see what happens in the next couple of years.
> 
> It's funny that I would have been fine if it had been taken in ROFR, but I feel awful backing out of a deal that passed ROFR.  Except the seller doesn't want to honor the deal that was agreed to, so I shouldn't feel too bad about this if we do decide to back out.


Won't the seller have to give back something to the broker and you?  Their bad for not reading the contract...the sellers will end up with the bill for 2021 as well if they can't find another buyer.  It sounds like they lose either way.  It's a bummer all the way around but certainly not of your doing!  Perhaps the seller will have a change of heart overnight as that anticipated check just floats away...


----------



## JGINPL

jginpl---$145-$8196-50-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 42/21, 50/22- sent 11/10 


This includes $195 admin fee and estimated 2021 annual dues.  Felt pretty good at the $145 or 148.90 with the admin fee.  Originally was $160 a point asking plus fee.  Plus I got my same use year!!!  Hopefully this will pass.


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

Ruttangel said:


> Ruttangel---$100-$8490-70-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 70/21, 70/22- sent 10/8, passed 11/9
> 
> 
> 
> Such a long story about this listing, I knew it would pass due to international seller but great to get the good news.
> My DVC lockdown splurge is complete
> 
> View attachment 537492


Wow, that’s some price! I just bought 50 points at BWV and I paid $140 a point! Congratulations!


----------



## glennbo123

Lorana said:


> Well. We may not end up HH owners after all.  Turns out that the seller missed that they would pay 2020 MFs in the offer -- even though the offer they signed clearly calls it out and it's in the contract.  I realize that $455.05 isn't a lot in the long play of ownership, but it does put the price per point up to $89.10 instead of at the adjusted $71.80 we thought we'd be paying, if by chance we were willing to concede pay the dues.  And we only agreed because those 2020 MFs were being paid by the seller since we wouldn't have points coming into our account until 2021 dues need to be paid.
> 
> DH is pointing out that we did pick up VGC after making the HH offer, that HH dues went up by 6.28% in 2020 and is going up by 9.58% in 2021, and that maybe this is the universe saving us from ourselves to leave some money in our savings account and save us from high rising dues.  We're going to sleep on this before making a final decision.  I hate backing out at this point since I imagine a 50-point Sep UY contract is not common, but Covid did have us spending more on DVC contracts than originally intended with some great deals both resale and direct, so it's not the end of the world to not buy into HH now and see what happens in the next couple of years.
> 
> It's funny that I would have been fine if it had been taken in ROFR, but I feel awful backing out of a deal that passed ROFR.  Except the seller doesn't want to honor the deal that was agreed to, so I shouldn't feel too bad about this if we do decide to back out.



That's ridiculous that they're backing out of it -- by the time they sell it, they'll have 2021 dues to pay and no one will be willing to pay their 2020 dues in addition.


----------



## Lorana

glennbo123 said:


> That's ridiculous that they're backing out of it -- by the time they sell it, they'll have 2021 dues to pay and no one will be willing to pay their 2020 dues in addition.


Right?  I thought it was a little crazy, too.  The broker even did the "you have the full 2020 points" pitch, but I pointed out that dues are based on calendar year not on UY, that I won't have the points in my account until December and will not be able to use them in 2020, and I will immediately have 2021 dues to pay.  So, no, I do not want to pay 2020 dues.  

This was an impulse buy, honestly, and if those VGC contracts had come first, I would never have offered on this HH contract at this time.  So DH may be right that the universe is telling us now is not the time for HH ownership.


----------



## Sandisw

Lorana said:


> Right?  I thought it was a little crazy, too.  The broker even did the "you have the full 2020 points" pitch, but I pointed out that dues are based on calendar year not on UY, that I won't have the points in my account until December and will not be able to use them in 2020, and I will immediately have 2021 dues to pay.  So, no, I do not want to pay 2020 dues.
> 
> This was an impulse buy, honestly, and if those VGC contracts had come first, I would never have offered on this HH contract at this time.  So DH may be right that the universe is telling us now is not the time for HH ownership.



You should tell the broker that if the sellers backs out, you want to know what incentive you will be given in order to agree to the cancellation of the contract...unless you really don’t care.

It is a contract that should have consequences. Normally, when sellers back out, the broker gives the buyer not only deposit back, but half the commission.

Good luck.


----------



## PointeDVC

PointeDVC---$110-$8800-75-OKW-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 75/22- sent 10/14, passed 11/9


----------



## Lorana

Sandisw said:


> You should tell the broker that if the sellers backs out, you want to know what incentive you will be given in order to agree to the cancellation of the contract...unless you really don’t care.
> 
> It is a contract that should have consequences. Normally, when sellers back out, the broker gives the buyer not only deposit back, but half the commission.
> 
> Good luck.


Excellent point, thank you!  Looks like the situation may be slightly more complicated, as the broker apparently failed to convey to the seller that our offer included seller paying 2020 MFs.  However, the contract clearly states it:



> 7. MAINTENANCE/TAXES: SELLER TO PAY 2020 DUES



And the seller did sign it.  Maybe they just didn't read it.


----------



## PointeDVC

PointeDVC said:


> PointeDVC---$110-$8800-75-OKW-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 75/22- sent 10/14, passed 11/9


This was our 4th attempt and finally our first DVC purchase. We have gone yearly for past 7 years so thought we would try to get a little part of the magic. Would have liked more points but a win is a win and this one is double points for the first year.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

PointeDVC said:


> This was our 4th attempt and finally our first DVC purchase. We have gone yearly for past 7 years so thought we would try to get a little part of the magic. Would have liked more points but a win is a win and this one is double points for the first year.


Congrats!  Welcome Home.  I have a feeling we'll be seeing you here posting your next contract soon .


----------



## Ruttangel

Lorana said:


> Well. We may not end up HH owners after all.  Turns out that the seller missed that they would pay 2020 MFs in the offer -- even though the offer they signed clearly calls it out and it's in the contract.  I realize that $455.05 isn't a lot in the long play of ownership, but it does put the price per point up to $89.10 instead of at the adjusted $71.80 we thought we'd be paying, if by chance we were willing to concede pay the dues.  And we only agreed because those 2020 MFs were being paid by the seller since we wouldn't have points coming into our account until 2021 dues need to be paid.
> 
> DH is pointing out that we did pick up VGC after making the HH offer, that HH dues went up by 6.28% in 2020 and is going up by 9.58% in 2021, and that maybe this is the universe saving us from ourselves to leave some money in our savings account and save us from high rising dues.  We're going to sleep on this before making a final decision.  I hate backing out at this point since I imagine a 50-point Sep UY contract is not common, but Covid did have us spending more on DVC contracts than originally intended with some great deals both resale and direct, so it's not the end of the world to not buy into HH now and see what happens in the next couple of years.
> 
> It's funny that I would have been fine if it had been taken in ROFR, but I feel awful backing out of a deal that passed ROFR.  Except the seller doesn't want to honor the deal that was agreed to, so I shouldn't feel too bad about this if we do decide to back out.


Oh I’m sorry about this but im going to say yes, that the universe is saying maybe this a way out for you on this one.


----------



## LMH6

LMH6---$112-$18861-160-AKV-Oct-53/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 11/3, passed 11/10

Pleasantly surprised to see it only took 7 days to pass!


----------



## Cupcake232

LMH6 said:


> LMH6---$112-$18861-160-AKV-Oct-53/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 11/3, passed 11/10
> 
> Pleasantly surprised to see it only took 7 days to pass!


That’s great! Congratulations!


----------



## PointeDVC

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Congrats!  Welcome Home.  I have a feeling we'll be seeing you here posting your next contract soon .


You are correct. Good to be home!!!!!


----------



## jbreen2010

My3kids1989 said:


> My3kids1989---$103-$21410-200-SSR-Jun-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22-Seller pays MF 20- sent 10/19, taken 11/10
> 
> I really thought this one would pass. I didn’t even haggle about it. I only asked for MF to be paid for. Agh. Third times a charm, right?
> 
> ETA, I just hope to find a June use year  with 2020 points. I was set on SSR but now I’m open to AKL as well. Also I was only going to get 150 points but found the 200. So now I’m okay with 200 and 150 doesn’t seem like enough! Maybe I’ll find one and have a swift ROFR like some of you are having



One suggestion I have...and no idea if This is right at all...but if you don’t ask for seller to pay the MFs it’s likely much less appealing to Disney.   You can play with the $ per point.

So if MFs were $6.77...in reality that $103 turns quickly to $96.  When I eyed up contracts, I went a couple of dollars under the $100 mark but didn’t ask for MFs to be paid.  Just sharing my strategy...again no idea what would get a pass or not.  Good luck!


----------



## Einstein509

By the way, dues are significantly increasing across most resorts in 2021.  Likely due to the minimum wage increase and recouping costs from closures.


----------



## SBurk13

Round 2:

sburk13---$110-$8680-70-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 70/20, 70/21, 70/22- sent 11/10


----------



## Ginamarie

My3kids1989 said:


> My3kids1989---$103-$21410-200-SSR-Jun-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22-Seller pays MF 20- sent 10/19, taken 11/10
> 
> I really thought this one would pass. I didn’t even haggle about it. I only asked for MF to be paid for. Agh. Third times a charm, right?
> 
> ETA, I just hope to find a June use year  with 2020 points. I was set on SSR but now I’m open to AKL as well. Also I was only going to get 150 points but found the 200. So now I’m okay with 200 and 150 doesn’t seem like enough! Maybe I’ll find one and have a swift ROFR like some of you are having


 Crud- this does not bode well for my contract at $97/point at SSR.


----------



## ScubaCat

zummi525 said:


> zummi525-  $115-$23000-200-AKL-April-0/20.304/21,200/22 sent 11/10  first time I am so excited


Could you please reformat that with the link in post#1 so it can go on the list? 

First contract is always exciting!


----------



## poofyo101

Lorana said:


> Well. We may not end up HH owners after all.  Turns out that the seller missed that they would pay 2020 MFs in the offer -- even though the offer they signed clearly calls it out and it's in the contract.  I realize that $455.05 isn't a lot in the long play of ownership, but it does put the price per point up to $89.10 instead of at the adjusted $71.80 we thought we'd be paying, if by chance we were willing to concede pay the dues.  And we only agreed because those 2020 MFs were being paid by the seller since we wouldn't have points coming into our account until 2021 dues need to be paid.
> 
> DH is pointing out that we did pick up VGC after making the HH offer, that HH dues went up by 6.28% in 2020 and is going up by 9.58% in 2021, and that maybe this is the universe saving us from ourselves to leave some money in our savings account and save us from high rising dues.  We're going to sleep on this before making a final decision.  I hate backing out at this point since I imagine a 50-point Sep UY contract is not common, but Covid did have us spending more on DVC contracts than originally intended with some great deals both resale and direct, so it's not the end of the world to not buy into HH now and see what happens in the next couple of years.
> 
> It's funny that I would have been fine if it had been taken in ROFR, but I feel awful backing out of a deal that passed ROFR.  Except the seller doesn't want to honor the deal that was agreed to, so I shouldn't feel too bad about this if we do decide to back out.


Don't feel bad at all. Its their fault. I would 100% not pay that price on HHI.


----------



## Raemama

Raemama said:


> Raemama---$119-$24529-200-BWV-Sep-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 10/28, passed 11/7


So now we wait for the title company for closing docs....and we submit payment along with our paperwork. I’m obsessing a little about how to get the payment to them. And how long it’s really taking for each of the remaining steps. Are there threads for each of those steps on Disboards? 

Thanks!


----------



## Lorana

Raemama said:


> So now we wait for the title company for closing docs....and we submit payment along with our paperwork. I’m obsessing a little about how to get the payment to them. And how long it’s really taking for each of the remaining steps. Are there threads for each of those steps on Disboards?
> 
> Thanks!


The closing thread is a good one to read/follow/ask questions:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time.3392820/unread
My one recommendation is to not wire money for closing until the closing company informs you that the seller has returned their documents. I’ve had instances where the sellers took a month to return closing documents and I lamented not having my money earn interest during that time.


----------



## Raemama

Lorana said:


> My one recommendation is to not wire money for closing until the closing company informs you that the seller has returned their documents. I’ve had instances where the sellers took a month to return closing documents and I lamented not having my money earn interest during that time.


Thank you—I appreciate this advice and would feel the same way. I feel that way right now regarding the earnest money! Lol! I’ll check out the other thread you recommended as well. 

Oh—but wiring is the recommended way to send the funds?


----------



## cindybelle90

Lorana said:


> Excellent point, thank you!  Looks like the situation may be slightly more complicated, as the broker apparently failed to convey to the seller that our offer included seller paying 2020 MFs.  However, the contract clearly states it:
> 
> 
> 
> And the seller did sign it.  Maybe they just didn't read it.


It’s not fair for you as the buyer to literally pay for the seller’s mistake of not reading the contract. Bet if the shoe was on the other foot the seller would back out if the buyer refused to pay the MFs they signed and agreed to.

Agree that this may be a sign to walk away. Especially if you are not 100% into it.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Raemama said:


> So now we wait for the title company for closing docs....and we submit payment along with our paperwork. I’m obsessing a little about how to get the payment to them. And how long it’s really taking for each of the remaining steps. Are there threads for each of those steps on Disboards?
> 
> Thanks!


My recommendation is to send a certified check as opposed to wiring money. At least my bank attached a number of annoying extra fees to send money by wire, and somehow the process also made it more difficult for the title company. It was easier for all of us to just send a certified check, which got there the next day.


----------



## Dale-n-Chip

Dale-n-Chip said:


> We have our heart set on OKW, so . . .
> 
> 
> dalenchip---$95-$24478-230-OKW-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 460/21, 230/22-Buyer pays MF '20- sent 11/3




dalenchip---$95-$24478-230-OKW-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 460/21, 230/22-Buyer pays MF '20- sent 11/3, taken 11/11

I'm sad for us, but the experience with the broker and broker agency was poor. I am dancing a jig that I'm not paying her one red dime, which is a sad statement on the level of service.

Back to the drawing board. . .


----------



## andeesings

Paul Stupin said:


> My recommendation is to send a certified check as opposed to wiring money. At least my bank attached a number of annoying extra fees to send money by wire, and somehow the process also made it more difficult for the title company. It was easier for all of us to just send a certified check, which got there the next day.



I had to specifically ask if a check was alright, because they had only sent me wiring instructions. But I am NOT into wiring money, so I insisted on a check. They got it really quickly though so it was great.


----------



## zummi525

ScubaCat said:


> Could you please reformat that with the link in post#1 so it can go on the list?
> 
> First contract is always exciting!


I think I fixed it the tool wasn’t working for me   Thanks


----------



## Paul Stupin

Dale-n-Chip said:


> dalenchip---$95-$24478-230-OKW-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 460/21, 230/22-Buyer pays MF '20- sent 11/3, taken 11/11
> 
> I'm sad for us, but the experience with the broker and broker agency was poor. I am dancing a jig that I'm not paying her one red dime, which is a sad statement on the level of service.
> 
> Back to the drawing board. . .


Did you ever consider splitting the difference with the seller, and asking the broker to pay your half?


----------



## Lorana

Dale-n-Chip said:


> dalenchip---$95-$24478-230-OKW-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 460/21, 230/22-Buyer pays MF '20- sent 11/3, taken 11/11
> 
> I'm sad for us, but the experience with the broker and broker agency was poor. I am dancing a jig that I'm not paying her one red dime, which is a sad statement on the level of service.
> 
> Back to the drawing board. . .


I'm sorry you had a poor experience with your broker, and am glad at least you aren't upset that this got taken.  Who did you work with, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ScubaCat

zummi525 said:


> I think I fixed it the tool wasn’t working for me   Thanks


What problem are you having with it?  Does it not come up or do you get an error?

Still need to add in closing costs and maintenance fees so we can add your contract to the list!


----------



## gskywalker

gskywalker said:


> gskywalker---$140-$33600-240-BLT-Feb-0/19, 26/20, 480/21, 240/22-Seller Pays MF/266 pts, CC's- sent 11/2 taken 11/11.
> 
> Yup quite disappointed, especially considering I sold 20k in investments, before the big market move, to cover part of the purchase.  Well time to look again.



Can't find anything like what we had, that makes it more disappointing.


----------



## ddubaynavarro

ddubaynavarro said:


> Ddubaynavarro---$99-$20548-200-OKW-Jun-190/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 11/5
> 
> Reformatted in the way I was supposed to and added the closing costs


PASSED 11/11/2020 AND sellers just canceled their reservation so I have over 600 banked pts and another 200 coming in June!!!!! WOOOOOOOT!


----------



## MICKIMINI

Raemama said:


> Thank you—I appreciate this advice and would feel the same way. I feel that way right now regarding the earnest money! Lol! I’ll check out the other thread you recommended as well.
> 
> Oh—but wiring is the recommended way to send the funds?


I send a bank check for the balance, unless the closing company allows credit cards.  Yesterday, I authorized $2500 (max allowed from title co) on a credit card and sent a bank check for the difference.  I send it two day so it will be there Friday.  I have sent bank checks overnight before, but one day isn't worth the extra $20!


----------



## abbysmama

abbysmama---$80-$20909-230-OKW-Feb-0/19, 6/20, 230/21, 230/22-sent 11/5, passed 11/11


OMG, it passed!  I hoped but didn't expect it!


----------



## Cupcake232

Dale-n-Chip said:


> dalenchip---$95-$24478-230-OKW-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 460/21, 230/22-Buyer pays MF '20- sent 11/3, taken 11/11
> 
> I'm sad for us, but the experience with the broker and broker agency was poor. I am dancing a jig that I'm not paying her one red dime, which is a sad statement on the level of service.
> 
> Back to the drawing board. . .


Who did you use? I like to know so I don’t use a poor business person. Thanks


----------



## Winston Wolf

cheygirl said:


> cheygirl---$96-$16043-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 113/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 10/30, passed 11/10   Yeah!!!


Congrats!  Your first one got taken, right?


----------



## gisele2

abbysmama said:


> abbysmama---$80-$20909-230-OKW-Feb-0/19, 6/20, 230/21, 230/22-sent 11/5, passed 11/11
> 
> 
> OMG, it passed!  I hoped but didn't expect it!


This is a really great price.


----------



## I Run Long

I Run Long---$102-$19002-180-SSR-Oct-0/19, 186/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 11/5, taken 11/11

Wow - I can't win for losing.  I really thought this would pass.  So disappointed since it is so hard to find 180 point contracts.


----------



## ddubaynavarro

abbysmama said:


> abbysmama---$80-$20909-230-OKW-Feb-0/19, 6/20, 230/21, 230/22-sent 11/5, passed 11/11
> 
> 
> OMG, it passed!  I hoped but didn't expect it!


Awesome! We will be OKW neighbors!!!


----------



## ddubaynavarro

gskywalker said:


> Can't find anything like what we had, that makes it more disappointing.


Another will come along, so sorry


----------



## disneykim17

abbysmama said:


> abbysmama---$80-$20909-230-OKW-Feb-0/19, 6/20, 230/21, 230/22-sent 11/5, passed 11/11
> 
> 
> OMG, it passed!  I hoped but didn't expect it!


How did you find out you passed?  We are currently in our first ROFR and we sent 11/9 and have seen some that have passed quickly but not nearly as quick as you did...so happy for you!


----------



## abbysmama

disneykim17 said:


> How did you find out you passed?  We are currently in our first ROFR and we sent 11/9 and have seen some that have passed quickly but not nearly as quick as you did...so happy for you!


Both the agent and title company emailed. Thank you!!


----------



## Stitchescape

I Run Long said:


> I Run Long---$102-$19002-180-SSR-Oct-0/19, 186/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 11/5, taken 11/11
> 
> Wow - I can't win for losing.  I really thought this would pass.  So disappointed since it is so hard to find 180 point contracts.


I’m sorry to hear this one got taken, but if it’s what you want keep going! We also had a $102/point 160 SSR contract taken in ROFR last month but have PASSED ROFR this week on a $101/point 160 point. It literally makes no sense - at least not to me. Come on nearly neighbour  don't stop now .


----------



## I Run Long

Stitchescape said:


> I’m sorry to hear this one got taken, but if it’s what you want keep going! We also had a $102/point 160 SSR contract taken in ROFR last month but have PASSED ROFR this week on a $101/point 160 point. It literally makes no sense - at least not to me. Come on nearly neighbour  don't stop now .



We're going to keep trying almost neighbour.  This was our second contract in a row within 2 weeks that was taken.  You're right - it literally makes no sense.  The hunt continues.


----------



## Bruggok

When I examine passed vs taken, Disney appears to let decent priced stripped contracts pass, while taking decent priced loaded ones. Maybe the latter they can resell immediately for a $90/pt markup to waitlisters.


----------



## Ginamarie

Bruggok said:


> When I examine passed vs taken, Disney appears to let decent priced stripped contracts pass, while taking decent priced loaded ones. Maybe the latter they can resell immediately for a $90/pt markup to waitlisters.


That's a good point.  The contract I'm waiting on is partially stripped, so maybe that will bode well for me?  The waiting game is hard!


----------



## HairyChest

Wow how are all these contracts going through rofr so fast?! That is amazing. Is anyone’s still taking over 4 weeks?


----------



## MouseFiend

Bruggok said:


> When I examine passed vs taken, Disney appears to let decent priced stripped contracts pass, while taking decent priced loaded ones. Maybe the latter they can resell immediately for a $90/pt markup to waitlisters.



Our pending SSR contract has almost double points coming in February. We’re toast lol!


----------



## Bruggok

MouseFiend said:


> Our pending SSR contract has almost double points coming in February. We’re toast lol!


I wish the best for all of us  we are like a bunch of people running from a bear. It can’t eat us all.


----------



## My3kids1989

jbreen2010 said:


> One suggestion I have...and no idea if This is right at all...but if you don’t ask for seller to pay the MFs it’s likely much less appealing to Disney.   You can play with the $ per point.
> 
> So if MFs were $6.77...in reality that $103 turns quickly to $96.  When I eyed up contracts, I went a couple of dollars under the $100 mark but didn’t ask for MFs to be paid.  Just sharing my strategy...again no idea what would get a pass or not.  Good luck!



Thank you! I appreciate it!!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Bruggok said:


> I wish the best for all of us  we are like a bunch of people running from a bear. It can’t eat us all.


----------



## My3kids1989

Bruggok said:


> When I examine passed vs taken, Disney appears to let decent priced stripped contracts pass, while taking decent priced loaded ones. Maybe the latter they can resell immediately for a $90/pt markup to waitlisters.



Loaded contracts offer instant gratification of a decent sized purchase, I couldn’t imagine buying a stripped one. But that’s just me


----------



## disney_girl

disney_girl---$90-$11124-110-SSR-Oct-0/19, 110/20, 110/21, 110/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/25, taken 10/26

This was an add on contract and was taken on my birthday. It was so disappointing!


----------



## disney_girl

disney_girl---$103-$9310-80-SSR-Oct-0/19, 80/20, 80/21, 80/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 10/28, taken 11/4

Our broker was surprised that they took this one but at least they took it quick.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

My3kids1989 said:


> Loaded contracts offer instant gratification of a decent sized purchase, I couldn’t imagine buying a stripped one. But that’s just me


We went with a stripped contract as it made the overall price cheaper as a result (about $3,200 cheaper than the going average) so got our foot in the door at a property we wanted (VGC) and we already had plenty of points (400) with another contract in the meantime until we get VGC points in Feb 2022.  Seller paid 2020 and 2021 MFs.  The right use year was important to us (love those of you who are able to juggle multiple use years - you're amazing!) and don't have to start paying MF's until 2022.


----------



## ZehnJahren

ZehnJahren---$106-$12851-115-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/11


----------



## disney_girl

disney_girl---$108-$13971-120-SSR-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 66/21, 120/22-dues prorated '21- sent 11/6, passed 11/11

This one finally passed and very quickly too! I don't feel like we got a bargain but it is very very hard to find October use year so I'm ok with it.


----------



## ZehnJahren

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> We went with a stripped contract as it made the overall price cheaper as a result (about $3,200 cheaper than the going average) so got our foot in the door at a property we wanted (VGC) and we already had plenty of points (400) with another contract in the meantime until we get VGC points in Feb 2022.  Seller paid 2020 and 2021 MFs.  The right use year was important to us (love those of you who are able to juggle multiple use years - you're amazing!) and don't have to start paying MF's until 2022.



So, this is what I'm doing too! The contract we put an offer in on is stripped through 22, but we already have a trip on rented points next April and another trip (hopefully to Disneyland) next fall, so I don't care if we don't get points next year (esp. when the seller is paying MFs in 21!). Hoping Disney will just let us pass.


----------



## My3kids1989

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> We went with a stripped contract as it made the overall price cheaper as a result (about $3,200 cheaper than the going average) so got our foot in the door at a property we wanted (VGC) and we already had plenty of points (400) with another contract in the meantime until we get VGC points in Feb 2022.  Seller paid 2020 and 2021 MFs.  The right use year was important to us (love those of you who are able to juggle multiple use years - you're amazing!) and don't have to start paying MF's until 2022.



I think in probably a year or two a stripped contract will be okay for me, but currently I don’t have enough points to get me through until my next UY, and I don’t want to borrow my BWV points. We want to go to Aulani and I can’t justify a cash room when I can put that money towards a DVC purchase, if that makes sense. I just had an offer accepted on AKV, which wasn’t what I was trying to buy originally but I want points for SAP and these were my second choice. I was trying to buy an SSR at a cheaper price but it got taken twice and this one has some points for this year and some banked points. Its my UY and I really do like AKV. I will try and catch the club level unicorn, which sounds fun haha


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

ZehnJahren said:


> So, this is what I'm doing too! The contract we put an offer in on is stripped through 22, but we already have a trip on rented points next April and another trip (hopefully to Disneyland) next fall, so I don't care if we don't get points next year (esp. when the seller is paying MFs in 21!). Hoping Disney will just let us pass.


We're twinning!  !  Hope you sail through ROFR!  I think they tend to be less interested in buying back stripped contracts since they can't sell resell them as quickly.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

My3kids1989 said:


> I think in probably a year or two a stripped contract will be okay for me, but currently I don’t have enough points to get me through until my next UY, and I don’t want to borrow my BWV points. We want to go to Aulani and I can’t justify a cash room when I can put that money towards a DVC purchase, if that makes sense. I just had an offer accepted on AKV, which wasn’t what I was trying to buy originally but I want points for SAP and these were my second choice. I was trying to buy an SSR at a cheaper price but it got taken twice and this one has some points for this year and some banked points. Its my UY and I really do like AKV. I will try and catch the club level unicorn, which sounds fun haha


Yup - totally different circumstances for you. Right?  Once you dip your toes in the DVC waters it's hard to pay cash rates again - the money is better spent toward more points - haha.  .  I love me a unicorn - club level sounds dreamy!


----------



## My3kids1989

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Yup - totally different circumstances for you. Right?  Once you dip your toes in the DVC waters it's hard to pay cash rates again - the money is better spent toward more points - haha.  .  I love me a unicorn - club level sounds dreamy!



Yes, and also hard to justify paying cash somewhere else. I have gotten some great deals on Wyndham Bonnet Creek, but I don’t like being out of the bubble. Still kicking myself for not exploring DVC sooner, like 10 years sooner lol


----------



## gskywalker

My3kids1989 said:


> Yes, and also hard to justify paying cash somewhere else. I have gotten some great deals on Wyndham Bonnet Creek, but I don’t like being out of the bubble. Still kicking myself for not exploring DVC sooner, like 10 years sooner lol



Says every one of us....lol.  I am trying to buy a contract similar to the one our friends bought 8 or 9 years ago.  250 pts at Bay Lake, they paid under $100 a point direct, and at that time the CDN dollar was worth more than the US$, so they paid $24,500 CDN, to buy the same contract now(plus they had 9 years vacations with it as well) I am hoping to pay around $45,000 CDN. blech.


----------



## jamie3631

jamie3631(seller)---$150-$10290-65-BWV-Oct-41/19, 65/20, 65/21, 65/22- sent 11/12/2020


----------



## I Run Long

Well we put another offer in on a SSR contract and it was accepted.  I'm very doubtful this one will pass since it is $98/pt - but I figured they can't take them all - right? Right?  This will be our 3rd attempt in 3 weeks.  3rd time lucky?  I'll post again when I get the contract and deposit into the title company.  Oh boy!  Here we go again.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

I Run Long said:


> Well we put another offer in on a SSR contract and it was accepted.  I'm very doubtful this one will pass since it is $98/pt - but I figured they can't take them all - right? Right?  This will be our 3rd attempt in 3 weeks.  3rd time lucky?  I'll post again when I get the contract and deposit into the title company.  Oh boy!  Here we go again.


Good Luck!  Love your persistence and positive attitude / optimism - hope this one comes through.  How many points?


----------



## I Run Long

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Good Luck!  Love your persistence and positive attitude / optimism - hope this one comes through.  How many points?



This one is 200 points.  It would be a great outcome if it passed.  I retire next year and I would love to take a celebratory retirement trip!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Congrats on your upcoming retirement and that would be awesome to have 200 points to enjoy to celebrate!  There was a $97 contract that passed somewhat recently so who knows (but could have been international seller).  Hopefully if they take it they will do it quickly so you can move along to the next one.  It seems like ones being sold by international sellers almost always pass - I wonder how easy it is to find out that a contract is that way so you could target them.


----------



## I Run Long

Thanks!  We're an international buyer (Canada) and I thought that may have been why we can't seem to pass ROFR.  Our first attempt was at $97/pt and our second attempt was at $102/pt.  Doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason.


----------



## Ginamarie

I Run Long said:


> Thanks!  We're an international buyer (Canada) and I thought that may have been why we can't seem to pass ROFR.  Our first attempt was at $97/pt and our second attempt was at $102/pt.  Doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason.


I'm waiting to hear about my SS 300 point contract at $97/point.  Fingers crossed for the both of us!


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

I Run Long said:


> Well we put another offer in on a SSR contract and it was accepted.  I'm very doubtful this one will pass since it is $98/pt - but I figured they can't take them all - right? Right?  This will be our 3rd attempt in 3 weeks.  3rd time lucky?  I'll post again when I get the contract and deposit into the title company.  Oh boy!  Here we go again.


No sense not trying. With ROFR coming back so quickly you may as well keep trying. You are right. They cant take them ALL!


----------



## gskywalker

I Run Long said:


> Thanks!  We're an international buyer (Canada) and I thought that may have been why we can't seem to pass ROFR.  Our first attempt was at $97/pt and our second attempt was at $102/pt.  Doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason.



Canada here to and I didn't pass ROFR.  Giving it another try.  Put a bunch of offers out but so far no luck.  We are honed in though only on BLT.


----------



## EIU110

EIU110---$105-$19800-180-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 360/21, 180/22- sent 11/12/2020


----------



## gisele2

gskywalker said:


> Canada here to and I didn't pass ROFR.  Giving it another try.  Put a bunch of offers out but so far no luck.  We are honed in though only on BLT.


Canada here too, and passed ROFR with two low offers, so do not give up.


----------



## gskywalker

gisele2 said:


> Canada here too, and passed ROFR with two low offers, so do not give up.



Thanks, good to hear that it isn't a CDN thing.  My only problem is that I am not finding anywhere near as good of a deal as I got.  Apparently getting the seller to pay closing costs, plus full banked points, 2020 MF paid and $140 a point is too good to be true(hence Disney taking it). I have some sellers down into the high $130's so far but I really would love those banked points.


----------



## Bruggok

The ROFR monster strikes again! "tis but a flesh wound", I say, "Have at you! Come on!"

Bruggok---$140-$28324-180-BLT-Sep-0/19, 267/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 11/9, taken 11/12

(joke) maybe I need to put in a high offer and get the seller to secretly pay me back. in cash and unmarked bills only.


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

3 days!!  That makes it soooo much easier to swallow!  These are unprecedented times!


----------



## I Run Long

Here's our 3rd attempt in as many weeks.  At least if they take it they seem to act quickly.  The first one was taken in 8 days, the 2nd attempt in 5 days.  Wish a girl luck with this attempt please.

I Run Long---$98-$20185-200-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 11/12


----------



## I Run Long

gskywalker said:


> Canada here to and I didn't pass ROFR.  Giving it another try.  Put a bunch of offers out but so far no luck.  We are honed in though only on BLT.



I hope you get something soon - wishing you all the luck in the world!



gisele2 said:


> Canada here too, and passed ROFR with two low offers, so do not give up.



You give me hope - we really want this.


----------



## Cupcake232

Out of curiosity, has anyone that passed ROFR in the month of November had their title company receive the estoppel certificate yet?


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

I Run Long said:


> Here's our 3rd attempt in as many weeks.  At least if they take it they seem to act quickly.  The first one was taken in 8 days, the 2nd attempt in 5 days.  Wish a girl luck with this attempt please.
> 
> I Run Long---$98-$20185-200-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 11/12


----------



## Cabius

Cupcake232 said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone that passed ROFR in the month of November had their title company receive the estoppel certificate yet?


Not I! Passed 11/3 or 11/4.


----------



## Cupcake232

Cabius said:


> Not I! Passed 11/3 or 11/4.


Same. With all of the passes in those two days, I was worried it might take longer to get the estoppel certificates and closing docs. Also a lot of fast ROFR’s lately. I was worried it would slow that process some. Hoping to close before 12/1!


----------



## poofyo101

Cupcake232 said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone that passed ROFR in the month of November had their title company receive the estoppel certificate yet?


My closing company received estoppel in 3 days and I closed on it today. within 7 days of passing ROFR.


----------



## poofyo101

Bruggok said:


> The ROFR monster strikes again! "tis but a flesh wound", I say, "Have at you! Come on!"
> 
> Bruggok---$140-$28324-180-BLT-Sep-0/19, 267/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 11/9, taken 11/12
> 
> (joke) maybe I need to put in a high offer and get the seller to secretly pay me back. in cash and unmarked bills only.


as I suspected. Now they are going after BLT. possibly slowing down on the VGF buy back now to focus on BLT.


----------



## Luvears

Dale-n-Chip said:


> SAME!   We've got a 230 OKW in ROFR now that will nearly double our point total.  Did I need 230? No.  But that mind game of "If they want more per point for 160 than these other sellers want for 230, it's really a small difference. And who couldn't use more points?"  It's a slippery slope!!


Definitely smart to excercise the ‘what if...’ and see net impact- if the value speaks to you, go for it!


----------



## bp2412

Cupcake232 said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone that passed ROFR in the month of November had their title company receive the estoppel certificate yet?


We did- passed last Friday and heard back from title company late in the day Monday.  Although part of me suspects we passed sooner and the broker didn't tell us right away because we were at day 38 I believe and I sent an email to the broker and then they responded next morning we passed.  Hope you hear back soon!


----------



## Winston Wolf

Cupcake232 said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone that passed ROFR in the month of November had their title company receive the estoppel certificate yet?


Nothing here yet. We passed on 11/3.  I think we’ve got Magic Vacation Title


----------



## Ginamarie

Admittedly, I am stalking this thread.  I had a thought though.  My contract specifies that we cannot close before April 2021 (not a big deal for me because we don't need to use the points in 2021 at all).  Does anyone have an idea how a delayed closing may impact ROFR?  Is it more likely for Disney to pass because they don't want to exercise the option and then have to delay in getting the points.. OR is it more likely that they'll sit on making a decision because they know we can't close anytime soon?

I know, I'm driving myself a little nutty with this whole thing.  I just want my DVC points.


----------



## Sandisw

Ginamarie said:


> Admittedly, I am stalking this thread.  I had a thought though.  My contract specifies that we cannot close before April 2021 (not a big deal for me because we don't need to use the points in 2021 at all).  Does anyone have an idea how a delayed closing may impact ROFR?  Is it more likely for Disney to pass because they don't want to exercise the option and then have to delay in getting the points.. OR is it more likely that they'll sit on making a decision because they know we can't close anytime soon?
> 
> I know, I'm driving myself a little nutty with this whole thing.  I just want my DVC points.



I have been involved in 5 delayed closings...some as seller and some as buyer.  All of them passed ROFR in the same timeline as what others were passing,

I don’t think passing was based on the delayed closing because the price was also in line with what was passing, but it did not delay the decision.


----------



## ddubaynavarro

Cupcake232 said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone that passed ROFR in the month of November had their title company receive the estoppel certificate yet?


No, and the letter i received congratulating us said it would be 2 to 3 weeks before i receive my closing documents.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

For those who have never done ROFR, here's what at least our broker is currently sending out when you pass ROFR
(looks like they are buffering plenty of time expectation for both estoppel and membership transfer)

"Great News! Disney waived ROFR on your contract and so it will now go to the title company for closing. About 2-3 weeks after waiver, Disney will issue the estoppel certificate to the title company.

Here is a brief timeline of the remaining steps:

1) Once the title company receives the estoppel they can prepare and send the closing documents to you

2) Once the documents are returned by both parties, the title company can close the contract and you will be notified.

3) Lastly, the contract is recorded and a copy is sent to Disney for Membership transfer which typically takes 14-21 days. Please note: Due to COVID19, this process could take up to 45-60 days as Disney has notified us they have made significant reductions in staffing and those Cast Members that remain are working remotely.

*SELLERS:* Once the ownership transfer is complete, the title company will send out your proceeds. *BUYERS:* Once the ownership transfer is complete, Disney will send you two emails with your membership information, or if you are a current member adding on with same title and use year, your account will be updated with the new contract."


----------



## gskywalker

gskywalker---$132-$32510-240-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 242/21, 240/22- sent 11/13

2nd attempt.  Very pessimistic that this will go through during Disney's BLT buying spree, but had to try again.  Was hoping for a bunch of banked points but the price was right.  I really wish an international buyer made it annoying for Disney like it does for International seller.


----------



## lolcatparty

Cupcake232 said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone that passed ROFR in the month of November had their title company receive the estoppel certificate yet?


nope still waiting. passed AKV on 11/3 using Mason title company.


----------



## E2ME2

Cupcake232 said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone that passed ROFR in the month of November had their title company receive the estoppel certificate yet?


We Passed ROFR on 10/29 &  Received Closing Docs. on 11/5


----------



## E2ME2

pangyal - please correct my data for this contract.  I had noted it as $142/Pt, in error.  It just closed today, and it sold at $140/Point - $4,200 total, before Closing.
The closing cost were also adjusted to reflect the actuals:

E2ME2---$140-$4840-30-BCV-Jun-0/19, 30/20, 30/21, 30/22- sent 9/16, passed 10/29

Closed 11/13/20 -
In the "Closing Time " thread, I explain my error......


----------



## drpepr

HH $70 150 Apr 2020 20pts 2021 150 2022 150 sent 11/13


----------



## ScubaCat

drpepr said:


> HH $70 150 Apr 2020 20pts 2021 150 2022 150 sent 11/13


Could you please reformat that with the link in post#1?


----------



## drpepr

ScubaCat said:


> Could you please reformat that with the link in post#1?


Drpepr---$70-$12695-150-HH-Apr-0/19, 20/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 11/13


----------



## Bruggok

gskywalker said:


> gskywalker---$132-$32510-240-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 242/21, 240/22- sent 11/13
> 
> 2nd attempt.  Very pessimistic that this will go through during Disney's BLT buying spree, but had to try again.  Was hoping for a bunch of banked points but the price was right.  I really wish an international buyer made it annoying for Disney like it does for International seller.


If we both must send every BLT contract on every resale site to feed the ROFR beast, then let's do it. Good luck on your second. My third attempt went today; $142 per point and missing 2/3 of its 2020 points. Maybe that will look less delicious to the beast?


----------



## Hjs33

HJS33---$125-$51155-400-PVB-Apr-0/19, 214/20, 800/21, 400/22- sent 10/16, passed 11/10

Hoping to get it closed and points in by Christmas so we can start planning our next trip.


----------



## gskywalker

Bruggok said:


> If we both must send every BLT contract on every resale site to feed the ROFR beast, then let's do it. Good luck on your second. My third attempt went today; $142 per point and missing 2/3 of its 2020 points. Maybe that will look less delicious to the beast?



Well bright side for you is at that price per point if they only take one they will likely grab my contract.  Best of luck to you.  If this one fails I will probably try again after Christmas.


----------



## I Run Long

gskywalker said:


> Well bright side for you is at that price per point if they only take one they will likely grab my contract.  Best of luck to you.  If this one fails I will probably try again after Christmas.



Good luck to you both!  Like you, this is my third attempt and if it fails I'll probably try after Christmas too.


----------



## JennaWest

JennaWest---$103-$17966-160-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 6/21, 160/22- sent 11/12


----------



## Dale-n-Chip

Third time's a charm, right?


dale-n-chip---$90-$21385-230-OKW-Jun-0/19, 230/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 11/14

Yes, we know the price is well below what's been taken recently.  We are in no big rush and it's worth the effort to try, especially as things are moving quickly these days.


----------



## lea2124

gskywalker said:


> gskywalker---$132-$32510-240-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 242/21, 240/22- sent 11/13
> 
> 2nd attempt.  Very pessimistic that this will go through during Disney's BLT buying spree, but had to try again.  Was hoping for a bunch of banked points but the price was right.  I really wish an international buyer made it annoying for Disney like it does for International seller.


Fingers crossed for you. We passed in oct for BLT @$135. 170 points. We haven't seen any pass less that ours recently unfortunately. But you might have an international seller.


----------



## ddubaynavarro

I don't know what you all have done to me, but I haven't even closed on my first contract and I am already looking to add on more.  This is a disease!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

ddubaynavarro said:


> I don't know what you all have done to me, but I haven't even closed on my first contract and I am already looking to add on more.  This is a disease!


Oo - where do you want to add on this time?


----------



## Cabius

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Oo - where do you want to add on this time?


Here I was going to post “Be strong!! Resist temptation!!!” but as usual, Urs is gonna Urs.


----------



## jimbostacks

$110-$27500-250-OKW(E)-Oct-387/20, 250/21, 250/22-sent 10/28, passed 11/11


----------



## ddubaynavarro

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Oo - where do you want to add on this time?


I think probably AKL.  We love OKW though.


----------



## CeiliDancer

CeiliDancer---$210-$35360-160-VGC-Jun-0/19, 15/20, 320/21, 160/22-Seller pays MF '20- sent 11/4, passed 11/10


----------



## Ssplashhmtn

Paul Stupin said:


> Whether you believe so or not, I think these are very unusual times, and whether buyers or sellers want to or not, they’re going to have to be more flexible. Unless, of course, you can give me any instances where complaining has actually sped up ROFR. If not, and said strategy is as we all know ineffective, why keep doing it?


It just did.


----------



## ScubaCat

jimbostacks said:


> $110-$27500-250-OKW(E)-Oct-387/20, 250/21, 250/22-sent 10/28, passed 11/11


Could you please reformat that with the link in post#1 so it can go on the list?


----------



## gisele2

ddubaynavarro said:


> I don't know what you all have done to me, but I haven't even closed on my first contract and I am already looking to add on more.  This is a disease!


Welcome in the club!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

CeiliDancer said:


> CeiliDancer---$210-$35360-160-VGC-Jun-0/19, 15/20, 320/21, 160/22-Seller pays MF '20- sent 11/4, passed 11/10


Hey VGC neighbor!  Welcome Home - so happy you got such a quick ROFR!


----------



## gisele2

CeiliDancer said:


> CeiliDancer---$210-$35360-160-VGC-Jun-0/19, 15/20, 320/21, 160/22-Seller pays MF '20- sent 11/4, passed 11/10


That was fast!!!!!


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

I'm amazed at how quickly these are moving lately. My new mantra as a result is, "I will not look for another contract. I will not look for another contract." And we all know how well that works.


----------



## Brianstl

I don’t understand the delays some are having getting estoppel. Under Florida law Disney is to issue the estoppel certificate within 10 days of request of the owner or the owner’s representative.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Brianstl said:


> I don’t understand the delays some are having getting estoppel. Under Florida law Disney is to issue the estoppel certificate within 10 days of request of the owner or the owner’s representative.


Yeah there seems to be a new Fast Track for ROFR and anyone who was before then is on the Slow Track.   Excited for those who are on the Fast Track and just poking my poor title company and broker occasionally.  Haha.  . Would be nice to have deed recorded by the end of the year and points in the account shortly thereafter.  I can hope .


----------



## Paul Stupin

Ssplashhmtn said:


> It just did.


I‘m not sure the recent speed of ROFR has anything to do with resale complaints. That said, no matter the reason, it’s great!


----------



## jimbostacks

Jimbostacks---$110-$27500-250-OKW(E)-Oct-387/20, 250/21, 250/22-sent 19/28, passed 11/11


----------



## gskywalker

lea2124 said:


> Fingers crossed for you. We passed in oct for BLT @$135. 170 points. We haven't seen any pass less that ours recently unfortunately. But you might have an international seller.


Not international seller that I know of.  Thing is, it only makes sense to get it cheap as possible and then see if Disney takes it.  We aren't in a rush unless we get a good price.  Otherwise it defeats the purpose of getting the contract right now.  We don't even know whether Canada will take a stronger stance and say noone can travel to the States with how bad the numbers are down there.  We go in 6 weeks to use our current contract up and my wife doesn't believe we will be able to go because a complete lockdown is coming.  Our numbers are way better than Florida and yet our numbers are way worse than they were in the first wave.


----------



## lea2124

gskywalker said:


> Not international seller that I know of.  Thing is, it only makes sense to get it cheap as possible and then see if Disney takes it.  We aren't in a rush unless we get a good price.  Otherwise it defeats the purpose of getting the contract right now.  We don't even know whether Canada will take a stronger stance and say noone can travel to the States with how bad the numbers are down there.  We go in 6 weeks to use our current contract up and my wife doesn't believe we will be able to go because a complete lockdown is coming.  Our numbers are way better than Florida and yet our numbers are way worse than they were in the first wave.


Yeah completely agree. We might as well try -  was our mantra too. Got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## macman123

www.dvcresalemarket.com has their October ROFR report out.

61 contracts taken

https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-october-20-report/
Shows that some prices taken at quite high levels such BLT $161, VGF a $156, SSR $103

Makes interesting reading


----------



## Lorana

macman123 said:


> www.dvcresalemarket.com has their October ROFR report out.
> 
> 61 contracts taken
> 
> https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-october-20-report/
> Shows that some prices taken at quite high levels such BLT $161, VGF a $156, SSR $103
> 
> Makes interesting reading


Does make me wish that we could see across all brokers. They report no buybacks for AKV or BWV at all this fall, for example, but we’ve seen reports of buybacks on this board.


----------



## Bruggok

macman123 said:


> www.dvcresalemarket.com has their October ROFR report out.
> 
> 61 contracts taken
> 
> https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-october-20-report/
> Shows that some prices taken at quite high levels such BLT $161, VGF a $156, SSR $103
> 
> Makes interesting reading


I remember some people reported their BLT passed ROFR. That and a $161 taken together suggests that DVD’s decision making isn’t driven purely by price per point. Maybe they only eat certain UY to clear those waitlists.


----------



## JaxLee

Just interested in peoples thoughts.  We just agreed to a contract for BLT at 139/pt for 200 points. No 2020 points but good points banked points for 2021 and 2022. I had thought we would clear ROFR without issue but now I'm a bit concerned with some of their recent buybacks.  I know I can only find a fraction of the contracts that Disney has taken care of the last few months.  
This would be our first DVC contract and trying not to be anxious about it.  There is always tomorrow.   Thoughts? Prayers? Pixie Dust?


----------



## lea2124

JaxLee said:


> Just interested in peoples thoughts.  We just agreed to a contract for BLT at 139/pt for 200 points. No 2020 points but good points banked points for 2021 and 2022. I had thought we would clear ROFR without issue but now I'm a bit concerned with some of their recent buybacks.  I know I can only find a fraction of the contracts that Disney has taken care of the last few months.
> This would be our first DVC contract and trying not to be anxious about it.  There is always tomorrow.   Thoughts? Prayers? Pixie Dust?


we passed ROFR with BLT 170 @ $135. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## MouseFiend

Mousefiend---$105-$18498-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 291/21, 160/22- sent 11/9, passed 11/16

I may have yelled out-loud when I read the email from the title company! Was a little nervous when I saw SSR taken recently at $103.


MouseFiend said:


> Mousefiend---$105-$18498-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 291/21, 160/22- sent 11/9


----------



## disneykim17

MouseFiend said:


> Mousefiend---$105-$18498-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 291/21, 160/22- sent 11/9, passed 11/16
> 
> I may have yelled out-loud when I read the email from the title company! Was a little nervous when I saw SSR taken recently at $103.


Congratulations and Welcome Home!  We are currently waiting on our first ROFR...we sent it the same day as you did 11/9.


----------



## Ginamarie

MouseFiend said:


> Mousefiend---$105-$18498-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 291/21, 160/22- sent 11/9, passed 11/16
> 
> I may have yelled out-loud when I read the email from the title company! Was a little nervous when I saw SSR taken recently at $103.


Did your email specifically say that Disney passed? I got an email from the title company last night but it was only about how we plan on taking title. So I didn’t think we passed yet. My contract went to Disney 11/10 (also Saratoga).


----------



## gskywalker

lea2124 said:


> we passed ROFR with BLT 170 @ $135. Fingers crossed for you.


When did it pass?  Everything for BLT is getting bought lately.


----------



## MouseFiend

Ginamarie said:


> Did your email specifically say that Disney passed? I got an email from the title company last night but it was only about how we plan on taking title. So I didn’t think we passed yet. My contract went to Disney 11/10 (also Saratoga).


Yes, the title of the email said ROFR passed and it also said so in the body, along with asking how we would like to sign the closing documents. Hope you get good news soon!


----------



## supersnoop

Lorana said:


> Does make me wish that we could see across all brokers. They report no buybacks for AKV or BWV at all this fall, for example, but we’ve seen reports of buybacks on this board.


You can track all deed transactions on the Orange County website.  I remember someone who attempted to capture all the ROFR activity, but I image it's a lot to keep up with.


----------



## Winston Wolf

Lorana said:


> Does make me wish that we could see across all brokers. They report no buybacks for AKV or BWV at all this fall, for example, but we’ve seen reports of buybacks on this board.


There are no reported buybacks for AKV in this thread.  One for BWV.  So I’m guessing that went through a different broker, but still a low-buyback resort at the moment.


----------



## EIU110

I'm waiting on an AKV contract that is currently with Disney.  Using the guidance from a thread on the boards about deeds I was able to pull all AKV contracts sold Sept 1 to current, approx 350 resales.  Of those approx 350 resales, only 6 were bought back, and those contracts were well under $100 per point.


----------



## Winston Wolf

EIU110 said:


> I'm waiting on an AKV contract that is currently with Disney.  Using the guidance from a thread on the boards about deeds I was able to pull all AKV contracts sold Sept 1 to current, approx 350 resales.  Of those approx 350 resales, only 6 were bought back, and those contracts were well under $100 per point.


. Did you search for that on the OC Comptroller site?


----------



## lea2124

October 19th. Yeah I've seen a lot of buybacks since we passed. Very strange that we passed at that price.


----------



## EIU110

Winston Wolf said:


> . Did you search for that on the OC Comptroller site?



That is correct.  Used Disney as the grantee and "Animal Kingdom" in legal remarks


----------



## disneykim17

disneykim17 said:


> Congratulations and Welcome Home!  We are currently waiting on our first ROFR...we sent it the same day as you did 11/9.


disneykim17---$165-$8786-50-CCV@WL-Sep-0/19, 6/20, 1/21, 50/22- sent 11/9, passed 11/17


----------



## Lorana

disneykim17 said:


> disneykim17---$165-$8786-50-CCV@WL-Sep-0/19, 6/20, 1/21, 50/22- sent 11/9, passed 11/17


Woohoo!!! Congrats and welcome home, neighbor!


----------



## disneykim17

Thank you neighbor, we are really excited and can't wait until we are able to get down there again.  To get in the Christmas spirit of things, we are watching YouTube videos of Copper Creek and the Lodge at Christmas.


----------



## Disdad77

Disdad77---$135-$29100-200-BLT-Apr-0/19, 236/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 11/14

Fingers crossed... Looking through this board it looks like we have a less than average chance.  But it doesn't hurt to send the contract.


----------



## gskywalker

Disdad77 said:


> Disdad77---$135-$29100-200-BLT-Apr-0/19, 236/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 11/14
> 
> Fingers crossed... Looking through this board it looks like we have a less than average chance.  But it doesn't hurt to send the contract.



Good luck Hopefully one of us manages to get a contract through that they don't take.  My contact was submitted the same day for $3 cheaper but without the 2020 points so yours is better.  They have to stop taking everything..... Well at least we can hope.


----------



## Disdad77

gskywalker said:


> Good luck Hopefully one of us manages to get a contract through that they don't take.  My contact was submitted the same day for $3 cheaper but without the 2020 points so yours is better.  Then have to stop taking everything..... Will at least we can hope.


Fingers crossed!!!   It was odd I originally bought through Disney,  and a Disney broker called me today to try to get me to add on through direct.   I was wondering if they received the contract and they thought they would try to get me to add on through them.


----------



## mattburmeister

mattburmeister---$92-$17432-180-SSR-Mar-0/19, 34/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 9/11, taken 10/16



mattburmeister---$100-$22000-200-SSR-Aug-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 11/17


Sorry for the late update, was busy going to Disney World  But were back on the ROFR train hoping the 3rd times the charm!


----------



## poofyo101

anyone still waiting on 11/6?


----------



## Ginamarie

poofyo101 said:


> anyone still waiting on 11/6?


I’m waiting on 11/10. It seems like the 11/9 and 11/10 submissions are coming in this week:
I didn’t see your name on the “waiting” list. What are you waiting to find out about?


----------



## Stitchescape

mattburmeister said:


> mattburmeister---$92-$17432-180-SSR-Mar-0/19, 34/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 9/11, taken 10/16
> 
> 
> 
> mattburmeister---$100-$22000-200-SSR-Aug-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 11/17
> 
> 
> Sorry for the late update, was busy going to Disney World  But were back on the ROFR train hoping the 3rd times the charm!


mattburmeister third time worked for us. Keep the faith and good luck!


----------



## jomik1

Attempt # 4.    
jomik1---$103-$28067-250-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 11/18


----------



## My3kids1989

I went with AKL it’s already been sent to ROFR, last week. I feel defeated and haven’t even taken the time to calculate the total cost. I will post it after it passes, I’m nearly positive it will. 115 for 160 points. If not I’m done for now lol
Eta: I’ll post it now 

My3kids1989---$115-$20456-160-AKV-Jun-0/19, 255/20, 160/21, 160/22-Seller pays MF on 20- sent 11/12


----------



## zummi525

Heres my updated string  the tool didnt work the first few times for me
Also here's to hoping i hear something soon as its been a week since we submitted to disney


zummi525---$115-$23750-200-AKV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 304/21, 200/22- sent 11/11


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

mattburmeister said:


> mattburmeister---$92-$17432-180-SSR-Mar-0/19, 34/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 9/11, taken 10/16
> 
> 
> 
> mattburmeister---$100-$22000-200-SSR-Aug-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 11/17
> 
> 
> Sorry for the late update, was busy going to Disney World  But were back on the ROFR train hoping the 3rd times the charm!


Good Luck!


----------



## Trinity524

Trinity524---$130-$41935-300-PVB-Feb-0/19, 204/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 11/14


----------



## gskywalker

Trinity524 said:


> Trinity524---$130-$41935-300-PVB-Feb-0/19, 204/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 11/14


Seeing that price.... Makes me want to buy poly instead of blt


----------



## E2ME2

Trinity524 said:


> Trinity524---$130-$41935-300-PVB-Feb-0/19, 204/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 11/14


Good Luck !



gskywalker said:


> Seeing that price.... Makes me want to buy poly instead of blt


If it passes ROFR


----------



## Lorana

Lorana said:


> Well. We may not end up HH owners after all.  Turns out that the seller missed that they would pay 2020 MFs in the offer -- even though the offer they signed clearly calls it out and it's in the contract.  I realize that $455.05 isn't a lot in the long play of ownership, but it does put the price per point up to $89.10 instead of at the adjusted $71.80 we thought we'd be paying, if by chance we were willing to concede pay the dues.  And we only agreed because those 2020 MFs were being paid by the seller since we wouldn't have points coming into our account until 2021 dues need to be paid.
> 
> DH is pointing out that we did pick up VGC after making the HH offer, that HH dues went up by 6.28% in 2020 and is going up by 9.58% in 2021, and that maybe this is the universe saving us from ourselves to leave some money in our savings account and save us from high rising dues.  We're going to sleep on this before making a final decision.  I hate backing out at this point since I imagine a 50-point Sep UY contract is not common, but Covid did have us spending more on DVC contracts than originally intended with some great deals both resale and direct, so it's not the end of the world to not buy into HH now and see what happens in the next couple of years.
> 
> It's funny that I would have been fine if it had been taken in ROFR, but I feel awful backing out of a deal that passed ROFR.  Except the seller doesn't want to honor the deal that was agreed to, so I shouldn't feel too bad about this if we do decide to back out.



Well, so it's ours after all, and at our original offer!  I admit I have mixed feels, as those 2021 dues increases really made me wish this would fall through the cracks, lol.  But I suspect long term we'll be happy we own there.  As it's a small contract, I'm also confident that it will sell if we decide to sell it.

I also have mixed feelings just because of mixed interactions with the broker, who refused to give me information by email -- they'd respond to my emails to tell me to call, which was particularly frustrating when I'd call, get voicemail, leave a message, and we'd play phone tag, but they wouldn't give me answers on email.  Which is one of the reasons this took so long to get to this point.  And then when the title company asked me if I was sending over final payment, and I responded that I hadn't gotten a reply back from the broker, they told me "oh, they must've forgotten to tell you, it's all resolved, and the seller sent their closing docs and closing payment in."  They CC'ed the broker -- who replied to accuse me of never calling them back.  I pointed out I had, even saying I had called today, and they responded, "Hmmmmmm, Nobody has my phone but me and I dont' see anything from today."  I don't know why I felt the need to reply, but I screen-shotted my phone call history to show I had in fact called them.  If I wouldn't lose my deposit, I'd back out now on that alone!  I'm really a pretty easy going and friendly person, but accusing me of lying gets my goad.  Also, what happened to customer service?  The reply from the broker was uncalled for and really unprofessional.


----------



## Cabius

Lorana said:


> I also have mixed feelings just because of mixed interactions with the broker, who refused to give me information by email -- they'd respond to my emails to tell me to call, which was particularly frustrating when I'd call, get voicemail, leave a message, and we'd play phone tag, but they wouldn't give me answers on email.  Which is one of the reasons this took so long to get to this point.  And then when the title company asked me if I was sending over final payment, and I responded that I hadn't gotten a reply back from the broker, they told me "oh, they must've forgotten to tell you, it's all resolved, and the seller sent their closing docs and closing payment in."  They CC'ed the broker -- who replied to accuse me of never calling them back.  I pointed out I had, even saying I had called today, and they responded, "Hmmmmmm, Nobody has my phone but me and I dont' see anything from today."  I don't know why I felt the need to reply, but I screen-shotted my phone call history to show I had in fact called them.  If I wouldn't lose my deposit, I'd back out now on that alone!  I'm really a pretty easy going and friendly person, but accusing me of lying gets my goad.  Also, what happened to customer service?  The reply from the broker was uncalled for and really unprofessional.


So sorry you had a frustrating experience!

People refusing to work over email is a huge red flag for me. Sometimes phone conversations are more efficient, but often -- especially in any kind of sales role -- it's just a way for people to avoid accountability. Any important business should be in writing.

Glad it all got sorted in the end, though! You'll go to HH, sit outside, take a sip of a drink, experience one last flash of frustration to get it out of your system, and then let it all melt away in the ocean breeze.


----------



## GuitarCarl

macman123 said:


> www.dvcresalemarket.com has their October ROFR report out.
> 
> 61 contracts taken
> 
> https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-october-20-report/
> Shows that some prices taken at quite high levels such BLT $161, VGF a $156, SSR $103
> 
> Makes interesting reading


Wow, 22.4% of OKW contracts so far bought back this year! That seems very high


----------



## Trinity524

gskywalker said:


> Seeing that price.... Makes me want to buy poly instead of blt



Only if it goes through


----------



## gskywalker

Its strange, not new many buying posts on here nor any answers on ROFR over the last number of days.  I expect to hear early next week that Disney took my contract.


----------



## JGINPL

yeah I was hoping to hear today too, mine has been submitted for a week.  There are some back-up ones I would bid on if mine is taken.


----------



## ddubaynavarro

Has anyone who was approved quickly in November gotten their estoppel from Disney? I passed 11/11 and they are still waiting, pushing me into a December closing and adding 2021 dues onto my closing costs. Such is life, I guess, but I am dying to use those 600 banked points


----------



## glennbo123

Lorana said:


> Well, so it's ours after all, and at our original offer!  I admit I have mixed feels, as those 2021 dues increases really made me wish this would fall through the cracks, lol.  But I suspect long term we'll be happy we own there.  As it's a small contract, I'm also confident that it will sell if we decide to sell it.
> 
> I also have mixed feelings just because of mixed interactions with the broker, who refused to give me information by email -- they'd respond to my emails to tell me to call, which was particularly frustrating when I'd call, get voicemail, leave a message, and we'd play phone tag, but they wouldn't give me answers on email.  Which is one of the reasons this took so long to get to this point.  And then when the title company asked me if I was sending over final payment, and I responded that I hadn't gotten a reply back from the broker, they told me "oh, they must've forgotten to tell you, it's all resolved, and the seller sent their closing docs and closing payment in."  They CC'ed the broker -- who replied to accuse me of never calling them back.  I pointed out I had, even saying I had called today, and they responded, "Hmmmmmm, Nobody has my phone but me and I dont' see anything from today."  I don't know why I felt the need to reply, but I screen-shotted my phone call history to show I had in fact called them.  If I wouldn't lose my deposit, I'd back out now on that alone!  I'm really a pretty easy going and friendly person, but accusing me of lying gets my goad.  Also, what happened to customer service?  The reply from the broker was uncalled for and really unprofessional.



Oh, I would've totally screen-shotted my call history to send them also!  That's awful!

Regardless...Welcome Home neighbor!


----------



## gskywalker

gskywalker said:


> gskywalker---$132-$32510-240-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 242/21, 240/22- sent 11/13 taken 11/19
> 
> Speak of the devil.....


  Going to take a break for a bit.....well at least today.  Probably will put it off till after Christmas but never know.


----------



## Ginamarie

Ginamarie---$97-$31421-300-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 222/21, 300/22- sent 11/10, taken 11/19


I'm so bummed!
Looking to see if we can bid on something else.  This one wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Carrie932

ddubaynavarro said:


> Has anyone who was approved quickly in November gotten their estoppel from Disney? I passed 11/19 and they are still waiting, pushing me into a December closing and adding 2021 dues onto my closing costs. Such is life, I guess, but I am dying to use those 600 banked points


Guessing you don't mean 11/19? We passed 11/4 and got ours yesterday...


----------



## zummi525

gskywalker said:


> Its strange, not new many buying posts on here nor any answers on ROFR over the last number of days.  I expect to hear early next week that Disney took my contract.


Yes we submitted our first contract 11/11 and at that time last week i saw everybody getting answers pretty quickly so now I am nervous


----------



## Cabius

I'm still waiting on 11/4, for what it's worth.


----------



## Ginamarie

GuitarCarl said:


> Wow, 22.4% of OKW contracts so far bought back this year! That seems very high


I wonder if they're trying to convert as many of the OKW contracts to 2057 end dates as possible?



So Saratoga didn't work out for us, BUT I had an offer accepted on an AKL contract instead (and AKL is one of my absolute favorite places).  I'll post all the info once we send it to Disney for ROFR, but I have a better feeling about this one going through.


----------



## Ginamarie

zummi525 said:


> Yes we submitted our first contract 11/11 and at that time last week i saw everybody getting answers pretty quickly so now I am nervous


Submitted mine on 11-10 and we found out today that Disney took it.  So you'll probably find out soon.


----------



## Disdad77

gskywalker said:


> Going to take a break for a bit.....well at least today.  Probably will put it off till after Christmas but never know.


Sorry to hear it was taken.   I don’t have a good feeling.


----------



## zummi525

Cabius said:


> I'm still waiting on 11/4, for what it's worth.


 that makes me feel better cabius!


----------



## zakdavid

zakdavid said:


> I know the PPP is high but I am very excited I found a 50 pointer in my use year. Been wanting to stay at GCV for a long time but I can't bring myself to pay the cash prices for a room.
> zakdavid---$240-$13000-50-VGC-Sep-0/19, 100/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 10/12


ok now the wait is starting to get to me


----------



## JGINPL

gskywalker said:


> Going to take a break for a bit.....well at least today.  Probably will put it off till after Christmas but never know.


Sorry to hear this I submitted right around you too with a 50 point contract.  Hoping to hear back soon


----------



## Lorana

ddubaynavarro said:


> Has anyone who was approved quickly in November gotten their estoppel from Disney? I passed 11/19 and they are still waiting, pushing me into a December closing and adding 2021 dues onto my closing costs. Such is life, I guess, but I am dying to use those 600 banked points


I had a VGC contract pass 10/30, and I'm still waiting on estoppel / closing docs.


----------



## ddubaynavarro

Carrie932 said:


> Guessing you don't mean 11/19? We passed 11/4 and got ours yesterday...


Y
No i didnt, sorry! I meant November, period. So sorry! I passed 11/11 so maybe mine will come next week


----------



## Dale-n-Chip

They're on a roll.  

dale-n-chip---$90-$21385-230-OKW-Jun-0/19, 230/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 11/14, taken 11/19

Nothing looks compelling right now.  We have our hearts set on OKW, but we are not willing to overpay for a 2042 expiration.  We weren't looking and missed our window of opportunity, but perhaps another one will open soon!


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

Dale-n-Chip said:


> They're on a roll.
> 
> dale-n-chip---$90-$21385-230-OKW-Jun-0/19, 230/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 11/14, taken 11/19
> 
> Nothing looks compelling right now.  We have our hearts set on OKW, but we are not willing to overpay for a 2042 expiration.  We weren't looking and missed our window of opportunity, but perhaps another one will open soon!


I was looking at OKW as well but didn't want to overpay for a 42 expiration. As odd as it sounds the direct OKW price is appealing since it ends in 57. Still holding out for something that really wows me, no rush at the moment. Edit: I'm sorry to see your deal get taken!


----------



## abbysmama

ddubaynavarro said:


> Has anyone who was approved quickly in November gotten their estoppel from Disney? I passed 11/11 and they are still waiting, pushing me into a December closing and adding 2021 dues onto my closing costs. Such is life, I guess, but I am dying to use those 600 banked points


Same here. Passed 11/11 but nothing else since then.


----------



## gisele2

ddubaynavarro said:


> Has anyone who was approved quickly in November gotten their estoppel from Disney? I passed 11/11 and they are still waiting, pushing me into a December closing and adding 2021 dues onto my closing costs. Such is life, I guess, but I am dying to use those 600 banked points


Passed the fourth and nothing.


----------



## I Run Long

Third attempt, third time taken.  Can't win for losing lately.  May try another resort that they aren't buying back to the extent that they are at SSR.  At least they aren't wasting time in taking them.

I Run Long---$98-$20185-200-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 11/12, taken 11/18


----------



## E2ME2

I Run Long said:


> Third attempt, third time taken.  Can't win for losing lately.  May try another resort that they aren't buying back to the extent that they are at SSR.  At least they aren't wasting time in taking them.
> 
> I Run Long---$98-$20185-200-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 11/12, taken 11/18


SSR List Prices remained steady through COVID-Spring and have ramped up quite a bit since Summer.
In the chart below, RED line is average list, Green is ROFR Value (breaks in green line are where none were taken in ROFR)
BLUE line is Direct Price, and the Purple Dot is where I lucked out on a resale back in Feb.


----------



## MortimerMouse

I don't want to distract from the purpose of this thread as I am sure there are others that go through this in great detail, but what does everyone love about OKW? Clearly there's a ton of interest there. I have been to Disney ~18 times in my life (coming from the northeast) but have never stayed there.


----------



## Red Dog Run

MortimerMouse said:


> I don't want to distract from the purpose of this thread as I am sure there are others that go through this in great detail, but what does everyone love about OKW? Clearly there's a ton of interest there. I have been to Disney ~18 times in my life (coming from the northeast) but have never stayed there.


I bought two OKW 2042 and 1 direct OKW 2057.  The price for the value is very nice.  Large rooms, laid back, and all of that is just from the pics.  I have never been there!  I fell in love with the FB pics and experiences of others.  The price is right, not low-balled like others got, and that is AOK with me.  I paid 107, 110, and direct for my points.


----------



## MortimerMouse

Red Dog Run said:


> I bought two OKW 2042 and 1 direct OKW 2057.  The price for the value is very nice.  Large rooms, laid back, and all of that is just from the pics.  I have never been there!  I fell in love with the FB pics and experiences of others.  The price is right, not low-balled like others got, and that is AOK with me.  I paid 107, 110, and direct for my points.


Congrats! Makes a ton of sense. Agreed, OKW pics look amazing. Access to Disney Springs is a great feature. I have kids 5,3, and 1, so parks access is a bit of a challenge, but i could see myself in a few years wanting to beak up park day visits with a day or two to relax with a margarita in that area.


----------



## Ginamarie

Dale-n-Chip said:


> They're on a roll.
> 
> dale-n-chip---$90-$21385-230-OKW-Jun-0/19, 230/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 11/14, taken 11/19
> 
> Nothing looks compelling right now.  We have our hearts set on OKW, but we are not willing to overpay for a 2042 expiration.  We weren't looking and missed our window of opportunity, but perhaps another one will open soon!


The OKW 2057 contracts have been priced HIGH lately too. I bid on one recently at $110 for like 280 points and the seller said he would only come down to $122.

I have seen a few lately, just not many that were priced right for me.


----------



## Ginamarie

MortimerMouse said:


> I don't want to distract from the purpose of this thread as I am sure there are others that go through this in great detail, but what does everyone love about OKW? Clearly there's a ton of interest there. I have been to Disney ~18 times in my life (coming from the northeast) but have never stayed there.


Size of the rooms (can’t beat it)
Full size laundry machines in their own room in 1/2 bedroom units
Quiet atmosphere 
We love OKW because it feels homey but also like we are on vacation at the same time. It feels less like a hotel.


----------



## KAngela

KAngela---$135-$29450-210-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 210/22-Seller pays MF 20&21- sent 11/12, taken 11/19


----------



## Ssplashhmtn

ddubaynavarro said:


> Has anyone who was approved quickly in November gotten their estoppel from Disney? I passed 11/11 and they are still waiting, pushing me into a December closing and adding 2021 dues onto my closing costs. Such is life, I guess, but I am dying to use those 600 banked points


I passed Rofr Oct 30, and still no estoppel email/paperwork.... Maybe things are slow at First American, or maybe it's Disney.  2 of my other contracts passed Rofr at the same time, and we got estoppel last week (different closing agent, but that's probably correlation, not cause).


----------



## poofyo101

Ssplashhmtn said:


> I passed Rofr Oct 30, and still no estoppel email/paperwork.... Maybe things are slow at First American, or maybe it's Disney.  2 of my other contracts passed Rofr at the same time, and we got estoppel last week (different closing agent, but that's probably correlation, not cause).


I passed ROFR on the 29th and already closed last thursday.


----------



## ddubaynavarro

poofyo101 said:


> I passed ROFR on the 29th and already closed last thursday.


That's really what I was hoping for here, too.  Really wanted to have those points loaded for Christmas!   This is my first contract so I suppose I got my hopes up too high.


----------



## Ssplashhmtn

poofyo101 said:


> I passed ROFR on the 29th and already closed last thursday.


Perhaps this conversation belongs in the closing thread....but who was your closing agent?


----------



## Ginamarie

Ginamarie---$106-$32719-300-AKV-Feb-0/19, 187/20, 300/21, 300/22-Seller Pays MF 2020- sent 11/20 


OK, we're back in the waiting game.  Fingers are double crossed this time!


----------



## Dale-n-Chip

MortimerMouse said:


> I don't want to distract from the purpose of this thread as I am sure there are others that go through this in great detail, but what does everyone love about OKW? Clearly there's a ton of interest there. I have been to Disney ~18 times in my life (coming from the northeast) but have never stayed there.





Ginamarie said:


> Size of the rooms (can’t beat it)
> Full size laundry machines in their own room in 1/2 bedroom units
> Quiet atmosphere
> We love OKW because it feels homey but also like we are on vacation at the same time. It feels less like a hotel.



What @Ginamarie said.  Being in the parks with people is fine for a few hours, but we are quiet people and need to decompress.  OKW feels like an oasis in the middle of the hustle and bustle of WDW. It's not so far to anywhere on property.  And the per night point values are fantastic!  My favorite days have started and ended on the verandah--first with a cup of coffee, later with a glass of wine.  Of all the places we have stayed at WDW, OKW feels most like home to us.


----------



## I Run Long

E2ME2 said:


> SSR List Prices remained steady through COVID-Spring and have ramped up quite a bit since Summer.
> In the chart below, RED line is average list, Green is ROFR Value (breaks in green line are where none were taken in ROFR)
> BLUE line is Direct Price, and the Purple Dot is where I lucked out on a resale back in Feb.
> View attachment 539302



Wow - you were so lucky.  We've tried for 3 weeks in a row with all being taken: 175 pts @ $97/pt, 180 pts @ $102/pt and finally 200 pts @ $98/pt.  I have to admit I was surprised they took the one at $102/pt but I think I'll try my luck with AKV now.


----------



## Ginamarie

I Run Long said:


> Wow - you were so lucky.  We've tried for 3 weeks in a row with all being taken: 175 pts @ $97/pt, 180 pts @ $102/pt and finally 200 pts @ $98/pt.  I have to admit I was surprised they took the one at $102/pt but I think I'll try my luck with AKV now.


That's exactly the switch I made when they bought my SS contract.
I'm paying more per point for AKL, but it's also three extra years on the contract.


----------



## CCV

CCV---$97-$21107-200-SSR-Aug-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays closing costs- sent 11/20


----------



## CCV

my 2nd contract this week...

CCV---$168-$18036-100-VGF-Dec-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 11/20


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

I Run Long said:


> Wow - you were so lucky.  We've tried for 3 weeks in a row with all being taken: 175 pts @ $97/pt, 180 pts @ $102/pt and finally 200 pts @ $98/pt.  I have to admit I was surprised they took the one at $102/pt but I think I'll try my luck with AKV now.


It's probably the universe telling you that you are supposed to be an AKV owner.  I mean... giraffes and epic lobby and awesome dining and pool table in the grand villa and both a value and a concierge level option and and and.  Embrace your fate


----------



## I Run Long

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> It's probably the universe telling you that you are supposed to be an AKV owner.  I mean... giraffes and epic lobby and awesome dining and pool table in the grand villa and both a value and a concierge level option and and and.  Embrace your fate



I love it!  I am definitely embracing my fate.  Maybe it was meant to be.  AKL was the first resort I ever stayed at on our very first visit - so I think it is meant to be.


----------



## E2ME2

I Run Long said:


> Wow - you were so lucky.  We've tried for 3 weeks in a row with all being taken: 175 pts @ $97/pt, 180 pts @ $102/pt and finally 200 pts @ $98/pt.  I have to admit I was surprised they took the one at $102/pt but I think I'll try my luck with AKV now.


Yes - I realize that it was fortunate timing on my part.
The offer actually went forward in February, before the COVID Crisis and it passed ROFR in early March, but it took until mid-May to see the points in my account. My 2nd choice would have been AKV, and I still have them on my radar.  I dream about getting either the Value or Concierge level. I'd like to try both in the future.  Good Luck with your hunting. 
I am probably going to wait for the January-February flood of contracts that usually pop up, to consider any more add-ons.


----------



## Nikred513

Ssplashhmtn said:


> I passed Rofr Oct 30, and still no estoppel email/paperwork.... Maybe things are slow at First American, or maybe it's Disney.  2 of my other contracts passed Rofr at the same time, and we got estoppel last week (different closing agent, but that's probably correlation, not cause).


I just got my closing paperwork for my 2nd resale contract on 11/17/20 from First American.    We also passed ROFR on 10/30/2020, but in the email on 10/30/2020 it did state closing/estoppel could take up to 4 weeks.


----------



## E2ME2

I Run Long said:


> Wow - you were so lucky.  We've tried for 3 weeks in a row with all being taken: 175 pts @ $97/pt, 180 pts @ $102/pt and finally 200 pts @ $98/pt.  I have to admit I was surprised they took the one at $102/pt but I think I'll try my luck with AKV now.


Let us know when you bid on AKV, and we will send good ju-ju your way! 
I just viewed your "about" info. and let me tell you - we LOVE Victoria, BC.  
We have visited there a few times, and also spent time in Vancouver.  It's absolutely beautiful there!


----------



## softballmom3

Thoughts (aka can I put this here or should it be another thread?)--- smaller AKV contract has 2020 points, seller agreed to pay MF for 2020 but wants $114 pp.  After looking at ROFR list, I still think that's a little high? Is this wishful thinking?


----------



## I Run Long

E2ME2 said:


> Let us know when you bid on AKV, and we will send good ju-ju your way!
> I just viewed your "about" info. and let me tell you - we LOVE Victoria, BC.
> We have visited there a few times, and also spent time in Vancouver.  It's absolutely beautiful there!



Believe me when I put in an offer and it gets accepted, I'll definitely be posting about it.  I could use all the positive vibes out there.

Thanks!  We love Victoria too - right now as I type this I am looking out from my desk at the ocean.  Makes it hard to concentrate on "work".


----------



## MICKIMINI

softballmom3 said:


> Thoughts (aka can I put this here or should it be another thread?)--- smaller AKV contract has 2020 points, seller agreed to pay MF for 2020 but wants $114 pp.  After looking at ROFR list, I still think that's a little high? Is this wishful thinking?


Sounds like a good deal to me!


----------



## softballmom3

MICKIMINI said:


> Sounds like I good deal to me!


Thank you!  My husband told me not to squabble over the difference in the long run but I'm still iffy lol!  It is the perfect UY for us so maybe.....


----------



## MICKIMINI

softballmom3 said:


> Thank you!  My husband told me not to squabble over the difference in the long run but I'm still iffy lol!  It is the perfect UY for us so maybe.....


I'd go for it...I "went for it" four times this years LOL!  Perfect UY is the key!


----------



## Ginamarie

softballmom3 said:


> Thank you!  My husband told me not to squabble over the difference in the long run but I'm still iffy lol!  It is the perfect UY for us so maybe.....


If it's truly a smaller contract, I think $114 is fair.  I just bid $106, but it's a 300 point contract and they were only asking $115 as the list price.

Of course we just submitted for ROFR and I'm already researching about small add-on contracts.  I told this to DH and he says "oh, I could absolutely see us doing some small add-ons."  LOL  DVC is going to be an expensive hobby.


----------



## softballmom3

Ginamarie said:


> If it's truly a smaller contract, I think $114 is fair.  I just bid $106, but it's a 300 point contract and they were only asking $115 as the list price.
> 
> Of course we just submitted for ROFR and I'm already researching about small add-on contracts.  I told this to DH and he says "oh, I could absolutely see us doing some small add-ons."  LOL  DVC is going to be an expensive hobby.


It's 110 points


----------



## Ginamarie

softballmom3 said:


> It's 110 points


Then (if it were me), I'd bid $110 and see what happens.
They may take that.  They may counter at $112, or they may say $114 is firm and then if that price is still ok for you, just go with it!


----------



## mlittig

Ssplashhmtn said:


> I passed Rofr Oct 30, and still no estoppel email/paperwork.... Maybe things are slow at First American, or maybe it's Disney.  2 of my other contracts passed Rofr at the same time, and we got estoppel last week (different closing agent, but that's probably correlation, not cause).



My guess is that your experience with First American Title Co will be like mine ~ it took 7 WEEKS after I passed ROFR before I received my closing documents   This was a couple of years ago so Covid wasn't an excuse


----------



## DonnerB

DonnerB said:


> DonnerB---$135-$14882-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 10/25



DonnerB---$135-$14872-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 10/25, passed 11/11 

ROFR waiver is dated 11/11 but I just heard back yesterday when I received closing docs.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

DonnerB said:


> DonnerB---$135-$14872-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 10/25, passed 11/11
> 
> ROFR waiver is dated 11/11 but I just heard back yesterday when I received closing docs.


Wow - not too long even if it was just ROFR and boom - no waiting for closing docs.  That's a nice way to celebrate on Friday. Welcome Home!


----------



## Ginamarie

DonnerB said:


> DonnerB---$135-$14872-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 10/25, passed 11/11
> 
> ROFR waiver is dated 11/11 but I just heard back yesterday when I received closing docs.


Great price- congratulations!


----------



## tiriggs1

tiriggs1---$124-$4822-30-AKV-Dec-0/19, 60/20, 30/21, 30/22- sent 11/20


----------



## Lorana

mlittig said:


> My guess is that your experience with First American Title Co will be like mine ~ it took 7 WEEKS after I passed ROFR before I received my closing documents   This was a couple of years ago so Covid wasn't an excuse


That’s *awful*!!  I’m so sorry that happened to you!  And I really really hope that isn’t the case with me!


----------



## SherylLC

..


mlittig said:


> My guess is that your experience with First American Title Co will be like mine ~ it took 7 WEEKS after I passed ROFR before I received my closing documents   This was a couple of years ago so Covid wasn't an excuse


I just passed ROFR with Frist American on 10/30. I received closing docs yesterday and returned them to them today. They have been slow at times, but have done pretty well by me on this contract!


----------



## JaxLee

Thoughts? 
I have a resale contract offer just sent to Disney for 200 points at BLT for 139/pt.  Given some of the things I’ve recently read about a lot of similar offers being taken I’m wondering if I should cancel the contract and redo at 141 or 142/pt?


----------



## Bruggok

JaxLee said:


> Thoughts?
> I have a resale contract offer just sent to Disney for 200 points at BLT for 139/pt.  Given some of the things I’ve recently read about a lot of similar offers being taken I’m wondering if I should cancel the contract and redo at 141 or 142/pt?


Just wait and see what happens. There will be more BLT contracts to buy if this one gets taken and Disney can't buy all of them back.


----------



## Disdad77

JaxLee said:


> Thoughts?
> I have a resale contract offer just sent to Disney for 200 points at BLT for 139/pt.  Given some of the things I’ve recently read about a lot of similar offers being taken I’m wondering if I should cancel the contract and redo at 141 or 142/pt?


My two cents.  Personally I wouldn’t chance losing my earnest money, Disney will surprise you on occasion.  If they take it you will get your money back.  Plus then you can find another contract to put an offer on.


----------



## Ginamarie

JaxLee said:


> Thoughts?
> I have a resale contract offer just sent to Disney for 200 points at BLT for 139/pt.  Given some of the things I’ve recently read about a lot of similar offers being taken I’m wondering if I should cancel the contract and redo at 141 or 142/pt?


Definitely wait it out. There are plenty of co tracts coming on and off the market right now. And some of what passes through can be very surprising!


----------



## Jaydee51

Disney is full of surprises. my GfV contracts were both taken quickly and my Boulder contract from 9/26 is still in ROFR - go figure.   
Unless title company dropped ball and won't admit it, all I can do is wait.  
either way, hope to hear back soon.


----------



## Sandisw

JaxLee said:


> Thoughts?
> I have a resale contract offer just sent to Disney for 200 points at BLT for 139/pt.  Given some of the things I’ve recently read about a lot of similar offers being taken I’m wondering if I should cancel the contract and redo at 141 or 142/pt?



Unless it is the perfect contract, I’d just wait.  However, if it is exactly what you want and have been looking for awhile, I might.


----------



## I Run Long

I Run Long---$100-$18585-180-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 11/21

OK - attempt #4 - I've switched from SSR (a resort I absolutely love - I know I'm in the minority here), to another resort I absolutely love.  I low balled it expecting them to counter, so was surprised they accepted.  Please send some pixie dust my way for this one to pass.


----------



## tiriggs1

tiriggs1 said:


> tiriggs1---$124-$4822-30-AKV-Dec-0/19, 60/20, 30/21, 30/22- sent 11/20



I tried to do my research on a good price, but there weren’t many low point AKV sales in the last few months. Wish me luck. I think the amount is high enough that it should pass.


----------



## Ladylotus

I Run Long said:


> I Run Long---$100-$18585-180-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 11/21
> 
> OK - attempt #4 - I've switched from SSR (a resort I absolutely love - I know I'm in the minority here), to another resort I absolutely love.  I low balled it expecting them to counter, so was surprised they accepted.  Please send some pixie dust my way for this one to pass.


Rooting for you!  I just cannot believe how many SSR contracts the Mouse is taking back.  My SSR attempt - 100 points @ $98 - will be going to ROFR soon (just signed P & S Agreement yesterday).  I originally thought I had a 50/50 chance to pass, but now think it may be more like 80/20 in Disney's favor.   Who knows 

AKL is also one of my favorites......  With those AKL points you will be able to snag value rooms and Club rooms as well!  Value rooms are a great deal - I've always lucked out and got a value savannah view .


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

I Run Long said:


> I Run Long---$100-$18585-180-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 11/21
> 
> OK - attempt #4 - I've switched from SSR (a resort I absolutely love - I know I'm in the minority here), to another resort I absolutely love.  I low balled it expecting them to counter, so was surprised they accepted.  Please send some pixie dust my way for this one to pass.


Some in your range for AKV have passed recently so it's certainly possible.  If you haven't visited this site it's fun:
https://www.dvcstats.com/#/resale-costs
Pulling for you!  The fact that it's stripped of 2020 points will help too.  Pixie Dust Sent!


----------



## Paul Stupin

JaxLee said:


> Thoughts?
> I have a resale contract offer just sent to Disney for 200 points at BLT for 139/pt.  Given some of the things I’ve recently read about a lot of similar offers being taken I’m wondering if I should cancel the contract and redo at 141 or 142/pt?


If you really want the contract, it’s early enough in the process that I would change it. In the long run, the additional $400-$600 would be worth it for me, unless you’re willing to just make offer after offer to save a few hundred dollars, knowing you’re in the ROFR zone. Everyone says they can’t take every contract. True, but that doesn’t mean Disney can’t take yours either.


----------



## Paul Stupin

mlittig said:


> My guess is that your experience with First American Title Co will be like mine ~ it took 7 WEEKS after I passed ROFR before I received my closing documents   This was a couple of years ago so Covid wasn't an excuse


I had four contracts with First American this summer, and I received the closing docs for all of them within days of closing.


----------



## Mouse511

Hi - Just an quick question to all of you scoring good deals on these contracts: Are you finding/buying these good priced contracts with your same use year, or are you just buying different use years ending up with Multiple Use Years ?


----------



## Paul Stupin

Mouse511 said:


> Hi - Just an quick question to all of you scoring good deals on these contracts: Are you finding/buying these good priced contracts with your same use year, or are you just buying different use years ending up with Multiple Use Years ?


Just my two cents worth here, but I don’t think many of the particularly low priced contracts brought up here are a representative sample of the average selling prices at any of these DVC resorts. Many folks have mentioned that they have bought multiple use years because of the better deals, which makes the process easier. My use year is March, which is not one of the more common ones, and it’s one I always stick with, but every time I’ve attempted a lowball offer it’s been summarily rejected and I’ve wound up raising the offer to a fair deal rather than a steal. I think the strategy of making lowball offer after lowball offer, and continuing to do it for months even if you get ROFRed, does ultimately work, but it takes a lot of time plus a lot of effort.

This board is a fantastic resource, but I think one side effect is that it makes a lot of new buyers think they overpaid. No matter what the variations in price are, pretty much all the resale contracts are great deals.


----------



## gisele2

Paul Stupin said:


> I had four contracts with First American this summer, and I received the closing docs for all of them within days of closing.


Went with First American this summer and it took one week after ROFR, now I am in my third week.


----------



## gisele2

Mouse511 said:


> Hi - Just an quick question to all of you scoring good deals on these contracts: Are you finding/buying these good priced contracts with your same use year, or are you just buying different use years ending up with Multiple Use Years ?


I bought 2 use year .


----------



## Ssplashhmtn

Mouse511 said:


> Hi - Just an quick question to all of you scoring good deals on these contracts: Are you finding/buying these good priced contracts with your same use year, or are you just buying different use years ending up with Multiple Use Years ?


2 use years, not knowing which contract(s) would get taken in rofr, so I optimized for best deal, over UY.  Now that I’ve had a few get through rofr, I will stay with my main use year, and probably sell off the one outlier (or just rent out the points).


----------



## Sandisw

Mouse511 said:


> Hi - Just an quick question to all of you scoring good deals on these contracts: Are you finding/buying these good priced contracts with your same use year, or are you just buying different use years ending up with Multiple Use Years ?



Just be sure you understand what two UYs mean.  It is two memberships so it is like you are two different owners,

It can work but combining for a single reservation requires a transfer.  

I had 3 at one time...down to 2..but it was to get a great deal a few years back on SSR.

However, both of mine have enough points that I use for different times of the year and don’t combine.


----------



## gskywalker

Mouse511 said:


> Hi - Just an quick question to all of you scoring good deals on these contracts: Are you finding/buying these good priced contracts with your same use year, or are you just buying different use years ending up with Multiple Use Years ?


Not that it had helped me with ROFR but I only look at my use year and the resort I want.


----------



## Ginamarie

Mouse511 said:


> Hi - Just an quick question to all of you scoring good deals on these contracts: Are you finding/buying these good priced contracts with your same use year, or are you just buying different use years ending up with Multiple Use Years ?


First- it depends what you mean by a lowball offer.  I had one contract that I was ready to bid full price on, but someone beat me to it (OKW Extended contract).  I've had one where I bid well below the asking price where the agent even agreed with me that it was priced much too high.  Otherwise, I have always bid something below the asking price and tried to negotiate some.  I never go in thinking I'm going to "lowball" but I do bid a little lower than what I'm willing to pay so there's room to meet in the middle.

I do not intent on having multiple use years.  So if my current contract makes it through ROFR, I'm only looking at smaller contracts within my use year from here forward.  This is especially true for me because the add-ons I would be looking at are smaller point contracts and I don't want to be losing points because I can't make the two contracts/use years work together properly.


----------



## HairyChest

If you have 2 different use years at 2 different resorts can you transfer points between them? (at 6 months out from the trip not over 11 months)


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Mouse511 said:


> Hi - Just an quick question to all of you scoring good deals on these contracts: Are you finding/buying these good priced contracts with your same use year, or are you just buying different use years ending up with Multiple Use Years ?


I don't think I scored a good deal, but I bid lower than the asking price. My focus was on the points and location rather than use year for this one, rather than UY. Having two memberships will be fine for my needs.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Ginamarie said:


> First- it depends what you mean by a lowball offer.  I had one contract that I was ready to bid full price on, but someone beat me to it (OKW Extended contract).  I've had one where I bid well below the asking price where the agent even agreed with me that it was priced much too high.  Otherwise, I have always bid something below the asking price and tried to negotiate some.  I never go in thinking I'm going to "lowball" but I do bid a little lower than what I'm willing to pay so there's room to meet in the middle.
> 
> I do not intent on having multiple use years.  So if my current contract makes it through ROFR, I'm only looking at smaller contracts within my use year from here forward.  This is especially true for me because the add-ons I would be looking at are smaller point contracts and I don't want to be losing points because I can't make the two contracts/use years work together properly.


I agree with you on all fronts. When I find a contract I want, I also bid lower than what I want to pay, but not so low that it’s going to alienate the seller. The times I’ve bid substantially lower it’s never worked out and just annoys everyone. Maybe it would be different if I had unlimited time and patience, but I usually want the points and don’t want to walk away from the contract, or make multiple offers hoping to find a buyer who’s either desperate or uninformed enough to sell well below market price. I’d also never buy another UY. Transferring sounds like a huge pain, and I’d rather have the option sometime in the next 40 years to combine points from multiple contracts.


----------



## Red Dog Run

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Some in your range for AKV have passed recently so it's certainly possible.  If you haven't visited this site it's fun:
> https://www.dvcstats.com/#/resale-costs
> Pulling for you!  The fact that it's stripped of 2020 points will help too.  Pixie Dust Sent!


I passed at $100 per pt for 100 pts.  It was stripped of 2020, but March 2021 was good enough for me at that price.  You'll get it!  You have to!


----------



## Red Dog Run

Mouse511 said:


> Hi - Just an quick question to all of you scoring good deals on these contracts: Are you finding/buying these good priced contracts with your same use year, or are you just buying different use years ending up with Multiple Use Years ?


I did.  I had OKW March then a too good AKV came up for Oct. I am a newbie, so I didn't quite care.  Never used or had DVC before.  Both memberships are in my account, and it is very easy to view.  I already have the pts for AKV saved for my son's honeymoon.  I don't see an issue with it.  Happy to save 86 dollars a point!  SO grateful. I did, though, overpay slightly for OKW, but smaller contracts do cost more.   107 for a 70 pt and then I went crazy and got another 70 same use year for 110 a point.  I know, but darn, it was there.  LOL.  I'm broke now, so all is safe.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## jamie3631

jamie3631(seller)---$145-$7793-50-BWV-Oct-0/19, 5/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 11/9, passed 11/16

jamie3631(seller)---$150-$10290-65-BWV-Oct-41/19, 65/20, 65/21, 65/22- sent 11/12, buyer backed out on 11/22 due to husband being diagnosed with cancer


----------



## ddubaynavarro

jamie3631 said:


> jamie3631(seller)---$145-$7793-50-BWV-Oct-0/19, 5/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 11/9, passed 11/16
> 
> jamie3631(seller)---$150-$10290-65-BWV-Oct-41/19, 65/20, 65/21, 65/22- sent 11/12, buyer backed out on 11/22 due to husband being diagnosed with cancer


Oh how sad for them, they have our well wishes. What happens when a buyer backs out? Do they lose their deposit?


----------



## jamie3631

ddubaynavarro said:


> Oh how sad for them, they have our well wishes. What happens when a buyer backs out? Do they lose their deposit?



I know I feel terrible for them. Disney waived ROFR on that one as well, for everyone's FYI, it just came through today. I believe they will get their deposit back if they backed out within 10 days. I know there is a 10 day rescission period in Florida.


----------



## MrWonderful

Dang August use year was pretty thin inventory... We paid a bit more than we expected too, but it is the unicorn we wanted. Crossing fingers on ROFR - this will perfect our plans if all goes well. 

MrWonderful---$148.5-$16040-100-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 166/21, 100/22-Seller pays MF 20'- sent 11/20


----------



## Sandisw

HairyChest said:


> If you have 2 different use years at 2 different resorts can you transfer points between them? (at 6 months out from the trip not over 11 months)



You can transfer the points at any time.  Points can not be banked or borrowed when transferred,,but they do allow you to transfer both current and next UY.

So, if I wanted to transfer my Aug UY points to my Dec UY, I could transfer both 2020 and 2021 UY points right now,

Points don’t change UY or resort, even when transferred so you have to be sure that they will work for the trip you want.


----------



## berti13

I'm new to dvc so I could be wrong, but I thought you could bank points after a transfer.  Is that incorrect?


----------



## Ginamarie

jamie3631 said:


> jamie3631(seller)---$145-$7793-50-BWV-Oct-0/19, 5/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 11/9, passed 11/16
> 
> jamie3631(seller)---$150-$10290-65-BWV-Oct-41/19, 65/20, 65/21, 65/22- sent 11/12, buyer backed out on 11/22 due to husband being diagnosed with cancer


 
It stinks to lose the sale, but I don’t think you’re going to have any trouble unloading a small BWV contract!


----------



## Sandisw

berti13 said:


> I'm new to dvc so I could be wrong, but I thought you could bank points after a transfer.  Is that incorrect?



Yes, after the transfer they can be banked, but you can not transfer points which had already been banked.


----------



## berti13

Sandisw said:


> Yes, after the transfer they can be banked, but you can not transfer points which had already been banked.


Ah!  I see.  Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## I Run Long

Red Dog Run said:


> I passed at $100 per pt for 100 pts.  It was stripped of 2020, but March 2021 was good enough for me at that price.  You'll get it!  You have to!



I hope so too!  Thanks!


----------



## BonesMello

Well, I'm TOTALLY excited!! WE PASSED ROFR!!  We are going to be DVC Owners!! I'm so HAPPY!!!!!  CAN YOU TELL BY MY USE OF ALL CAPS AND LOTS OF EXCLAMATION POINTS!!??

BonesMello---$94-$20863-200-SSR-March-0/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays MF '20, buyer pays MF '21- sent 10/23/2020, PASSED 11/19/2020


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

<posted to wrong thread.  editing out>


----------



## HairyChest

BonesMello said:


> Well, I'm TOTALLY excited!! WE PASSED ROFR!!  We are going to be DVC Owners!! I'm so HAPPY!!!!!  CAN YOU TELL BY MY USE OF ALL CAPS AND LOTS OF EXCLAMATION POINTS!!??
> 
> BonesMello---$94-$20863-200-SSR-March-0/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays MF '20, buyer pays MF '21- sent 10/23/2020, PASSED 11/19/2020



Congrats! Great price too.  Its an amazing feeling knowing you “have to” book a Disney vacation every year.


----------



## Ginamarie

BonesMello said:


> Well, I'm TOTALLY excited!! WE PASSED ROFR!!  We are going to be DVC Owners!! I'm so HAPPY!!!!!  CAN YOU TELL BY MY USE OF ALL CAPS AND LOTS OF EXCLAMATION POINTS!!??
> 
> BonesMello---$94-$20863-200-SSR-March-0/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays MF '20, buyer pays MF '21- sent 10/23/2020, PASSED 11/19/2020


Amazing!  And this is why you never know with ROFR!!


----------



## JGINPL

BonesMello said:


> Well, I'm TOTALLY excited!! WE PASSED ROFR!!  We are going to be DVC Owners!! I'm so HAPPY!!!!!  CAN YOU TELL BY MY USE OF ALL CAPS AND LOTS OF EXCLAMATION POINTS!!??
> 
> BonesMello---$94-$20863-200-SSR-March-0/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays MF '20, buyer pays MF '21- sent 10/23/2020, PASSED 11/19/2020


Great Price!


----------



## Sandisw

BonesMello said:


> Well, I'm TOTALLY excited!! WE PASSED ROFR!!  We are going to be DVC Owners!! I'm so HAPPY!!!!!  CAN YOU TELL BY MY USE OF ALL CAPS AND LOTS OF EXCLAMATION POINTS!!??
> 
> BonesMello---$94-$20863-200-SSR-March-0/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays MF '20, buyer pays MF '21- sent 10/23/2020, PASSED 11/19/2020



So excited for you. Is the seller international? If so, it might explain why.

If not, then it supports the notion that they really do make decisions sometimes in random ways to keep the process from being consistent!


----------



## BonesMello

Sandisw said:


> So excited for you. Is the seller international? If so, it might explain why.
> 
> If not, then it supports the notion that they really do make decisions sometimes in random ways to keep the process from being consistent!


The seller's last name sounds American or Canadian, but I'm not certain... there's a chance it could be British or German.


----------



## Bing Showei

BonesMello said:


> The seller's last name sounds American or Canadian, but I'm not certain... there's a chance it could be British or German.


How about their address? Did that sound American, Canadian, British, or German?


----------



## zummi525

BonesMello said:


> Well, I'm TOTALLY excited!! WE PASSED ROFR!!  We are going to be DVC Owners!! I'm so HAPPY!!!!!  CAN YOU TELL BY MY USE OF ALL CAPS AND LOTS OF EXCLAMATION POINTS!!??
> 
> BonesMello---$94-$20863-200-SSR-March-0/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays MF '20, buyer pays MF '21- sent 10/23/2020, PASSED 11/19/2020


congrats!  hope to hear something about my first contract soon too 

what a happy day for you!


----------



## BonesMello

zummi525 said:


> congrats!  hope to hear something about my first contract soon too
> 
> what a happy day for you!


I hope it goes well for you, too!


----------



## BonesMello

Bing Showei said:


> How about their address? Did that sound American, Canadian, British, or German?


I don't have it on my paperwork from the broker, so...


----------



## Trinity524

BonesMello said:


> Well, I'm TOTALLY excited!! WE PASSED ROFR!!  We are going to be DVC Owners!! I'm so HAPPY!!!!!  CAN YOU TELL BY MY USE OF ALL CAPS AND LOTS OF EXCLAMATION POINTS!!??
> 
> BonesMello---$94-$20863-200-SSR-March-0/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays MF '20, buyer pays MF '21- sent 10/23/2020, PASSED 11/19/2020



So very excited for you!  Also thank you for coming back to say when the pass date was.  I now know not to freak out if it take 4 weeks .


----------



## HairyChest

Hairychest---$125-$19535-150-PVB-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 159/21, 150/22- sent 11/9, passed 11/23

woooohooooo!!!


----------



## JGINPL

HairyChest said:


> Hairychest---$125-$19535-150-PVB-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 159/21, 150/22- sent 11/9, passed 11/23
> 
> woooohooooo!!!


Very nice price!!!  Nice Job


----------



## EIU110

Got our good news this morning!

EIU110---$105-$19800-180-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 360/21, 180/22- sent 11/12, passed 11/23


----------



## disneykim17

EIU110 said:


> Got our good news this morning!
> 
> EIU110---$105-$19800-180-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 360/21, 180/22- sent 11/12, passed 11/23


Congratulations and welcome home neighbor.


----------



## Ladylotus

Ladylotus---$98-$11186-100-SSR-Sep-0/19, 93/20, 100/21, 100/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 11/23

Hope this SSR falls through the ROFR crack


----------



## BonesMello

Ladylotus said:


> Ladylotus---$98-$11186-100-SSR-Sep-0/19, 93/20, 100/21, 100/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 11/23
> 
> Hope this SSR falls through the ROFR crack


Mine fell through at $94 just this past Friday.  So, I'd say it has a good chance... GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Ladylotus

BonesMello said:


> Mine fell through at $94 just this past Friday.  So, I'd say it has a good chance... GOOD LUCK!!


I saw that - Lucky You!   I'm hoping the Mouse has taken enough points in the past month with the 200, 300, 400+ point contract binge (that we know of) to satisfy them for awhile.


----------



## CCV

HairyChest said:


> Hairychest---$125-$19535-150-PVB-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 159/21, 150/22- sent 11/9, passed 11/23
> 
> woooohooooo!!!


Very nice deal...congrats


----------



## gskywalker

congrats all, so many great contracts.  I am not sure whether the problem I seem to have is BLT or February use year because I haven't had any luck.  Have another one hopefully will be firmed up in the next day or two although I expect Disney to take it as well.


----------



## Ginamarie

HairyChest said:


> Hairychest---$125-$19535-150-PVB-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 159/21, 150/22- sent 11/9, passed 11/23
> 
> woooohooooo!!!


Another great price - congratulations!!


----------



## Ginamarie

EIU110 said:


> Got our good news this morning!
> 
> EIU110---$105-$19800-180-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 360/21, 180/22- sent 11/12, passed 11/23


So glad to hear this one- congratulations!
I’m waiting on AKL too.


----------



## Ginamarie

Ladylotus said:


> Ladylotus---$98-$11186-100-SSR-Sep-0/19, 93/20, 100/21, 100/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 11/23
> 
> Hope this SSR falls through the ROFR crack


Good luck! They can’t take them all!


----------



## EIU110

Ginamarie said:


> So glad to hear this one- congratulations!
> I’m waiting on AKL too.


Good luck!


----------



## zummi525

EIU110 said:


> Got our good news this morning!
> 
> EIU110---$105-$19800-180-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 360/21, 180/22- sent 11/12, passed 11/23


this makes me happy we sent our 11/11 for AKL with $115 per point so maybe i will get good news soon

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## I Run Long

Good luck to all those AKV contracts that are still waiting.  We're really hoping Disney looks the other way with ours at $100/pt.  Nothing to see here - keep the line moving.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

I Run Long said:


> Good luck to all those AKV contracts that are still waiting.  We're really hoping Disney looks the other way with ours at $100/pt.  Nothing to see here - keep the line moving.


“These aren’t the contracts you’re looking for”.


----------



## Ginamarie

I Run Long said:


> Good luck to all those AKV contracts that are still waiting.  We're really hoping Disney looks the other way with ours at $100/pt.  Nothing to see here - keep the line moving.


That's how I feel about mine too.  I still haven't seen Disney take AKL with ROFL this quarter, so maybe they don't need anymore AKL points to satisfy demand.  I'm curious to look over at which properties have been getting bought direct lately (guessing mostly Riviera/CC and then sold out contracts at OKW/SS).


----------



## gskywalker

gskywalker said:


> congrats all, so many great contracts.  I am not sure whether the problem I seem to have is BLT or February use year because I haven't had any luck.  Have another one hopefully will be firmed up in the next day or two although I expect Disney to take it as well.



Scratch that, I made the agent confirm the details because both the agency and the seller apparently didn't make sure whether points were banked or set to expire.  So instead of almost a full contract to no points until 2022, ie I would only want it for pennies on the dollar.  Back to the drawing board.....


----------



## Ginamarie

gskywalker said:


> Scratch that, I made the agent confirm the details because both the agency and the seller apparently didn't make sure whether points were banked or set to expire.  So instead of almost a full contract to no points until 2022, ie I would only want it for pennies on the dollar.  Back to the drawing board.....


Hang in there- I see new listings every day!


----------



## cindybelle90

cindybelle90 said:


> I am shocked we heard back today! Not 100% on the closing costs yet so I will update this once confirmed. First contract. Very excited to become a DVC member. Many thanks again to everyone here for all the help.
> 
> cindybelle90---$125-$24059-175-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 198/20, 175/21, 175/22 - sent 9/24, passed 10/29



Updated with final total - closing costs ended up being $36 more. 
cindybelle90---$125-$24095-175-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 198/20, 175/21, 175/22 - sent 9/24, passed 10/29


----------



## cindybelle90

BonesMello said:


> Well, I'm TOTALLY excited!! WE PASSED ROFR!!  We are going to be DVC Owners!! I'm so HAPPY!!!!!  CAN YOU TELL BY MY USE OF ALL CAPS AND LOTS OF EXCLAMATION POINTS!!??
> 
> BonesMello---$94-$20863-200-SSR-March-0/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays MF '20, buyer pays MF '21- sent 10/23/2020, PASSED 11/19/2020





HairyChest said:


> Hairychest---$125-$19535-150-PVB-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 159/21, 150/22- sent 11/9, passed 11/23
> 
> woooohooooo!!!


Awesome prices - congrats!


----------



## Anuhea35

cindybelle90 said:


> Updated with final total - closing costs ended up being $36 more.
> cindybelle90---$125-$24095-175-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 198/20, 175/21, 175/22 - sent 9/24, passed 10/29



what website did you find this one at?


----------



## cindybelle90

Anuhea35 said:


> what website did you find this one at?


Fidelity. The Closing Time thread on this forum is also helpful if you are looking for info about where people purchased their contract from. https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time.3392820/page-381


----------



## Anuhea35

cindybelle90 said:


> Fidelity. The Closing Time thread on this forum is also helpful if you are looking for info about where people purchased their contract from. https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time.3392820/page-381



I have like 6 contracts my husband will kill me if I bought another one.  I was just curious


----------



## zummi525

Zummi525---$115-$23750-200-AKV-Apr-0/19, 304/20, 200/21, 200/22-0- sent 11/11, passed 11/23
 WE PASSED!!!!!!


----------



## Bruggok

gskywalker said:


> congrats all, so many great contracts.  I am not sure whether the problem I seem to have is BLT or February use year because I haven't had any luck.  Have another one hopefully will be firmed up in the next day or two although I expect Disney to take it as well.


Seeing some people pass with lower price but others get taken with slightly higher, I think we 2 just ran into bad luck with our BLT attempts. That said, look at the huge number of confirmed reservations listed on rental sites. If this pandemic doesnt end, there will be a lot of sellers and we can take advantage of that in 6-12 months.


----------



## ZehnJahren

ZehnJahren said:


> ZehnJahren---$106-$12851-115-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/11



Updating this one; I had the wrong "date sent"! ALSO I PASSED ROFR!!! So freaking happy right now - this was definitely the contract I wanted!

ZehnJahren---$106-$12851-115-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21-seller pays MF '21- sent 11/13, passed 11/23   

♥♥♥♥


----------



## gskywalker

Bruggok said:


> Seeing some people pass with lower price but others get taken with slightly higher, I think we 2 just ran into bad luck with our BLT attempts. That said, look at the huge number of confirmed reservations listed on rental sites. If this pandemic doesnt end, there will be a lot of sellers and we can take advantage of that in 6-12 months.



I just saw someone post on the Facebook DVC group that their BLT passes ROFR.  Asked him for details, hopefully he will pass it along.  What prices did you see pass?

Edit:. 160 pt contract, not banked, paid$145.  So that's more than I would pay and I am not sure if Disney letting that one pass helps me


----------



## drpepr

Drpepr---$70-$12695-150-HH-Apr-0/19, 20/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 11/13, passed 11/23


----------



## CCV

cindybelle90 said:


> Updated with final total - closing costs ended up being $36 more.
> cindybelle90---$125-$24095-175-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 198/20, 175/21, 175/22 - sent 9/24, passed 10/29


Great contract!


----------



## Ginamarie

gskywalker said:


> I just saw someone post on the Facebook DVC group that their BLT passes ROFR.  Asked him for details, hopefully he will pass it along.  What prices did you see pass?
> 
> Edit:. 160 pt contract, not banked, paid$145.  So that's more than I would pay and I am not sure if Disney letting that one pass helps me


Yeah I feel like it’s tough to get a BLT contract through under $140/pp at the moment. You just never know with Disney though. They let odd ones slip through.


----------



## BonesMello

drpepr said:


> Drpepr---$70-$12695-150-HH-Apr-0/19, 20/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 11/13, passed 11/23



I'm new to DVC resale, but Hilton Head and Aulani don't have any problem booking at DisneyWorld/Disneyland at the 7 month window do they?


----------



## Carrie932

BonesMello said:


> I'm new to DVC resale, but Hilton Head and Aulani don't have any problem booking at DisneyWorld/Disneyland at the 7 month window do they?


They have the same availability as anyone else at 7 months which varies based on time of year and resort and room category!


----------



## Ginamarie

BonesMello said:


> I'm new to DVC resale, but Hilton Head and Aulani don't have any problem booking at DisneyWorld/Disneyland at the 7 month window do they?


Aulani isn’t too hard. They have a ton of rooms.
HH and VB are small properties and fill up quickly.


----------



## BonesMello

Ginamarie said:


> Aulani isn’t too hard. They have a ton of rooms.
> HH and VB are small properties and fill up quickly.


I only need to sleep in one more state to have done so in all 50, and that state is HI.  I was hoping to use my new points at some point to keep the cost of the trip down... but I was just making sure the off-property resorts didn't have issue getting on property and vice-versa.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## gskywalker

cindybelle90 said:


> Fidelity. The Closing Time thread on this forum is also helpful if you are looking for info about where people purchased their contract from. https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time.3392820/page-381



Question for you, how was fidelity in terms of service?  The agent I am dealing with takes over 24 hours to respond to any message I send.


----------



## jamie3631

gskywalker said:


> Question for you, how was fidelity in terms of service?  The agent I am dealing with takes over 24 hours to respond to any message I send.


That was my experience when we purchased through them in early 2019. I purchased from them twice. Great pricing but communication is slow from the two agents, and closing/admin team, that I had for both contracts.


----------



## jamie3631

jamie3631(seller)---$155-$10618-65-BWV-Oct-0/19, 106/20, 65/21, 65/22- sent 11/24 

Ok trying this again! This contract passed ROFR on Sunday morning, on day 10 from signing the contract, and the buyer backed out due to a sad health situation. So here we go again! I am the seller on the contract.


----------



## Ginamarie

BonesMello said:


> I only need to sleep in one more state to have done so in all 50, and that state is HI.  I was hoping to use my new points at some point to keep the cost of the trip down... but I was just making sure the off-property resorts didn't have issue getting on property and vice-versa.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


Aulani is one of the first things we plan to do with our points (banking any 2021 points so we can vacation in Hawaii in 2022 with a whole bunch of points available). I have been dreaming about seeing Hawaii for a long time and the DVC purchase makes it a lot more reasonable.


----------



## My3kids1989

A couple things, I emailed Friday to see what would happen if I backed out of my purchase. I signed papers on the 12th and my deposit was just taken last week and I emailed my broker to see what would happen if I backed out. He said I would lose my deposit. Don’t you have 10 days to cancel? I think he could have told me this. Anyway, I didn’t want to lose my deposit so I didn’t say anything more but just read you have 10 days. Now I am 2 days past the 10th day. Then I got an email saying I passed ROFR then I got one saying we’re waiting for ROFR?


----------



## Cfrone

gskywalker said:


> Question for you, how was fidelity in terms of service?  The agent I am dealing with takes over 24 hours to respond to any message I send.


We are in the final stages of a purchase via Fidelity and that has been our experience as well - great price for an ideal contract (for us) but communication is certainly slower than the other broker we previously dealt with. Nothing that has been deal breaking but can be a bit frustrating at times.

My general take is that the Fidelity brokers appear to stick closer to the traditional "9:00 - 5:00" hours and don't really respond at night or on weekends.


----------



## Ginamarie

My3kids1989 said:


> A couple things, I emailed Friday to see what would happen if I backed out of my purchase. I signed papers on the 12th and my deposit was just taken last week and I emailed my broker to see what would happen if I backed out. He said I would lose my deposit. Don’t you have 10 days to cancel? I think he could have told me this. Anyway, I didn’t want to lose my deposit so I didn’t say anything more but just read you have 10 days. Now I am 2 days past the 10th day. Then I got an email saying I passed ROFR then I got one saying we’re waiting for ROFR?


If contracts were fully signed on the 12th, that would be the day to start counting (it's not just when you sign, it's when all parties have signed).  You have ten days to cancel after contracts are fully signed.  If you go beyond those ten days, you can lose your deposit.
As for the ROFR stuff.. I don't know what to say.  Something screwy is going on with that broker.


----------



## I Run Long

gskywalker said:


> Question for you, how was fidelity in terms of service?  The agent I am dealing with takes over 24 hours to respond to any message I send.



I used them once but I did have to email/call them to get answers - a lot.  Such as, did you get my offer?  Haven't received my contracts yet?  The doozy was when my contract was taken by Disney but they didn't tell me.  I found out when the deposit was refunded to my credit card.  I emailed my agent saying, "I see I got a refund on my credit card.  Guess that means Disney exercised ROFR???"  Crickets and this was 4 weeks ago now.  Also the contract is still listed on their site as available.  Now would I use them again?  Probably if a great contract came up that I had to have.  Just be prepared to do a lot of follow up with them otherwise nothing will move along.


----------



## gskywalker

gskywalker---$130-$33465-250-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 500/21, 250/22- sent 11/24 

Yup I keep feeding the beast with my best deal yet, your're welcome Disney.  I was shocked, I offered a lowball offer to hopefully meet towards the middle of their $150 ask and they accepted my initial offer. I actually thought about upping the amount so there was a chance it would go through, but I will just hope to get lucky and that the ROFR beast is full of BLT sandwiches.


----------



## CastAStone

Theory: the SSR renovation improved the resort’s perceived value; as a result, Disney is selling more of it, as a further result, Disney is buying more of it. It wouldn’t shock me to see its direct price decouple from OKW next year by a few bucks.


----------



## I Run Long

gskywalker said:


> gskywalker---$130-$33465-250-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 500/21, 250/22- sent 11/24
> 
> Yup I keep feeding the beast with my best deal yet, your're welcome Disney.  I was shocked, I offered a lowball offer to hopefully meet towards the middle of their $150 ask and they accepted my initial offer. I actually thought about upping the amount so there was a chance it would go through, but I will just hope to get lucky and that the ROFR beast is full of BLT sandwiches.



Good luck to you!  I did the same thing with an offer on AKV - I lowballed it $100/pt thinking they would counter and meet me somewhere in the middle which I was prepared to do.  I just about fell out of my chair when I heard they accepted our offer.  Like you, I thought about upping the amount as I'm afraid that Disney will ROFR it, but I'm also hoping we get lucky.  Here's to both of us!


----------



## Ginamarie

gskywalker said:


> gskywalker---$130-$33465-250-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 500/21, 250/22- sent 11/24
> 
> Yup I keep feeding the beast with my best deal yet, your're welcome Disney.  I was shocked, I offered a lowball offer to hopefully meet towards the middle of their $150 ask and they accepted my initial offer. I actually thought about upping the amount so there was a chance it would go through, but I will just hope to get lucky and that the ROFR beast is full of BLT sandwiches.


That's a great deal!
Crossing my fingers for you- because if this goes through, it will be worth having lost the other contracts!


----------



## My3kids1989

Ginamarie said:


> If contracts were fully signed on the 12th, that would be the day to start counting (it's not just when you sign, it's when all parties have signed).  You have ten days to cancel after contracts are fully signed.  If you go beyond those ten days, you can lose your deposit.
> As for the ROFR stuff.. I don't know what to say.  Something screwy is going on with that broker.



With the other broker I got an email saying I passed then they retracted the email then said I didn’t pass lol, I’ll use the points so it’s okay. I was just having some buyers remorse.


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

How do I know when ROFR starts? I signed contracts, title company docs and put the deposit down.


----------



## Disdad77

Happy Thanksgiving All,  last minute trip to Disney.   Checked email while watching the tree of life show and saw an e-mail that we passed ROFR.... 


Disdad77---$135-$29100-200-BLT-Apr-0/19, 236/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 11/13, passed 11/24


----------



## Disdad77

M:SpilotISTC12 said:


> How do I know when ROFR starts? I signed contracts, title company docs and put the deposit down.


This was my first time, my agent sent me an email and told me they sent it.


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

Disdad77 said:


> This was my first time, my agent sent me an email and told me they sent it.


No joke the email notification to your reply came at the same time as the title company telling me its being sent to ROFR. 

M:SpilotISTC12---$70-$2375-25-VB-Mar-0/20, 25/21, 25/22, - sent 11/24


----------



## JGINPL

jginpl---$145-$8196-50-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 42/21, 50/22- sent 11/10, passed 11/24

Family fell in love with Contemporary on our first trip to Disney, so very excited to add on some points at BLT.


----------



## drpepr

BonesMello said:


> I'm new to DVC resale, but Hilton Head and Aulani don't have any problem booking at DisneyWorld/Disneyland at the 7 month window do they?


Hilton Head fills....easier to get 2bed rooms.


----------



## Trinity524

So excited!!! We passed!!!!

Trinity524---$130-$41935-300-PVB-Feb-0/19, 204/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 11/14; Passed 11/24


----------



## Ginamarie

Disdad77 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving All,  last minute trip to Disney.   Checked email while watching the tree of life show and saw an e-mail that we passed ROFR....
> 
> 
> Disdad77---$135-$29100-200-BLT-Apr-0/19, 236/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 11/13, passed 11/24


Congratulations!  Just when I said Disney was scooping up all the BLT contracts under $140/pp, you got one through!  Great deal!


----------



## Friendinme

Can someone please post the link to the closing thread? I saw it in this thread earlier but can't find it now.  I passed ROFR on 11/2 and still waiting. TIA


----------



## Sandisw

Friendinme said:


> Can someone please post the link to the closing thread? I saw it in this thread earlier but can't find it now.  I passed ROFR on 11/2 and still waiting. TIA



https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time.3392820/post-62485356


----------



## Friendinme

Sandisw said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time.3392820/post-62485356


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Disdad77

gskywalker said:


> gskywalker---$130-$33465-250-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 500/21, 250/22- sent 11/24
> 
> Yup I keep feeding the beast with my best deal yet, your're welcome Disney.  I was shocked, I offered a lowball offer to hopefully meet towards the middle of their $150 ask and they accepted my initial offer. I actually thought about upping the amount so there was a chance it would go through, but I will just hope to get lucky and that the ROFR beast is full of BLT sandwiches.


I was scoping that contract as I thought I’d get mine taken.  But mine passed today.   Good Lick!


----------



## gisele2

gskywalker said:


> Question for you, how was fidelity in terms of service?  The agent I am dealing with takes over 24 hours to respond to any message I send.


Did not have any problem with them . Always responding quickly.


----------



## gskywalker

JGINPL said:


> jginpl---$145-$8196-50-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 42/21, 50/22- sent 11/10, passed 11/24
> 
> Family fell in love with Contemporary on our first trip to Disney, so very excited to add on some points at BLT.


Wow nice price for a small contract


----------



## gskywalker

Disdad77 said:


> I was scoping that contract as I thought I’d get mine taken.  But mine passed today.   Good Lick!


So congrats, maybe the beast has had enough..... Until my contract I am sure, lol.


----------



## Dwar9739

$146-$25135-160-BLT-Oct-160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 11/13, assed 11/24

International sale.


----------



## jamie3631

My3kids1989 said:


> A couple things, I emailed Friday to see what would happen if I backed out of my purchase. I signed papers on the 12th and my deposit was just taken last week and I emailed my broker to see what would happen if I backed out. He said I would lose my deposit. Don’t you have 10 days to cancel? I think he could have told me this. Anyway, I didn’t want to lose my deposit so I didn’t say anything more but just read you have 10 days. Now I am 2 days past the 10th day. Then I got an email saying I passed ROFR then I got one saying we’re waiting for ROFR?


Wow I'm sorry to hear this. As a seller, it was clearly laid out in our contract that the buyer could rescind within 10 days. I am the one that you probably saw, that said my buyer backed out on the 10th day, right after we passed ROFR that morning. The buyer got their deposit back believe.


----------



## macman123

$103-$17144-150 SSR Aug-150/20 150/21 150/22. Sent 11/21 Taken 11/25
$103-$17144-150 SSR Aug-150/20 150/21 150/22. Sent 11/21 Taken 11/25

At least it was quick! Yes, two contracts


----------



## Ginamarie

macman123 said:


> $103-$17144-150 SSR Aug-150/20 150/21 150/22. Sent 11/21 Taken 11/25
> $103-$17144-150 SSR Aug-150/20 150/21 150/22. Sent 11/21 Taken 11/25
> 
> At least it was quick! Yes, two contracts


Wow- that was like RECORD time, and for SS contracts priced over $100 per point!
I really wonder what's happening with the SS buybacks.  I stopped even bidding on SS.


----------



## Stitchescape

macman123 said:


> $103-$17144-150 SSR Aug-150/20 150/21 150/22. Sent 11/21 Taken 11/25
> $103-$17144-150 SSR Aug-150/20 150/21 150/22. Sent 11/21 Taken 11/25
> 
> At least it was quick! Yes, two contracts


Oh no!! Sorry to hear that these were taken - but at least it was fast. Onwards and upwards for you? Disney simply cannot take every contract, but it did take us 3 attempts to get one through ROFR this year


----------



## CastAStone

macman123 said:


> $103-$17144-150 SSR Aug-150/20 150/21 150/22. Sent 11/21 Taken 11/25
> $103-$17144-150 SSR Aug-150/20 150/21 150/22. Sent 11/21 Taken 11/25
> 
> At least it was quick! Yes, two contracts


What happened to mission 1,000?


----------



## I Run Long

macman123 said:


> $103-$17144-150 SSR Aug-150/20 150/21 150/22. Sent 11/21 Taken 11/25
> $103-$17144-150 SSR Aug-150/20 150/21 150/22. Sent 11/21 Taken 11/25
> 
> At least it was quick! Yes, two contracts


Holy cow and at $103/pt too!!  Like others have said here, I've pretty much given up on trying for SSR after 3 attempts.  I'll try my luck elsewhere for now.


----------



## Ladylotus

macman123 said:


> $103-$17144-150 SSR Aug-150/20 150/21 150/22. Sent 11/21 Taken 11/25
> $103-$17144-150 SSR Aug-150/20 150/21 150/22. Sent 11/21 Taken 11/25
> 
> At least it was quick! Yes, two contracts


Nooooo.... so sorry to hear that both contracts were taken!   Oh dear, my SSR 100 pt @ $98 was sent on 11/23.  I originally thought I had a 50/50 chance, then 80/20, now more likely 95/5.  .  Oh well, fingers crossed you'll find another suitable contract soon. The quickness in their ROFR response is a kindness though -- couldn't imagine waiting a full 30 days for bad news.


----------



## Bruggok

Bruggok---$142-$24544-160-BLT-Dec-0/19, 70/20, 160/21, 160/22-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 11/18, taken 11/25

0 for 3!


----------



## Sandisw

Just crazy right now.  So sorry to all losing contracts.  Only plus is they are not taking 5 weeks anymore for ROFR.


----------



## JaxLee

Hmmm... very difficult to understand Disney’s ROFR patterns in regard to BLT lately. They took at 142 a day after they let pass at 135.   I’m sure they have a reason or had a buyer for the Dec use year points. Heartbroken for those whose contracts were taken. Ours is still out there at 139/pt and waiting to hear if we get through ROFR.   Will see what happens. Hope everyone has a safe and happy thanksgiving.


----------



## Ginamarie

JaxLee said:


> Hmmm... very difficult to understand Disney’s ROFR patterns in regard to BLT lately. They took at 142 a day after they let pass at 135.   I’m sure they have a reason or had a buyer for the Dec use year points. Heartbroken for those whose contracts were taken. Ours is still out there at 139/pt and waiting to hear if we get through ROFR.   Will see what happens. Hope everyone has a safe and happy thanksgiving.


I have to imagine they have buyers who need certain use years.
I’m curious to go back now and look at which contracts were taken with which use years...


----------



## macman123

CastAStone said:


> What happened to mission 1,000?



Ive hit 1000. I think Im aiming for 1500 or 2000 now........


----------



## CCV

macman123 said:


> $103-$17144-150 SSR Aug-150/20 150/21 150/22. Sent 11/21 Taken 11/25
> $103-$17144-150 SSR Aug-150/20 150/21 150/22. Sent 11/21 Taken 11/25
> 
> At least it was quick! Yes, two contracts


My SSR contract is very close to yours and was submitted a day before. I have the same use year and allocation of points but lower cost per point. CCV---$97-$21107-200-SSR-Aug-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays CC- sent 11/20. I haven't heard yet...seems strange they would take yours first when mine was a day earlier and a more attractive contract from a pricing standpoint. Surely they will take mine as well...


----------



## Paul Stupin

I wonder if they’re just trying to take points out of the system. Since SSR is so reasonably priced, and so many of the points are used to  book elsewhere at the seven month window, could Disney be  thinking that the other resorts are being devalued? Are direct sales elsewhere being inordinately affected by the explosion in resales, particularly at SSR?


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Ginamarie said:


> I have to imagine they have buyers who need certain use years.
> I’m curious to go back now and look at which contracts were taken with which use years...


Earlier on this thread, someone brought up loaded contracts possibly getting taken more than stripped ones at these resorts that Disney is currently buying back. I wonder if that is the determining factor right now.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Paul Stupin said:


> I wonder if they’re just trying to take points out of the system. Since SSR is so reasonably priced, and so many of the points are used to  book elsewhere at the seven month window, could Disney be  thinking that the other resorts are being devalued? Are direct sales elsewhere being inordinately affected by the explosion in resales, particularly at SSR?


Makes sense.


----------



## lovin'fl

Lovin'fl(seller)---$150-$4371-25-BWV-Aug-0/20, 40/21, 25/22- sent 11/25

Lovin'fl(seller)---$150-$4454-25-BWV-Aug-0/20, 31/21, 25/22- sent 11/25

We banked the remaining 2020 points. Buyers are paying CC and 2021 estimated dues so that is included in the total cost. Two different buyers. We are paying 8% commissions and a $150 estoppel on each contract. The dues we paid for the banked points won't be reimbursed by the buyers. This is our last we will sell (had 650 and down to 275 after this).


----------



## CastAStone

Flynn's Gal said:


> Earlier on this thread, someone brought up loaded contracts possibly getting taken more than stripped ones at these resorts that Disney is currently buying back. I wonder if that is the determining factor right now.


If you follow ROFR for any length of time, you will come to the conclusion that there are only two possibilities for how Disney makes ROFR decisions:

They lay all the contracts on the floor of the meerkat exhibit and anything that the meerkats run across gets bought back
They are using a piece of data we do not capture in the ROFR thread to make their decisions. My best guess is the exact unit of the contract, as buying more of the same unit increases Disney’s flexibility to sell.


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

CastAStone said:


> If you follow ROFR for any length of time, you will come to the conclusion that there are only two possibilities for how Disney makes ROFR decisions:
> 
> They lay all the contracts on the floor of the meerkat exhibit and anything that the meerkats run across gets bought back
> They are using a piece of data we do not capture in the ROFR thread to make their decisions. My best guess is the exact unit of the contract, as buying more of the same unit increases Disney’s flexibility to sell.


Well it's obvious they go with possibility number one.


----------



## Ruttangel

Ruttangel said:


> Ruttangel---$100-$8490-70-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 70/21, 70/22- sent 10/8, passed 11/9



Just an update as I haven’t been on the site much.
I haven’t had the closing documents yet due to health issue of the people I’m buying from.
Also, my DH and I are currently suffering with Covid, so we are not really pushing much for the documents. We just want to know we will be fit and healthy soon.
Thanksgiving wishes to my US friends, I wish you good health.


----------



## Jaydee51

jaydee51---$104-$15935-150-BRV@WL-Aug-64/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 9/24, passed 11/24

*correction on price is 102

jaydee51---$102-$15935-150-BRV@WL-Aug-64/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 9/24 passed 11/24


----------



## ValW

ValW---$135-$7275-50-BWV-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 50/21, 50/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 11/25


----------



## DVCanonymouse

Ruttangel said:


> Just an update as I haven’t been on the site much.
> I haven’t had the closing documents yet due to health issue of the people I’m buying from.
> Also, my DH and I are currently suffering with Covid, so we are not really pushing much for the documents. We just want to know we will be fit and healthy soon.
> Thanksgiving wishes to my US friends, I wish you good health.


So sorry to hear you are ill! Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## Ginamarie

Flynn's Gal said:


> Earlier on this thread, someone brought up loaded contracts possibly getting taken more than stripped ones at these resorts that Disney is currently buying back. I wonder if that is the determining factor right now.


I don’t think so. The SS contract they took from me a couple of weeks ago was stripped.


----------



## Ginamarie

CastAStone said:


> If you follow ROFR for any length of time, you will come to the conclusion that there are only two possibilities for how Disney makes ROFR decisions:
> 
> They lay all the contracts on the floor of the meerkat exhibit and anything that the meerkats run across gets bought back
> They are using a piece of data we do not capture in the ROFR thread to make their decisions. My best guess is the exact unit of the contract, as buying more of the same unit increases Disney’s flexibility to sell.


I do think it’s also partially driven by people who are asking for direct points too. I know when I had inquired about buying direct points to OKW, the guide was very squirrelly about what he had in inventory and assured me “oh we can get them.”
there is definitely some equation they’re using but I couldn’t tell you what it is at this point. I’m just trying to study the patterns.
I’m also curious how many people make these decisions- is it a team decision? Are there 2-3 people who make the decision and all of them have slightly different criteria that they lean on?
Oh- I have so many questions that will never be answered!


----------



## Ginamarie

ValW said:


> ValW---$135-$7275-50-BWV-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 50/21, 50/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 11/25


$135 is a great price on a small contract!


----------



## poofyo101

must resist making more offers....


----------



## Kickstart

Ruttangel said:


> Just an update as I haven’t been on the site much.
> I haven’t had the closing documents yet due to health issue of the people I’m buying from.
> Also, my DH and I are currently suffering with Covid, so we are not really pushing much for the documents. We just want to know we will be fit and healthy soon.
> Thanksgiving wishes to my US friends, I wish you good health.



So sorry to hear... feel better soon!


----------



## ValW

Ginamarie said:


> $135 is a great price on a small contract!



It was the asking price.  I suck at negotiating


----------



## summerw

Ruttangel said:


> Just an update as I haven’t been on the site much.
> I haven’t had the closing documents yet due to health issue of the people I’m buying from.
> Also, my DH and I are currently suffering with Covid, so we are not really pushing much for the documents. We just want to know we will be fit and healthy soon.
> Thanksgiving wishes to my US friends, I wish you good health.



Best wishes to feel better soon!


----------



## CCV

CCV said:


> my 2nd contract this week...
> 
> CCV---$168-$18036-100-VGF-Dec-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 11/20


My VGF contract passed today.

CCV---$168-$18036-100-VGF-Dec-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 11/20, passed 11/26


----------



## Jsbiv5

We’re trying our luck on a new AKL contract. Here’s to us getting this one through!

Jsbiv5---$98-$21390-210-AKV-Dec-25/19, 210/20, 210/21, 210/22-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 11/17


----------



## Ginamarie

Jsbiv5 said:


> We’re trying our luck on a new AKL contract. Here’s to us getting this one through!
> 
> Jsbiv5---$98-$21390-210-AKV-Dec-25/19, 210/20, 210/21, 210/22-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 11/17


Good luck!! We are waiting for ROFR on AKL points too.


----------



## Jsbiv5

Ginamarie said:


> Good luck!! We are waiting for ROFR on AKL points too.


Hopefully, we both hear soon! Looks like there are a number of AKL contracts going a little longer than some of the others through ROFR!


----------



## I Run Long

Jsbiv5 said:


> We’re trying our luck on a new AKL contract. Here’s to us getting this one through!
> 
> Jsbiv5---$98-$21390-210-AKV-Dec-25/19, 210/20, 210/21, 210/22-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 11/17



Good luck - that's a great price per point.  We're waiting on a AKV contract to pass too.


----------



## Luvears

CCV said:


> My VGF contract passed today.
> 
> CCV---$168-$18036-100-VGF-Dec-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 11/20, passed 11/26


Wow!  Our VGF deal is very very close to yours... sent 11/4 and still wtg...


----------



## Jsbiv5

I Run Long said:


> Good luck - that's a great price per point.  We're waiting on a AKV contract to pass too.


Thanks! Hopefully, you’ll have better luck this go around as well! I’m feeling for you with your ROFR battle! You’re due for some good news on that front!


----------



## Lorana

JaxLee said:


> Hmmm... very difficult to understand Disney’s ROFR patterns in regard to BLT lately. They took at 142 a day after they let pass at 135.   I’m sure they have a reason or had a buyer for the Dec use year points. Heartbroken for those whose contracts were taken. Ours is still out there at 139/pt and waiting to hear if we get through ROFR.   Will see what happens. Hope everyone has a safe and happy thanksgiving.


I was going to say my personal theory, but CastAStone beat me to it:


CastAStone said:


> They are using a piece of data we do not capture in the ROFR thread to make their decisions. My best guess is the exact unit of the contract, as buying more of the same unit increases Disney’s flexibility to sell.


----------



## Lorana

Lorana said:


> Lorana---$195-$5812-27-VGC-Oct-0/19, 13/20, 27/21, 27/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/25, passed 10/29
> Lorana---$195-$7373-35-VGC-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 35/21, 35/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/25, passed 10/29


Realized that closing came out less than originally quoted to me, saving me $123:

Lorana---$195-$5750-27-VGC-Oct-0/19, 13/20, 27/21, 27/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/25, passed 10/29
Lorana---$195-$7316-35-VGC-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 35/21, 35/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/25, passed 10/29


----------



## Luvears

Lorana said:


> Realized that closing came out less than originally quoted to me, saving me $123:
> 
> Lorana---$195-$5750-27-VGC-Oct-0/19, 13/20, 27/21, 27/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/25, passed 10/29
> Lorana---$195-$7316-35-VGC-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 35/21, 35/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/25, passed 10/29


Congrats on your hard to come by small contracts- I try to buy small too. Looks like Disney took their dandy 'ole time w. yours. Enjoy!


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Ruttangel said:


> Just an update as I haven’t been on the site much.
> I haven’t had the closing documents yet due to health issue of the people I’m buying from.
> Also, my DH and I are currently suffering with Covid, so we are not really pushing much for the documents. We just want to know we will be fit and healthy soon.
> Thanksgiving wishes to my US friends, I wish you good health.


Sending well wishes your way!


----------



## Pxedstqn98

Good Morning Everyone....just wanted to see how long it was taking once you were notified you passed to when you got your closing documents...for me, I was notified on October 30th of the pass but did not receive my closing documents until November 20th.  That just seems like a really long time to me...am I off base?  Not really complaining, just asking....


----------



## Pxedstqn98

disneykim17 said:


> Thank you neighbor, we are really excited and can't wait until we are able to get down there again.  To get in the Christmas spirit of things, we are watching YouTube videos of Copper Creek and the Lodge at Christmas.


Just bought our first DVC contract for CC this year too...cannot wait to start actually using our points and spending more time at home...Congratulations !!!!!


----------



## Sandisw

Pxedstqn98 said:


> Good Morning Everyone....just wanted to see how long it was taking once you were notified you passed to when you got your closing documents...for me, I was notified on October 30th of the pass but did not receive my closing documents until November 20th.  That just seems like a really long time to me...am I off base?  Not really complaining, just asking....



It seems that most title companies are averaging about 2 weeks right now. Some sooner and some later. It took 11 days in June for me.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Pxedstqn98 said:


> Good Morning Everyone....just wanted to see how long it was taking once you were notified you passed to when you got your closing documents...for me, I was notified on October 30th of the pass but did not receive my closing documents until November 20th.  That just seems like a really long time to me...am I off base?  Not really complaining, just asking....


It took 15 days for me. It may depend on the title company. You can look through this thread to compare.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time.3392820/page-380


----------



## MrWonderful

Passed!  oooooohhh yeaaaaaa !  

MrWonderful---$148.5-$16040-100-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 166/21, 100/22-Seller pays MF 20'- sent 11/20, passed 11/27


----------



## Pxedstqn98

MrWonderful said:


> Passed!  oooooohhh yeaaaaaa !
> 
> MrWonderful---$148.5-$16040-100-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 166/21, 100/22-Seller pays MF 20'- sent 11/20, passed 11/27


Congratulations !!!!!


----------



## Ginamarie

Ginamarie---$106-$32719-300-AKV-Feb-0/19, 187/20, 300/21, 300/22-Seller Pays MF 2020- sent 11/20, passed 11/27


We got it!!  I literally did a lap around the house screaming with joy.  I think AKL was always where we were meant to own, and I'm so happy we finally made this a reality.  I didn't think we would hear anything from Disney today because of the holiday, so this was an extra great surprise!


----------



## Ginamarie

Pxedstqn98 said:


> Good Morning Everyone....just wanted to see how long it was taking once you were notified you passed to when you got your closing documents...for me, I was notified on October 30th of the pass but did not receive my closing documents until November 20th.  That just seems like a really long time to me...am I off base?  Not really complaining, just asking....


We just got the ROFR "passed" email and it said 2-3 weeks to get closing documents, so that seems at the long end of their window.


----------



## JGINPL

Ginamarie said:


> Ginamarie---$106-$32719-300-AKV-Feb-0/19, 187/20, 300/21, 300/22-Seller Pays MF 2020- sent 11/20, passed 11/27
> 
> 
> We got it!!  I literally did a lap around the house screaming with joy.  I think AKL was always where we were meant to own, and I'm so happy we finally made this a reality.  I didn't think we would hear anything from Disney today because of the holiday, so this was an extra great surprise!


Congrats to you!! I've been following all your offers when waiting for my results.  Enjoy the Lodge I want to bring the family there one day as well.  It looks like a beautiful place to stay


----------



## Ginamarie

JGINPL said:


> Congrats to you!! I've been following all your offers when waiting for my results.  Enjoy the Lodge I want to bring the family there one day as well.  It looks like a beautiful place to stay


I love it there.  We stayed on a cash reservation while my sister was doing the college program and loved everything about it.  I'm actually booked for Kidani in a few weeks (staying on my sister's points), and now that visit is going to seem even more special.

I hope everything works out on your offers!


----------



## Pxedstqn98

Ginamarie said:


> Ginamarie---$106-$32719-300-AKV-Feb-0/19, 187/20, 300/21, 300/22-Seller Pays MF 2020- sent 11/20, passed 11/27
> 
> 
> We got it!!  I literally did a lap around the house screaming with joy.  I think AKL was always where we were meant to own, and I'm so happy we finally made this a reality.  I didn't think we would hear anything from Disney today because of the holiday, so this was an extra great surprise!



Congratulations !!!!


----------



## Ginamarie

I Run Long said:


> Good luck - that's a great price per point.  We're waiting on a AKV contract to pass too.


Thinking of you today since I know we bid on (and lost) SS contracts at the same time.  Hoping you have success with AKL today or Monday!


----------



## I Run Long

Ginamarie said:


> Thinking of you today since I know we bid on (and lost) SS contracts at the same time.  Hoping you have success with AKL today or Monday!



How wonderful!!!!  Congratulations - I think I did a lap around the house too when I saw your post that you had passed.  We're really hopeful that we'll pass too and then I can say, "hi neighbour!"


----------



## MouseFiend

Pxedstqn98 said:


> Good Morning Everyone....just wanted to see how long it was taking once you were notified you passed to when you got your closing documents...for me, I was notified on October 30th of the pass but did not receive my closing documents until November 20th.  That just seems like a really long time to me...am I off base?  Not really complaining, just asking....



We passed on 11/16 and got our closing documents on 11/24. Unfortunately, the title company failed to contact Monera to get the financing documents as part of the closing packet. So we’re back to waiting!


----------



## Paul Stupin

Paul Stupin---$157-$8751-50-CCV@WL-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 69/21, 50/22- sent 11/27

Had no plan to buy another contract after this summer, but I jumped at this one. These small contracts with my UY aren’t too common, and as we all know the extra points are always useful!


----------



## My3kids1989

My3kids1989---$115-$20456-160-AKV-Jun-0/19, 255/20, 160/21, 160/22-Seller pays MF '20- sent 11/12, passed 11/25

I asked about closing and they said by late January, I think they just under promise and over deliver.


----------



## DVCbie-Jeebies

BonesMello said:


> I don't have it on my paperwork from the broker, so...


Could you ask your broker or look up their name on the Orange County site? I don’t have link but would be helpful to know if this price was from a non-USA seller. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Iahmom

IahMom---$105-$12152-110-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 110/22- sent 9/22, passed 11/1

I was trying to find my original thread and gave up. Sorry. This did pass 11/1.


----------



## Iahmom

Pxedstqn98 said:


> Good Morning Everyone....just wanted to see how long it was taking once you were notified you passed to when you got your closing documents...for me, I was notified on October 30th of the pass but did not receive my closing documents until November 20th.  That just seems like a really long time to me...am I off base?  Not really complaining, just asking....


I passed 11/1. I also just received closing documents earlier this week.


----------



## JaxLee

$139-$29,975-200-BLT-APR-0/19, 0/20, 400/21, 200/22-Seller pays MF '20- Buyer pays MF '21, Buyer pays closing cost. sent 11/17, passed 11/26

Woohoo.  per our broker the deal went through. So excited to be a first time DVC member and at our favorite location.  G-d bless and have a great holiday weekend.


----------



## mattburmeister

mattburmeister---$100-$22000-200-SSR-Aug-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 11/17, taken 11/28


----------



## macman123

mattburmeister said:


> mattburmeister---$100-$22000-200-SSR-Aug-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 11/17, taken 11/28



I feel for you, I got taken this week for SSR at $103


----------



## Lorana

Luvears said:


> Congrats on your hard to come by small contracts- I try to buy small too. Looks like Disney took their dandy 'ole time w. yours. Enjoy!



Thanks!  I am a fan of small contracts because it's easier to do it as a cash payment, and also means I'll get higher value if I have to resell.  In the case of VGC, I was especially looking for small contracts just given how expensive it is, and because we live on the East Coast and don't plan to visit often or for more than a long weekend when we do.



Pxedstqn98 said:


> Good Morning Everyone....just wanted to see how long it was taking once you were notified you passed to when you got your closing documents...for me, I was notified on October 30th of the pass but did not receive my closing documents until November 20th.  That just seems like a really long time to me...am I off base?  Not really complaining, just asking....



My VGC closed 10/29, and we just received closing documents on 11/20.


----------



## Grumpy Mouse

gskywalker said:


> gskywalker---$130-$33465-250-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 500/21, 250/22- sent 11/24
> 
> Yup I keep feeding the beast with my best deal yet, your're welcome Disney.  I was shocked, I offered a lowball offer to hopefully meet towards the middle of their $150 ask and they accepted my initial offer. I actually thought about upping the amount so there was a chance it would go through, but I will just hope to get lucky and that the ROFR beast is full of BLT sandwiches.



Hope it works out for you. After all the work you've put in, you deserve a good deal!

Our BLT contract @ $135 was taken also.  I had said (on these boards) shortly before I submitted that contract that I couldn't understand why DVD wasn't taking BLT contracts since the average resale price at the time was almost $100 less than their direct price.  It appears that my timing was just a little off.  

After seeing Disney snatch up almost everything BLT less than $145 recently (the time to buy was summer), we decided to revisit RIV since we actually liked it a bit more than BLT - but had reservations about the resale restrictions.  After speaking with a DVC guide, the direct deal was just too hard to pass up:

1) paid $177 a point for RIV ($18 discount)
2) Disney paid my closing costs
3) Disney gave us 2020 points for only two months of maintenance fees
4) UY is automatically UY of master contract - March for us - and we get another allotment of points then
5) Let us charge the entire cost on our Disney Visa spread over 60 days with three charges and 6 months no interest to pay for each.  So about 8 months to pay with no interest
6) Now blue card members which we weren't with our other resale contract
7) Had our points in literally 2 hours from time of giving 'thumbs up' to DVC guide
8) Already have a week booked at RIV next June.  First time no kids.

Yes, we obviously paid more - but in the end felt it was worth it. Disney was working hard to earn my business.

Good luck.


----------



## Ginamarie

Grumpy Mouse said:


> Hope it works out for you. After all the work you've put in, you deserve a good deal!
> 
> Our BLT contract @ $135 was taken also.  I had said (on these boards) shortly before I submitted that contract that I couldn't understand why DVD wasn't taking BLT contracts since the average resale price at the time was almost $100 less than their direct price.  It appears that my timing was just a little off.
> 
> After seeing Disney snatch up almost everything BLT less than $145 recently (the time to buy was summer), we decided to revisit RIV since we actually liked it a bit more than BLT - but had reservations about the resale restrictions.  After speaking with a DVC guide, the direct deal was just too hard to pass up:
> 
> 1) paid $177 a point for RIV ($18 discount)
> 2) Disney paid my closing costs
> 3) Disney gave us 2020 points for only two months of maintenance fees
> 4) UY is automatically UY of master contract - March for us - and we get another allotment of points then
> 5) Let us charge the entire cost on our Disney Visa spread over 60 days with three charges and 6 months no interest to pay for each.  So about 8 months to pay with no interest
> 6) Now blue card members which we weren't with our other resale contract
> 7) Had our points in literally 2 hours from time of giving 'thumbs up' to DVC guide
> 8) Already have a week booked at RIV next June.  First time no kids.
> 
> Yes, we obviously paid more - but in the end felt it was worth it. Disney was working hard to earn my business.
> 
> Good luck.


I certainly see the value when you add in all of those factors!  We haven't seen Riviera in person yet, but I'm definitely checking it out on our January trip.  I am intrigued by the late expiration date and the ability to book at upcoming DVC2 resorts in the future.


----------



## TexasTom

Grumpy Mouse said:


> 1) paid $177 a point for RIV ($18 discount)


How many points on this contract?


----------



## Mouse511

I'm not seeing 17 point discount on the members website? Was this done during previous sale, or was this something your guide was able to reduce for you??

I see 6, 10, 18 and 25 $$ reduction depending on points purchased?


----------



## Sandisw

Mouse511 said:


> I'm not seeing 17 point discount on the members website? Was this done during previous sale, or was this something your guide was able to reduce for you??
> 
> I see 6, 10, 18 and 25 $$ reduction depending on points purchased?



The person paid $177...that was $18 off the $195 price.


----------



## WanderlustinFP

Grumpy Mouse said:


> 2) Disney paid my closing costs



How did you negotiate for this?


----------



## Sandisw

WanderlustinFP said:


> How did you negotiate for this?



It was part of the incentive program for RIV, but is not advertised.


----------



## Theta

Sandisw said:


> The person paid $177...that was $18 off the $195 price.




And how does one get the $18?  How many points would this be?


----------



## summerw

Here’s Riviera’s current pricing/financing for 10% down. There’s another sheet for the 20% down financing.


----------



## ddubaynavarro

Grumpy Mouse said:


> Hope it works out for you. After all the work you've put in, you deserve a good deal!
> 
> Our BLT contract @ $135 was taken also.  I had said (on these boards) shortly before I submitted that contract that I couldn't understand why DVD wasn't taking BLT contracts since the average resale price at the time was almost $100 less than their direct price.  It appears that my timing was just a little off.
> 
> After seeing Disney snatch up almost everything BLT less than $145 recently (the time to buy was summer), we decided to revisit RIV since we actually liked it a bit more than BLT - but had reservations about the resale restrictions.  After speaking with a DVC guide, the direct deal was just too hard to pass up:
> 
> 1) paid $177 a point for RIV ($18 discount)
> 2) Disney paid my closing costs
> 3) Disney gave us 2020 points for only two months of maintenance fees
> 4) UY is automatically UY of master contract - March for us - and we get another allotment of points then
> 5) Let us charge the entire cost on our Disney Visa spread over 60 days with three charges and 6 months no interest to pay for each.  So about 8 months to pay with no interest
> 6) Now blue card members which we weren't with our other resale contract
> 7) Had our points in literally 2 hours from time of giving 'thumbs up' to DVC guide
> 8) Already have a week booked at RIV next June.  First time no kids.
> 
> Yes, we obviously paid more - but in the end felt it was worth it. Disney was working hard to earn my business.
> 
> Good luck.


They just called me to offer me the 2020 points for only Decembers dues as well as paying closing costs for us.  It was worth the 65 extra per point to go direct for those reasons alone, they nearly made up for the cost difference.   We passed ROFR for 200 pts (99 a point) for OKW on 11/12 and have yet to receive estoppel from Disney, or closing documents. I just emailed the direct rep back to add on the direct points.  He said they would be available for me to use Tuesday.  I love the resale savings but seriously, the mind games and stress that go along with it are not for me.  Now I have 325 pts at OKW (if I ever get to close on this dang resale), he matched my use year, and we will have 800 pts to use this coming year with another 325 coming in June.  Really hard to turn down the direct deals right now, they did everything to win our business with it!


----------



## Mouse511

Sandisw said:


> The person paid $177...that was $18 off the $195 price.


Guess I should have checked the math...


----------



## cindybelle90

gskywalker said:


> Question for you, how was fidelity in terms of service?  The agent I am dealing with takes over 24 hours to respond to any message I send.


I didn’t deal with Fidelity that much. Took about a day to get in contact with the agent to submit the offer. I left him a voicemail and then called him back the next day. Once the offer was submitted, things went very quickly from there. Offer was accepted same day and we received contract documents the next day. The day after the contract was signed by the sellers it was sent to ROFR. I would say a day turnaround is probably average for Fidelity. Good luck to you!


----------



## cindybelle90

Ruttangel said:


> Just an update as I haven’t been on the site much.
> I haven’t had the closing documents yet due to health issue of the people I’m buying from.
> Also, my DH and I are currently suffering with Covid, so we are not really pushing much for the documents. We just want to know we will be fit and healthy soon.
> Thanksgiving wishes to my US friends, I wish you good health.


Sending you well wishes!!


----------



## Sandisw

Theta said:


> And how does one get the $18?  How many points would this be?



It is for 150 to 199.  I am not sure if it is for members or new buyers too.


----------



## BonesMello

DVCbie-Jeebies said:


> Could you ask your broker or look up their name on the Orange County site? I don’t have link but would be helpful to know if this price was from a non-USA seller. Thanks!!!!


I'll see what I can do for you.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

There are a few that I wasn't able to add but would love to, if you guys wouldn't mind please reposting using the handy dandy tool on page 1 of this thread   

I also wanted to wish @Ruttangel a speedy recovery! May I ask where you live (I am honestly just curious) ?


----------



## Dale-n-Chip

Heckuva deal showed up so we jumped on it, even though it's a different UY.  Will the ROFR gods smile on us this time?

dale-n-chip---$100-$23716-230-OKW(E)-Apr-0/19, 123/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 11/30


----------



## Sandisw

Dale-n-Chip said:


> Heckuva deal showed up so we jumped on it, even though it's a different UY.  Will the ROFR gods smile on us this time?
> 
> dale-n-chip---$100-$23716-230-OKW(E)-Apr-0/19, 123/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 11/30



Are those 123 for 2020 banked 2019? Or actual 2020? If they are 2020, I’d ask them to bank for you since they will expire by April 1st if not banked by end of day...unless you plan to use them.


----------



## Ginamarie

Dale-n-Chip said:


> Heckuva deal showed up so we jumped on it, even though it's a different UY.  Will the ROFR gods smile on us this time?
> 
> dale-n-chip---$100-$23716-230-OKW(E)-Apr-0/19, 123/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 11/30



great deal if it goes through!!


----------



## BonesMello

DVCbie-Jeebies said:


> Could you ask your broker or look up their name on the Orange County site? I don’t have link but would be helpful to know if this price was from a non-USA seller. Thanks!!!!


Well, the question has been answered... they're from New Jersey.  SO... out of country theory is tossed out the window.


----------



## BonesMello

Bing Showei said:


> How about their address? Did that sound American, Canadian, British, or German?


Just FYI, I finally got their address... they're Americans from New Jersey.


----------



## Dale-n-Chip

Sandisw said:


> Are those 123 for 2020 banked 2019? Or actual 2020? If they are 2020, I’d ask them to bank for you since they will expire by April 1st if not banked by end of day...unless you plan to use them.



Done!  We will have to get used to a November banking deadline if this goes through.  We are spoiled with our January deadline and June UY!  Thanks for the heads up, @Sandisw.


----------



## Cupcake232

Dale-n-Chip said:


> Heckuva deal showed up so we jumped on it, even though it's a different UY.  Will the ROFR gods smile on us this time?
> 
> dale-n-chip---$100-$23716-230-OKW(E)-Apr-0/19, 123/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 11/30


Wow! Fingers crossed this one makes it


----------



## SBurk13

We passed!! First time owners already itching to add on. We can’t wait for our first trip home!



sburk13---$110-$8680-70-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 70/20, 70/21, 70/22- sent 11/10, passed 11/30


----------



## Ginamarie

SBurk13 said:


> We passed!! First time owners already itching to add on. We can’t wait for our first trip home!
> 
> 
> 
> sburk13---$110-$8680-70-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 70/20, 70/21, 70/22- sent 11/10, passed 11/30


Yay- Congratulations!!


----------



## CCV

landed another small VGF contract...

CCV---$158-$11058-63-VGF-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 126/21, 63/22-international seller- sent 11/25, passed 11/30


----------



## JaxLee

pangyal said:


> Updated!
> 
> There are a few that I wasn't able to add but would love to, if you guys wouldn't mind please reposting using the handy dandy tool on page 1 of this thread
> 
> I also wanted to wish @Ruttangel a speedy recovery! May I ask where you live (I am honestly just curious) ?


Sorry about that, thanks for putting in all the effort to make this available to everyone.  Think it should be in correct format now.

JaxLee---$139-$29975-200-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 11/17, passed 11/26


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

Is it me or has Disney recently been pumping out these ROFR decisions faster than normal?


----------



## MrWonderful

Crazy fast - Ours was just 1 week recently.


----------



## Dale-n-Chip

M:SpilotISTC12 said:


> Is it me or has Disney recently been pumping out these ROFR decisions faster than normal?



Our last one was a FOUR DAY turnaround.  Submitted Sunday, taken Thursday.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

M:SpilotISTC12 said:


> Is it me or has Disney recently been pumping out these ROFR decisions faster than normal?


Yes... but then taking forever for estoppel (today is day 24 since we passed ROFR and just waiting for the next step).  
But at least you know if it's yours or if you need to go fishing again .


----------



## ScubaCat

Dwar9739 said:


> $146-$25135-160 BLT October-160/20 160/21 160/22. Sent 11/13 Passed 11/24
> International sale.





macman123 said:


> $103-$17144-150 SSR Aug-150/20 150/21 150/22. Sent 11/21 Taken 11/25
> $103-$17144-150 SSR Aug-150/20 150/21 150/22. Sent 11/21 Taken 11/25
> 
> At least it was quick! Yes, two contracts





JaxLee said:


> $139-$29,975-200-BLT-APR-0/19, 0/20, 400/21, 200/22-Seller pays MF '20- Buyer pays MF '21, Buyer pays closing cost. sent 11/17, passed 11/26
> 
> Woohoo.  per our broker the deal went through. So excited to be a first time DVC member and at our favorite location.  G-d bless and have a great holiday weekend.



If I quoted you above, could you please reformat your string so it can go on the list?

Sorry @macman123 that yours got taken (at $103 for SSR!  Crazy.)  We'd still love to have the data points, though, if you could reformat them real quick! 

[I would've posted this sooner but I was busy using @pangyal's points at OKW now that I finally cracked her dvcmember.com password.   ]


----------



## JaxLee

ScubaCat said:


> If I quoted you above, could you please reformat your string so it can go on the list?
> 
> Sorry @macman123 that yours got taken (at $103 for SSR!  Crazy.)  We'd still love to have the data points, though, if you could reformat them real quick!
> 
> [I would've posted this sooner but I was busy using @pangyal's points at OKW now that I finally cracked her dvcmember.com password.   ]



JaxLee reposted earlier today with correct string at 9:49 am.


----------



## CCV

CCV said:


> CCV---$97-$21107-200-SSR-Aug-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays closing costs- sent 11/20


Well, a SSR contract actually cleared ROFR...really wasn't expecting it to pass...I must be living right 

CCV---$97-$21107-200-SSR-Aug-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays closing costs- sent 11/20, passed 11/30


----------



## Ladylotus

CCV said:


> Well, a SSR contract actually cleared ROFR...really wasn't expecting it to pass...I must be living right
> 
> CCV---$97-$21107-200-SSR-Aug-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays closing costs- sent 11/20, passed 11/30


So happy for you - and such a great price at that!  This news is very heartening for me as my SSR contract was submitted on 11/23.  I'm obsessing now, checking my email numerous times a day and it's only been one week.


----------



## macman123

Macman123 - $103-$16150-150 SSR Aug-150/20 150/21 150/22. Sent 11/21 Taken 11/25
Macman123 - $103-$16150-150 SSR Aug-150/20 150/21 150/22. Sent 11/21 Taken 11/25


----------



## I Run Long

Finally!  It is so nice to actually see a SSR contract pass.  Congratulations!!!



CCV said:


> Well, a SSR contract actually cleared ROFR...really wasn't expecting it to pass...I must be living right
> 
> CCV---$97-$21107-200-SSR-Aug-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays closing costs- sent 11/20, passed 11/30


----------



## Junior-Beto

Junior-Beto---$108-$17933-160-AKV-Jun-0/19, 125/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 10/13, passed 12/1


----------



## ScubaCat

macman123 said:


> Macman123 - $103-$16150-150 SSR Aug-150/20 150/21 150/22. Sent 11/21 Taken 11/25
> Macman123 - $103-$16150-150 SSR Aug-150/20 150/21 150/22. Sent 11/21 Taken 11/25



You're doing it the hard way! Did the link not work for you?  It's in the very first post in this thread. Please do let me know if you're having trouble with it. Occasionally it doesn't work from an office or certain location with a web filter.


----------



## Luvears

M:SpilotISTC12 said:


> Is it me or has Disney recently been pumping out these ROFR decisions faster than normal?


Seems so... I'm still waiting... sent 11/4


----------



## Jsbiv5

We’re shocked to report we’ve passed ROFR after just shy of 2 weeks and a holiday in between...Quite the welcome surprise! Good luck to all still waiting!

Jsbiv5---$98-$21390-210-AKV-Dec-25/19, 210/20, 210/21, 210/22-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 11/17, passed 11/30


----------



## Lorana

Jsbiv5 said:


> We’re shocked to report we’ve passed ROFR after just shy of 2 weeks and a holiday in between...Quite the welcome surprise! Good luck to all still waiting!
> 
> Jsbiv5---$98-$21390-210-AKV-Dec-25/19, 210/20, 210/21, 210/22-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 11/17, passed 11/30


What a fantastic deal, too!


----------



## MICKIMINI

MICKIMINI---$74-$3367-30-HH-Oct-0/19, 60/20, 30/21, 30/22- sent 12/1 

Finally, the last piece of the puzzle for our snowbird trips!  This will give us either 2-3 nights in a 1 BR (w/ banking) or 5 nights in a Studio (unbelievable) at HHI on our drive to WDW from NH.  We are still three years out, however this was a perfect contract.   The End!


----------



## Jsbiv5

Lorana said:


> What a fantastic deal, too!


Thank you! We are very excited about it and look forward to going there soon!


----------



## Ginamarie

MICKIMINI said:


> MICKIMINI---$74-$3367-30-HH-Oct-0/19, 60/20, 30/21, 30/22- sent 12/1
> 
> Finally, the last piece of the puzzle for our snowbird trips!  This will give us either 2-3 nights in a 1 BR (w/ banking) or 5 nights in a Studio (unbelievable) at HHI on our drive to WDW from NH.  We are still three years out, however this was a perfect contract.   The End!


This is similar to what I’m looking for but Feb use year and slightly more points.
I really want to stay at HHI!


----------



## disneykim17

Ginamarie said:


> This is similar to what I’m looking for but Feb use year and slightly more points.
> I really want to stay at HHI!


Good Morning, just saw a listing for a 50 pt. HH contract June UY on DVCStore.


----------



## Ginamarie

disneykim17 said:


> Good Morning, just saw a listing for a 50 pt. HH contract June UY on DVCStore.


I need February and around 50 points- no rush though. I’m just waiting for the right one to pop up.


----------



## I Run Long

Jsbiv5 said:


> We’re shocked to report we’ve passed ROFR after just shy of 2 weeks and a holiday in between...Quite the welcome surprise! Good luck to all still waiting!
> 
> Jsbiv5---$98-$21390-210-AKV-Dec-25/19, 210/20, 210/21, 210/22-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 11/17, passed 11/30



Wow - this gives me some hope with our AKV contract.  We're still waiting for news on ROFR at $100/pt.


----------



## Luvears

Curious- When Disney buys back contracts, do they resell the in tact contract or put the points into an aggregate pool for subject property and use year?


----------



## Ginamarie

Luvears said:


> Curious- When Disney buys back contracts, do they resell the in tact contract or put the points into an aggregate pool for subject property and use year?



they resell the points at their (higher) prices.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Luvears said:


> Curious- When Disney buys back contracts, do they resell the in tact contract or put the points into an aggregate pool for subject property and use year?



I believe they changed the rules in the past few years and can now change UYs.  I believe they have always been able to break apart into different groupings of points, i.e. a 250 pt. contract could be split into a 100 pt, and 3 50 pt. contracts, etc.


----------



## disneyland fan

First time DVC buyer here. I’m fascinated by the variety of response times in this thread. Just curious what should be expected for turn around this month.  My offer was just submitted to Disney yesterday. Will they more than likely try to process ROFR more quickly to get them done before Christmas or will they more likely wait until after?


----------



## MICKIMINI

disneyland fan said:


> First time DVC buyer here. I’m fascinated by the variety of response times in this thread. Just curious what should be expected for turn around this month.  My offer was just submitted to Disney yesterday. Will they more than likely try to process ROFR more quickly to get them done before Christmas or will they more likely wait until after?


I had a contract submitted yesterday as well.  I made an offer in the morning and had a deposit and both parties signed paperwork by last night. I expect an answer within two weeks.  ROFR seems the easy part right now. 

I have two OKW contracts that passed three weeks ago and I'm still waiting for the seller to submit his paperwork.  The closing agent finally got back to me yesterday apologizing for the fact that the seller has three other contracts to get notarized.  I've sold quite a few contracts and it takes about 15 minutes at the bank to get the paperwork signed.  It's free.  Mail USPS or ship UPS or FEDEX.  Done.  He is a US citizen...


----------



## disneyland fan

thanks for the insight! I’d love to know one way or the other in two weeks! Crossing my fingers...


----------



## macman123

macman123---$103-$17144-150-SSR-Aug-150/20, 150/21, 150/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 11/21, taken 11/25
macman123---$103-$17144-150-SSR-Aug-150/20, 150/21, 150/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 11/21, taken 11/25


----------



## ddubaynavarro

MICKIMINI said:


> I had a contract submitted yesterday as well.  I made an offer in the morning and had a deposit and both parties signed paperwork by last night. I expect an answer within two weeks.  ROFR seems the easy part right now.
> 
> I have two OKW contracts that passed three weeks ago and I'm still waiting for the seller to submit his paperwork.  The closing agent finally got back to me yesterday apologizing for the fact that the seller has three other contracts to get notarized.  I've sold quite a few contracts and it takes about 15 minutes at the bank to get the paperwork signed.  It's free.  Mail USPS or ship UPS or FEDEX.  Done.  He is a US citizen...


I passed rofr for okw nearly a month ago and still havent received estoppel or closing docs either. International seller though. Wondering if there are other issues happening. I have a june use year so concerned 2020 points may need banked by the end of this month?


----------



## MICKIMINI

ddubaynavarro said:


> I passed rofr for okw nearly a month ago and still havent received estoppel or closing docs either. International seller though. Wondering if there are other issues happening. I have a june use year so concerned 2020 points may need banked by the end of this month?


You have until the end of January to bank.  Has the closing agent given you a reason for the delay?  I've bought from three Canadians and it was a breeze...depending on the country of residence, getting to the embassy might be the issue.  Your contract should give you a close by date and details on what happens if either party doesn't fulfill their obligations.


----------



## EatMoreVeg

ddubaynavarro said:


> I passed rofr for okw nearly a month ago and still havent received estoppel or closing docs either. International seller though. Wondering if there are other issues happening. I have a june use year so concerned 2020 points may need banked by the end of this month?



If you haven’t received estoppel or closing documents, the delay is likely on Disney. The title company needs to receive estoppel before it can prepare closing documents. I would reach out to the title company to see why the delay.


----------



## ddubaynavarro

MICKIMINI said:


> You have until the end of January to bank.  Has the closing agent given you a reason for the delay?  I've bought from three Canadians and it was a breeze...depending on the country of residence, getting to the embassy might be the issue.  Your contract should give you a close by date and details on what happens if either party doesn't fulfill their obligations.


Ok, thank you so much! I will take a look at the contract, they just told me it would "close in december" when I asked about the estoppel. I think these folks are in the UK so that very well could be an issue for getting somewhere. This contract had a lot of banked points so i really dont want to lose it!


----------



## MICKIMINI

ddubaynavarro said:


> Ok, thank you so much! I will take a look at the contract, they just told me it would "close in december" when I asked about the estoppel. I think these folks are in the UK so that very well could be an issue for getting somewhere. This contract had a lot of banked points so i really dont want to lose it!


I remember your posts early on asking lots of great questions.  You obviously did your homework, and losing those banked points devalues your contract.   You should get what you paid for.  Once you look at your contract, don't hesitate to contact the closing agent and be the "squeaky wheel".  It still takes weeks AFTER closing to get your points, so it's imperative you close ASAP.  Good luck!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

ddubaynavarro said:


> I passed rofr for okw nearly a month ago and still havent received estoppel or closing docs either. International seller though. Wondering if there are other issues happening. I have a june use year so concerned 2020 points may need banked by the end of this month?


It had been 24 days since passing ROFR - contacted my title company and they were like - wait - you passed?  Turns out Disney sent the ROFR pass and estoppel to the broker but not the title company.  So... now we have things moving again - woo hoo!  Docusign today!


----------



## ddubaynavarro

MICKIMINI said:


> I remember your posts early on asking lots of great questions.  You obviously did your homework, and losing those banked points devalues your contract.   You should get what you paid for.  Once you look at your contract, don't hesitate to contact the closing agent and be the "squeaky wheel".  It still takes weeks AFTER closing to get your points, so it's imperative you close ASAP.  Good luck!


Thank you so much for all of your help! I did look at the contract, it doesn't have a close by date, but in the body of the email that told me I passed ROFR, there was a note that said Disney is taking 30-45 days for estoppel. So I guess I may still be on track. I just have evil plans for all those banked points ***insert Ursula's evil plan laughter here***

Speaking of Ursula, thank you Ursulawantsyoursoul!  I will email them too


----------



## Luvears

Ginamarie said:


> they resell the points at their (higher) prices.


Well, that kinda goes without saying... I’ll rephrase-Do they sell the original contract- IE- 75 points or do they put them back in pool?


----------



## Luvears

disneyland fan said:


> First time DVC buyer here. I’m fascinated by the variety of response times in this thread. Just curious what should be expected for turn around this month.  My offer was just submitted to Disney yesterday. Will they more than likely try to process ROFR more quickly to get them done before Christmas or will they more likely wait until after?


I’ve been following and it’s been all over the place. I am noticing that with contracts they choose to take, Disney has been acting on within 1 week. Others pass in a week. Mine was sent 11/4 and still waiting.


----------



## Winston Wolf

MICKIMINI said:


> MICKIMINI---$74-$3367-30-HH-Oct-0/19, 60/20, 30/21, 30/22- sent 12/1
> 
> Finally, the last piece of the puzzle for our snowbird trips!  This will give us either 2-3 nights in a 1 BR (w/ banking) or 5 nights in a Studio (unbelievable) at HHI on our drive to WDW from NH.  We are still three years out, however this was a perfect contract.   The End!


Love that!  Great plan!


----------



## Winston Wolf

MICKIMINI said:


> You have until the end of January to bank.  Has the closing agent given you a reason for the delay?  I've bought from three Canadians and it was a breeze...depending on the country of residence, getting to the embassy might be the issue.  Your contract should give you a close by date and details on what happens if either party doesn't fulfill their obligations.


 agree.  Our Canadian sellers got their paperwork back before we did.


----------



## Einstein509

Luvears said:


> Well, that kinda goes without saying... I’ll rephrase-Do they sell the original contract- IE- 75 points or do they put them back in pool?


How does Disney sell the DVC rooms retail?  Could it be possible that they buy up points on resales, keep those points in a large account, then sell the rooms at retail, and use the points they have to "pay" DVC?

Just wondering how that works.  Maybe they don't sell all the points they ROFR on resales.


----------



## Luvears

Einstein509 said:


> How does Disney sell the DVC rooms retail?  Could it be possible that they buy up points on resales, keep those points in a large account, then sell the rooms at retail, and use the points they have to "pay" DVC?
> 
> Just wondering how that works.  Maybe they don't sell all the points they ROFR on resales.


I was wondering that too!


----------



## Eldon32

Disney owns at least 2.5% of each resort, that they rent out retail.

Plus they are allowed to rent out rooms not booked by DVC members 60 days before check-in. Membership receives revenue up to 2.5% of total resort costs for the year on this breakage - Disney keeps the rest.


----------



## I Run Long

I Run Long---$100-$18585-180-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 11/21, passed 12/3

After 3 attempts at SSR only to have them all taken, I finally passed with my first offer at AKV.  I thought for sure this would get taken.  I am soooooo excited, I can hardly contain myself.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

I Run Long said:


> I Run Long---$100-$18585-180-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 11/21, passed 12/3
> 
> After 3 attempts at SSR only to have them all taken, I finally passed with my first offer at AKV.  I thought for sure this would get taken.  I am soooooo excited, I can hardly contain myself.


I’ve been checking every day to see if you’ve heard back yet - YYAAAAAASSS!  So happy for you!  Great price!  Welcome Home!  Xoxo


----------



## Ginamarie

I Run Long said:


> I Run Long---$100-$18585-180-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 11/21, passed 12/3
> 
> After 3 attempts at SSR only to have them all taken, I finally passed with my first offer at AKV.  I thought for sure this would get taken.  I am soooooo excited, I can hardly contain myself.



yaaaaaaay! I’m so happy for you!
You got a great deal at a great resort. Now you can join me on the closings thread


----------



## I Run Long

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> I’ve been checking every day to see if you’ve heard back yet - YYAAAAAASSS!  So happy for you!  Great price!  Welcome Home!  Xoxo





Ginamarie said:


> yaaaaaaay! I’m so happy for you!
> You got a great deal at a great resort. Now you can join me on the closings thread



Thank you both!  I feel like seeing our names in the closing threads is kind of like seeing them in lights.  Can't wait for our first stay.


----------



## Sandisw

Luvears said:


> Well, that kinda goes without saying... I’ll rephrase-Do they sell the original contract- IE- 75 points or do they put them back in pool?



DVD can sell the points again in any size contract that they want,  So, if they pick up 75 points, they can turn around and sell those as any size contract they want and it doesn’t have to be to same buyer,  For example, I could buy 50 and you could be 25.


----------



## tiriggs1

tiriggs1---$124-$4822-30-AKV-Dec-0/19, 60/20, 30/21, 30/22- sent 11/20, passed 12/3


----------



## tiriggs1

tiriggs1 said:


> tiriggs1---$124-$4822-30-AKV-Dec-0/19, 60/20, 30/21, 30/22- sent 11/20, passed 12/3


 Excited that it passed... and so quickly


----------



## gskywalker

gskywalker said:


> gskywalker---$130-$33465-250-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 500/21, 250/22- sent 11/24
> 
> Yup I keep feeding the beast with my best deal yet, your're welcome Disney.  I was shocked, I offered a lowball offer to hopefully meet towards the middle of their $150 ask and they accepted my initial offer. I actually thought about upping the amount so there was a chance it would go through, but I will just hope to get lucky and that the ROFR beast is full of BLT sandwiches.



Apparently I have to correct, apparently the resale company is slow or signings were slow.  

gskywalker---$130-$33465-250-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 500/21, 250/22- sent 12/04

I noticed that my card hadn't been charged yet and so I followed up and found out.  Considering it is almost guaranteed it will be taken, it is a bit annoying but oh well, will have to wait a little bit longer to negotiate our next BLT contract.


----------



## gskywalker

Not sure why, but this one still shows as pending on the first page of the thread, so I will repost.

gskywalker---$140-$33600-240-BLT-Feb-0/19, 26/20, 480/21, 240/22-Seller Pays MF 2020, CC's- sent 11/2 taken 11/11


----------



## disneyland fan

disneyland fan---$150-$12503-75-CCV@WL-Sep-0/19, 75/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 12/2


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

I will try to update next week, but it might be around the 18th of December before I get to it, so please sit tight! That is, if @ScubaCat didn't use up all of the points from hacking my account...


----------



## jamie3631

jamie3631(seller)---$155-$10618-65-BWV-Oct-0/19, 106/20, 65/21, 65/22- sent 11/24, passed 12/3


----------



## KAngela

KAngela---$145-$50750-350-BLT-Oct-0/19, 345/20, 350/21, 350/22- sent 11/24, passed 12/3

If at first you don't succeed, *WELCOME HOME!!!!  *We're so stoked to take our first trip in 2021!!!


----------



## CCV

pangyal said:


> Updated!
> 
> I will try to update next week, but it might be around the 18th of December before I get to it, so please sit tight! That is, if @ScubaCat didn't use up all of the points from hacking my account...


Thanks again for all of the effort you put into keeping this updated....it continues to be a very helpful database


----------



## Vcorley1

Vcorley1---$87-$18679-200-BRV@WL-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 12/1

Christmas gift for my 3.5 year old daughter and newborn daughter who was born on Nov 7 this year! Also a present for my wife who carried our child during a crazy stressful time in our history! Here’s hoping we get a positive outcome by Christmas!!!


----------



## MrWonderful

KAngela said:


> KAngela---$145-$50750-350-BLT-Oct-0/19, 345/20, 350/21, 350/22- sent 11/24, passed 12/3
> 
> If at first you don't succeed, *WELCOME HOME!!!!  *We're so stoked to take our first trip in 2021!!!



Congratulations!
Did seller pay 20' and 21' dues? and Closing costs?  Your total amount does not seem to include those, so if so, good job on the negotiating! if not, then pangyal will have to courtesy-nag you, which is never good.  lol


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> Updated!
> 
> I will try to update next week, but it might be around the 18th of December before I get to it, so please sit tight! That is, if @ScubaCat didn't use up all of the points from hacking my account...


There were only about 200 nights left in a VGF grand villa, so you still should have some left


----------



## Luvears

Curious- Any recent buyers still waiting on ROFR beyond 30 days?  If so, can you share which resort and amount of points?  I am waiting on VGF100 points- double points. Thanks for the insights!


----------



## ddubaynavarro

Luvears said:


> Curious- Any recent buyers still waiting on ROFR beyond 30 days?  If so, can you share which resort and amount of points?  I am waiting on VGF100 points- double points. Thanks for the insights!


My ROFR came back after 5 days, now going on 30 days for estoppel/closing docs. Wonder if its slowing down on the rofr side again now too?


----------



## Ginamarie

ddubaynavarro said:


> My ROFR came back after 5 days, now going on 30 days for estoppel/closing docs. Wonder if its slowing down on the rofr side again now too?


I'll be pulling out my hair if the estoppel takes that long.  I'm on like 10 days now and hoping it comes this week.


----------



## disneykim17

Ginamarie said:


> I'll be pulling out my hair if the estoppel takes that long.  I'm on like 10 days now and hoping it comes this week.


We passed ROFR on 11/17 and still waiting for closing docs and the email from the broker said 2-3 weeks...tomorrow is week #3.


----------



## Ginamarie

disneykim17 said:


> We passed ROFR on 11/17 and still waiting for closing docs and the email from the broker said 2-3 weeks...tomorrow is week #3.



We had also heard 2-3 weeks.  The pain for me is that we're financing most of this purchase through our local bank, and originally applied for financing for a different contract that Disney took in ROFR.  We have to take that money this week because the application deadline will run out, so I'll be stuck paying interest on the loan before I even close.


----------



## Luvears

Luvears said:


> Curious- Any recent buyers still waiting on ROFR beyond 30 days?  If so, can you share which resort and amount of points?  I am waiting on VGF100 points- double points. Thanks for the insights!


Update- Title company contacing DVC as it's been over 30 days.


----------



## zakdavid

Finally passed!

zakdavid---$240-$13387-50-VGC-Sep-0/19, 100/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 10/13, passed 12/2


----------



## Luvears

zakdavid said:


> Finally passed!
> 
> zakdavid---$240-$13387-50-VGC-Sep-0/19, 100/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 10/13, passed 12/2


Congrats- Wow- that one took a while- VGC is so hard to come by- worth every penny!  Enjoy.


----------



## zakdavid

Luvears said:


> Congrats- Wow- that one took a while- VGC is so hard to come by- worth every penny!  Enjoy.


Yah i waited long enough to find this. So happy


----------



## ddubaynavarro

Luvears said:


> Curious- Any recent buyers still waiting on ROFR beyond 30 days?  If so, can you share which resort and amount of points?  I am waiting on VGF100 points- double points. Thanks for the insights!





Ginamarie said:


> I'll be pulling out my hair if the estoppel takes that long.  I'm on like 10 days now and hoping it comes this week.


MY CLOSING DOCS JUST ARRIVED!!!! WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## Ginamarie

ddubaynavarro said:


> MY CLOSING DOCS JUST ARRIVED!!!! WOOHOO!!!!


Me too


----------



## disneykim17

Ginamarie said:


> We had also heard 2-3 weeks.  The pain for me is that we're financing most of this purchase through our local bank, and originally applied for financing for a different contract that Disney took in ROFR.  We have to take that money this week because the application deadline will run out, so I'll be stuck paying interest on the loan before I even close.


That stinks...fingers crossed that you hear back real soon.


----------



## gisele2

ddubaynavarro said:


> MY CLOSING DOCS JUST ARRIVED!!!! WOOHOO!!!!





Ginamarie said:


> Me too



I am in my fifth week since I passed ROFR .... hope to ear soon.


----------



## Luvears

gisele2 said:


> I am in my fifth week since I passed ROFR .... hope to ear soon.


Estoppel timeline?  That is long. At least you know it passed


----------



## gisele2

Luvears said:


> Estoppel timeline?  That is long. At least you know it passed


Estopel last week, passed ROFR on November fourth.


----------



## Luvears

With a little nudge, finally got word of passing ROFR today. Not the deal of the century but fair and we really wanted VGF for our use year and around 100 ish points. Having a front loaded contract was appealing to us. Total includes points cost, closing costs + 2021 dues.
100 Points @170/point
$18,346 100/100 2019, 100/100 2020, 100/100 2021- sent 11/4, passed 12/8, off to estopple- quoted 2-3 weeks to get estoppel back and in turn closing documents remitted to us. I project to close by 1st to 2nd week in January- If we can get points by end of January I'd be very happy.


----------



## Dale-n-Chip

Dale-n-Chip said:


> Heckuva deal showed up so we jumped on it, even though it's a different UY.  Will the ROFR gods smile on us this time?
> 
> dale-n-chip---$100-$23716-230-OKW(E)-Apr-0/19, 123/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 11/30




HOLY CATS!!  WE PASSED!!

dale-n-chip---$100-$23716-230-OKW(E)-Apr-0/19, 123/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 11/30, passed 12/8

(We had them bank the 2020 points before the 11/30 deadline.)


----------



## gisele2

Dale-n-Chip said:


> HOLY CATS!!  WE PASSED!!
> 
> dale-n-chip---$100-$23716-230-OKW(E)-Apr-0/19, 123/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 11/30, passed 12/8
> 
> (We had them bank the 2020 points before the 11/30 deadline.)


Congrats !!!!


----------



## ValW

ValW---$135-$7275-50-BWV-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 50/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 11/25, passed 12/8


----------



## larry47591

larry47591---$64-$21860-330-HH-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 330/22- sent 12/8

This is our 3rd resale contract and 4th overall.  Would double our points almost from 335 to 665.  First contract outside Disney world.


----------



## ddubaynavarro

gisele2 said:


> I am in my fifth week since I passed ROFR .... hope to ear soon.


I was around that timeline too, then I complained one final time on here and......POOF!  Disney Magic!  They showed up in my email.  I didn't realize we had to get the docs notarized so wrangling my husband to get to the bank and get that done has been a chore!  But oh well they are on the way back!


----------



## macman123

macman123---$108-$16790-150-SSR-Aug-85/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/01 - passed 12/08


----------



## jomik1

macman123 said:


> macman123---$108-$16790-150-SSR-Aug-85/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/01 - passed 12/08


Hopefully, we'll hear soon on our SSR contract.  We sent one in on 11/18 and still waiting


----------



## disneyland fan

disneyland fan---$150-$12503-75-CCV@WL-Sep-0/19, 75/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 12/2, passed 12/8

Just got the news! Hoping for a quick and smooth closing!


----------



## gisele2

macman123 said:


> macman123---$108-$16790-150-SSR-Aug-85/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/01 - passed 12/08


Congrats ! so you are at 1150 ?


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

disneyland fan said:


> disneyland fan---$150-$12503-75-CCV@WL-Sep-0/19, 75/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 12/2, passed 12/8
> 
> Just got the news! Hoping for a quick and smooth closing!


Wow so fast - that's awesome!  Estoppel seems to be hit and miss for timing right now - may the force be with you.


----------



## My3kids1989

Wonder why estoppel is taking so long. It’s like ROFR was fast and estoppel is slow, and a few months ago it was the opposite.


----------



## macman123

gisele2 said:


> Congrats ! so you are at 1150 ?



I have another one waiting for ROFR for 150 too 

But yes 1150 at present, hopefully soon to be 1300.

Ive also put a bid in for another 200 pointer


----------



## Ginamarie

Dale-n-Chip said:


> HOLY CATS!!  WE PASSED!!
> 
> dale-n-chip---$100-$23716-230-OKW(E)-Apr-0/19, 123/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 11/30, passed 12/8
> 
> (We had them bank the 2020 points before the 11/30 deadline.)



Great deal- congratulations!!


----------



## Vcorley1

We passed ROFR!! To quote Home Alone, "Merry Christmas Harry!!! Happy Hanukah Marv!!!"

The girls are going to be soooooo excited! I am so pumped we got this in time for Christmas:

Vcorley1---$87-$18679-200-BRV@WL-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 12/1, passed 12/9




Vcorley1 said:


> Vcorley1---$87-$18679-200-BRV@WL-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 12/1
> 
> Christmas gift for my 3.5 year old daughter and newborn daughter who was born on Nov 7 this year! Also a present for my wife who carried our child during a crazy stressful time in our history! Here’s hoping we get a positive outcome by Christmas!!!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Vcorley1 said:


> We passed ROFR!! To quote Home Alone, "Merry Christmas Harry!!! Happy Hanukah Marv!!!"
> 
> The girls are going to be soooooo excited! I am so pumped we got this in time for Christmas:
> 
> Vcorley1---$87-$18679-200-BRV@WL-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 12/1, passed 12/9



Wow! Great price - you must be elated!  And didn’t have to wait long. Welcome Home and Happy Holidays!!


----------



## CCV

Wasn't sweating ROFR on Poly but did get word I passed today (only took a week)

CCV---$135-$22300-150-PVB-Dec-0/19, 300/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/2, passed 12/9


----------



## Ginamarie

Vcorley1 said:


> We passed ROFR!! To quote Home Alone, "Merry Christmas Harry!!! Happy Hanukah Marv!!!"
> 
> The girls are going to be soooooo excited! I am so pumped we got this in time for Christmas:
> 
> Vcorley1---$87-$18679-200-BRV@WL-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 12/1, passed 12/9


When I saw the price on this, I didn't think it was going to pass.
Congrats!  You got a steal!


----------



## Luvears

Luvears said:


> With a little nudge, finally got word of passing ROFR today. Not the deal of the century but fair and we really wanted VGF for our use year and around 100 ish points. Having a front loaded contract was appealing to us. Total includes points cost, closing costs + 2021 dues.
> 100 Points @170/point
> $18,346 100/100 2019, 100/100 2020, 100/100 2021- sent 11/4, passed 12/8, off to estopple- quoted 2-3 weeks to get estoppel back and in turn closing documents remitted to us. I project to close by 1st to 2nd week in January- If we can get points by end of January I'd be very happy.


Update- Strange, but estoppel went through later the same day as ROFR. Title company confirmed time stamps- not the norm, but it's how it all went down. On to closing docs!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Last night I took a look at brokers websites and see the inventory has really ticked up.  Deals might be coming!  (or not - who knows).


----------



## Vcorley1

Ginamarie said:


> When I saw the price on this, I didn't think it was going to pass.
> Congrats!  You got a steal!



That makes two of us! Never been so happy to hand someone $18K + out of my savings!


----------



## lovin'fl

Lovin'fl(seller)---$150-$4371-25-BWV-Aug-0/20, 40/21, 25/22- sent 11/25, passed 12/8

Lovin'fl(seller)---$150-$4454-25-BWV-Aug-0/20, 31/21, 25/22- sent 11/25, passed 12/8


----------



## MICKIMINI

macman123 said:


> I have another one waiting for ROFR for 150 too
> 
> But yes 1150 at present, hopefully soon to be 1300.
> 
> Ive also put a bid in for another 200 pointer


I'm surprised you even "hang around" with us anymore LOL!!


----------



## macman123

macman123---$108-$16790-150-SSR-Aug-152/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/02 - passed 12/09

Thats 1,300 now!


----------



## Lorana

Vcorley1 said:


> We passed ROFR!! To quote Home Alone, "Merry Christmas Harry!!! Happy Hanukah Marv!!!"
> 
> The girls are going to be soooooo excited! I am so pumped we got this in time for Christmas:
> 
> Vcorley1---$87-$18679-200-BRV@WL-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 12/1, passed 12/9


What a fantastic price!  And welcome home - the WL is the best WDW resort IMHO!  ;-)


----------



## MICKIMINI

Lorana said:


> What a fantastic price!  And welcome home - the WL is the best WDW resort IMHO!  ;-)


YOU are probably not far behind LOL!


----------



## mattburmeister

mattburmeister---$102-$24037-210-SSR-Dec-0/19, 233/20, 210/21, 210/22- sent 12/8 

4th time's the charm


----------



## Lorana

MICKIMINI said:


> YOU are probably not far behind LOL!


Ha ha ha!  I’m fighting the temptation of bidding on some of those small contracts out there!

okay, okay, I actually failed and did make an offer, but (thankfully for my finances), the seller was unwilling to negotiate down on price. ;-)


----------



## gisele2

mattburmeister said:


> mattburmeister---$102-$24037-210-SSR-Dec-0/19, 233/20, 210/21, 210/22- sent 12/8
> 
> 4th time's the charm


Here, some pixie dust


----------



## Ginamarie

Lorana said:


> Ha ha ha!  I’m fighting the temptation of bidding on some of those small contracts out there!
> 
> okay, okay, I actually failed and did make an offer, but (thankfully for my finances), the seller was unwilling to negotiate down on price. ;-)



I have one contract I've been eying, but it's not quite as many points as I want and I think it's still priced too high.  I'm waiting to see if it's still available at the end of the month since maybe the seller will be more reasonable with pricing.  Otherwise it's not meant to be.


----------



## OKWFan88

OKWFan88---$106-$9112-75-OKW(E)-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 12/10

First DVC contract.  I'm filled with nerves and random bursts of joy.


----------



## myth2001

myth2001---$117-$4003-25-AKV-Dec-0/19, 50/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 12/10 

Total newbie here, very interested in how everyone think of this price.   
Thinking of getting anther small contract at SSR or BLT, and wondering what is the current small contract premium.


----------



## Ginamarie

myth2001 said:


> myth2001---$117-$4003-25-AKV-Dec-0/19, 50/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 12/10
> 
> Total newbie here, very interested in how everyone think of this price.
> Thinking of getting anther small contract at SSR or BLT, and wondering what is the current small contract premium.


I think you have to look closely at how you want to use your points.  25 points at AKL is going to get you like two nights a year in a studio or four nights in a studio every other year.  It's not much. I don't really advise buying up a bunch of small contracts at different properties because you won't be able to combine the points until the seven month window.

There's a pretty good premium on small contract points- $10-20/point sometimes. So it's not a very economical option either.

I'm looking for a small contract at HH, but only because I plan on only going every other year, because the points are fairly inexpensive, and because I ONLY plan on using those points at HHI.  Otherwise, I'd only really look for small contract add-ons for properties and use years I already own (ie, I own 300 points at AKL with February use year, so if I add more AKL with February use year, it just increases the size of my contract and I can use all of those points at AKL at the 11 month mark).


----------



## myth2001

Ginamarie said:


> I think you have to look closely at how you want to use your points.  25 points at AKL is going to get you like two nights a year in a studio or four nights in a studio every other year.  It's not much. I don't really advise buying up a bunch of small contracts at different properties because you won't be able to combine the points until the seven month window.
> 
> There's a pretty good premium on small contract points- $10-20/point sometimes. So it's not a very economical option either.
> 
> I'm looking for a small contract at HH, but only because I plan on only going every other year, because the points are fairly inexpensive, and because I ONLY plan on using those points at HHI.  Otherwise, I'd only really look for small contract add-ons for properties and use years I already own (ie, I own 300 points at AKL with February use year, so if I add more AKL with February use year, it just increases the size of my contract and I can use all of those points at AKL at the 11 month mark).



Yes indeed one trip every 2 years is the plan.


----------



## gisele2

I know this is the ROFR tread , but closing documents just signed for my BCV contract !!!! Sooooo happy .
Planning my 2022 trip now.... 
And I swear not looking at any DVC resale sites... for now.


----------



## MrWonderful

I want gisele2 to adopt me for Christmas. 


(Congrats again!)


----------



## Ladylotus

myth2001 said:


> myth2001---$117-$4003-25-AKV-Dec-0/19, 50/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 12/10
> 
> Total newbie here, very interested in how everyone think of this price.
> Thinking of getting anther small contract at SSR or BLT, and wondering what is the current small contract premium.


Congratulations, this is a great price especially since you have banked points into 2020.  Small contracts are great for AKV as the points for a value studio are minimal and usually one must own there to be able to book them.  A value studio in AKV weekdays in November for example will cost 9 points/night.  The same night would cost 13 points (Standard, not Preferred) at SSR and 16 points (Standard) at BLT.  

Small contracts command a premium price to begin with.  When you then factor in the closing costs, the price per point jumps substantially.  My advice would be to familiarize yourself with the point charts of those other resorts for the time you would be vacationing to make sure a small contract makes sense.   My example above was more or less mid way between the lower end and higher end (with Christmas/Easter being even higher!).   

Good luck with ROFR and happy vacationing


----------



## Lorana

myth2001 said:


> myth2001---$117-$4003-25-AKV-Dec-0/19, 50/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 12/10
> 
> Total newbie here, very interested in how everyone think of this price.
> Thinking of getting anther small contract at SSR or BLT, and wondering what is the current small contract premium.


For a 25-point contract fully loaded this is actually a great price ($117/point).


----------



## ValW

ValW---$155-$8372-50-BLT-Aug-0/19, 50/20, 50/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 12/10
ValW---$155-$8372-50-BLT-Aug-0/19, 50/20, 50/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 12/10

Two separate contracts, same seller.  Broker put both contracts on one purchase agreement to reduce closing costs.  I divided the closing costs between both contracts and I will be paying MF '21 during closing.

Thanks to the person on this board who gave me the idea about one purchase agreement!


----------



## jimmyg0322

jimmyg0322---$147-$9839-60-BWV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 120/21, 60/22- sent 12/1, passed 12/8


----------



## jomik1

I THINK we passed ROFR!  Received our Buyer Closing Package from American Title.  They said we wouldn't have received the package if we didn't pass.  Have a call into our agent to find out the details of when it passed. Fingers crossed that all is good, and 4th time was the charm.  I'll post an updated string once I have all the details.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

jomik1 said:


> I THINK we passed ROFR!  Received our Buyer Closing Package from American Title.  They said we wouldn't have received the package if we didn't pass.  Have a call into our agent to find out the details of when it passed. Fingers crossed that all is good, and 4th time was the charm.  I'll post an updated string once I have all the details.


WOOT!  Yes if you received Closing info you should have both Passed ROFR and have Estoppel done too - you're cooking along!


----------



## myth2001

Ladylotus said:


> Congratulations, this is a great price especially since you have banked points into 2020.  Small contracts are great for AKV as the points for a value studio are minimal and usually one must own there to be able to book them.  A value studio in AKV weekdays in November for example will cost 9 points/night.  The same night would cost 13 points (Standard, not Preferred) at SSR and 16 points (Standard) at BLT.
> 
> Small contracts command a premium price to begin with.  When you then factor in the closing costs, the price per point jumps substantially.  My advice would be to familiarize yourself with the point charts of those other resorts for the time you would be vacationing to make sure a small contract makes sense.   My example above was more or less mid way between the lower end and higher end (with Christmas/Easter being even higher!).
> 
> Good luck with ROFR and happy vacationing



Thanks for the advice! Yes, I came in with a specific plan of acquiring enough points (100-125 points per trip) to be able to go one week every two years (most likely the last week of August).
Having stayed at AKL value studio, BLT studio and BWV this November, we decided we are fine with the relative small size of the AKL value studio, and really value the BLT location for MK days, also split stay was manageable. 
And yes I know I should never actually make my plan dependent on being able to book value. 
so AKL points for hope of stretching points, and SSR or BLT point for BLT.

Yes, the sunken cost of closing cost is unavoidable ... Just want to make sure I not paying too much for the small contract premium (which hopefully can be recovered if we sell).

PS regarding one time use points, I assume the 24 limit is per member? not per contract?
EDIT: found it, it is per member and can only be used inside 7 month window.


----------



## Sandisw

myth2001 said:


> Thanks for the advice! Yes, I came in with a specific plan of acquiring enough points (100-125 points per trip) to be able to go one week every two years (most likely the last week of August).
> Having stayed at AKL value studio, BLT studio and BWV this November, we decided we are fine with the relative small size of the AKL value studio, and really value the BLT location for MK days, also split stay was manageable.
> And yes I know I should never actually make my plan dependent on being able to book value.
> so AKL points for hope of stretching points, and SSR or BLT point for BLT.
> 
> Yes, the sunken cost of closing cost is unavoidable ... Just want to make sure I not paying too much for the small contract premium (which hopefully can be recovered if we sell).
> 
> PS regarding one time use points, I assume the 24 limit is per member? not per contract?
> EDIT: found it, it is per member and can only be used inside 7 month window.



Just to clarify about OTU, it is per membership, per UY.  So, an owner like me, who has two UYs...which is two memberships...can buy them for each one to be used in trips booked 7 months or less.


----------



## myth2001

Sandisw said:


> Just to clarify about OTU, it is per membership, per UY.  So, an owner like me, who has two UYs...which is two memberships...can buy them for each one to be used in trips booked 7 months or less.



That is interesting, thanks!
So someone with 2 contracts of the same UY will only get max 24 OTU, but someone with 2 contracts that have 2 different UY can get max 2*24 OTU?


----------



## Sandisw

myth2001 said:


> That is interesting, thanks!
> So someone with 2 contracts of the same UY will only get max 24 OTU, but someone with 2 contracts that have 2 different UY can get max 2*24 OTU?



Yes, because two different UYs are different memberships.  It’s like being two different owners,

When you own them, you can’t book one reservation across both.  You have to transfer, etc,  So, yes, you can get them, but your reservations would be separate and not combined.

Contracts never change number of points in them so anything like OTU, transferred points, and even add on contracts go into the membership and not into a contract.


----------



## jomik1

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> WOOT!  Yes if you received Closing info you should have both Passed ROFR and have Estoppel done too - you're cooking along!


I'm very curious to find out when this actually passed!


----------



## pangyal

pangyal---$116-$18970-155-RIV-Dec-0/19, 137/20, 155/21, 155/22-Seller pays '20 MF- sent 12/10

We have stayed at Riviera a few times and absolutely love it, but have been shut out now multiple times trying to book at seven months...so it seems easiest to just own there.


----------



## JGINPL

pangyal said:


> pangyal---$116-$18970-155-RIV-Dec-0/19, 137/20, 155/21, 155/22-Seller pays '20 MF- sent 12/10
> 
> We have stayed at Riviera a few times and absolutely love it, but have been shut out now multiple times trying to book at seven months...so it seems easiest to just own there.


Great Price on this!!


----------



## Ginamarie

pangyal said:


> pangyal---$116-$18970-155-RIV-Dec-0/19, 137/20, 155/21, 155/22-Seller pays '20 MF- sent 12/10
> 
> We have stayed at Riviera a few times and absolutely love it, but have been shut out now multiple times trying to book at seven months...so it seems easiest to just own there.


That's an amazing price!! 
I keep saying that I would buy Riviera resale if I could get it around $120/point.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Ginamarie said:


> That's an amazing price!!
> I keep saying that I would buy Riviera resale if I could get it around $120/point.


Can always put in for that price - no big deal if they say no - just a business transaction.  
@pangyal - do you mind saying what price it was listed at?


----------



## Ginamarie

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Can always put in for that price - no big deal if they say no - just a business transaction.
> @pangyal - do you mind saying what price it was listed at?


I may have been using this strategy on some HHI contracts today- lol.


----------



## pangyal

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Can always put in for that price - no big deal if they say no - just a business transaction.
> @pangyal - do you mind saying what price it was listed at?


Not at all. It was listed at $150. I offered $110, they countered at $125, I countered at $116 as the last attempt and we agreed on that price.


----------



## Mouse511

pangyal said:


> Not at all. It was listed at $150. I offered $110, they countered at $125, I countered at $116 as the last attempt and we agreed on that price.


Too bad none of my transaction attempts go this way - the last offer we made, the seller countered 1 dollar less than listed price......we moved on. Great Job & price!!


----------



## pangyal

Mouse511 said:


> Too bad none of my transaction attempts go this way - the last offer we made, the seller countered 1 dollar less than listed price......we moved on. Great Job & price!!


To be fair, anyone selling Riviera right now is probably more motivated for a quick sale than with other resorts...


----------



## gisele2

pangyal said:


> pangyal---$116-$18970-155-RIV-Dec-0/19, 137/20, 155/21, 155/22-Seller pays '20 MF- sent 12/10
> 
> We have stayed at Riviera a few times and absolutely love it, but have been shut out now multiple times trying to book at seven months...so it seems easiest to just own there.


Congrats, great price!


----------



## ScubaCat

Luvears said:


> With a little nudge, finally got word of passing ROFR today. Not the deal of the century but fair and we really wanted VGF for our use year and around 100 ish points. Having a front loaded contract was appealing to us. Total includes points cost, closing costs + 2021 dues.
> 100 Points @170/point
> $18,346 100/100 2019, 100/100 2020, 100/100 2021- sent 11/4, passed 12/8, off to estopple- quoted 2-3 weeks to get estoppel back and in turn closing documents remitted to us. I project to close by 1st to 2nd week in January- If we can get points by end of January I'd be very happy.


Could you please reformat that with the link in post #1 so it can go on the list?



Lorana said:


> What a fantastic price!  And welcome home - the WL is the best WDW resort IMHO!  ;-)



You're close... *second* best!   



pangyal said:


> pangyal---$116-$18970-155-RIV-Dec-0/19, 137/20, 155/21, 155/22-Seller pays '20 MF- sent 12/10
> 
> We have stayed at Riviera a few times and absolutely love it, but have been shut out now multiple times trying to book at seven months...so it seems easiest to just own there.


----------



## Lorana

ScubaCat said:


> You're close... *second* best!


HA!    And the first best is...?  (I feel like this could start a thread on its own... ;-) )


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lorana said:


> HA!    And the first best is...?  (I feel like this could start a thread on its own... ;-) )



ScubaCat often shares what the best one is.  It's incorrect of course.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Mouse511 said:


> Too bad none of my transaction attempts go this way - the last offer we made, the seller countered 1 dollar less than listed price......we moved on. Great Job & price!!



That's exactly how my last offer went!  I thought oh, what the heck I'll counter to that.  Their counter came back at full price.  And it wasn't like my original offer was truly a lowball.  Just list that your firm on price and be done with it I'd say.


----------



## ScubaCat

Lorana said:


> HA!    And the first best is...?  (I feel like this could start a thread on its own... ;-) )


BCV (obviously!)


KAT4DISNEY said:


> ScubaCat often shares what the best one is.  It's incorrect of course.


Reported


----------



## Lorana

ScubaCat said:


> BCV (obviously!)



I will grant that BCV has the best pool, hands down.  It's why I want Reflections!  BCV-style pool with WL-style theming (sort of).


----------



## jomik1

Found out we passed when we received our closing documents yesterday.  I guess that's one way to find out!!
It actually passed on 11/30 and the total came is less that anticipated, so overall it was good.

Jomik1---$103-$27453-250-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 11/18, passed 11/30


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

That's an awesome way to find out.   You Passed... and estoppel... and here are the closing documents - all in less than a month - woo hoo!!  Congrats!


----------



## pangyal

Updated


----------



## ScubaCat

Lorana said:


> I will grant that BCV has the best pool, hands down.  It's why I want Reflections!  BCV-style pool with WL-style theming (sort of).


After staying at CCV, I definitely am game to try Reflections if it ever does get built someday. (Reflections has a chance to push WL down to #3 if it takes second place!)


----------



## Ginamarie

ScubaCat said:


> After staying at CCV, I definitely am game to try Reflections if it ever does get built someday. (Reflections has a chance to push WL down to #3 if it takes second place!)


I am a huge fan of Ft Wilderness since we used to camp there every time we came to WDW. Reflections is entirely up my ally. I’m hopeful that they’ll start building again.


----------



## pinkxray

Pinkxray---$120-$4449-30-BWV-Oct-0/19, 60/20, 30/21, 30/22- sent 12/11

Hope I did this right. I included the $195 fee in the total too? 
I am so happy to have found this contract. I have been searching for a small BWV contract with an Oct. use year but the high prices scared me off. Hope everything goes smootly and we become BWV owners.

I told my 16 year old I was attempting to add on at BWV and how we would be able to walk to DHS. She said “Ugh, I don’t want to walk.”


----------



## gisele2

pinkxray said:


> told my 16 year old I was attempting to add on at BWV and how we would be able to walk to DHS. She said “Ugh, I don’t want to walk.”


Teenagers


----------



## E2ME2

pinkxray said:


> Pinkxray---$120-$4449-30-BWV-Oct-0/19, 60/20, 30/21, 30/22- sent 12/11
> 
> Hope I did this right. I included the $195 fee in the total too?
> I am so happy to have found this contract. I have been searching for a small BWV contract with an Oct. use year but the high prices scared me off. Hope everything goes smootly and we become BWV owners.
> 
> I told my 16 year old I was attempting to add on at BWV and how we would be able to walk to DHS. She said “Ugh, I don’t want to walk.”


Great Deal - and your teen will realize the benefit soon enough   
Most kids' brains are in a state of confusion from the age of 13 up until 25-30 !


----------



## MICKIMINI

pinkxray said:


> Pinkxray---$120-$4449-30-BWV-Oct-0/19, 60/20, 30/21, 30/22- sent 12/11
> 
> Hope I did this right. I included the $195 fee in the total too?
> I am so happy to have found this contract. I have been searching for a small BWV contract with an Oct. use year but the high prices scared me off. Hope everything goes smootly and we become BWV owners.
> 
> I told my 16 year old I was attempting to add on at BWV and how we would be able to walk to DHS. She said “Ugh, I don’t want to walk.”


CONGRATS!!   I saw this at 4 am the morning it was listed and DH said "nah, too small"...I'm glad a fellow disboarder got it!  What a steal!


----------



## Mouse511

pinkxray said:


> Pinkxray---$120-$4449-30-BWV-Oct-0/19, 60/20, 30/21, 30/22- sent 12/11
> 
> Hope I did this right. I included the $195 fee in the total too?
> I am so happy to have found this contract. I have been searching for a small BWV contract with an Oct. use year but the high prices scared me off. Hope everything goes smootly and we become BWV owners.
> 
> I told my 16 year old I was attempting to add on at BWV and how we would be able to walk to DHS. She said “Ugh, I don’t want to walk.”


You beat me to this one. Congrats!!

We were wondering if we were going to find out if someone from the DIS bought it!!


----------



## fordchevyguy

Not sure if you are interested in saying,   Which broker.   i never saw and am thinking I am missing a sight I should be looking at.

i am referring to the 30 pt BWV


----------



## eMoneyBug

pangyal said:


> Not at all. It was listed at $150. I offered $110, they countered at $125, I countered at $116 as the last attempt and we agreed on that price.



Is $116 the lowest known RIV resale price?


----------



## pinkxray

fordchevyguy said:


> Not sure if you are interested in saying,   Which broker.   i never saw and am thinking I am missing a sight I should be looking at.
> 
> i am referring to the 30 pt BWV



www.fidelityresales.com


----------



## gisele2

eMoneyBug said:


> Is $116 the lowest known RIV resale price?


good information on this thread :
https://www.disboards.com/threads/riviera-resale.3811755/
thanks to *i<3riviera *for the chart.


----------



## Ginamarie

pinkxray said:


> www.fidelityresales.com


Of course I put in an offer through fidelity on Friday morning and haven’t heard a peep about it!
DVCStore always gets back to me within an hour or two tops.


----------



## gskywalker

Ginamarie said:


> Of course I put in an offer through fidelity on Friday morning and haven’t heard a peep about it!
> DVCStore always gets back to me within an hour or two tops.



My latest try was through Fidelity and they didn't get back for a while(I think it was 5 days).  She said it was because she hadn't received a response from the seller yet. My question to her would be, why would it prevent you from sending a message thanks for the offer, I will let you know when I receive a response to your offer from the seller.   Its less annoying though than a few agents who told me that if I want to get a DVC contract I need to pay more as I will never get a contract past ROFR unless I pay top dollar.


----------



## Ginamarie

gskywalker said:


> My latest try was through Fidelity and they didn't get back for a while(I think it was 5 days).  She said it was because she hadn't received a response from the seller yet. My question to her would be, why would it prevent you from sending a message thanks for the offer, I will let you know when I receive a response to your offer from the seller.   Its less annoying though than a few agents who told me that if I want to get a DVC contract I need to pay more as I will never get a contract past ROFR unless I pay top dollar.



I’m used to traditional real estate where the brokers give you almost too many updates sometimes!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Ginamarie said:


> Of course I put in an offer through fidelity on Friday morning and haven’t heard a peep about it!
> DVCStore always gets back to me within an hour or two tops.



They do not work on weekends.


----------



## gskywalker

Ginamarie said:


> I’m used to traditional real estate where the brokers give you almost too many updates sometimes!



I have only ever bought one house, 20 years ago brand new from a builder so I don't have a lot of experience with real estate agents but its the most basic of customer service, especially when so much business can be gained through word of mouth in a business like this.


----------



## Sandisw

Ginamarie said:


> Of course I put in an offer through fidelity on Friday morning and haven’t heard a peep about it!
> DVCStore always gets back to me within an hour or two tops.



I don’t believe they are open on weekends. if they didn’t have info before they closed, that could be why. It’s one reason I don’t even look at their site anymore.


----------



## I Run Long

gskywalker said:


> My latest try was through Fidelity and they didn't get back for a while(I think it was 5 days).  She said it was because she hadn't received a response from the seller yet. My question to her would be, why would it prevent you from sending a message thanks for the offer, I will let you know when I receive a response to your offer from the seller.   Its less annoying though than a few agents who told me that if I want to get a DVC contract I need to pay more as I will never get a contract past ROFR unless I pay top dollar.



My one and only attempt with Fidelity wasn't the greatest either.  I found I had to call them to get a repsonse.  Keep in mind that their listings aren't exactly up-to-date either.  I put an SSR offer in in mid-October which got taken on ROFR.  Fidelity never told me - I found out when I was doing my online banking and noticed my deposit was credited back to my credit card.  I quickly emailed and asked whether my offer had in fact got taken by Disney.  No answer back.  Incidentally that same contract is still listed as available today!  I would call them to put in the offer rather than email instead - that's really the only way you'll get a response.


----------



## Bruggok

gskywalker said:


> My latest try was through Fidelity and they didn't get back for a while(I think it was 5 days).  She said it was because she hadn't received a response from the seller yet. My question to her would be, why would it prevent you from sending a message thanks for the offer, I will let you know when I receive a response to your offer from the seller.   Its less annoying though than a few agents who told me that if I want to get a DVC contract I need to pay more as I will never get a contract past ROFR unless I pay top dollar.


I too expect a prompt acknowledgement of offer received, along with expected timeline (e.g. With your offer made now on Friday after end of business, I expect a response from seller sometime before end of business next Wednesday). Something like that. I don't want a call; an email will suffice.


----------



## macman123

I have been buying again:

macman123---$105-$11210-100-SSR-Aug-100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/14
macman123--- $95$15910-160-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/14
macman123---$114-$9620-80-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 80/22- sent 12/14
macman123---$158-$25990-160-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/14


----------



## Nautiquelfe

Nautiquelfe said:


> Just got word from the title company that our contract closed today 11/6.  In total it took 51 days from the time rofr was submitted until closing.  I know there are many that like details, I will update when our new points become available in our existing DVC account.



The new points were loaded into our existing DVC account on 12/9.  Wish everyone waiting the best of luck over the holiday season.  Hopefully many of you will get the news you are hoping for.

Detailed Timeline:
9/13/20-Submitted Offer to Broker
9/14/20-Offer accepted 
9/16/20- Submitted for ROFR
10/29/20- Passed ROFR
11/6/20- Closed on Contract
12/9/20- Access to points on DVC Website


----------



## mikekearneynd

mikekearneynd---$158-$24470-150-VGF-Dec-158/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/11
Seller pays 2020 dues.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## macman123

And I forgot the last one
macman123---$117-$24100-200-SSR-Aug-400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 12/14


----------



## Lorana

macman123 said:


> I have been buying again:
> 
> macman123---$105-$11210-100-SSR-Aug-100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/14
> macman123--- $95$15910-160-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/14
> macman123---$114-$9620-80-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 80/22- sent 12/14
> macman123---$158-$25990-160-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/14





macman123 said:


> And I forgot the last one
> macman123---$117-$24100-200-SSR-Aug-400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 12/14


So if all these pass, you'll be at 2000?


----------



## macman123

Lorana said:


> So if all these pass, you'll be at 2000?



2000 exactly on the nose. Not bad considering I had 0 points in March this year.......

I had to work it out so it got to exactly 2000........

1990 or 2010 would have driven me insane.


----------



## Ladylotus

macman123 said:


> 2000 exactly on the nose. Not bad considering I had 0 points in March this year.......
> 
> I had to work it out so it got to exactly 2000........
> 
> 1990 or 2010 would have driven me insane.


Wow!  You must have some pretty big trips planned


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

macman123 said:


> 2000 exactly on the nose. Not bad considering I had 0 points in March this year.......
> 
> I had to work it out so it got to exactly 2000........
> 
> 1990 or 2010 would have driven me insane.


----------



## ScubaCat

macman123 said:


> And I forgot the last one
> macman123---$117-$24100-200-SSR-Aug-400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 12/14


I THOUGHT something was missing!   I kept thinking... "only 4 more??"


----------



## gisele2

macman123 said:


> I have been buying again:
> 
> macman123---$105-$11210-100-SSR-Aug-100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/14
> macman123--- $95$15910-160-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/14
> macman123---$114-$9620-80-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 80/22- sent 12/14
> macman123---$158-$25990-160-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/14


You are on fire


----------



## sethschroeder

eMoneyBug said:


> Is $116 the lowest known RIV resale price?



To clarify though you are missing 2019 points at this point. So if this was over the summer and a loaded contract you would be expecting $122-$124 range for the "value" of those missing points being added back in if you paid for MFs this year. Without MFs which you likely could get waived it would be more like $130-$132.



Ginamarie said:


> Of course I put in an offer through fidelity on Friday morning and haven’t heard a peep about it!
> DVCStore always gets back to me within an hour or two tops.





Ginamarie said:


> I’m used to traditional real estate where the brokers give you almost too many updates sometimes!



Make sure you are calling, sure throw something in online but call and ask to speak to the listing agent.

Can't say I ever just emailed by real estate agent. I either called or texted him on a regular basis over the multiple houses we have bought and sold. Also difference is you are your own real estate agent going to the listing agent. Your agent you hire is not just sending an email and then waiting (unless they are a bad agent IMO). The listing agent at Fidelity is not your real estate agent they are the agent for the seller.


----------



## Lorana

macman123 said:


> 2000 exactly on the nose. Not bad considering I had 0 points in March this year.......
> 
> I had to work it out so it got to exactly 2000........
> 
> 1990 or 2010 would have driven me insane.


Wow!  Good for you!  

And, yeah, I hear you about that.  I picked up some odd-numbered contracts and have ended up with my total ending in a "1."  My husband says that's not a good enough reason to spend the money to pick up a 49-point direct contract.  ;-)


----------



## macman123

ScubaCat said:


> I THOUGHT something was missing!   I kept thinking... "only 4 more??"



Haha


----------



## Cabius

Lorana said:


> Wow!  Good for you!
> 
> And, yeah, I hear you about that.  I picked up some odd-numbered contracts and have ended up with my total ending in a "1."  My husband says that's not a good enough reason to spend the money to pick up a 49-point direct contract.  ;-)


I'm sorry that you're married to a monster. <3


----------



## Luvears

Update: $170-$18346-100-VGF-Dec-100/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 11/4, passed 12/7 

Add'l details:
*Front loaded w. double points. Buyer did not pay for '19 or '20 dues- only '21. Estopple went through later same day. Closing documents sent 12/8.  Both parties signed and off to recording deed.


----------



## RanDIZ

RanDIZ---$140-$15379-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 79/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/16


----------



## Luvears

RanDIZ said:


> RanDIZ---$140-$15379-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 79/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/16


Any CCV accepted offer under $145 in the 100 point range is solid! Congrats.


----------



## RanDIZ

Thanks. I've been stalking for awhile. I was torn between CCV and POLY. I just stayed at CCV for the first time last week and fell in love with it. Never stayed at POLY but walked through last week and grabbed a dole whip. I might look to add a small one on at POLY if the price is right.


----------



## Luvears

RanDIZ said:


> Thanks. I've been stalking for awhile. I was torn between CCV and POLY. I just stayed at CCV for the first time last week and fell in love with it. Never stayed at POLY but walked through last week and grabbed a dole whip. I might look to add a small one on at POLY if the price is right.


Poly unique for so many reasons.  CCV benefit is options w. rooms if that is important to you.  We own at CCV too- it truly feels like an escape yet so close to MK- you'll love this contract


----------



## kelsey2020

kelsey2020 ---$123-$10,417--75--OKW(E)--June--75/19, 75/20, 75/21, 75/22--sent 12/16


----------



## kelsey2020

Let's try this again...

kelsey2020---$123-$10417-75-OKW(E)-Jun-75/19, 75/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 12/16


----------



## andeesings

Lorana said:


> I will grant that BCV has the best pool, hands down.  It's why I want Reflections!  BCV-style pool with WL-style theming (sort of).


This is why I’m holding out hope Reflections is built. I’d buy a small direct contract for sure.


----------



## sethschroeder

andeesings said:


> This is why I’m holding out hope Reflections is built. I’d buy a small direct contract for sure.



I am not really sure the location is that great with Reflections but that is not changing. If they stick to boats how long is the boat ride from there? Then how long is bussing and what resorts are they have to partner up with (WL, REF, FW all on same bus?)


----------



## Ginamarie

sethschroeder said:


> I am not really sure the location is that great with Reflections but that is not changing. If they stick to boats how long is the boat ride from there? Then how long is bussing and what resorts are they have to partner up with (WL, REF, FW all on same bus?)


It’s between FW and WL, so similar boat times to those.

I can’t imagine they would put all the buses together.FW and WL have their own buses now, so they’re not going to add another resort and then combine all the buses.


----------



## sethschroeder

Ginamarie said:


> FW and WL have their own buses now



When did this start? WL seems to always shared with FW or Contemporary it seems. Sorry and to clarify yes now during COVID it might be dedicated but I am talking about normal times prior to shutdown and what it will likely get back to.


----------



## Sandisw

sethschroeder said:


> When did this start? WL seems to always shared with FW or Contemporary it seems. Sorry and to clarify yes now during COVID it might be dedicated but I am talking about normal times prior to shutdown and what it will likely get back to.



I have stayed at both BLT and WL and I never shared buses to the parks when we were there in the morning.  We only once shared a ride back between WL and CR, and that was mid afternoon.

Other than that, we had dedicated buses. So, not sure because it was summer time?


----------



## sethschroeder

Sandisw said:


> I have stayed at both BLT and WL and I never shared buses to the parks when we were there in the morning.  We only once shared a ride back between WL and CR, and that was mid afternoon.
> 
> Other than that, we had dedicated buses. So, not sure because it was summer time?



I haven't stayed directly there (have visited but always come/go either by boat or Lyft) but when I was looking at buying CCV and searching it seemed there was lots of comments about shared busses.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sethschroeder said:


> When did this start? WL seems to always shared with FW or Contemporary it seems. Sorry and to clarify yes now during COVID it might be dedicated but I am talking about normal times prior to shutdown and what it will likely get back to.



WL has always had it's own direct bus to MK.  Epcot was usually shared with FW.  DHS and AKV it varied over our years of stays and I think is more dependent on time of day and number of guests they need to accommodate.
Boats to MK have been their own and direct for both WL and FW for quite awhile.  Difficult to say if they'd add Reflections to the FW - I'd guess so.


----------



## Bruggok

After 3 strikeouts, 4th time's the charm (although the price was not so great). Looks like DVD's ROFR staff is back at work.

Bruggok---$145-$25059-160-BLT-Dec-0/19, 160/20, 160/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 12/7, passed 12/17


----------



## jkmdds4osu

jkmdds4osu---$170-$36281-200-VGF-Aug-100/19, 12/20, 200/21- sent 12/11


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Saw a post on a dvc Facebook group that Disney won’t be looking at contracts until the new year (think it was 1/4), think that’s true?


----------



## larry47591

larry47591---$64-$21860-330-HH-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 330/22- sent 12/8, passed 12/17

Just heard back. Now the long wait till April to close.


----------



## RanDIZ

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Saw a post on a dvc Facebook group that Disney won’t be looking at contracts until the new year (think it was 1/4), think that’s true?



My contract was sent to ROFR yesterday and the email said Disney notified the broker that due to reductions in staffing, the process could take 45-60 days rather than the usual 30 day rule. No exact date was given.


----------



## mattburmeister

mattburmeister---$102-$24037-210-SSR-Dec-0/19, 233/20, 210/21, 210/22- sent 12/8, passed 12/17

Looks like it really is 4 times a charm


----------



## kelsey2020

larry47591 said:


> larry47591---$64-$21860-330-HH-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 330/22- sent 12/8, passed 12/17
> 
> Just heard back. Now the long wait till April to close.



Is it common for it to take 4 months to go from ROFR passing to closing and getting points?


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

kelsey2020 said:


> Is it common for it to take 4 months to go from ROFR passing to closing and getting points?


No.  I mean, it's "Covid time" but even then 3-4 months from Sent to ROFR to point in account is more typical.  
Visit the Closing Time thread and you can see some examples.
Here's the end of the thread - you can see someone yesterday's total time was under 3 months.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time.3392820/page-388
That said, I'm at 2.5 months so far and haven't closed yet (but getting close I think)


----------



## larry47591

kelsey2020 said:


> Is it common for it to take 4 months to go from ROFR passing to closing and getting points?


No sorry it’s a delayed closing set for April


----------



## MICKIMINI

MICKIMINI---$74-$3367-30-HH-Oct-0/19, 60/20, 30/21, 30/22- sent 12/1, passed 12/17 

 HHI for WDW roadtrippin retirement plan!


----------



## gskywalker

gskywalker---$130-$33465-250-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 500/21, 250/22- sent 12/04 taken 12/18

Another one bites the dust.  I think that means they have taken 3 out of 3 for me(might have been 4 can't remember now).  Disney loves to eat their blts


----------



## pangyal

pangyal---$114-$27965-235-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 241/21, 235/22- sent 12/17


----------



## Ladylotus

Ladylotus---$98-$11186-100-SSR-Sep-0/19, 93/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 11/23, passed 12/8

Yippee - finally found out today even though it passed on the 8th! Good grief - 10 days of unnecessary anxiety


----------



## E2ME2

pangyal said:


> pangyal---$114-$27965-235-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 241/21, 235/22- sent 12/17


$114 for BCV - Great Price ! Good luck with ROFR.  I haven't seen any BCV taken for a while.......


----------



## E2ME2

Ladylotus said:


> Ladylotus---$98-$11186-100-SSR-Sep-0/19, 93/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 11/23, passed 12/8
> 
> Yippee - finally found out today even though it passed on the 8th! Good grief - 10 days of unnecessary anxiety


That's a good deal for SSR right now.
Congratulations!


----------



## Ginamarie

MICKIMINI said:


> MICKIMINI---$74-$3367-30-HH-Oct-0/19, 60/20, 30/21, 30/22- sent 12/1, passed 12/17
> 
> HHI for WDW roadtrippin retirement plan!


That’s great- trying to bid on HHI points myself but the sellers haven’t been budging on prices and I don’t want to pay $85+/point. Patience is hard!


----------



## MICKIMINI

Ginamarie said:


> That’s great- trying to bid on HHI points myself but the sellers haven’t been budging on prices and I don’t want to pay $85+/point. Patience is hard!


I agree it is so hard to wait when you know what you want!  I have been casually looking for a small (under 50) Oct HHI which is definitely a "unicorn" and it popped up early one morning.  I need it to plan out that 4-5 week trip starting at HHI, so I have to have the 11 month advantage and then move to BRV and OKW.

I get up a bit after 4 am and DH around 5 am...that gives me time to "shop" LOL!  I've found nearly all my deals at that hour before anyone else scoops them up.   I give DH a few minutes to drink coffee and then spring it on him!

Closing costs are higher in SC, so more reason to shoot for a lower price on HHI.  It will show up when you least expect it!


----------



## SherylLC

pangyal said:


> pangyal---$114-$27965-235-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 241/21, 235/22- sent 12/17


Great price! You're my hero!


----------



## MICKIMINI

E2ME2 said:


> That's a good deal for SSR right now.
> Congratulations!


Are you packed??  Two weeks and two days.....yippee for you!


----------



## Theta

E2ME2 said:


> $114 for BCV - Great Price ! Good luck with ROFR.  I haven't seen any BCV taken for a while.......



I agree!


----------



## Theta

pangyal said:


> pangyal---$114-$27965-235-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 241/21, 235/22- sent 12/17



Oh my gosh! Super! Will you share what the asking price was on this and your initial offer? 

I have made a few low ball offers (higher than this) and the sellers did not even bite. This was months ago and their properties are still for sale.


----------



## Ginamarie

MICKIMINI said:


> I agree it is so hard to wait when you know what you want!  I have been casually looking for a small (under 50) Oct HHI which is definitely a "unicorn" and it popped up early one morning.  I need it to plan out that 4-5 week trip starting at HHI, so I have to have the 11 month advantage and then move to BRV and OKW.
> 
> I get up a bit after 4 am and DH around 5 am...that gives me time to "shop" LOL!  I've found nearly all my deals at that hour before anyone else scoops them up.   I give DH a few minutes to drink coffee and then spring it on him!
> 
> Closing costs are higher in SC, so more reason to shoot for a lower price on HHI.  It will show up when you least expect it!


I have Feb use year, and I need around 50-75 points. DVC Store has had a 34 point contract for awhile now but it’s not enough points and I don’t want to have to buy another 25 point contract and get stuck with closing costs twice.
Three contracts went up on DVCResaleMarket last week but at $93 a point. I bid on them but the seller won’t even get back to me on the offer. I also found a 65 point contract on Fidelity but again like $85/point and they wouldn’t negotiate. The right one will come along, just not yet.


----------



## MVPJEFF106

I just came across this thread and now am worried Disney will take the contract we just signed today.  We signed today for $92/pt on 200pts @ SSR.  160/2020, 200/2021, 200/2022.   Seems odds are against us now.  We currently own 160pts at SSR which we bought for $77/pt in 2016 so I didn't think $92 was all that bad but now these contracts seem much higher.


----------



## Ginamarie

MVPJEFF106 said:


> I just came across this thread and now am worried Disney will take the contract we just signed today.  We signed today for $92/pt on 200pts @ SSR.  160/2020, 200/2021, 200/2022.   Seems odds are against us now.  We currently own 160pts at SSR which we bought for $77/pt in 2016 so I didn't think $92 was all that bad but now these contracts seem much higher.


You never know! Disney can’t take them all.
They’ve been on a kick with Saratoga contracts under $100 (they took my 300 point offer at $97 last month), but I saw some other contracts slip through at lower prices. If it goes through, you got yourself a great deal.


----------



## twinmom108

Twinmom108--$65-$10425-150-HH-Sept-141/20, 150/21, 150/22, Sent 12/18


----------



## MVPJEFF106

Ginamarie said:


> You never know! Disney can’t take them all.
> They’ve been on a kick with Saratoga contracts under $100 (they took my 300 point offer at $97 last month), but I saw some other contracts slip through at lower prices. If it goes through, you got yourself a great deal.



I sure hope so!  Crossing my fingers.  We booked for November 2021 and were short points due to only being allowed to borrow 50% from 2022.  So I figured I would just buy another contract with the same use year and not have to worry about borrowing again.


----------



## poofyo101

gskywalker said:


> gskywalker---$130-$33465-250-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 500/21, 250/22- sent 12/04 taken 12/18
> 
> Another one bites the dust.  I think that means they have taken 3 out of 3 for me(might have been 4 can't remember now).  Disney loves to eat their blts


Very odd. I sent one to ROFR the same exact day as you. Same Resort. Same Use Year. 200 points. More loaded. Lower price per point and it passed ROFR.


----------



## Ginamarie

poofyo101 said:


> Very odd. I sent one to ROFR the same exact day as you. Same Resort. Same Use Year. 200 points. More loaded. Lower price per point and it passed ROFR.



it’s so crazy- I wonder if it depends on which person at DVC is reviewing the file and what their mood is that day.


----------



## pangyal

macman123 said:


> I have been buying again:
> 
> macman123---$105-$11210-100-SSR-Aug-100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/14
> macman123--- $95$15910-160-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/14
> macman123---$114-$9620-80-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 80/22- sent 12/14
> macman123---$158-$25990-160-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/14



This is an epic post.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

I had to skip a few...please use the page one tool and repost, I would love to add you all!

HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYONE!!!


----------



## pangyal

Theta said:


> Oh my gosh! Super! Will you share what the asking price was on this and your initial offer?
> 
> I have made a few low ball offers (higher than this) and the sellers did not even bite. This was months ago and their properties are still for sale.


Actually, this was already priced really low, somewhere in the low $130s if I recall...so this was my first and only offer. I'm not sure it has a chance as the only one close to it this quarter was taken, but I am looking to basically swap our BWV for BCV if possible with minimal financial outlay (cue @ScubaCat saying "I Told You So" in 3....2....1....) .


----------



## jkips

Jkips---$80-$107151-1224-AUL-Jun-0/19, 2448/20, 1224/21, 1224/22-Subsidized dues- sent 12/14


----------



## jkips

I’ve never heard of an Aulani contract being taken in ROFR from Disney but I’m a little concerned about this one.   If they are ever going to take one I feel like this would be i  — banked points, subsidized dues and a low contract price of $80/pt.   It’s also a guaranteed week at the Aulani for a week that would now cost more points than what is stated in the original contract.


----------



## Ginamarie

jkips said:


> I’ve never heard of an Aulani contract being taken in ROFR from Disney but I’m a little concerned about this one.   If they are ever going to take one I feel like this would be i  — banked points, subsidized dues and a low contract price of $80/pt.   It’s also a guaranteed week at the Aulani for a week that would now cost more points than what is stated in the original contract.


I don’t think I’ve seen them taking Aulani. That’s an epic sized contract though- hoping it goes through for you. We plan on using a lot of points for a big family trip to Aulani in 2022, and I’m afraid I’ll be shopping Aulani contracts once we get back from Hawaii.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Aulani is still being sold direct; so I don’t imagine they’ll take it.


----------



## Mouse511

jkips said:


> Jkips---$80-$107151-1224-AUL-Jun-0/19, 2448/20, 1224/21, 1224/22-Subsidized dues- sent 12/14


Wow - just wow!!


----------



## Brianstl

pangyal said:


> Actually, this was already priced really low, somewhere in the low $130s if I recall...so this was my first and only offer. I'm not sure it has a chance as the only one close to it this quarter was taken, but I am looking to basically swap our BWV for BCV if possible with minimal financial outlay (cue @ScubaCat saying "I Told You So" in 3....2....1....) .


They should take another $4 a point off for what you do here.


----------



## Paul Stupin

jkips said:


> Jkips---$80-$107151-1224-AUL-Jun-0/19, 2448/20, 1224/21, 1224/22-Subsidized dues- sent 12/14


Wow. Huge contract and great price! Down the road, it’s size might make a resale difficult.


----------



## hobbes42

hobbes42---$99-$43623-400-OKW(E)-Jun-0/19, 269/20, 367/21, 400/22- sent 12/15

Updated:  Turns out the listing is not extended... error by the broker’s company.  Sale cancelled.


----------



## E2ME2

MICKIMINI said:


> Are you packed??  Two weeks and two days.....yippee for you!


Packing-in-process!
We're taking the autotrain, so we can pack our car to the gills !
I will still be the last-minute double-check add-something as I always do 
Tired of quarantining in cold weather - & looking forward to quarantining where it's warmer


----------



## MICKIMINI

E2ME2 said:


> Packing-in-process!
> We're taking the autotrain, so we can pack our car to the gills !
> I will still be the last-minute double-check add-something as I always do
> Tired of quarantining in cold weather - & looking forward to quarantining where it's warmer


CONGRATULATIONS on your first trip in retirement!!  I forget about the autotrain - from DC area, right?  No 50 lb per suitcase restrictions for you!   You can have coffee and listen to the birds sing from the balcony every, single morning...    ENJOY!


----------



## gskywalker

poofyo101 said:


> Very odd. I sent one to ROFR the same exact day as you. Same Resort. Same Use Year. 200 points. More loaded. Lower price per point and it passed ROFR.


That's sad....good for you, but sad for me.  We'll see if we have better luck with AKV at $92 a point


----------



## Bing Showei

macman123 said:


> I have been buying again:
> 
> macman123---$105-$11210-100-SSR-Aug-100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/14
> macman123--- $95$15910-160-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/14
> macman123---$114-$9620-80-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 80/22- sent 12/14
> macman123---$158-$25990-160-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/14





pangyal said:


> This is an epic post.


Or a quiet cry for help. I blame the lockdown.


----------



## poofyo101

gskywalker said:


> That's sad....good for you, but sad for me.  We'll see if we have better luck with AKV at $92 a point


hope it goes through. I also made an offer on that AKV but glad you got it!


----------



## gisele2

pangyal said:


> pangyal---$114-$27965-235-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 241/21, 235/22- sent 12/17


Hope it pass ROFR . What a price !!!!


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

HappyThoughtsTees---$180.59-$29767-160-VGC-Jun-0/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 12/17


----------



## Lorana

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> HappyThoughtsTees---$180.59-$29767-160-VGC-Jun-0/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 12/17


WOAH!  That is an awesome price for VGC! Congrats!


----------



## ValW

ValW---$110-$31367-270-BWV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 112/21- sent 12/18
ValW---$115-$27760-220-BWV-Aug-0/19, 332/20, 220/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 12/19

Total price includes 2021 dues (not sure about any credits yet from 2020).  I started the purchase of my first contract in August after I retired.  If these go through, I will have over 1,000 pts.  Hubby asked if this was enough.  I said "yes".


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Lorana said:


> WOAH!  That is an awesome price for VGC! Congrats!


We are so excited! But also very nervous for ROFR


----------



## Lorana

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> We are so excited! But also very nervous for ROFR


With VGC still being closed and DL Tower in the works, here's hoping they just let all VGC resales through!


----------



## macman123

Bing Showei said:


> Or a quiet cry for help. I blame the lockdown.



I said that 1000 points were enough. Just got another 1000!!!!


----------



## Luvears

Bing Showei said:


> Or a quiet cry for help. I blame the lockdown.


The 0 points in August 2021 for VGF contract has me perplexed... wasn't there a 50% borrowing rule in place against future years in Sept. 2020 which would have been the 11 mo booking window? How else can 2021's be depleted if Aug use year?  Just curious.


----------



## lovethesun12

Luvears said:


> The 0 points in August 2021 for VGF contract has me perplexed... wasn't there a 50% borrowing rule in place against future years in Sept. 2020 which would have been the 11 mo booking window? How else can 2021's be depleted if Aug use year?  Just curious.


Point transfer?


----------



## Sandisw

Luvears said:


> The 0 points in August 2021 for VGF contract has me perplexed... wasn't there a 50% borrowing rule in place against future years in Sept. 2020 which would have been the 11 mo booking window? How else can 2021's be depleted if Aug use year?  Just curious.



They were borrowed prior to the April restriction was put in place. For example, borrowed 2021 are good for trips Aug 2020 to July 2021.

An owner could have borrowed those points when booking last fall.  When the restriction went into place in April, they grandfathered all points already in that status,

I had a renter booked for Aug 2020 using Aug 2021 borrowed points.


----------



## Luvears

Sandisw said:


> They were borrowed prior to the April restriction was put in place. For example, borrowed 2021 are good for trips Aug 2020 to July 2021.
> 
> An owner could have borrowed those points when booking last fall.  When the restriction went into place in April, they grandfathered all points already in that status,
> 
> I had a renter booked for Aug 2020 using Aug 2021 borrowed points.


Ah! That's right... one could book an Aug 2020 trip as early as Sept 2019. All while being grandfathered before the borrowing restriction... makes sense!


----------



## gisele2

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> HappyThoughtsTees---$180.59-$29767-160-VGC-Jun-0/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 12/17


This is the lowest  price for VGC that I have seen since I follow this forum . Congrats


----------



## The Jackal

jkips said:


> I’ve never heard of an Aulani contract being taken in ROFR from Disney but I’m a little concerned about this one.   If they are ever going to take one I feel like this would be i  — banked points, subsidized dues and a low contract price of $80/pt.   It’s also a guaranteed week at the Aulani for a week that would now cost more points than what is stated in the original contract.


I don’t see them taking it. They usually do not buy resorts they are still selling, they usually get plenty of foreclosed contracts. Subsidized dues has to remain with the points, how do they resell them?  Good luck, that’s a great price.


----------



## Hjs33

jkips said:


> Jkips---$80-$107151-1224-AUL-Jun-0/19, 2448/20, 1224/21, 1224/22-Subsidized dues- sent 12/14


Last year I bought a fully loaded Aulani contract like yours for the same $80 price.  It wasn’t subsidized, but it did pass ROFR.  I’m sure at some level they will buy them back, but apparently it’s not $80.  So I think you’ll pass.

Great price on a subsidized contract by the way!


----------



## E2ME2

MICKIMINI said:


> CONGRATULATIONS on your first trip in retirement!!  I forget about the autotrain - from DC area, right?  No 50 lb per suitcase restrictions for you!   You can have coffee and listen to the birds sing from the balcony every, single morning...    ENJOY!


Thanks MICKIMINNI
I may have to post a TR, mini-documentary style, since we'll be in Orlando for 7 weeks total!


----------



## MICKIMINI

E2ME2 said:


> Thanks MICKIMINNI
> I may have to post a TR, mini-documentary style, since we'll be in Orlando for 7 weeks total!


Oh, PLEASE DO!!  I need to know all about it...three years from now LOL!


----------



## Jaydee51

Moderator, i'm not sure if i can post this here so i will leave to your discretion.

Magic Vacation Title's outlook server was hacked. 
Emails are being sent to clients this morning with files attached that request passwords.  
Please do not open attachments or download anything.  They are aware of the problem and working to remedy.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Jaydee51 said:


> Moderator, i'm not sure if i can post this here so i will leave to your discretion.
> 
> Magic Vacation Title's outlook server was hacked.
> Emails are being sent to clients this morning with files attached that request passwords.
> Please do not open attachments or download anything.  They are aware of the problem and working to remedy.



Yep, I've gotten 3 emails so far and my contract closed 4 months ago. I've been marking them as spam since it shows mismatched email addresses versus the name on the email.


----------



## Jaydee51

I am probably wrong, but i thought spoofing was just imitating the email address by disguising the name.  the email i received had a complete email chain with conversation i had with title company contact person regarding my contract. Is this consistent with spoofing or could it be full access to outlook server and its contents (e.g. attachments)?


----------



## Ginamarie

Jaydee51 said:


> I am probably wrong, but i thought spoofing was just imitating the email address by disguising the name.  the email i received had a complete email chain with conversation i had with title company contact person regarding my contract. Is this consistent with spoofing or could it be full access to outlook server and its contents (e.g. attachments)?


Yes, it sounds like they got full access to the email server.


----------



## moth72484

moth72484---$90-$18585-200-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 399/21, 200/22- sent 12/16 

I am sure it will get taken, but it was worth a shot.


----------



## Ginamarie

moth72484 said:


> moth72484---$90-$18585-200-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 399/21, 200/22- sent 12/16
> 
> I am sure it will get taken, but it was worth a shot.


Great deal, especially with the loaded points. I’ve seen a few SS contracts listed below $100/point, so if enough of them are going into ROFR, Disney can’t take all of them!


----------



## pinkxray

I





pangyal said:


> Pinkxray---$120-$4449-30-BWV-Oct-0/19, 60/20, 30/21, 30/22- sent 12/11



Update: just got an email from the broker that there was a mistake with the points on this contract. There are no 2019 points banked. I am still going to proceed because I think it’s a good price even without them but I’m starting to not get my hopes up with this contract. This is the second we have to sign the documents because the seller made a mistake .


----------



## MICKIMINI

pinkxray said:


> I
> 
> Update: just got an email from the broker that there was a mistake with the points on this contract. There are no 2019 points banked. I am still going to proceed because I think it’s a good price even without them but I’m starting to not get my hopes up with this contract. This is the second we have to sign the documents because the seller made a mistake .


I'm sorry you are dealing with this!  I agree it's a great price for a small contract and I'd continue with the contract if it were me.  Bad on the broker (I have a contract through them just passed ROFR) for not confirming all details on the contract!  Hopefully it will all shake out and your DD will have to "walk" all the way to the Studios with you LOL!


----------



## BugsPop

moth72484 said:


> moth72484---$90-$18585-200-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 399/21, 200/22- sent 12/16
> 
> I am sure it will get taken, but it was worth a shot.



We just grabbed a 200 at SSR as well, but you got yours at a much better price than we did.  We got ours at $98, and came loaded w/400 for 2021.  I’ll be following yours closely, as ours went to ROFR on 12/21.  Hoping both of ours get through!


----------



## Atinsley22

atinsley22---$115-$20357-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 259/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 12/22


----------



## poofyo101

Just received notice that I had a poly bought back sent on 12/15. So there it is. Poly is being bought back now.


----------



## Jaydee51

BugsPop said:


> We just grabbed a 200 at SSR as well, but you got yours at a much better price than we did.  We got ours at $98, and came loaded w/400 for 2021.  I’ll be following yours closely, as ours went to ROFR on 12/21.  Hoping both of ours get through!


Congrats of great deal. hopefully will go through!


----------



## MrWonderful

poofyo101 said:


> Just received notice that I had a poly bought back sent on 12/15. So there it is. Poly is being bought back now.



Would you mind sharing the specifics?


----------



## jbreen2010

We’re already struck with addonitis even though we have only been DVC owners for 2 months now.

I remembered that this threads formatting tool gets the passes and takens into an other site that charts out pricing by resort. Does anyone have a link to that site? It mentions it in the first post on this thread but I can’t find the site.

thank you!


----------



## gskywalker

gskywalker---$92-$25610-270-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 12/22

Instead of BLT(3 taken already) lets see if I have better luck with AKV.  The cool thing about it is it is 5 contracts set up in one sale(and closing fee).  I won't know till I close but I am hoping it means that the contracts will be split so that when we get older we can split this purchase and give contracts to each of our kids. As well if they are separate contracts then I could sell them as individual contracts to get the small point premiums.  I am surprised a reseller didn't try to get this contract for that purpose.  With all that said I still expect for it to be taken again by ROFR.


----------



## RanDIZ

poofyo101 said:


> Just received notice that I had a poly bought back sent on 12/15. So there it is. Poly is being bought back now.



Thats a quick turnaround for ROFR. And is this a sign for things to come with PVB or was the deal just too low for Diz to turn down?


----------



## Jaydee51

RanDIZ said:


> Thats a quick turnaround for ROFR. And is this a sign for things to come with PVB or was the deal just too low for Diz to turn down?


My two VGF contracts were taken in 10-12 days (entered rofr october when things were really slow) and my BRV contract took 6 weeks (entered rofr sept).  
When disney wants something, they act quickly! i suppose this is a good thing.


----------



## ValW

ValW---$155-$8372-50-BLT-Aug-0/19, 50/20, 50/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 12/12, taken 12/23
ValW---$155-$8372-50-BLT-Aug-0/19, 50/20, 50/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 12/12, taken 12/23

Sad these were taken, but now on the hunt for something else.


----------



## poofyo101

MrWonderful said:


> Would you mind sharing the specifics?


117 per point plus closing cost.


----------



## RanDIZ

poofyo101 said:


> 117 per point plus closing cost.



That was a great price! They weren't letting that slip through. Hopefully you find another.


----------



## poofyo101

RanDIZ said:


> That was a great price! They weren't letting that slip through. Hopefully you find another.


I’ve bought one cheaper before. Before they did not buy back poly. Now seems like they are.


----------



## LadybugsMum

poofyo101 said:


> I’ve bought one cheaper before. Before they did not buy back poly. Now seems like they are.



I wonder if it's because there aren't really any foreclosures happening right now and they're low on PVB points.


----------



## RanDIZ

Is there any rhyme or reason on how they keep stock of resort points? Do they wait for demand to come in or keep a minimum supply available for instant sales? Also, would they even buy resorts not sold out, i.e. RIV, CCV? Maybe if the price was right.


----------



## Sandisw

RanDIZ said:


> Is there any rhyme or reason on how they keep stock of resort points? Do they wait for demand to come in or keep a minimum supply available for instant sales? Also, would they even buy resorts not sold out, i.e. RIV, CCV? Maybe if the price was right.



What I have been told over the years, is that ROFR is meant to be vague and that when and how they decide things is different all the time,

The reasons and goals change.  They really don’t want things set in such a way that people know if I pay X, Y or Z at A, B, or C, it will pass.

Honestly, in the 11 years I have been. DVC member, it really seems that the number of ROFR recently is above average for such a short timeframe.

So, I think in some cases, they see what the need is and decide.  Other times, I think it’s random.

If I had to guess why they are taking a lot of SSR is to increase stock to sell direct at a cheaper price than RIV during the current state of affairs.  I am not sure that would have been the plan prior to Covid,

I do notice they let a few get through under $100 though so again, it makes no sense...unless it is on purpose so they can grab more points as buyers take more risks?

There is a reason many will say it’s a monkey and a dart board! Lol


----------



## Ginamarie

poofyo101 said:


> I’ve bought one cheaper before. Before they did not buy back poly. Now seems like they are.


Yeah I haven’t seen anything Poly going for under like $125/point lately, and even that is on the low side. I’m watching closely to see if things have changed on what their buying going into the new year.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

jbreen2010 said:


> We’re already struck with addonitis even though we have only been DVC owners for 2 months now.
> 
> I remembered that this threads formatting tool gets the passes and takens into an other site that charts out pricing by resort. Does anyone have a link to that site? It mentions it in the first post on this thread but I can’t find the site.
> 
> thank you!


Is this the site? https://www.dvcstats.com/#/resale-costs


----------



## CLE2WDW

ValW said:


> ValW---$155-$8372-50-BLT-Aug-0/19, 50/20, 50/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 12/12, taken 12/23
> ValW---$155-$8372-50-BLT-Aug-0/19, 50/20, 50/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 12/12, taken 12/23
> 
> Sad these were taken, but now on the hunt for something else.


Wow I’m personally shocked to see these were taken. It’s hard for me to believe people are lining up to buy BLT direct from Disney for $235 a point. Sorry for your bad luck.


----------



## ValW

CLE2WDW said:


> Wow I’m personally shocked to see these were taken. It’s hard for me to believe people are lining up to buy BLT direct from Disney for $235 a point. Sorry for your bad luck.




Thanks. I was very surprised.  I never thought these would get taken.  Goes to show you just never know.


----------



## RanDIZ

ValW said:


> Thanks. I was very surprised.  I never thought these would get taken.  Goes to show you just never know.



I thought the same thing. Are people really buying BLT direct in droves, so much that contracts are being taken?


----------



## I Run Long

The closing documents for our AKV resale purchase arrived today - Yay!  Is it ok to wait to send the funds until after the seller signs their closing documents?  I don't imagine much is going to happen until the New Year anyway.


----------



## RanDIZ

Our initial deposit was due 7 days after signing the contract. Then once it passed ROFR, we sent final money about 2 wks later.


----------



## Sandisw

RanDIZ said:


> I thought the same thing. Are people really buying BLT direct in droves, so much that contracts are being taken?



The other thing to remember is that owners who had expiring points were given an extension.  But, the points used for those extensions, since points were banked already, were ones owned by DVD/DVCM.

That could have been a lot of points and some of this is to replace them so they not only have points to sell, but to use for booking rooms for whatever reasons they may want.


----------



## jbreen2010

Flynn's Gal said:


> Is this the site? https://www.dvcstats.com/#/resale-costs



YES!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## RanDIZ

Sandisw said:


> The other thing to remember is that owners who had expiring points were given an extension.  But, the points used for those extensions, since points were banked already, were ones owned by DVD/DVCM.
> 
> That could have been a lot of points and some of this is to replace them so they not only have points to sell, but to use for booking rooms for whatever reasons they may want.



Good point. Completely makes sense.


----------



## Kickstart

Sandisw said:


> The other thing to remember is that owners who had expiring points were given an extension.  But, the points used for those extensions, since points were banked already, were ones owned by DVD/DVCM.
> 
> That could have been a lot of points and some of this is to replace them so they not only have points to sell, but to use for booking rooms for whatever reasons they may want.



Oh, wow....

So DVC is buying up contracts to offset the points extensions they granted?
That seems so expensive... especially for two small contracts... but maybe since 20' maintenance fees were covered by the buyer?

Does DVC have to disclose the total number of points they've granted extensions on and how they're "covering" those extensions?


----------



## Sandisw

Kickstart said:


> Oh, wow....
> 
> So DVC is buying up contracts to offset the points extensions they granted?
> That seems so expensive... especially for two small contracts... but maybe since 20' maintenance fees were covered by the buyer?
> 
> Does DVC have to disclose the total number of points they've granted extensions on and how they're "covering" those extensions?



My speculation is that could very well be part of all the ROFR.

And no, DVC does not have to share what they did with their own points. They made the decision to extend points for those impacted by the closure..which they didn’t have to do...along with a few other amendments.._all within their ability.


----------



## gskywalker

RanDIZ said:


> I thought the same thing. Are people really buying BLT direct in droves, so much that contracts are being taken?


It seems with the 3 they took from me, 3 they took from bruttok and all the rest.... That there are a lot of people looking to spend a ridiculous amount direct from Disney.  I haven't stayed there yet.  I just like the idea after fireworks not having to take Disney Transat with my daughter's wheel chair.  I will be ok with AK for $40-$50 less a point if I get my AKV contract through ROFR


----------



## RanDIZ

gskywalker said:


> It seems with the 3 they took from me, 3 they took from bruttok and all the rest.... That there are a lot of people looking to spend a ridiculous amount direct from Disney.  I haven't stayed there yet.  I just like the idea after fireworks not having to take Disney Transat with my daughter's wheel chair.  I will be ok with AK for $40-$50 less a point if I get my AKV contract through ROFR



Yea it would‘ve been nice to be that close to MK. Good luck with AKV. I own there and love every bit of it.


----------



## Lorana

I Run Long said:


> The closing documents for our AKV resale purchase arrived today - Yay!  Is it ok to wait to send the funds until after the seller signs their closing documents?  I don't imagine much is going to happen until the New Year anyway.


It is, and in fact I recommend doing that in case it takes the seller a long time to return documents. This way at least you can continue to earn interest on your money.  Just as the broker to notify you when the seller returns their documents and you’ll wire the money then.


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> Actually, this was already priced really low, somewhere in the low $130s if I recall...so this was my first and only offer. I'm not sure it has a chance as the only one close to it this quarter was taken, but I am looking to basically swap our BWV for BCV if possible with minimal financial outlay (cue @ScubaCat saying "I Told You So" in 3....2....1....) .


     

You know the old saying, right?  "Some people like to look at the big pool; others like to swim in it."  A wise person once said that.

Regarding the contract, BCV doesn't get bought back too much but there don't seem to be as many contracts either so maybe that's the reason.  I suspect that'll pass, though.  (Hope I don't have to eat my words on that..)


----------



## pinkxray

If there is an addendum to your contract (our listing had 2019 points listed but that was a mistake) does that start the process all over? Instead of ours being sent to ROFR 12/15 am I having to wait for another email that it has been sent again?


----------



## Niewoe

Niewoe---$110-$18100-160-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 8/21, 160/22-seller pays MF '21- sent 12/26

Thanks for this thread!!


----------



## ddubaynavarro

I Run Long said:


> The closing documents for our AKV resale purchase arrived today - Yay!  Is it ok to wait to send the funds until after the seller signs their closing documents?  I don't imagine much is going to happen until the New Year anyway.


I'm doing the same, and glad I did.....3 weeks later and the sellers still have not returned their documents. That's a lot of money to not have in my account for a month plus!  I just advised my title company and broker to tell me when seller returns their docs to wire the money.  Mine was an international seller and now the UK is shut down, so might be waiting even longer!


----------



## MICKIMINI

ddubaynavarro said:


> I'm doing the same, and glad I did.....3 weeks later and the sellers still have not returned their documents. That's a lot of money to not have in my account for a month plus!  I just advised my title company and broker to tell me when seller returns their docs to wire the money.  Mine was an international seller and now the UK is shut down, so might be waiting even longer!


I feel your pain!  I just went through that with two contracts and the seller took his sweet time.  It was way past the "drop dead" date so I threatened to walk and then FINALLY, the docs were received and we closed.  I still don't have the points yet.  They had my money for over a month.  

You are doing the right thing to hold onto your money until the broker receives the seller's docs!


----------



## ddubaynavarro

MICKIMINI said:


> I feel your pain!  I just went through that with two contracts and the seller took his sweet time.  It was way past the "drop dead" date so I threatened to walk and then FINALLY, the docs were received and we closed.  I still don't have the points yet.  They had my money for over a month.
> 
> You are doing the right thing to hold onto your money until the broker receives the seller's docs!


Yeah, I saw someone else's nightmare on another thread and waited! This seller wasn't responding to the broker and wouldnt send the docs back. Was that you? I'm sure it was. The guy had 4 contracts in limbo


----------



## MICKIMINI

ddubaynavarro said:


> Yeah, I saw someone else's nightmare on another thread and waited! This seller wasn't responding to the broker and wouldnt send the docs back. Was that you? I'm sure it was. The guy had 4 contracts in limbo


Yes, it was me!  I still don't have the deed or points but it has closed.  I don't have any idea what his actual "issue" was.  A lesson for me and anyone else who happened to be following along...12 resales bought and one bum seller, so statistically it doesn't happen often!  The broker was as frustrated as I was with two other buyers waiting.  

You can get the money to the broker in less than a day (wire or overnight ship).  I hope your contract moves along from here!  Patience isn't my strong point either LOL!


----------



## Ronaldo17

ddubaynavarro said:


> I'm doing the same, and glad I did.....3 weeks later and the sellers still have not returned their documents. That's a lot of money to not have in my account for a month plus!  I just advised my title company and broker to tell me when seller returns their docs to wire the money.  Mine was an international seller and now the UK is shut down, so might be waiting even longer!
> [/QUOTE
> 
> All the UK banks and financial sector are still open,along with solicitors, lawyers and the postal services, so the delay can only be the sellers.


----------



## ddubaynavarro

Thank you for that, then this really sucks.


----------



## hobbes42

hobbes42---$98.34-$52077-480-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 470/21, 480/22- sent 12/24

hobbes42---$97-$23904-220-OKW-Jun-0/19, 76/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 12/28

Trying again.


----------



## gisele2

gskywalker said:


> gskywalker---$92-$25610-270-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 12/22
> 
> Instead of BLT(3 taken already) lets see if I have better luck with AKV.  The cool thing about it is it is 5 contracts set up in one sale(and closing fee).  I won't know till I close but I am hoping it means that the contracts will be split so that when we get older we can split this purchase and give contracts to each of our kids. As well if they are separate contracts then I could sell them as individual contracts to get the small point premiums.  I am surprised a reseller didn't try to get this contract for that purpose.  With all that said I still expect for it to be taken again by ROFR.


Great price ! Congrats.


----------



## pangyal

poofyo101 said:


> Just received notice that I had a poly bought back sent on 12/15. So there it is. Poly is being bought back now.


I'm so sorry. I guess they have to start with somebody's, but I am sorry that it was you!

Would you mind possibly posting the formatted details in this thread? Since I don't recall Poly ever being bought back, I would love to have that data point- if it's not too much trouble


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

I'll start the new thread on January 1st. Get Yer Updates In !


----------



## Hootowl54

Hootowl54---$149-$15529-100-BCV-Sep-0/19, 34/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/22


----------



## eMoneyBug

jkips said:


> Jkips---$80-$107151-1224-AUL-Jun-0/19, 2448/20, 1224/21, 1224/22-Subsidized dues- sent 12/14



this is the biggest contract I’ve ever seen! I wanna say I saw it listed in 2019 when I was on the hunt for AUL and what a great price and it’s sub dues.  Your avg cost per point is gonna be super low nice!  Congrats


----------



## birchtree95

birchtree95---$133-$21990-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22- seller pays MF '21, sent 10/5, passed 11/2

I know I'm late to the game here, but I've been examining this thread a lot lately, and realized that every bit of information helps. 

I ended up with about $200 credit even after the '21 Dues were paid, very excited about that unexpected bonus!

Looking at the other contracts sent around the same time, it seems that some, nearly identical, are being taken, and some are passing. What's the logic these people use?


----------



## thebigman65

Hey All,

Hope everyone is staying safe!  I am a direct and resale member since 2009.  I am looking at getting another resale (BLT hopefully) and wanted to know about DVC Store.  Last time I went with DVC Resale Market and had a reasonably good experience.  Also, what brokers should I stay away from?

TIA!

ETA link:   www.dvcstore.com


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

thebigman65 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Hope everyone is staying safe!  I am a direct and resale member since 2009.  I am looking at getting another resale (BLT hopefully) and wanted to know about DVC Store.  Last time I went with DVC Resale Market and had a reasonably good experience.  Also, what brokers should I stay away from?
> 
> TIA!



The big thing probably is a broker that knows DVC and has the contract you like - ie skip the sellmytimeshare type broker.  There are quite a few qualified DVC brokers now.    Every single one will have it's bad experiences reported and it's good ones.  That's the one consistent thing I've seen in the 12 years I've been buying or watching resale.


----------



## CarolMN

thebigman65 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Hope everyone is staying safe!  I am a direct and resale member since 2009.  I am looking at getting another resale (BLT hopefully) and wanted to know about DVC Store.  Last time I went with DVC Resale Market and had a reasonably good experience.  Also, what brokers should I stay away from?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> ETA link:   www.dvcstore.com


The DVC Store is a sponsor of the DIS DVC Forums.   They have an excellent reputation.   Were I buying or selling, I would not hesitate to use them.  

As @KAT4DISNEY posted, there are several reputable brokers out there.  Pick the one with the best contract for you.   Good luck!


----------



## thebigman65

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The big thing probably is a broker that knows DVC and has the contract you like - ie skip the sellmytimeshare type broker.  There are quite a few qualified DVC brokers now.    Every single one will have it's bad experiences reported and it's good ones.  That's the one consistent thing I've seen in the 12 years I've been buying or watching resale.





CarolMN said:


> The DVC Store is a sponsor of the DIS DVC Forums.   They have an excellent reputation.   Were I buying or selling, I would not hesitate to use them.
> 
> As @KAT4DISNEY posted, there are several reputable brokers out there.  Pick the one with the best contract for you.   Good luck!



Thank you!.  Just made an offer on a BLT contract.  We will see what happens.  I will post if accepted.


----------



## Snk5050

Snk5050---$108-$29700-250-AKV-Apr-0/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 12/29


----------



## ValW

ValW---$215-$29568-130-VGC-Dec-0/19, 260/20, 130/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 12/29

Since we live in Vegas, DH said I should own on both coasts!


----------



## smisale

closed last month $95 for 185 pt animal kingdom 17,575 plus closing costs
after waiting 3 weeks I called member services took 35 mins on hold but after that the points were in my account


----------



## TXN4Disney

Just in time for the new year... 


TXN4DISNEY---$142-$24340-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 106/21, 160/22- sent 12/30


----------



## smisale

Yes happy New year —-No Good riddance
2020 year this is only good thing that happened this year


----------



## CastAStone

pangyal said:


> I'm so sorry. I guess they have to start with somebody's, but I am sorry that it was you!
> 
> Would you mind possibly posting the formatted details in this thread? Since I don't recall Poly ever being bought back, I would love to have that data point- if it's not too much trouble


There were a few about 2.5 years ago. Then they stopped again. 


iheartglaciers said:


> I got my deposit back in the mail today (dated 2/23), so I guess Disney took it :-( I just emailed the broker to confirm





iheartglaciers said:


> They haven't really been ROFR'ing PVB contracts, but I saw this one on another message board the other day which made me nervous. She said her broker was shocked because they hadn't had a PVB taken in forever. I'm also surprised since it doesn't have most of the 2017 points, but I guess they needed that unit to combine with something they already had.
> 
> PVB, June (300) 2017 - 47, 2018 - 300, $128/pt, sent 1/23/18, TAKEN 2/16/18 - Fidelity





Rob Huff said:


> Rob Huff---$125-$19159-140-PVB-Dec-0/16, 280/17, 140/18, 140/19- sent 1/29, TAKEN 2/21
> 
> I'm not surprised -- the deal was almost too good to be true -- but I'm still disappointed.
> 
> Time to start all over again.





disneylovinfamilyof6 said:


> disneylovinfamilyof6---$134-$22592-160-PVB-Apr-0/17, 169/18, 160/19-Seller pays all CC- sent 2/1
> 
> Taken  Ugh - such a bummer!!!!! Glad our other Poly snuck through.
> 
> disneylovinfamilyof6---$134-$22592-160-PVB-Apr-0/17, 169/18, 160/19-Seller pays all CC- sent 2/1, taken 2/28
> 
> 
> On a positive note, we signed closing docs on our BCV add on today - that deal has moved lightening fast!


----------



## dbtex83

dbtex83---$102-$17106-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 230/21, 150/22- sent 12/30

Was tempted to try offering a little lower, but below $100 seems to be the ROFR danger zone for SSR right now.


----------



## thebigman65

TXN4Disney said:


> Just in time for the new year...
> 
> 
> TXN4DISNEY---$142-$24340-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 106/21, 160/22- sent 12/30


Nice contract.  Hopefully it goes through at $142!


----------



## RanDIZ

CastAStone said:


> There were a few about 2.5 years ago. Then they stopped again.



I'm sure PVB is on a "no buyback" list, but when deals like the ones you found in these past ROFR threads come to Disney's door, they aren't letting those slide.


----------



## poofyo101

pangyal said:


> I'm so sorry. I guess they have to start with somebody's, but I am sorry that it was you!
> 
> Would you mind possibly posting the formatted details in this thread? Since I don't recall Poly ever being bought back, I would love to have that data point- if it's not too much trouble


Just did it


----------



## poofyo101

poofyo101---$117-$31208-250-PVB-Dec-0/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22-seller pays mf' 20- sent 12/15, taken 12/23


----------



## Ssplashhmtn

Ssplashhmtn---$160-$20600-125-VGF-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 125/22-International Seller- sent 11/23, passed 12/3

Closed 12/18


----------



## gisele2

Ssplashhmtn said:


> Ssplashhmtn---$160-$20600-125-VGF-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 125/22-International Seller- sent 11/23, passed 12/3
> 
> Closed 12/18


That was fast, I am still waiting for the seller to sign the closing documents. It is been more than 2 weeks now.


----------



## Ssplashhmtn

gisele2 said:


> That was fast, I am still waiting for the seller to sign the closing documents. It is been more than 2 weeks now.



Sorry to hear that....2 weeks seems slow for a local seller....if it makes you feel any better, I have another contract that went to rofr in September, passed in October, and is still awaiting sellers paperwork.  They are international and apparently cannot get it notarized.


----------



## Sandisw

Ssplashhmtn said:


> Sorry to hear that....2 weeks seems slow for a local seller....if it makes you feel any better, I have another contract that went to rofr in September, passed in October, and is still awaiting sellers paperwork.  They are international and apparently cannot get it notarized.



In my area, banks have shut down again for indoor services without  appointments.  I had to notarize some things for a friend recently because she could not get an appointment for almost a week from her bank since people were not working on site,

It could be that holding it up.


----------



## gisele2

I did not wire the money yet after reading about *MICKIMINI *story.


----------



## culli

Culli - $140 – $37,437-250-BLT-Jun-0/20, 470/21, 250/22 – sent 12/31/20


----------



## gwylie

gwylie - $125 - $18,750 - 150 - BWV - October - 126/20, 150/21, 150/22 - Sent to Disney ROFR 12/29


----------



## gwylie

Very excited and can't wait!


----------



## culli

culli said:


> Culli - $140 – $37,437-250-BLT-Jun-0/20, 470/21, 250/22 – sent 12/31/20


I have to admit this is hard...when prices were really low during the earlier "recession" I tried to low ball and set a record at BWV for like $56 a pt when it would have passed ROFR at mid $60s...being an idiot I had 2 or 3 get eaten by the ROFR monster


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

culli said:


> I have to admit this is hard...when prices were really low during the earlier "recession" I tried to low ball and set a record at BWV for like $56 a pt when it would have passed ROFR at mid $60s...being an idiot I had 2 or 3 get eaten by the ROFR monster



Will it make you feel better that we got BWV for $50/pt in 2011?  Maybe yes?  I'm guessing not.   Also could have gotten OKW for $45 but decided the only additional we needed was the BWV. Silly me.


----------



## zummi525

Here i go again


Zummi525--- $160-$16000-100-BCV-Sep-24/20,100/21- sent 12/31/2020


----------



## culli

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Will it make you feel better that we got BWV for $50/pt in 2011?  Maybe yes?  I'm guessing not.   Also could have gotten OKW for $45 but decided the only additional we needed was the BWV. Silly me.


----------



## LadybugsMum

zummi525 said:


> Here i go again
> 
> 
> Zummi525--- $160-$16000-100-BCV-Sep-24/20,100/21- sent 12/31/24,



That's being sent really far in the future. I think you meant 12/31/20?


----------



## gwylie

I'm comfortable with the $125 a point for BWV.  They were asking $130 when I saw it, called the broker and said I was going to bid $120, he said they had called the day before and lowered to $125, so I instantly settled thinking since it was not a lowball that it would pass ROFR.  I hope I'm right.  Even if I paid $5 a point too much, I got the 126 banked points, and $5 x 150 pts spread out over 21 years is cheap in the end.


----------



## zummi525

LadybugsMum said:


> That's being sent really far in the future. I think you meant 12/31/20?


oops i guess I was working on my payment plan LOL


----------



## pangyal

culli said:


> Culli - $140 – $37,437-250-BLT-Jun-0/20, 470/21, 250/22 – sent 12/31/20





gwylie said:


> gwylie - $125 - $18,750 - 150 - BWV - October - 126/20, 150/21, 150/22 - Sent to Disney ROFR 12/29





zummi525 said:


> Here i go again
> 
> 
> Zummi525--- $160-$16000-100-BCV-Sep-24/20,100/21- sent 12/31/2020



Would you all mind please using the formatting tool on the first page and reposting your string so that I can add these   ?


----------



## gwylie

gwylie---$125-$20588-150-BWV-Oct-0/19, 126/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/29/2020


----------



## gwylie

pangyal said:


> Would you all mind please using the formatting tool on the first page and reposting your string so that I can add these   ?



Fixed! Sorry about that, I’m not good at reading directions (just ask my wife!)


----------



## gwylie

gwylie---$125-$20588-150-BWV-Oct-0/19, 126/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/29/2020


----------



## Tarvaris

Tarvaris---$65-$8088-100-VB-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/28


----------



## culli

Culli---$140-$37437-250-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 470/21, 250/22- sent 12/31


----------



## thebigman65

thebigman65---$149-$19278-125-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 125/22- sent 12/31 

Fingers crossed but i think it has a good chance.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## pangyal

New year, new thread! Come hang out here https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...ctions-formatting-tool.3821777/#post-62568535


----------

